# حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم - متجدد



## tonyturboman (30 أغسطس 2011)

شهر ديسمبر​29ديسمبر-30ديسمبر-31ديسمبر​ 
22ديسمبر-23ديسمبر-24ديسمبر-25ديسمبر-26ديسمبر-27ديسمبر-28ديسمبر​ 
15ديسمبر-16ديسمبر-17ديسمبر-18ديسمبر-19ديسمبر-20ديسمبر-21ديسمبر​ 
8 ديسمبر-9 ديسمبر-10ديسمبر-11ديسمبر-12ديسمبر-13ديسمبر-14ديسمبر​ 
1 ديسمبر- 2ديسمبر-3ديسمبر-4 ديسمبر-5 ديسمبر-6ديسمبر- 7 ديسمبر​شهر نوفمبر​29نوفمبر - 30 نوفمبر​ 
22نوفمبر-23نوفمبر-24نوفمبر-25نوفمبر-26نوفمبر-27نوفمبر-28نوفمبر​ 
15نوفمبر-16نوفمبر-17نوفمبر- 18نوفمبر-19نوفمبر-20نوفمبر-21نوفمبر​ 
8نوفمبر- 9 نوفمبر- 10نوفمبر-11نوفمبر-12نوفمبر-13نوفمبر-14نوفمبر​ 
1نوفمبر-2نوفمبر-3نوفمبر-4نوفمبر-5نوفمبر-6نوفمبر-7نوفمبر​شهر اكتوبر​29 اكتوبر-30 اكتوبر-31 اكتوبر
22اكتوبر-23اكتوبر-24اكتوبر-25اكتوبر-26أكتوبر-27أكتوبر-28أكتوبر
15 اكتوبر-16اكتوبر-17اكتوبر-18اكتوبر-19اكتوبر-20اكتوبر-21اكتوبر
8 اكتوبر- 9 اكتوبر-10 اكتوبر-11 اكتوبر-12اكتوبر-13اكتوبر-14اكتوبر
1 اكتوبر- 2 اكتوبر- 3 اكتوبر-4 اكتوبر-5 اكتوبر-6 اكتوبر-7 اكتوبر​شهر سبتمبر​29 سبتمبر- 30 سبتمبر
22سبتمبر-23 سبتمبر-24 سبتمبر-25 سبتمبر-26 سبتمبر-27 سبتمبر-28 سبتمبر
15 سبتمبر- 16 سبتمبر-17سبتمبر-18 سبتمبر-19 سبتمبر-20سبتمبر-21 سبتمبر
8 سبتمبر- 9 سبتمبر-10 سبتمبر- 11 سبتمبر-12 سبتمبر-13 سبتمبر-14 سبتمبر
1سبتمبر- 2 سبتمبر - 3 سبتمبر - 4 سبتمبر- 5 سبتمبر-6 سبتمبر-7 سبتمبر
شهر اغسطس​31 أغسطس- 30 أغسطس- 29 أغسطس- 28 أغسطس- 27 أغسطس 
26 أغسطس- 25 أغسطس- 24 أغسطس- 23 أغسطس- 22 أغسطس- 21 أغسطس

20 أغسطس- 19 أغسطس- 18 أغسطس- 17 أغسطس- 16 أغسطس- [URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2943634#post2943634"]15 أغسطس[/URL]
 13أغسطس-14أغسطس

7أغسطس-8أغسطس-9أغسطس-10أغسطس-11أغسطس-12أغسطس

1 أغسطس-2أغسطس-3أغسطس-4أغسطس-5أغسطس-6أغسطس



شهر يوليو​ 1 يوليو- 2 يوليو-3 يوليو-4 يوليو-5يوليو-6يوليو-7يوليو- 8 يوليو
9 يوليو-10 يوليو-11 يوليو-12 يوليو-13 يوليو-14 يوليو
15يوليو
-16 يوليو-17 يوليو-يوليو18 -19 يوليو-20 يوليو-21 يوليو
22 يوليو-23 يوليو-24 يوليو-25 يوليو-26 يوليو-27 يوليو-28 يوليو-29 يوليو
30 يوليو-31 يوليو


شهر يونية​ 1 يونية
2يونية
3يونية
4 يونية
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189110&page=21"]5 يونية
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189110&page=21"]6 يونية
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189110&page=21"]7 يونية
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3205112&posted=1#post3205112"]8 يونية
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3205120&posted=1#post3205120"]9 يونية

10 يونية
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3207176&posted=1#post3207176"]11 يونية
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189110&page=22"]12 يونية
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3216300&posted=1#post3216300"]13 يونية -[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189110&page=22"] 14 يونية
15 يونية
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189110&page=22"]16 يونية
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3223331&posted=1#post3223331"]17 يونية-[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3223334&posted=1#post3223334"] 18 يونية
/URL]
[/URL]
19 يونية[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3223340&posted=1#post3223340"] 20 يونية[/SIZE]21 يونية
22 يونية-[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189110&page=23"]23 يونية -24- يونية- 25 يونية -26 يونية -27 يونية-28يونية
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189110&page=24"]29 يونية[/URL]- 30 يونية
[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
شهر مايو​

 25 مايو
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3196555#post3196555"]26 مايو
29 مايو
[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3198779#post3198779"]31 مايو
[/URL][/URL]شهر أبريل​ 
شهر مارس​ 
شهر فبراير​ 
شهر يناير​8 يناير

1يناير-2 يناير-3 يناير-4 يناير-5 يناير-6 يناير- 7 يناير​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2011)

رااائع جداااااا
يثبت


----------



## tonyturboman (30 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> رااائع جداااااا
> يثبت


 شكرا على المرور
وشكرا شكرا شكرا على التثبيت


----------



## fouad78 (31 أغسطس 2011)

أنا كمان كنت بفكر انه يستحق التثبيت
مجهود رائع​


----------



## اني بل (31 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه
مبسوطة لتجسيدها هنا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tonyturboman (31 أغسطس 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا كمان كنت بفكر انه يستحق التثبيت​
> 
> مجهود رائع​


 بجد مروركم بيفرحنى جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## tonyturboman (31 أغسطس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> مجهود رائع تشكر عليه
> مبسوطة لتجسيدها هنا
> ربنا يباركك


 شكرا على المرور وعلى التقييم


----------



## tonyturboman (1 سبتمبر 2011)

1 سبتمبر​




1535 - الملاح الفرنسي جاك كارتييه يصل إلى "منطقة هوشيلاجا" والتي أقيمت بها مدينة مونتريال العاصمة الاقتصادية لكندا.
1715 - لويس دوق أنجو يتولى حكم فرنسا تحت اسم لويس الخامس عشر وذلك بعد وفاة الملك لويس الرابع عشر.
1920 - ظهر للوجود للمرة الأولى لبنان والذي ضمت مناطق عدة خاضعة للانتداب الفرنسي، وجاء ظهورها في إطار تصفية تركة الدولة العثمانية، وكانت هذه الدولة تضم جبل لبنان وألحقت به كل من بيروت وطرابلس وبعلبك والهرمل والجنوب وسميت جميعها دولة لبنان الكبير.
1923 - زلزال مدمر يضرب مدينتي طوكيو ويوكوهاما مخلفًا ما يزيد عن 150 ألف قتيل وأكثر من مليوني مشرد.
1939 - ألمانيا تهاجم بولندا مشعلة فتيل الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1969 - معمر القذافي يقوم بانقلاب عسكري أبيض على الملك محمد إدريس السنوسي ويستولي على السلطة في ليبيا فيما عرف باسم ثورة الفاتح من سبتمبر.
1971 - الإعلان رسميًا عن قيام اتحاد الجمهوريات العربية والذي ضم مصر وليبيا وسوريا، لكن الاتحاد كان شكليًا ولم يؤدي أي دور.
1983 - القوات الجوية السوفيتية تسقط طائرة ركاب بوينغ 747 تابعة لكوريا الجنوبية، وتسبب الحتدث بمقتل 269 راكب كانوا على متنها.
1985 - العثور على حطام سفينة تايتنك الغارقة على قعر المحيط الأطلسي وذلك بعد 73 سنة من غرقها.
1991 - الاعلان عن استقلال أوزبكستان من الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1992 - المصادقة على الدستور السلوفاكي الذي دخل حيز التنفيذ في 1 يناير 1993.
2004 - متمردون شيشان يحتجزون أكثر من 1200 طالب داخل مدرسة في بيسلان بروسيا.
2009 - المجلس الأعلى الإسلامي العراقي ينتخب عمار الحكيم رئيسًا له خلفًا لوالده عبد العزيز الحكيم.
2010 - بدأ المفاوضات المباشرة بين الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين بعد سنوات من إنقطاعها في الولايات المتحدة بحضور رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية محمود عباس ورئيس وزراء إسرائيل بنيامين نتنياهو والرئيسين الأمريكي باراك أوباما والمصري محمد حسني مبارك وملك الأردن عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين.
*مواليد*




1877 - فرانسيس أستون، عالم كيمياء بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1922.
1928 - أحمد الوائلي، شاعر وعالم دين شيعي عراقي.
1933 - آن ريتشاردز، سياسية أمريكية.
1941 - طوني فرنجيّة، سياسي لبناني.
1945 - مصطفى بابل، روائي تركي.
1946 - روه مو هيون، رئيس كوريا الجنوبية.
1950 - فيل ماكجراو، كاتب وعالم أمريكي في علم النفس.
1955 - صفوت الشوادفي، عالم وداعية إسلامي مصري.
1956 - أيمن زيدان، ممثل سوري.
1968 - محمد عطا، مصري يعتقد حسب مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي إنه أحد منفذي هجمات 11 سبتمبر 2001.
1979 - كرم جابر، مصارع مصري.
*وفيات*




1557 - جاك كارتييه، بحار ومستكشف فرنسي.
1648 - مارين ميرسين، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1715 - الملك لويس الرابع عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1970 - فرنسوا مورياك، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1952.
1981 - ألبرت شبير، مهندس معماري وسياسي ألماني ومدير إنتاج أسلحة ألمانيا النازية أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1988 - لويس ألفاريز، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1968.
2004 - الشيخ أحمد كفتارو، مفتي سوريا.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




عيد الاستقلال في أوزبكستان.
يوم الدستور في سلوفاكيا.
يوم المعرفة في روسيا.
يوم المُعلم في سنغافورة.


----------



## جيلان (1 سبتمبر 2011)

تسجيل متابعة ..


----------



## tonyturboman (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> تسجيل متابعة ..


 شكرا لأهتمامك


----------



## tonyturboman (1 سبتمبر 2011)

1 سبتمبر​









1535 - الملاح الفرنسي جاك كارتييه يصل إلى "منطقة هوشيلاجا" والتي أقيمت بها مدينة مونتريال العاصمة الاقتصادية لكندا.
1715 - لويس دوق أنجو يتولى حكم فرنسا تحت اسم لويس الخامس عشر وذلك بعد وفاة الملك لويس الرابع عشر.
1920 - ظهر للوجود للمرة الأولى لبنان والذي ضمت مناطق عدة خاضعة للانتداب الفرنسي، وجاء ظهورها في إطار تصفية تركة الدولة العثمانية، وكانت هذه الدولة تضم جبل لبنان وألحقت به كل من بيروت وطرابلس وبعلبك والهرمل والجنوب وسميت جميعها دولة لبنان الكبير.
1923 - زلزال مدمر يضرب مدينتي طوكيوويوكوهاما مخلفًا ما يزيد عن 150 ألف قتيل وأكثر من مليوني مشرد.
1939 - ألمانيا تهاجم بولندا مشعلة فتيل الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1969 - معمر القذافي يقوم بانقلاب عسكري أبيض على الملك محمد إدريس السنوسي ويستولي على السلطة في ليبيا فيما عرف باسم ثورة الفاتح من سبتمبر.
1971 - الإعلان رسميًا عن قيام اتحاد الجمهوريات العربية والذي ضم مصروليبيا وسوريا، لكن الاتحاد كان شكليًا ولم يؤدي أي دور.
1983 - القوات الجوية السوفيتية تسقط طائرة ركاب بوينغ 747 تابعة لكوريا الجنوبية، وتسبب الحتدث بمقتل 269 راكب كانوا على متنها.
1985 - العثور على حطام سفينة تايتنك الغارقة على قعر المحيط الأطلسي وذلك بعد 73 سنة من غرقها.
1991 - الاعلان عن استقلال أوزبكستان من الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1992 - المصادقة على الدستورالسلوفاكي الذي دخل حيز التنفيذ في 1 يناير1993.
2004 - متمردون شيشان يحتجزون أكثر من 1200 طالب داخل مدرسة في بيسلانبروسيا.
2009 - المجلس الأعلى الإسلامي العراقي ينتخب عمار الحكيم رئيسًا له خلفًا لوالده عبد العزيز الحكيم.
2010 - بدأ المفاوضات المباشرة بين الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين بعد سنوات من إنقطاعها في الولايات المتحدة بحضور رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية محمود عباس ورئيس وزراء إسرائيل بنيامين نتنياهو والرئيسين الأمريكي باراك أوباماوالمصري محمد حسني مبارك وملك الأردن عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين.
*مواليد*








1877 - فرانسيس أستون، عالم كيمياءبريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1922.
1928 - أحمد الوائلي، شاعر وعالم دين شيعي عراقي.
1933 - آن ريتشاردز، سياسية أمريكية.
1941 - طوني فرنجيّة، سياسي لبناني.
1945 - مصطفى بابل، روائي تركي.
1946 - روه مو هيون، رئيس كوريا الجنوبية.
1950 - فيل ماكجراو، كاتب وعالم أمريكي في علم النفس.
1955 - صفوت الشوادفي، عالم وداعية إسلامي مصري.
1956 - أيمن زيدان، ممثل سوري.
1968 - محمد عطا، مصري يعتقد حسب مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي إنه أحد منفذي هجمات 11 سبتمبر 2001.
1979 - كرم جابر، مصارع مصري.
*وفيات*








1557 - جاك كارتييه، بحار ومستكشف فرنسي.
1648 - مارين ميرسين، عالم رياضياتفرنسي.
1715 - الملك لويس الرابع عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1970 - فرنسوا مورياك، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1952.
1981 - ألبرت شبير، مهندس معماري وسياسي ألماني ومدير إنتاج أسلحة ألمانيا النازية أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1988 - لويس ألفاريز، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1968.
2004 - الشيخ أحمد كفتارو، مفتي سوريا.
*أعياد ومناسبات*








عيد الاستقلال في أوزبكستان.
يوم الدستور في سلوفاكيا.
يوم المعرفة في روسيا. ( لمعرفة المزيد عنه اضغط هنا)
يوم المُعلم في سنغافورة.


----------



## tonyturboman (1 سبتمبر 2011)

2 سبتمبر

31 ق.م - القائد الروماني أوكتافيوس ينتصر على خصمة ماركوس أنطونيوس وزوجته ملكة مصركليوبترا في معركة أكتيوم البحرية شمال غرب اليونان.
1192 - ريتشارد قلب الأسد يعقد معاهدة صلح مع صلاح الدين الأيوبي ليحتفظ الصليبيون بشريط ساحلي يمتد من صور إلى يافا ويسمح صلاح الدين الأيوبي للحجاج والتجار بزيارة القدس.
1666 - اندلاع حريق في لندن ظل مشتعلًا لمدة ثلاثة أيام وحول أكثر من عشرة آلاف منزل إلى رماد.
1909 - ملك المملكة المتحدةإدوارد السابع يصادق على قانون "الاتحاد الجنوب أفريقي" الذي ينظم الحياة السياسية والانتخابات في جنوب أفريقيا التي كانت خاضعة للتاج البريطاني، وكان هذا القانون يعتمد على أساس نظام التمييز العنصري ضد الأغلبية السوداء في جنوب أفريقيا وهو النظام الذي استمر حتى مطلع التسعينات من القرن العشرين.
1941 - أكاديمية العلوم والفنون الأمريكية تسجل مجسم جائزة الأوسكار كعلامة تجارية محمية بقانون العلامات التجارية والملكية الفكرية وذلك بعد تحول التمثال لأهم جائزة في عالم السينما.
1944 - إيطاليا تبرم معاهدة مع حكام اليمن تعطي لها الحق في السيطرة على الساحل الشرقي للبحر الأحمر.
1945 - انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1969 - تركيب أول آلة صرف آلي في الولايات المتحدة.
2007 - الجيش اللبناني يعلن سيطرته الكاملة على مخيم نهر البارد ونهاية العمليات العسكرية في المخيم وذلك بعد القضاء على أفراد تنظيم فتح الإسلام واعتقال بقية أفراده، وأعلن أن من بين القتلى قائد التنظيم شاكر العبسي لكن تم نفي ذلك بعد إجراء الفحوصات الطبية.
*مواليد*


1853 - فيلهلم أوستفالد، عالم كيمياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1909.
1877 - فردريك سودي، عالم كيمياءبريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1921.
1949 - سعاد عبد الله، ممثلة كويتية.
1964 - كيانو ريفز، ممثل كندي.
1966 - سلمى حايك، ممثلة مكسيكية من أصل لبناني.
1968 - سينثيا واتروس، ممثلة أمريكية.
*وفيات* 
1865 - ويليام روان هاميلتون، عالم فيزياءورياضياتأيرلندي.

1973 - جون رونالد رويل تولكين، كاتب بريطاني.
1991 - ألفونسو جارسيا روبلز، دبلوماسي مكسيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1982.
1992 - باربرا مكلنتوك، عالمة أمريكية في علم الوراثة الخلوية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1983.
2007 - رجاء بلمليح، مغنية مغربية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*


اليوم الوطني في فيتنام.
عيد الاستقلال في ترانسنيستريا.


----------



## tonyturboman (3 سبتمبر 2011)

3 سبتمبر

1189 - تتويج الملك ريتشارد الأول ملكًا على إنجلترا في ويستمنستر.
1260 - وقوع معركة عين جالوت بين المماليك والمغول.
1497 - زواج ملك مملكة أراجون فرناندو الثاني من ملكة مملكة قشتالةإيزابيلا.(وحكمت هي وزوجها كلاً منكاستيا وأراغون معاً على أن تبقى لكل من المملكتين قوانينها الخاصة وعاداتها العرفية وتقاليدها, وكانت هذه الخطوة الأولى في إِقرار وحدة إِسبانية القومية وتم في عهدهما القضاء على دولة غرناطة سنة 897هـ/1492م[1])
1683 - القوات العثمانية تحقق انتصار كبير في معركة فيينا وذلك عندما تمكنت من فتح ثغرة في الدفاع عن المدينة التي كانت واحدة من أهم العواصم الأوروبية.
1783 - الولايات المتحدةوالمملكة المتحدة توقعان اتفاقية باريس التي مثلت نهاية حرب الاستقلال الأمريكية وذلك باعتراف المملكة المتحدة باستقلال المستعمرات الأمريكية الثلاث عشر.
1852 - اندلاع مظاهرات معادية لليهود في ستوكهولم.
1905 - اليابانوروسيا توقعان معاهدة بورتسموث التي أنهت الحرب الروسية اليابانية.
1925 - إقامة أول مبارة دولية في كرة اليد.
1936 - اندلاع معركة بلعة بين المجاهدين العرب والجيش البريطاني في فلسطين.
1937 - اغتيال الحاخام المتطرف "غونشتاين" في البلدة القديمة من القدس الشرقية.
1939 - المملكة المتحدة تعلن الحرب على ألمانيا في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1943 -
قوات الحلفاء يغزون إيطاليا وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
إعدام الجاسوس يسرائيل برينسكر من قبل منظمة ليحي وذلك بتهمة بيع معلومات للمخابرات البريطانية.

1945 - القوات اليابانية في الفلبين تستسلم للحلفاء وذلك مع نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1967 - السويد تعتمد قيادة السيارات على الجانب الأيمن من الشارع.
1971 - الإعلان عن استقلال قطر من المملكة المتحدة.
1984 - انفجار قنبلة بمحطة سكة حديد في كندا يؤدي إلى مقتل وجرح 33 شخص.
1989 - تحطم طائرة ركاب برازيلية تؤدي إلى مقتل 54 شخص.
2004 -
مقتل 200 من الرهائن المحتجزين في مدرسة بجنوب روسيا إثر محاولة الاقتحام.
الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي يوافق على دفع مبلغ 35 مليون دولار كتعويض لضحايا الملهى الليلي الألماني الذي تم تفجيره عام 1986.

2009 - الإعلان عن فوز علي بونغو أونديمبا نجل الزعيم الراحل عمر بونجو بالانتخابات الرئاسية في الغابون بعد حصولة على 42% من الأصوات وسط احتجاجات من المعارضة التي تقول إن الانتخابات زورت لضمان توريث الحكم.
*مواليد*



1781 - يوجين دو بوارنيه، نبيل فرنسي وابن الإمبراطورة جوزفين.
1856 - لويس سوليفان، مهندس معماريأمريكي.
1869 - فريتز بريغل، عالم كيمياءنمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1923.
1875 - فارديناند بورشيه، مخترع ألماني وأحد مؤسسي صناعة السيارات في ألمانيا.
1899 - فرانك ماكفارلين بورنيت، طبيب أسترالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1960.
1900 - أورهو ككونن، رئيس فنلندا.
1905 - كارل ديفيد أندرسون، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء لعام 1936.
1936 - زين العابدين بن علي، رئيس تونس.
1938 - ريوجي نويوري، عالم كيمياءياباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2001.
1939 - نجوى فؤاد، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.
1962 - فايزة كمال، ممثلة مصرية.
وفيات

1402 - جان غالياتسو فيسكونتي، دوق دوقية ميلانو.
1658 - أوليفر كرومويل، قائد عسكري وسياسي إنجليزي.
1948 - إدوارد بينش، رئيس تشيكوسلوفاكيا.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



عيد الاستقلال في قطر.
عيد القوات المسلحة في الصين وتايوان.
عيد العلم في أستراليا.
يوم التأسيس في سان مارينو.
يوم التحرير في موناكو.


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سبحان الله











ويسلمووووووو


----------



## tonyturboman (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اني بل قال:


> سبحان الله
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyturboman (5 سبتمبر 2011)

4 سبتمبر
1798 - إعدام الثائر المصري محمد كريم على يد قائد الحملة الفرنسية نابليون بونابرت.
1870 - إمبراطور فرنسا نابليون الثالث ينهزم أمام القوات الألمانية ويقع أسير في يد الألمان.
1888 - جورج إيستمان يسجل الماركة التجارية كوداك.
1899 - الجيش المصري يرفع الرايتين المصرية والبريطانية فوق قصر حاكم السودان.
1932 - فرنساوبولندا توقعان على اتفاقية للمساعدة المتبادلة بينهما.
1952 - مجلس قيادة الثورة في مصر يصدر قرارًا يلغي فيه جميع الألقاب المدنية الرسمية.
1953 - انعقاد الدورة الأولى لمجلس الدفاع العربي المشترك في القاهرة.
1970 - انتخاب سلفادور أليندي رئيسًا لتشيلي.
1974 - الولايات المتحدة تقرر إقامة علاقات دبلوماسية مع ألمانيا الشرقية لتكون آخر دولة غربية تقيم علاقات مع الدولة الشيوعية التي أقيمت بالشطر الشرقي من ألمانيا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1977 - انضمام جيبوتي إلى جامعة الدول العربية.
1981 - اغتيال السفير الفرنسي في لبنان لويس دولامار.
1990 - الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش يعفي مصر من ديونها العسكرية للولايات المتحدة.
1997 - عملية فلسطينية في القدس تسفر عن مقتل سبعة أشخاص وجرح 150 آخرين.
1998 - تأسيس جوجل على يد سيرجي برينولاري بايج.
2010 - السلطات البحرينية تعلن تفكيك شبكة سرية وإحباط مخططات إرهابية تستهدف المساس بالأمن الوطني وتقويض الوحدة الوطنية وتخريب الممتلكات العامة والخاصة.
*مواليد*





1768 - الفيكونت دوشاتوبريان، أديب وشاعر فرنسي.
1824 - أنطون بروكنر، مؤلف موسيقي نمساوي.
1896 - أنطونين أرتو، شاعر وممثل فرنسي.
1913 -
كنزو تانغه، مهندس معماريياباني.
ستانفورد مور، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1972.

1926 - إلياس الهراوي، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
1934 - كليف غرانجر، اقتصادي ويلزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2003.
1979 - أحمد إيراج، ممثل كويتي.
1984 - منة فضالي، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*





1063 - طغرل بك، سلطان سلجوقي.
1798 - محمد كريم، حاكم مدينة الإسكندرية وثائر مصري.
1963 - روبرت شومان، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1965 - ألبرت شوايتزر، فيلسوف ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1952.
1982 - إبراهيم سعفان، ممثل مصري.
1997 - ألدو روسي، معماري إيطالي.
2006 -ستيف إروين، خبير بالطبيعة وشخصية تلفزيونية أسترالية.
2010 - محيي الدين اللباد، رسام وفنان تشكيلي مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد المهاجرين في الأرجنتين.
يوم مهنة الصحافة في الولايات المتحدة.


----------



## tonyturboman (5 سبتمبر 2011)

5 سبتمبر

1666 - خمود حريق لندن الكبير الذي دمر ما يربو على 10 آلاف بناية من بينها كاتدرائية القديس بول ونجمت عنه وفاة 16 شخصًا فقط.
1666 - القيصر بطرس الأول يفرض على جميع الرجال باستثناء رجال الدين والفلاحين ضريبة على اللحى في محاولة للتشبه بالغرب.
1725 - الملك لويس الخامس عشر ملك فرنسا يتزوج من ماريا ليزينسكا ابنه ملك بولندا.
1860 - إنجلترا وفرنسا والنمسا وبروسيا وروسيا يتفقون على استقلال سوريا.
1909 - المستكشف الأمريكي روبرت بيري يصل إلى القطب الشمالي.
1925 - الملك فؤاد يقيل عبد العزيز فهمي من وزارة الحقانية بسبب كتاب علي عبدالرازق، وبعدها قدم توفيق روس وعلي علوبة باستقالتيهما احتجاجًا.
1939 - الولايات المتحدة تعلن حيادها في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1944 - قوات الحلفاء تحرر العاصمة البلجيكية بروكسل.
1972 - فلسطينيون من منظمة أيلول الأسود يهاجمون مقر البعثة الإسرائيلية المشاركة في دورة الألعاب الأولمبية المقامة في ميونخ ويقتلون 11 رياضي إسرائيلي وهو ما عرف باسم مجزرة ميونخ.
1973 - افتتاح مؤتمر حركة عدم الانحياز الرابع في الجزائر.
1977 - إطلاق المسبار الفضائي فوياجر 1.
1978 - بدأت مباحثات كامب ديفيد التي استمرت حتى السابع عشر من ذات الشهر وأسفرت عن توقيع وثيقتين بين مصروإسرائيل.
1979 - عقد لقاء قمة بين الرئيس المصريمحمد أنور السادات ورئيس وزراء إسرائيلمناحم بيجن في القاهرة.
1981 - الرئيس المصريمحمد أنور السادات يصدر قرار باعتقال جميع القيادات السياسية والصحفية والدينية والطلابية بجميع انتماءاتها ومراكزها وأعمارها وعددهم 1530 شخص، كما إمر بإغلاق كل الصحف غير الحكومية، وقد أسمت المعارضة هذه القرارات بقرارات سبتمبر السوداء.
1982 - عودة مركبة الفضاء الأمريكية تشالنجر بعد 6 أيام من انطلاقها في الفضاء.
1987 -
الطائرات الإسرائيلية تغير على قواعد الفدائيين قرب صيدا وتقتل وتصيب 100.
إيران تطلق صاروخ "أرض / أرض" على الكويت أدى إلى وقوع خسائر فادحة.

*مواليد*






973 - أبو الريحان البيروني، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء
1638 - الملك لويس الرابع عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1806 - لويس لاموريسيير، جنرال فرنسي
1926 - الأمير مشعل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، رئيس هيئة البيعة السعودية.
1938 - أسعد فضة، ممثل سوري.
1951 - مايكل كيتون، ممثل أمريكي.
1967 - عمرو خالد، داعية إسلامي مصري
1973 - روز مكغوان، ممثلة أمريكية.
*وفيات*






1548 - كاترين بار، الزوجة السادسة لهنري الثامن ملك إنجلترا.
1566 - السلطان سليمان القانوني، سلطان عثماني.
1857 - أوغست كونت، عالم اجتماع وفيلسوف فرنسي.
1906 - لودفيغ بولتزمان، عالم فيزياءوفيلسوف نمساوي.
1993 - محمد عبد المحسن ناصر الخرافي، اقتصادي وسياسي كويتي.
1997 - الأم تريزا، راهبة هندية من أصل ألباني حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1979.
*أعياد ومناسبات*






يوم المُعلم في الهند.
عيد القديسة الأم تريزا.(لمعرفة المزيد اضغط هنا)


----------



## tonyturboman (6 سبتمبر 2011)

6 سبتمبر​
1543 - القوات البحرية العثمانية والفرنسية تنجح في الاستيلاء على ميناء نيس الفرنسي وتحريره من قبضة ملك الفرنجة شارلمان خصم الملك فرانسوا الأول حليف الدولة العثمانية.
1901 - الرئيس الأمريكي ويليام مكينلي يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال أدت إلى وفاته في 14 سبتمبر.
1924 - الزعيم الفاشي بينيتو موسوليني يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال فاشلة في روما من جانب مجموعة من الشيوعيين الذين تحركو لوقف محاولته القضاء على الشيوعية في إيطاليا.
1939 - جنوب أفريقيا تعلن الحرب على ألمانيا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1951 - تتويج الملك طلال بن عبد الله على عرش الأردن ليكون خلفًا لوالده الملك عبد الله الأول بن الحسين.
1965 - الهند تغزو باكستان وتقصف مدينة لاهور.
1968 - استقلال سوازيلند عن المملكة المتحدة بعد أن كانت إحدى محمياتها.
1972 - مقتل لاعبين ومدربين إسرائيليين وذلك في محاولة من الشرطة الألمانية لتخليصهم من الطائرة الإسرائيلية المختطفة في مدينة ميونخ.
1976 - منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية تأخذ وضع عضو كامل في جامعة الدول العربية.
1981 - الشيخ حميد بن راشد النعيمي يتولى حكم إمارة عجمان بعد وفاة والدة راشد بن حميد النعيمي.
1983 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يقر بإسقاطة طائرة الركاب الكورية الجنوبية بحجة عدم تمكن قائد الطائرة الحربية من تمييز الطائرة على إنها مدنية عندما دخلت المجال الجوي السوفيتي.
1997 - إجراء مراسيم دفن ديانا أميرة ويلز.
2003 -
الجيش الإسرائيلي يقدم على عمل عسكري يستهدف الشيخ أحمد ياسين، لكن لم تتمكن المقاتلات الإسرائيلية من تصفيته.
رئيس الوزراء الفلسطيني محمود عباس يستقيل من منصبه.

2007 -الرئيس الجزائري عبد العزيز بوتفليقة ينجو من تفجير إنتحاري يستهدف مستقبليه في باتنة أدى لقتل 15 شخصا وجرح 74 آخرين.
2008 - انتخاب آصف علي زرداري رئيسًا لباكستان
مواليد
1666 - إيفان الخامس، قيصر روسيا.
1766 - جون دالتون، عالم كيمياء بريطاني.
1808 - الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري، مؤسس الدولة الجزائرية الحديثة.
1860 - جين آدمز، سياسية أمريكية وداعية حقوق المرأة حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1931.
1876 - جون مكليود، عالم فيزيولوجياإسكتلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1923
1892 - إدوارد فيكتور أبلتون، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1947.
1906 - لويس لولوار، عالم كيمياء حيوية أرجنتيني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء
1924 - فؤاد المهندس ممثل مصري.
1926 - الأمير كلاوس، زوج بياتريكس ملكة هولندا.
1939 - سوسومو تونيغاوا، طبيب ياباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1987.
1940 - وحيد جلال، ممثل لبناني.
1963 - خيرت فيلدرز، سياسي هولندي.
*وفيات*







1128 - محمد بن تومرت، مؤسس الدولة الموحدية في المغرب.
1907 - رينه سولي برودوم، شاعر فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1901.
2007 - لوتشانو بافاروتي، مغني أوبراإيطالي.
2008 - محمد عبد الحليم أبو غزالة، وزير الدفاع المصرى السابق.
*أعياد ومناسبات*







عيد الاستقلال في سوازيلاند.(لمعرفة المزيد اضغط هنا)
عيد القوات المسلحة في باكستان.


----------



## tonyturboman (7 سبتمبر 2011)

7 سبتمبر

1822 - استقلال البرازيل عن البرتغال.
1848 - النمسا تحظر الاتجار بالرق.
1932 - تأسيس منظمة الشرطة الجنائية الدولية / الإنتربول.
1940 - سلاح الجو الملكيالبريطاني يبدأ بقصف المدن الألمانية ردًا على الحملة الجوية العنيفة التي شنها الطيران الألماني على المدن البريطانية وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1944 - السلطات البريطانية توافق على تشكيل لواءيهودي داخل الجيش البريطاني.
1952 - وزارة علي ماهر باشا في مصر تقدم استقالتها بعد 44 يومًا من تشكيلها بعد ثورة 23 يوليو، واللواء محمد نجيب يشكل الوزارة الجديدة ويحتفظ بها لنفسه بوزارة الحربية والبحرية.
1961 - صدور قانون جديد بشأن وضع علم للكويت ليوضح استقلالها.
1977 - توقيع اتفاقية بين بنماوالولايات المتحدة تعيد بها الولايات المتحدة السلطة على قناة بنما إلى بنما.
1978 - عقد أول اجتماعات كامب ديفيد بين رئيس وزراء إسرائيلمناحم بيجن والرئيس المصريمحمد أنور السادات.
1979 - بدأ البث في المحطة الرياضيةالأمريكية "إي أس بي إن ESPN".
2003 - رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينيةياسر عرفات يعين أحمد قريع رئيسًا للوزراء.
*مواليد*



1533 - الملكة إليزابيث الأولى، ملكة المملكة المتحدة.
1815 - جون مكدوال ستيوارت، مستكشف أسترالي.
1909 - إيليا كازان، منتج ومخرج سينمائيأمريكي.
1917 - جون كورنفورث، عالم كيمياءأسترالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1975.
1930 - الملك بودوان الأول، ملك بلجيكا.
1934 - عمر كرامي، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
1940 - عبد الرحمن وحيد، رئيس إندونيسيا.
1954 - مايكل إيمرسون، ممثل أمريكى.
1973 - شانون إليزابيث، ممثلة أمريكية.
1987 - إيفان رايتشل وود، ممثلة أمريكية.
*وفيات*



1312 - الملك فرناندو الرابع، ملك مملكة قشتالة.
1496 - الملك فرديناندو الثاني، ملك مملكة نابولي.
1983 - الفريق إبراهيم عبود، رئيس السودان.
1991 - إدوين ماكميلان، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1951.
1997 - موبوتو سيسيسيكو، ديكتاتور زائير.
2005 - سيرجو إندريغو، مغني إيطالي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



عيد الاستقلال في البرازيل.(لمعرفة المزيد اضغط هنا)
عيد الاستقلال في تركيا.
عيد النصر في موزمبيق.


----------



## MAJI (7 سبتمبر 2011)

كنت ابحث عن الموضوع خلال الايام الفائتة ضمن المواضيع ولم الحظ انه اصبح من المواضيع الثابتة (فكرة حكيمة)
شكرا على تعبك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## tonyturboman (8 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> كنت ابحث عن الموضوع خلال الايام الفائتة ضمن المواضيع ولم الحظ انه اصبح من المواضيع الثابتة (فكرة حكيمة)
> شكرا على تعبك
> الرب يباركك


 شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## tonyturboman (8 سبتمبر 2011)

8 سبتمبر​
1380 - الروس يلحقون هزيمة ساحقة بجيش يتكون من مزيج من التتروالمغول في معركة كوليكوفو، التي تعد بداية انهيار الدولة التترية في آسيا الوسطى.
1760 - الجنرال الإنجليزي جيفري أمهيرست يتمكن من إلحاق هزيمة عسكرية بالقوات الفرنسية في كندا، مما أجبر فرنسا على التنازل عن مدينة مونتريال أهم مدن كندا لصالح المملكة المتحدة.
1937 - سوريا تستضيف مؤتمر عربي لمناقشة قضية فلسطين في ظل تزايد الهجرة اليهودية إليها برعاية المملكة المتحدة التي كانت حصلت على حق الانتداب على فلسطين.
1941 - بداية الحصار النازي لمدينة لينينغرادالسوفيتية وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1943 - إيطاليا تعلن استسلامها بدون قيد أو شرط في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1944 - قصف مدينة لندن بصاروخ V2 لأول مرة في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1945 - وصول القوات الأمريكية لتحديد الجزء الجنوبي من شبه الجزيرة الكورية في بداية الحرب الباردة.
1949 - الزعيم الحبيب بورقيبة يعود إلى تونس بعد غياب أربع سنوات ونصف قضاها في مصر ليبدأ فصل جديد في تاريخ الحركة الوطنية التونسية.
1954 - توقيع معاهدة حلف جنوب شرق آسيا في مانيلا بين الولايات المتحدةوالمملكة المتحدة وفرنسا وتايلاند والفلبين.
1974 - الرئيس الأمريكي جيرالد فورد يصدر عفوًا بحق الرئيس السابق ريتشارد نيكسون بشأن فضيحة ووترغيت.
1980 - الرئيسان الليبي معمر القذافي والسوري حافظ الأسد يبدآن في طرابلس مباحثات للوحدة بين بلديهما.
1986 - بدأ عرض أول برنامج حواري للمذيعة الأمريكية أوبرا وينفري.
1991 - جمهورية مقدونيا تعلن استقلالها عن يوغوسلافيا.
2007 - هجوم إنتحاري على ثكنة عسكرية في الجزائر يخلف 30 قتيلًا.
*مواليد*






1157 - الملك ريتشارد الأول، ملك إنجلترا.
1588 - مارين ميرسين، عالم رياضياتفرنسي.
1830 - فردريك ميسترال، أديب وشاعر فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1904.
1841 - أنتونين دفورجاك، مؤلف  موسيقى تشيكى.
1897 - جيمي روجرز، مغني أمريكي.
1918 - ديريك هارولد بارتون، عالم كيمياءبريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1969.
1971 - نرمين الفقي، ممثلة مصرية.
1979 - بينك، مغنية أمريكية..
*وفيات* 


1894 - هرمان فون هلمهولتز، عالم فيزياءألماني.
1933 - الملك فيصل الأول، ملك العراق.
1949 - ريتشارد شتراوس، موسيقي نمساوي.
1965 - هرمان شتاودنغر، عالم كيمياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1953.
1980 - ويلارد ليبي، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1960.
1981 - يوكاوا هيديكي، عالم فيزياءياباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1949.
1985 - جون إندرز، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1954.
2009 - آجي بور، عالم فيزياءدنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1975.
*أعياد ومناسبات*


اليوم العالمي للتحصيل.
اليوم الوطني في كوريا الشمالية.
اليوم الوطني في أندورا.
عيد الاستقلال في جمهورية مقدونيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (9 سبتمبر 2011)

9 سبتمبر​
1827 - الأسطول المصري بقيادة إبراهيم باشا يصل إلى ميناء نافارين باليونان.
1842 - إعلان الحماية الفرنسية على تاهيتي.
1867 - استقلال لوكسمبورغ.
1876 - صدور العدد الأول من جريدة الأهرام كصحيفة يومية.
1881 - بدأ الثورة العرابية في مصر بقيادة أحمد عرابي عندما توجه في موكب مع قادة الجيش المصري إلى قصر عابدين مقر إقامة الخديوي توفيق لعرض مطالب الأمة في الحكم الرشيد.
1882 - بدء معركة التل الكبير بين أحمد عرابي والإنجليز.
1892 - الفلكي الإنجليزي دكتور برنارد يكتشف قمر خامس تابع لكوكب المشتري.
1952 - أمين عام جامعة الدول العربيةعبد الرحمن عزام يستقيل من منصبة.
1953 - صدور قانون الإصلاح الزراعي في مصر، وأصبح يحتفل به بعيد الفلاحين.
1965 - الحكومة الصينية تقرر منح إقليم التبت حق الحكم الذاتي، وذلك في محاولة لوأد الحركة الإنفصالية فيه.
1973 - كوبا تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع إسرائيل.
1976 - انضمام فلسطين إلى جامعة الدول العربية بعد الموافقة على اعتبار منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ممثلًا شرعيًا للشعب الفلسطيني.
1991 - الاعلان عن استقلال طاجيكستان عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1999 - الإعلان عن قيام الاتحاد الأفريقي في مدينة سرت الليبية.
2008 - آصف علي زرداري يؤدي اليمين رئيسًا لباكستان.
2009 - حاكم إمارة دبي الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم يفتتح مترو دبي أول مترو أنفاق في منطقة الخليج العربي.
*مواليد*



1737 - لويجي جالفاني، طبيب وعالم تشريح إيطالي.
1828 - ليو تولستوي، أديب روسي.
1900 - جيمس هيلتون، روائي إنجليزي.
1922 - هانز ديملت، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1989.
1923 - كارلتون غايدوشك، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1976.
1926 - يوسف القرضاوي، مفكر إسلامي وأحد أبرز أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمون.
1931 - أبو الفتوح عمارة، ممثل مصري.
1939 - أنعام سالوسة، ممثلة مصرية.
1959 - إريك سيرا، ملحن فرنسي.
1960 - هيو غرانت، ممثل ومنتج بريطاني.
1980 - ميشيل وليامز، ممثلة أمريكية.
*وفيات*



1087 - الملك ويليام الأول، ملك إنجلترا.
1941 - هانس سبيمان، طبيب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1935.
1976 - ماو تسي تونغ، زعيم الحزب الشيوعي الصيني.
1985 - بول جون فلوري، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1974.
1990 - ألكسندر مين، كاتب روسي.
*أحداث ومناسبات*



عيد الاستقلال في طاجيكستان.
عيد الجمهورية في كوريا الشمالية.
عيد الفلاحين في مصر.


----------



## MAJI (9 سبتمبر 2011)

عيد الفلاحين في مصر
شئ جميل 
شكرا على التعب 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## tonyturboman (9 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> عيد الفلاحين في مصر
> شئ جميل
> شكرا على التعب
> الرب يبارك حياتك


 شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (10 سبتمبر 2011)

10 سبتمبر​



1844 - توقيع "معاهدة طنجة" التي أنهت الحرب الفرنسية ضد مراكش.
1919 - توقيع معاهدة سانت جيرمان بين الحلفاء والنمسا الخاصة بالأقليات.
1923 - دولة أيرلندا الحرة تنظم لعصبة الأمم باعتبارها دولة مستقلة بعد قرار المملكة المتحدة منح الشطر الجنوبي من جزيرة أيرلندا استقلالها تحت اسم دولة أيرلندا الحرة وذلك في أعقاب ثورة الأيرلنديين المسحلة.
1937 - انعقاد مؤتمر ليون لبحث القرصنة في البحر الأبيض المتوسط أثناء الحرب الأهلية الإسبانية.
1940 - الطائرات الألمانية تقصف قصر بكنغهام مقر ملك المملكة المتحدة في إطار القصف المتبادل بين ألمانيا والمملكة المتحدة أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1952 - ترشيح محمد عبد الخالق حسونة لأمانة جامعة الدول العربية خلفًا لعبد الرحمن عزام المستقيل.
1961 - القوات العربية المشتركة المشكلة بقرار من جامعة الدول العربية تصل إلى الكويت وذلك على خلفية الأزمة بين الكويت والعراق.
1973 - مؤتمر قمة دول المواجهة ينعقد في القاهرة لبحث دور الجبهة الشرقية في المعركة القادمة.
1990 -
إيران توافق على استئناف العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع العراق بعد قطيعة استمرت نحو 11 سنه منذ بداية الحرب العراقية الإيرانية في عام 1980.
البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني يفتتح "كنيسة سيدة السلام" في ياموسوكرو في كوت ديفوار، وهي إحدى أكبر كنائس العالم.

2002 - سويسرا التي تشتهر بالحياد السياسي تنضم إلى الأمم المتحدة بعد عشرات السنين من التمنع.
2003 - شاب متطرف يطعن وزيرة خارجية السويد آنا ليند عدة طعنات قاتلة وذلك أثناء تسوقها في إحدى المجمعات التجارية في ستوكهولم أدت إلى وفاتها في اليوم التالي.
2007 - رئيس وزراء باكستان السابق نواز شريف يعود إلى باكستان بعد سبع سنوات في المنفى.
2009 - رئيس الحكومة اللبنانية المكلف سعد الدين الحريري يبلغ رئيس الجمهورية ميشال سليمان اعتذاره عن تشكيل الحكومة وذلك بعد رفض الأقلية النيابية تشكيلة حكومة الوحدة الوطنية التي قدمها وذلك بعد الشهرين ونصف من تكليفه بتشكيل الحكومة.






مواليد
1659 - هنري برسل، مؤلف موسيقي إنجليزي.
1890 - فرانتس فرفل، أديب نمساوي.
1892 - آرثر كومبتون، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1927.
*وفيات*





1797 - ماري ويلستونكرافت، كاتبة إنجليزية.
1948 - الملك فرديناند الأول، ملك بلغاريا.
1949 - أحمد سالم، طيار ومخرج وممثل ومذيع مصري.
1975 - جورج باغيت طومسون، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1937.
1979 - أوغوستينو نيتو، رئيس أنجولا.
1983 - فليكس بلوخ، عالم فيزياء سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1952.
2006 - الملك تاوفآهاو توبو الرابع، ملك تونجا.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم الوطني في جبرلتار.(لمعرفة المزيد اضغط هنا)
يوم المُعلم في الصين وهونغ كونغ.


----------



## MAJI (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك
الرب يباركك


----------



## tonyturboman (10 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك
> الرب يباركك


 شكرا على المتابعة والتشجيع المستمر


----------



## tonyturboman (11 سبتمبر 2011)

11 سبتمبر

1840 - بريطانيا تقصف بيروت لإرغام محمد علي باشا على ترك سوريا.
1926 - بينيتو موسوليني يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال فاشلة.
1930 - بركان سترومبولي بجزيرة صقليةالإيطالية يثور ويلقي بحمم بركانية تصل إلى طنين، وكانت تلك هي أكثر ثوراته تدميرًا على امتداد تاريخه المسجل.
1931 - الإيطاليون يلقون القبض على المجاهد الليبي عمر المختار وهو مصاب ينزف دمًا.
1945 -
"مؤتمر الخمسة" يبدأ أعماله في لندن بين الولايات المتحدةوالاتحاد السوفيتي والصين وإنجلتراوفرنسا.
رئيس وزراء اليابان الأسبق هيديكي توجو يحاول الانتحار.

1950 - الأمريكيةفلورانس تشادويك تصبح أول سيدة في العالم تعبر بحر المانش.
1962 - وكالة تاس السوفيتية تعلن ولأول مره عن مجموعة الصواريخ السوفيتية متوسطة المدى التي زرعها السوفيت في الأراضي الكوبية.
1964 - ختام أعمال مؤتمر القمة العربي في الإسكندرية والذي دعا إليه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر، وكانت هذه القمة هي ثاني قمة عربية.
1971 - انضمام البحرين وقطر إلى جامعة الدول العربية.
1973 - انقلاب عسكري في تشيلي بقياده قادة الجيش وعلى رأسه أوغستو بينوشيه يطيح بالرئيس سلفادور أليندي، وأدى الانقلاب إلى مقتله بظروف غامضه في القصر الجمهوري المحاصر.
1990 - الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش يلقي خطابًا عبر التلفزيون يهدد فيه استخدام القوة لطرد الجنود العراقيين من الكويت الذي غزاها العراق في 2 أغسطس.
2001 - هجوم بالطائرات يستهدف مبنى مركز التجارة العالمي في نيويوركومبنى وزارة الدفاع في فيرجينيا، وأشارت أصابع الإتهام إلى تنظيم القاعدة بقيادة أسامة بن لادن وأيمن الظواهري.
*مواليد*





1816 - كارل زيس، عالم ألماني ومكتشف المجهر والعدسات البصرية.
1885 - ديفيد هربرت لورانس، أديب إنجليزي.
1917 - فرديناند ماركوس، رئيس الفلبين.
1930 - صالح سليم، لاعب كرة قدم مصري.
1935 - تهاني راشد، ممثلة مصرية.
1937 - الملكة باولا، زوجة ألبير الثاني ملك بلجيكا.
1963 - أشرف عبد الباقي، ممثل مصري.
1965 - بشار الأسد، رئيس الجمهورية العربية السورية
*وفيات*





1733 - فرانسوا كوبران، مؤلف موسيقي فرنسي.
1948 - محمد علي جناح، مؤسس دولة باكستان.
1950 - جون سموتس، رئيس وزراء جنوب أفريقيا.
1971 - نيكيتا خروتشوف، رئيس الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1973 - سلفادور أليندي، رئيس جمهورية تشيلي.
2003 - آنا ليند، وزيرة خارجية السويد.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





رأس السنة في التقويم القبطي.
رأس السنة في التقويم الإثيوبي.
اليوم الوطني في منطقة كتالونيا ذاتية الحكم.(لمعرفة المزيد اضغط هنا)
يوم المُعلم في أمريكا اللاتينية.


----------



## tonyturboman (12 سبتمبر 2011)

12 سبتمبر

1683 - انهيار آخر محاولات العثمانيين لغزو عاصمة الإمبراطورية النمساوية فيينا.
1943 -
ألمانيا تنفذ عملية كوماندوس جريئة خطفت بها الزعيم الإيطالي بينيتو موسوليني من منفاه في جبل جران ساسو في إيطاليا والطيران به إلى ميونخ، وأعلن من هناك من خلال الإذاعة إنه زعيم إيطاليا الأوحد.
قوات حكومة فرنسا الحرة تستولي على جزيرة كورسيكا الفرنسية بعد طرد قوات حكومة فيشي وقوات ألمانيا النازية منها.

1944 - التوقيع على بروتوكول لندن الذي قسم برلين إلى أربعة قطاعات يتبع كل قطاع دولة من دول الحلفاء.
1950 - الحكومة البلجيكية تطرد جميع موظفين الحكومة الشيوعيين من وظائفهم.
1953 - الزعيم السوفيتي نيكيتا خروتشوف يصبح أول سكرتير عام للحزب الشيوعي، وبذلك أصبح يجمع بين المنصب الجديد ورئاسة الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1959 - الولايات المتحدة تطلق أول أقمارها الصناعية إلى الفضاء الخارجي.
1962 - الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي يعلن أن الولايات المتحدة ستهبط على سطح القمر بنهاية العقد.
1970 - أول طائرة كونكورد تصل إلى مطار هيثرو في لندن قادمة من تولوز الفرنسية حيث كان يجري تجميعها في أول رحلة لهذه الطائرة الأسرع من الصوت.
1980 - انقلاب عسكري في تركيا بقيادة كنعان أفرين.
1994 - أول اصدار لمتصفح نتسكيب.
2003 - الأمم المتحدة ترفع العقوبات الاقتصادية عن ليبيا بعد موافقة الأخيرة على دفع تعويضات تقدر بحوالي 2.7 مليار دولار لضحايا طائرة بان آم.
2005 - افتتاح مدينة ديزني لاند هونغ كونغ.
2010 - إجراء استفتاء في تركيا على تعديلات دستورية إقترحتها الحكومة برئاسة رجب طيب أردوغان تقلل من سيطرة الجيش والقضاء، وكانت نتيجة الفرز الأولي في مراكز الاستطلاع أشارت إلى أن الأتراك موافقون على التعديلات.
*مواليد*





1494 - الملك فرانسوا الأول، ملك فرنسا.
1560 - هنري هدسون، مستكشف إنجليزي.
1897 - إيرين جوليو-كوري، عالمة كيمياء فرنسية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1935.
1930 - أكيرا سوزوكي، عالم كيمياء عضوية ياباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2010.
1957 -
كاظم الساهر، مغني عراقي.
هانز زيمر، موسيقي ألماني.

1961 - ميلين فارمر، مغنية فرنسية.
1973 -
محمد الشقنقيري، ممثل مصري

وفيات

1683 - الملك ألفونسو السادس، ملك البرتغال.
1764 - جون فيليب رامو، موسيقي فرنسي.
1836 - كريستيان ديتريش جرابه، كاتب ألماني.
1947 - أمين الريحاني، أديب لبناني.
1981 - أوجينيو مونتالي، شاعر إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1975.
1993 - بليغ حمدي، موسيقي مصري.
2009 -
نورمان بورلوج، مهندس زراعي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1970.
ردينة معلا‏، سباحة سورية.

*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم الوطني في الرأس الأخضر.
عيد الثورة الوطنية في إثيوبيا.


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا علي تعبك و مجهودك
*​


----------



## tonyturboman (15 سبتمبر 2011)

مونليز قال:


> *شكرا علي تعبك و مجهودك*​


 وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (15 سبتمبر 2011)

13 سبتمبر​
1882 - هزيمة أحمد عرابي في معركة التل الكبير وبداية الاحتلال الإنجليزي لمصر.
1936 - اندلاع معارك كبرى في القدس إثر احتلال الجيش البريطاني لمخفر البراق في المدينة.
1940 - القوات الإيطالية تغزو مصر وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1955 -
إقامة علاقات دبلوماسية بين ألمانيا الغربيةوالاتحاد السوفيتي لأول مرة منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية.
أمين العام الحزب الحر الدستوري الجديدصالح بن يوسف يعود إلى تونس ليعلن معارضته لاتفاقيات الاستقلال الداخلي الموقع عليها في 3 يونيو، وانشق الحزب بذلك إلى شقين وتحول الصراع بينهما إلى مصادمات واغتيالات.

1968 - ألبانيا تنسحب من حلف وارسو.
1970 - بداية الصدام المسلح بين الجيش الأردني ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية والذي يعرف بأيلول الأسود.
1988 - الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز يضع حجر الأساس لتوسعة المسجد الحرام في مكة.
1993 - ياسر عرفات وإسحاق رابين يوافقان على اتفاقية أوسلو القاضية بمنح الفلسطينيون الحكم الذاتي على أراضي السلطة الفلسطينية.
2001 - السلطات الأمريكية تسمح بتسيير جزئي للرحلات الجوية المدنية فوق أجواء الولايات المتحدة وذلك بعد منع أي طائرة ركاب من التحليق لمدة يومين بعد هجمات 11 سبتمبر.
*المواليد*






1819 - كلارا شومان، موسيقية ألمانية.
1863 - آرثر هندرسون، سياسي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1934.
1876 - شيروود أندرسون، روائي وقاص أمريكي.
1877 - فيلهلم فيلشنر، رحالة ألماني.
1886 - روبرت روبنسون، عالم كيمياءإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1947.
1887 - ليو بولد روزيتشكا، عالم كيمياءكرواتي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1939.
1903 - رياض القصبجي، ممثل مصري.
1916 - روالد دال، روائي بريطاني.
1924 - موريس جار، موسيقي فرنسي.
1938 - جون سميث، سياسي بريطاني.
1940 - أوسكار آرياس سانشيز، رئيس كوستاريكا حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1987.
1942 - مصطفى فهمي، ممثل مصري.
*الوفيات*






81 - تيتوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1592 - ميشيل دي مونتين، كاتب فرنسي.
1598 - الملك فيليب الثاني، ملك إسبانيا.
1949 - أوغست كروغ، طبيب دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1920.
1957 - سراج منير، ممثل مصري.
1959 - محمد القزلجي، عالم وفقيه عراقي.
أعياد ومناسبات
اليوم العالمي للقانون.


----------



## tonyturboman (15 سبتمبر 2011)

14 سبتمبر

786 - هارون الرشيد يتولى الخلافة بعد مقتل أخيه الهادي.
1812 - نابليون بونابرت يتمكن من احتلال موسكو أهم مدن الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1901 - ثيودور روزفلت يتولى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة خلفًا للرئيس ويليام مكينلي الذي توفي متأثرًا بجراحه بعد تعرضة لعملية اغتيال في 6 سبتمبر.
1917 - إعلان النظام الجمهوري في روسيا.
1960 - العراق والكويت وإيران والسعوديةوفنزويلا يؤسسون منظمة الدول المصدرة للنفط - أوبك وذلك باجتماعهم في بغداد.
1967 - انتحار المشير عبد الحكيم عامر بتناولة السم.
1982 - اغتيال رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية المنتخب بشير الجميّل وذلك قبل تسلمه لمهامة بأيام.
2003 - السويد ترفض في استفتاء عام اعتماد اليورو عملة لها.
*مواليد*





1580 - فرانسيسكو دي كيفيدو، كاتب إسباني.
1769 - ألكسندر فون هومبولت، مستكشف ألماني.
1849 - إيفان بافلوف، عالم فيزيولوجياروسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1904.
1864 - روبرت سيسيل، سياسي ومحامي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1937.
1920 - لورنس كلين، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1980.
1926 - ميشال بوتور، روائي فرنسي.
1935 - أحمد ماهر، وزير خارجية مصر.
1936 - فريد مراد، طبيبوعالم أدويةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1998
*وفيات*





258 - سان سيبريان، أسقف قرطاج.
1321 - دانتي أليغييري، شاعر إيطالي.
1523 - البابا هدريانوس السادس، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1901 - ويليام مكينلي، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الخامس والعشرون.
1916 - خوسيه إتشيغاراي، عالم رياضيات وكاتب إسباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1904.
1980 - حسن فايق، ممثل مصري.
1982 - الأميرة غريس كيلي، أميرة موناكو.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد الصليب.


----------



## tonyturboman (15 سبتمبر 2011)

15 سبتمبر​
1882 - القوات البريطانية تحتل القاهرة وتنفي أحمد عرابي إلى جزيرة سيلان.
1894 - اليابانيون يلحقون بالصين هزيمة عسكرية كبيرة في "معركة بينغ يانغ".
1928 - الطبيب البريطاني ألكسندر فلمنج يكتشف البنسلين.
1935 - الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر يصدر مجموعة من القوانين العنصرية عرفت باسم "قوانين نورمبرغ"، وتضمنت حرمان اليهودالألمان من حق المواطنة وتبني علم الصليب المعقوف شعار رسمي لألمانيا النازية.
1941 - شاه إيران رضا بهلوي يتنازل عن العرش لإبنه محمد رضا بهلوي وذلك باجبار من القوات البريطانيةوالسوفيتية التي احتلت إيران الغنية بالبترول خوفًا من تحالفها مع أدولف هتلر في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1952 - الأمم المتحدة توافق على ضم إرتريا إلى إثيوبيا بعد انتهاء الإدارة البريطانية لها.
1974 - صدور مرسوم إنشاء وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية.
1982 - إسرائيل تحتل العاصمة اللبنانيةبيروت بشكل كامل في أعقاب اغتيال رئيسها المنتخب بشير الجميّل.
1983 - رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي مناحم بيجن يستقيل من منصبة.
2009 - الإفراج عن الصحفي العراقي منتظر الزيدي الذي اكتسب شهرة عالمية عندما رشق الرئيس الأمريكي جورج دبليو بوش بحذائه.
*مواليد*





1254 - ماركو بولو، مستكشف إيطالي.
1857 - ويليام هوارد تافت، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السابع والعشرون.
1890 - أجاثا كريستي، كاتبة روايات بوليسية إنجليزية.
1904 - الملك أومبرتو الثاني، ملك إيطاليا.
1912 - إسماعيل ياسين، ممثل مصري.(انظر لوجو جوجل اليوم)
1929 - موري جيلمان، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1969.
1937 - روبرت لوكاس جونيور، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1995.
1946 -
تومي لي جونز، ممثل أمريكي.
أوليفر ستون، مخرج أمريكي

1972 - الأميرة ليتيزيا، أميرة أستورياس زوجة ولي العهدالإسباني الأمير فيليبي.
1973 - الأمير دانيال، دوق واسترغوتلاند زوج ولية العهد في السويدالأميرة فيكتوريا.
1974 - وائل كفوري، مغني لبناني.
1984 - الأمير هاري، ابن ولي عهدالمملكة المتحدةالأمير تشارلز والثالث في ترتيب العرش البريطاني.
*وفيات*





668 - الإمبراطور قنسطنس الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1926 - رودلف أوكن، فيلسوف ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1908.
1973 - الملك غوستاف السادس أدولف، ملك السويد.
2004 - إبراهيم مرعشلي، ممثل لبناني.
2007 - حسين الشربيني، ممثل مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات
اليوم العالمي للديمقراطية.
عيد الاستقلال في هندوراس.
عيد المهندسين في الهند.
اليوم الوطني للكتاب في الجزائر.


----------



## MAJI (15 سبتمبر 2011)

اليوم الوطني للكتاب في الجزائر. 
احتل النت مكان الكتاب 
ربما نتوقع  يوم للنت!!!!

شكرا على مجهودك
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tonyturboman (16 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اليوم الوطني للكتاب في الجزائر.
> احتل النت مكان الكتاب
> ربما نتوقع يوم للنت!!!!
> 
> ...


 انا ايضا اتوقع ذلك
شكرا لمرورك وتشجيعك المستمر


----------



## tonyturboman (16 سبتمبر 2011)

16 سبتمبر​
1400 - المتمرد الويلزي أوين غليندور يعلن نفسه أميرًا لويلز.
1776 - وقوع "معركة مرتفعات هارلم"، وهي إحدى معارك حرب الاستقلال الأمريكية.
1810 - استقلال المكسيك عن إسبانيا.
1908 - تأسيس شركة جنرال موتورز.
1916 - أول دبابة تدخل إلى ساحة القتال على أيدي البريطانيين وذلك ضد الألمان في معركة السوم إحدى معارك الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1931 - القوات الإيطاليةتعدم شنقًا المجاهد الليبي عمر المختار.
1945 - استسلام القوات اليابانية في هونغ كونغ للأدميرال البريطاني "سيسيل هاركورت".
1963 - تأسيس ماليزيا من اتحاد الملايا وسنغافورةوبورنيو الشمالية البريطانيةوسراوق.
1970 - ملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال يعلن الحكم العسكري في أعقاب اختطاف أربع طائرات مدنية من قبل الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين بزعامة جورج حبش.
1975 -
بابوا غينيا الجديدة تحصل على استقلالها من أستراليا.
انضمام كل من الرأس الأخضروموزمبيق وساو تومي وبرينسيبي إلى الأمم المتحدة.

1980 - انضمام سانت فنسينت والجرينادينز إلى الأمم المتحدة.
1982 - بدء مذبحة صبرا وشاتيلا في لبنان.
1987 - توقيع بروتوكول مونتريال لحماية طبقة الأوزون.
1991 - بدء محاكمة الرئيس البنمي المخلوع مانويل نورييغا في الولايات المتحدة.
2004 - إعصار إيفان يضرب فلوريدا ويسبب دمار هائل ليصبح رابع أقوى إعصار يضرب الولايات المتحدة في تاريخها.
2009 - الرئيس اللبناني ميشال سليمان يعيد تكليف زعيم تيار المستقبل النائب سعد الدين الحريري بتشكيل الحكومة اللبنانية وذلك بعد تسميته من 73 نائب من نواب المجلس النيابي.
*مواليد*







1386 - الملك هنري الخامس، ملك إنجلترا.
1853 - ألبرشت كوسل، طبيب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1910.
1888 - فرانس إيميل سيلانبا، كاتب فنلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1939.
1891 - كارل دونيتس، رئيس ألمانيا النازية خلفًا لأدولف هتلر.
1893 - ألبرت ناجيرابولت، طبيب هنغاري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1937.(انظر لوجو جوجل اليوم)
1897 - ميلت فرانكلين، موسيقي أمريكي.
1950 - طارق متري، أكاديمي وسياسي لبناني.
1952 - فاروق الفيشاوي، ممثل مصري
1966 - ذكرى، مغنية تونسية.
1968 - مارك أنتوني، مغني أمريكي.
*وفيات*







1701 - الملك جيمس الثاني، ملك إنجلترا.
1736 - دانيال فهرنهايت، عالم فيزياءألماني.
1824 - الملك لويس الثامن عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1925 - ألكسندر فريدمان، عالم فيزياءروسي.
1932 - رونالد روس، طبيب إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1902.
1980 - جان بياجيه، عالم سويسري في علم النفس.
2006 - فؤاد المهندس، ممثل مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*







اليوم العالمي للحفاظ على طبقة الأوزون.
عيد الاستقلال في المكسيك.
عيد الاستقلال في بابوا غينيا الجديدة.
عيد تأسيس ماليزيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (17 سبتمبر 2011)

17 سبتمبر​
1171 - مصر تعود إلى الخلافة العباسية بعد موت آخر الخلفاء الفاطميين العاضد لدين الله.
1939 - القوات السوفيتية تغزو شرق بولندا وتستولي على ما تركه الألمان من الأراضي البولندية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1947 - المملكة المتوكلية اليمنية تنظم للأمم المتحدة.
1948 - منظمة شتيرن تغتال الكونت فولك برنادوت المعين من الأمم المتحدة للتوفيق بين العرب واليهود في فلسطين.
1978 - التوقيع على اتفاقية كامب ديفيد بين مصر وإسرائيل.
1997 - مصرع 11 دبلوماسي أجنبي في البوسنة والهرسك بينهم نائب المبعوث الدولي جبرو فاجنر لدى تحطم طائرتهم قرب سراييفو.
2008 - مصرع 16 مواطن يمني في هجوم بسيارة مفخخة على السفارة الأمريكية بالعاصمة اليمنية صنعاء.
2010 - إسرائيل تغتال إياد شلباية أحد قياديي كتائب عز الدين القسام في منزله بمخيم نور شمس في طولكرم.
*مواليد*




1677 - ستيفن هايلز، فيزيولوجي وعالم كيمياء إنجليزي.
1826 - برنارد ريمان، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1869 - كريستيان لويس لانج، سياسي نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1921.
1918 - حاييم هرتصوغ، رئيس إسرائيل.
*وفيات*




1574 - بيدرو مينينديز دي أفيلس، مستكشف إسباني.
1836 - أنطوان لوران دو جوسيو، عالم فرنسي في علم النبات.
1994 - كارل بوبر، فيلسوف إنجليزي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




عيد الأبطال في أنجولا.
يوم الدستور في الولايات المتحدة.


----------



## MAJI (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود كبير ومميز 
شكرا لك توني
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tonyturboman (17 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> مجهود كبير ومميز
> شكرا لك توني
> الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tonyturboman (17 سبتمبر 2011)

18 سبتمبر​
96 - نيرفا يصبح إمبراطورًا جديدًا للإمبراطورية رومانية عقب إغتيال دوميتيان.
1180 - فيليب أوغست يصبح ملكًا على فرنسا.
1254 - الملك عز الدين أيبك يتخلص من منافسة في الحكم الأمير أقطاي، وبذلك توطد له حكم المماليك.
1502 - كريستوفر كولومبوس يصل إلى كوستاريكا وذلك خلال رحلته الاستكشافية الرابعة والأخيرة.
1851 - الإصدار الأول لجريدة نيو يورك تايمز.
1906 - إعصار قوي مصحوب بموجة مد كبيرة في هونغ كونغ يؤدي إلى مقتل 10000 نسمة.
1931 - اليابان تحتل إقليم منشوريا الصيني.
1952 - رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية بشارة الخوري يستقيل من الرئاسة تحت ضغط الشارع، وقبل استقالته قام بتشكيل حكومة عسكرية برئاسة قائد الجيش اللواء فؤاد شهاب مكونه من 3 أعضاء فقط وذلك لتسير أمور البلاد لحين انتخاب رئيس جديد.
1961 - الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة داغ همرشولد يلقى حتفه إثر سقوط مروحيته.
1964 - جيش فيتنام الشمالية يعلن أن فرقتين منه قامت بإجتياح فيتنام الجنوبية.
1966 - بدء تداول عملة ريال قطر ودبي في كل من الإمارتين.
1990 - دوقية ليختنشتاين تنظم إلى الأمم المتحدة.
1997 - الملياردير الأمريكي تد تيرنر يتبرع بمبلغ مليار دولار للأمم المتحدة مخصصة لتمويل برنامج رعاية الأطفال واللاجئين، ويعتبر هذا التبرع أكبر منحة فردية في التاريخ.
1998 - تأسيس منظمة آيكان الغير ربحية والتي تعنى بشؤون الإنترنت.
*مواليد*




53 - الإمبراطور تراجان، إمبراطور روماني.
1709 - صمويل جونسون، أديب إنجليزي.
1765 - البابا غريغوري السادس عشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1905 - جريتا جاربو، ممثلة سويدية.
1907 - إدوين ماكميلان، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1951.
1975 - نادين الراسي، ممثلة لبنانية.
*وفيات*




96 - الإمبراطور دوميتيان، إمبراطور روماني.
1180 - الملك لويس السابع، ملك فرنسا.
1663 - جوزيبي دا كوبرتينو، قديس إيطالي.
1783 - ليونهارد أويلر، عالم رياضيات سويسري.
1896 - هيبوليت فيزو، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.
1961 - داغ همرشولد، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1961.
1967 - جون كوكروفت، عالم فيزياء بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1951.
اعياد ومناسبات
عيد الاستقلال في تشيلي.


----------



## tonyturboman (19 سبتمبر 2011)

19 سبتمبر​
1356 - إدوارد الأمير الأسود يقود إنجلترا لنصر ساحق على الفرنسيين بقيادة جون الثاني في معركة بواتييه.
1882 - الخديوي توفيق يصدر مرسومًا يلغي فيه الجيش المصري.
1914 - الإنجليز ينصبون حسين كامل ابن الخديوي إسماعيلسلطانًا على مصر وذلك بعد أن قاموا بخلع ابن أخيه الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني.
1941 - القوات الألمانية تستولي على كييف عاصمة أوكرانيا السوفيتية وذلك خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1957 - الولايات المتحدة تقوم بأول اختبار لتفجير قنبلة نووية تحت سطح الأرض.
1959 - منع الرئيس السوفيتينيكيتا خروتشوف من زيارة ديزني لاند.
1962 - محمد البدر حميد الدين يتولى حكم المملكة المتوكلية اليمنية خلفًا للإمام أحمد بن يحيى.
1971 - سلطنة عمان تنضم لجامعة الدول العربية.
1973 - تنصيب الأمير كارل غوستاف ملكًا على السويد خلفًا لجده الملك غوستاف السادس أدولف وذلك تحت اسم كارل السادس عشر غوستاف.
1999 - قوة حفظ السلام متعددة الجنسيات التابعة للأمم المتحدة تصل إلى تيمور الشرقية في محاولة لإستعادة النظام والقانون في المنطقة.
2002 - اشتعال الحرب الأهلية في كوت ديفوار.
2004 - محكمة سعودية تحكم على الأكاديمي سعيد بن زعير بالسجن 5 سنوات لإدانته بإثارة الفتنة والخروج على ولاة الأمر، وكان بن زعير قد قضى في السجن مدة 8 سنوات بدون توجيه تهمة إليه.
2006 - الجيش التايلندي ينقلب على السلطة بعد عدة أزمات سياسية ويعلن حالة الطوارئ.
2007 - اغتيال النائب في مجلس النواب اللبنانيأنطوان غانم وذلك بتفجير سيارته في منطقة سن الفيل.
*مواليد*






86 - أنطونيوس بيوس، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1551 - الملك هنري الثالث، ملك فرنسا.
1911 - ويليام غولدنغ، كاتب روائي إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1983.
1926 - ماساتوشي كوشيبا، عالم فيزياءياباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2002.
1938 - لطفي لبيب، ممثل مصري.
1944 - مجدي وهبة، ممثل مصري.
*وفيات*






1710 - أوول رومر، عالم دنماركي في علم الفلك.
1843 - غاسبارد-غوستاف كوريوليس، عالم رياضياتفرنسي.
1881 - جيمس جارفيلد، رئيس الولايات المتحدة العشرون.
*أعياد ومناسبات*






عيد الاستقلال في سانت كيتس ونيفيس.(لمعرفة المزيد اضغط هنا)
عيد القوات المسلحة في تشيلي.


----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/wiki/1957


> 1957 - الولايات المتحدة تقوم بأول اختبار لتفجير قنبلة نووية تحت سطح الأرض.
> 1959 - منع الرئيس السوفيتينيكيتا خروتشوف من زيارة ديزني لاند.


http://www.arabchurch.com/wiki/1957http://www.arabchurch.com/wiki/1957http://www.arabchurch.com/wiki/1957


حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم بتاع النهاردة مثير جدا
شكرا تونى على المتابعة والافادة ربنا يعوض تعبك خير


----------



## tonyturboman (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> حدث فى مثل هذا اليوم بتاع النهاردة مثير جدا
> شكرا تونى على المتابعة والافادة ربنا يعوض تعبك خير


 شكرا على المرور الرائع


----------



## tonyturboman (20 سبتمبر 2011)

20سبتمبر​
1792 - بدأ محاكمة ملك فرنسالويس السادس عشر بتهمة الخيانة العظمى.
1870 - القوات الإيطالية تدخل العاصمة روما.
1932 - مهاتما غاندي يبدأ إضراب عن الطعام في "سجن بوما" الهندي وذلك احتجاجًا على قانون الانتخاب الذي أعدته الحكومة البريطانية ويمنع الطبقة الفقيرة من المشاركة في الانتخابات.
1946 – افتتاح أول دورة لمهرجان كان السينمائي الذي أجل بسبب الحرب العالمية الثانية حيث كان الافتتاح مبرمج بين 1 سبتمبر و 20 سبتمبر من عام 1939.
1984 -
انتحاري يقود سيارة مفخخة يهاجم مبنى السفارة الأمريكية في بيروت ويؤدي إلى مقتل إثنا عشر شخص.
جنود مصريون يطلقون النار على يخت إسرائيلي تسلل إلى جنوب رأس محمد في البحر الأحمر.

1991 - الفرنسيون يوافقون في استفتاء على معاهدة ماستريخت والتي مهدت للوحدة الأوروبية.
2001 - الرئيس الأمريكي جورج دبليو بوش يعلن في خطاب أمام الكونغرس الحرب على الإرهاب.
2004 - وصول عدد المقالات في ويكيبيديا إلى مليون مقال في كافة لغات الموسوعة التي وصل عددها للمئة لغة.
2008 - حزب المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي الحاكم في جنوب أفريقيا يتهم الرئيس تابو إيمبيكي بالتدخل السياسي بعمل القضاء أثناء النظر بقضية اتهام جاكوب زوما بقضايا فساد ويدعوه إلى الاستقاله، والرئيس يوافق عليها.
*مواليد*





835 - أحمد بن طولون، مؤسس الدولة الطولونية في مصروالشام.
1486 - آرثر أمير ويلز، ولي عهدإنجلترا.
1833 - إرنيستو تيودورو مونيتا، صحفي وناشط سلام إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1907.
1917 - عبد اللطيف البغدادي، أحد أعضاء حركة الضباط الأحرار في مصر.
1934 - صوفيا لورين، ممثلة إيطالية.
1958 - غسان مسعود، ممثل سوري.
*وفيات*





1887 - أحمد فارس الشدياق، صحفي وكاتب لبناني.
1971 - جيورجيوس سفريس، شاعر يوناني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1963.
1975 - سان جون بيرس، شاعر ودبلوماسي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1960.
1999 - تحية كاريوكا، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد الاستقلال في أوسيتيا الجنوبية.


----------



## tonyturboman (21 سبتمبر 2011)

21 سبتمبر​
1792 - إلغاء النظام الملكي وإعلان قيام الجمهورية في فرنسا.
1843 - تشيلي تغزو مضيق ماجلان ليصبح تحت سيادتها.
1916 - استسلام الحامية التركية في الطائف للقوات العربية.
1943 - انتخاب بشارة الخوري رئيسًا للبنان.
1959 - عبد الكريم قاسم يأمر بإعدام ضباط ناصريين اتهموا بالتآمر عليه.
1964 - استقلال مالطة عن المملكة المتحدة.
1970 - الرؤساء العرب يتوافدون على القاهرة لعقد قمه طارئه حول الحرب الأهلية الأردنية / الفلسطينية والتي عرفت باسم أيلول الأسود.
1972 - انتحار الأديب الفرنسي هنري ديه مونترلان.
1982 - انتخاب أمين الجميّل رئيسًا للبنان وذلك بعد اغتيال أخيه الرئيس المنتخب بشير الجميّل.
1985 - مقتل 2000 شخص نتيجه لزلزال قوي هز المكسيك.
1989 -
بدء انعقاد مؤتمر الطائف بالسعودية لحل مشكلة الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية.
لجنة القوات المسلحة بمجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي توافق على ترشيح الرئيس جورج بوش للجنرال كولن باول رئيسًا للأركان، ليكون الجنرال باول أول أمريكي من أصل أفريقي يصل إلى هذا المنصب العسكري الرفيع.

1991 - استقلال أرمينيا عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1993 - الرئيس الروسيبوريس يلتسن يحل البرلمان.
1997 - المسلحون في الجزائر يذبحون 53 في قرية قلب الكبير.
1999 - زلزال شديد يقتل 2000 في تايوان ويصيب ويشرد الآلاف.
2008 -
رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي إيهود أولمرت يعلن استقالته من منصبه وذلك بعد اتهامة بالفساد وإجراء انتخابات مبكرة داخل حزب كاديما الحاكم لم يترشح لها وبذلك أخسرته موقعه برئاسه الحزب.
سمير جعجع يعلن في كلمته في مهرجان لذكرى شهداء القوات اللبنانية في جونيه اعتذاره عن الأخطاء التي ارتكبتها القوات أثناء الحرب الأهلية.

*مواليد*






1645 - لويس جولييه، مستكشف كندي.
1840 - السلطان مراد الخامس، سلطان عثماني.
1842 - السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني، سلطان عثماني.
1853 - هايك كامرلينغ أونس، عالم فيزياءهولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1913.
1866 -
شارل نيكول، طبيب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1928.
هربرت جورج ويلز، أديب ومفكر وصحفي وعالم اجتماع ومؤرخ إنجليزي.
1912 - تشاك جونز، رسام ومخرج رسوم متحركةأمريكي.

1926 - دونالد جلاسر، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1960.
1946 -
خليل مرسي، ممثل مصري.
سهير المرشدي، ممثلة مصرية.

1947 - ستيفن كينغ، كاتب روائي أمريكي.
*وفيات*






19 ق.م - ورغيليوس، شاعر روماني.
454 - أيتيوس، قائد روماني.
1327 - الملك إدوارد الثاني، ملك إنجلترا.
1558 - الملك كارلوس الخامس، ملك إسبانيا وإمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1822 - والتر سكوت، كاتب روائي إسكتلندي.
1860 - آرثر شوبنهاور، فيلسوف ألماني.
1911 - أحمد عرابي، قائد وزعيم مصري.
1966 - بول رينو، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1971 - برناردو هوساي، عالم فيزيولوجياأرجنتيني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1947.
*أعياد ومناسبات*






اليوم العالمي للسلام.
عيد الاستقلال في مالطة.(اضغط هنا)
عيد الاستقلال في بليز.
عيد الاستقلال في أرمينيا.


----------



## MAJI (22 سبتمبر 2011)

1959 - عبد الكريم قاسم يأمر بإعدام ضباط ناصريين اتهموا بالتآمر عليه
اول مرة اعرف ان الرئيس العراقي عبدالكريم قاسم يأمر باعدام ضباط !!
شكرا لكل المعلومات 
الرب يباركك


----------



## tonyturboman (22 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> 1959 - عبد الكريم قاسم يأمر بإعدام ضباط ناصريين اتهموا بالتآمر عليه
> اول مرة اعرف ان الرئيس العراقي عبدالكريم قاسم يأمر باعدام ضباط !!
> شكرا لكل المعلومات
> الرب يباركك


 اخى العزيز
يسعدنى جدا مرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (22 سبتمبر 2011)

22 سبتمبر​
1862 - الرئيس أبراهام لينكون يعلن تحرير العبيد في الولايات المتحدة.
1911 - إيطاليا تبدأ غزو ليبيا.
1944 - بدء معركة الفلبين البحرية.
1947 – تأسيس منظمة الكومنفورم السوفييتية.
1949 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يفجر قنبلته الذرية الأولى.
1952 - انتخاب كميل شمعون رئيسًا للجمهورية اللبنانية وذلك بعد أيام من استقالة الرئيس بشارة الخوري تحت ضغط الشارع.
1956 - قمة ثلاثية في الدمام بالسعودية يحضرها ملك السعودية سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود ورئيس مصرجمال عبد الناصر ورئيس سوريا شكري القوتلي.
1960 - الإعلان عن استقلال مالي.
1968 - انتهاء أعمال نقل معبد أبو سمبل.
1969 - انعقاد مؤتمر قمة منظمة التعاون الاسلامي الذي دعا إليه ملك المغرب الحسن الثاني لبحث الآثار المترتبة على حريق المسجد الأقصى.
1980 - نشوب الحرب بين العراق وإيران والتي استمرت 8 سنوات وعرفت باسم حرب الخليج الأولى.
1988 - الرئيس اللبناني أمين الجميّل وقبل نهاية ولايته بساعات يعلن تشكيل حكومة عسكرية برئاسة قائد الجيش العماد ميشال عون وذلك بعد فشل مجلس النواب بانتخاب رئيس للجمهورية ونهاية ولايته، ويقيل الحكومة المدنية والتي يرأسها بالنيابة سليم الحص.
2006 - تجمع شعبي حاشد بدعوة من أمين عام حزب الله اللبناني حسن نصر الله لدعم المقاومة الإسلامية اللبنانية ضد إسرائيل والاحتفال بالانتصار عليها بحرب تموز.
2009 - وزيرة خارجية بلغاريا السابقة إيرينا بوكوفا تفوز بمنصب مدير منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة / يونسكو عقب منافسة حادة مع منافسها الوحيد وزير الثقافة المصريفاروق حسني.
*مواليد*







1515 - آن من كليفز، زوجة الملك هنري الثامن ملك إنجلترا.
1791 - مايكل فاراداي، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي.
1902 - آية الله روح الله الموسوي الخميني، رجل دين وسياسي إيراني.
1939 - أسامة عباس، ممثل مصري.
1966 - مصطفى قمر، مغني مصري.
1976 - رونالدو، لاعب كرة قدم برازيلي.
*وفيات*







1520 - السلطان سليم الأول، سلطان عثماني.
1539 - الغورو ناناك، مؤسس الديانة السيخية.
1956 - فردريك سودي، عالم كيمياءبريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1921.
1961 - فردوس محمد، ممثلة مصرية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*







عيد الاستقلال في بلغاريا.
عيد الاستقلال في مالي.


----------



## tonyturboman (23 سبتمبر 2011)

23 سبتمبر​
1817 - إسبانياوإيطاليا توقعان على اتفاقية لتحريم تجارة العبيد.
1846 - اكتشاف كوكب نبتون في المرصد الفلكي لبرلين وذلك بفضل ملاحظات العالم الفلكي الفرنسي أوربان لوفيريي.
1856 - بدأ العمل في أول خط سكك حديديةبمصر بين القاهرةوالإسكندرية.
1928 - يوغوسلافيا تنسحب من حلف وارسو الذي يقوده الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1932 - مملكة نجد والحجاز تصبح المملكة العربية السعودية على يد الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود.
1973 - الرئيس الأرجنتيني خوان بيرون يعود إلى الأرجنتين بعد 18 عامًا في المنفى.
1983 - مقتل 111 شخص في تحطم طائرة تابعة لشركة طيران الخليج في أبوظبي.
1986 - السفير المصري المعين في إسرائيل محمد بسيوني يقدم أوراق اعتماده للرئيس الإسرائيلي حاييم هرتصوغ.
1992 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تطرد الاتحاد اليوغسلافي الجديد من عضويتها.
1997 - المسلحون في الجزائر يقتلون 280 ويصيبون مئات حول الجزائر العاصمة.
1997 - محكمة الخبر الشرعية بالسعودية تحكم على الممرضتين الإنجليزيتين "ديبورا باري" و"لوسيل ماكلوجلان" بالإعدام للأولى والسجن 8 سنوات و500 جلدة للثانية وذلك بتهمة قتل زميلتهما الممرضة الأسترالية "إيفون جيلفورد"، وقد ألغي الحكم بعد دفع دية 1.2 مليون دولار لشقيقة القتيلة.
2009 - ملك المملكة العربية السعوديةعبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود يفتتح جامعة الملك عبد الله للعلوم والتقنية بحضور عدد من رؤساء دول العالم.
*مواليد*





480 ق.م. - يوربيديس، شاعر مسرحي إغريقي.
63 ق.م. - أغسطس قيصر، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1215 - قوبلاي خان، إمبراطور مغولي.
1791 - يوهان إنكي، عالم ألماني في علم الفلك.
1819 - هيبوليت فيزو، عالم فيزياءفرنسي.
1880 - جون بويد، أخصائي أغذية وفيزيولوجي إسكتلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1949.
1901 - ياروسلاف سيفرت، أديب وشاعر تشيكوسلوفاكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1984.
1915 - كليفورد شال، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1994.
1923 - محمد حسنين هيكل، صحفي مصري.
1943 - خوليو إجلسياس، مغني إسباني.
1972 - بيار أمين الجميّل، سياسي لبناني.
1977 - سوزان تميم، مغنية لبنانية
*وفيات*





1241 - سنوري سترلسون، قائد عسكري ومؤرخ وشاعر وناقد وراوي قصص آيسلندي.
1835 - فينشينسو بيليني، مؤلف أوبراإيطالي.
1877 - أوربان لوفيريي، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1929 - ريشارد سيغموندي، عالم كيمياءنمساوي / ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1925.
1939 - سيغموند فرويد، عالم نمساوي في علم النفس..
1968 - القديس بادري بيو، قديس إيطالي كاثوليكي.
1973 - بابلو نيرودا، شاعر وأديب شيلي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1971.
2006 - مالكولم أرنولد، موسيقي إنجليزي.
2009 - أرطغرل عثمان، أكبر أحفاد السلطان العثماني عبد الحميد الثاني.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





الاعتدال الخريفي.
اليوم الوطني في المملكة العربية السعودية.


----------



## tonyturboman (24 سبتمبر 2011)

24 سبتمبر​
1706 - السويد تتخلى عن حكم بولندا.
1895 - بداية مجاعة البطاطس في أيرلندا والتي كان من نتائجها وفاه مليون أيرلندي وهجرة 1.5 مليون إلى الخارج.
1905 - السويد توافق على استقلال النرويج.
1948 -
ممثلو المستعمرات البريطانية في أفريقيا يجتمعون في لندن.
تأسيس شركة هوندا للسيارات.

1963 - الولايات المتحدة تصدق على معاهدة مع المملكة المتحدةوالاتحاد السوفيتي للحد من التجارب النووية.
1966 - إسرائيل تنشئ نفقًا جديدًا تحت المسجد الأقصى.
1996 - الولايات المتحدة وروسيا والمملكة المتحدة وفرنسا والصين يوقعون على معاهدة لوقف التجارب النووية.
*مواليد*





1895 - أندره كورنان، طبيب أمريكي من أصل فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1956.
1896 - فرنسيس سكوت فيتزجيرالد، كاتب أمريكي.
1898 - هوارد فلوري، طبيب أسترالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1945.
1905 -
هوارد هيوز، رجل أعمال ومخترع ومنتج أفلام أمريكي.
سيفيرو أوتشوا، عالم كيمياء حيويةإسباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1959.
1922 - محمد طه، مغني مصري.

1923 - درية أحمد، ممثلة مصرية.
1968 - روجينا، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*





768 - الملك بيبين القصير، ملك الفرنجة.
1494 - أنجلو بوليزيانو، كاتب مسرحي وشاعرإيطالي.
1834 - الإمبراطور بيدرو الأول، إمبراطور البرازيل.
1904 - نيلس فينسن، طبيب دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1903.
2003 - إدوارد سعيد، كاتب وناقد وأكاديمي أمريكي من أصل فلسطيني.
2007 - حيدر عبد الشافي، طبيب وسياسي فلسطيني وكبير المفاوضين الفلسطينيين السابق.
2010 - غينادي ياناييف، سياسي روسي قاد الانقلاب الفاشل على ميخائيل غورباتشوف.

*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد الجمهورية في ترينيداد وتوباغو.
عيد الاستقلال في كاليدونيا الجديدة.
عيد التراث في جنوب أفريقيا.


----------



## MAJI (24 سبتمبر 2011)

1997 - محكمة الخبر الشرعية بالسعودية تحكم على الممرضتين الإنجليزيتين "ديبورا باري" و"لوسيل ماكلوجلان" بالإعدام للأولى والسجن 8 سنوات و500 جلدة للثانية وذلك بتهمة قتل زميلتهما الممرضة الأسترالية "إيفون جيلفورد"، وقد ألغي الحكم بعد دفع دية 1.2 مليون دولار لشقيقة القتيلة. 
عجيب 
شريعة قاسية جدا وتعوضها دية مادية !!!!!!!!!!!
شكرا لتعب محبتك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## tonyturboman (24 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> 1997 -
> عجيب
> شريعة قاسية جدا وتعوضها دية مادية !!!!!!!!!!!
> شكرا لتعب محبتك
> الرب يبارك حياتك


 لذلك تجد فى بلادهم الأمراء والأثرياء يفعلون ما يحلو لهم ما داموا يملكون الدية
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (25 سبتمبر 2011)

25 سبتمبر​
1799 - الفرنسيون ينتصرون على الروس في زيورخ بسويسرا.
1920 - الفرنسيون بقيادة الجنرال هنري غورو يهزمون قوات الأمير فيصل بن الشريف حسين بن علي ويدخلون دمشق.
1955 - تمديد أول كيبل هاتفي تحت مياه المحيط الأطلسي.
1962 - الإعلان عن قيام الجمهورية الجزائرية.
1973 - عودة مركبة الفضاء الأمريكية سكاي لاب بروادها الثلاثة بعد دورانها حول كوكب الأرض لمدة 59 يومًا.
1984 - بدء انسحاب القوات الليبية والفرنسية من تشاد وفق اتفاقية وقعت بين البلدين.
1985 - مقتل ثلاثة من عملاء الموساد في هجوم مسلح على زورق إسرائيلي في ميناء لارنكا القبرصي.
1987 - قائد قوات الجيش في فيجي العقيد ستيفيني رابوكا يقود انقلاب عسكري ويستولي على السلطة.
1990 - مجلس الأمن يصدر القرار رقم 670 والخاص بفرض حظر الجوي على أراضي العراقوالكويت ومنع كل الرحلات الجوية لنقل الركاب والبضائع وذلك بسبب غزو العراق للكويت.
1997 - القيادي في حركة حماس خالد مشعل يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال من قبل الموسادالإسرائيلي في العاصمة الأردنيةعمّان.
1998 - الطيار البريطاني أندي جرين يسجل في صحراء نيفادا الأمريكية رقمًا قياسيًا في قيادة السيارة وهو 1142 كم/ساعة.
2003 - اغتيال عضوة مجلس الحكم العراقي عقيلة الهاشمي بإطلاق نار على موكبها.
*مواليد*






1644 - أوول رومر، عالم دنماركي في علم الفلك.
1683 - جون فيليب رامو، موسيقي فرنسي.
1694 - هنري بلهام، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1773 - أغوستينو باسي، عالم إيطالي في علم الأحياء.
1866 - توماس مورغان، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1933.
1897 - ويليام فوكنر، أديب وروائي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1949.
1913 - شارل حلو، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
1933 - أحلام، مغنية مصرية.
1943 - روبرت غيتس، وزير دفاع الولايات المتحدة.
1944 - مايكل دوغلاس، ممثل أمريكي.
1947 - محمد القباني، ممثل أردني.
1951 - مارك هاميل، ممثل أمريكي.
1957 -
سوسن بدر، ممثلة مصرية.
مايكل مادسن، ممثل أمريكي

1968 - ويل سميث، ممثل أمريكي.
1969 - كاثرين زيتا جونز، ممثلة بريطانية.
*وفيات*






1506 - الملك فيليب الأول، ملك مملكة قشتالة.
1534 - البابا كليمنس السابع، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1777 - يوهان لامبرت، عالم رياضياتوفيزياءوفلك سويسري.
1849 - يوهان شتراوس الأب، ملحن نمساوي.
1983 - الملك ليوبولد الثالث، ملك بلجيكا.
1986 - نيكولاي سيميونوف، عالم كيمياءروسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1956.
1998 - نجاح الموجي، ممثل مصري.
2003 -
فرانكو موديلياني، اقتصادي إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1985.
2010 - صلاح السقا، مخرج مسرحي مصري.

*أعياد ومناسبات*






عيد القوات المسلحة في موزمبيق.


----------



## MAJI (25 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات تاريخية مهمة
شكرا على جهودك المميزة
الرب يباركك


----------



## tonyturboman (26 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> معلومات تاريخية مهمة
> شكرا على جهودك المميزة
> الرب يباركك


----------



## tonyturboman (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا الأخت جيلان على التقييم


----------



## tonyturboman (26 سبتمبر 2011)

26 سبتمبر​
1777 - القوات البريطانية تسيطر على فيلادلفيا وبنسيلفانيا خلال حرب الاستقلال الأمريكية.
1815 - روسيا والنمسا وبروسيا يشكلون حلف عرف باسم التحالف المقدس.
1937 - اغتيال الحاكم البريطاني لقضاء الجليل في فلسطين "ي. آندروز" على أيدي مجموعة من أنصار عز الدين القسام.
1938 - بدء اجتماعات ميونخ والتي استمرت حتى 30 سبتمبر وفيها أذعن رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة نيفيل تشامبرلين ورئيس وزراء فرنسا إدوار دلادييه لمطالب أدولف هتلروبينيتو موسوليني.
1947 - وزير المستعمرات البريطاني آرثر كريتش جونز يعلن قرار انتهاء الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين.
1962 - الجيش في اليمن الشمالي ينجح في الإطاحة بالحكم الملكي بقيادة الإمام محمد البدر حميد الدين، وإعلان قيام الجمهورية العربية اليمنية برئاسة عبد الله السلال.
1980 - مجلس الأمن يقرر وقف القتال بين العراق وإيران.
1984 - المملكة المتحدة والصين تتفقان على إعادة هونغ كونغ للصين في عام 1997.
1985 - تونس تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع ليبيا.
1996 - حركة طالبان تبسط سيطرتها على أكثر مناطق أفغانستان.
*مواليد*





1181 - فرنسيس الأسيزي، قديس من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.
1766 - جون دالتون، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي.
1886 - أرشيبالد هل، عالم فيزيولوجيا بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1922.
1888 - توماس ستيرنز إليوت، شاعر وأديب إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1948.
1889 - مارتن هايدغر، فيلسوف ألماني.
1897 - البابا بولس السادس، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1898 - جورج غيرشوين، مؤلف موسيقى أمريكي.
1950 - مشيرة إسماعيل، ممثلة مصرية.
1956 - ليندا هاميلتون، ممثلة أمريكية.
1962 - سمر سامي، ممثلة سورية.
1981 - سيرينا ويليامز، لاعبة كرة مضرب أمريكية.
*وفيات*





1917 - إدغار ديغا، رسام فرنسي.
1945 - بيلا بارتوك، موسيقي هنغاري.
1976 - ليو بولد روزيتشكا، عالم كيمياء كرواتي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1939.
1978 - كارل مان سيغباهن، عالم فيزياءسويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1924.
2008بول نيومان، ممثل أمريكي.
2010 - عبد الصبور شاهين، مفكر إسلامي مصري.

*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم الأوروبي للغات.


----------



## tonyturboman (27 سبتمبر 2011)

27 سبتمبر​1822 - عالم المصريات الفرنسي جان فرانسوا شامبليون يفك رموز الهيروغليفية بعد دراسته لحجر رشيد.
1825 - أول استخدام للسكة الحديد كوسيلة نقل عام.
1914 - الإمبراطورية الروسية تحتل المجر.
1922 - 
القوات التركية بقيادة مصطفى كمال تحتل سميرنا.
ملك اليونان قسطنطين الأول يتنحى عن العرش.
1939 - استسلام بولندا لألمانيا والاتحاد السوفيتي.
1941 - نهاية المقاومة الإيطالية في الحبشة.
1959 - إعصار في جزيرة هونشو اليابانية أدى إلى مقتل ما يزيد عن 5000 شخص.
1964 - إصدار تقرير المفوض "وارن" الذي قال فيه أن لي هارفي أوزوالد تصرف لوحده عندما اغتال الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي.
1983 - ريتشارد ستولمن يعلن عن مشروع جنو لتطوير نظام تشغيل حر.
1985 - إعصار جلوريا يسبب 6 مليارات دولار من الخسائر في 12 ولاية أمريكية.
1987 - الرئيسان المصري محمد حسني مبارك والفرنسي فرنسوا ميتيران يفتتحان أول خطوط مترو أنفاق القاهرة.
1990 - الرئيس الجزائري الأسبق أحمد بن بلة يعود للجزائر بعد 9 سنوات في المنفى.
1996 - طالبان تستولي على العاصمة الأفغانية كابل بعد طرد الرئيس برهان الدين رباني وإعدام الرئيس الأسبق محمد نجيب الله.
1997 - 
انتخاب المصري محمد البرادعي رئيسًا للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية.
مركبة استطلاع المريخ "باثفايندر" تفقد اتصالها مع الأرض بدون سبب معروف.
1998 افتتاح شركة جوجل.(انظر لوجو جوجل اليوم)




2002 - تيمور الشرقية تنظم إلى الأمم المتحدة.
2007 - ناسا تطلق اامسبار دوون في مهمة إلى كويكب 4 فيستا الذي ستصله المركبة عام 2011 والكوكب القزم سيريس الذي ستصله في عام 2015.
2009 - 
إشتباكات في الحرم القدسي بين فلسطينيين ومجموعة من اليهود وذلك بعد قيام عدد منهم بزيارة لمنطقة الحرم، والشرطة الإسرائيلية تطلق قنابل صوتية لتفريق الفلسطينيين المتظاهرين على الزيارة.
إجراء الانتخابات العامة في ألمانيا، وكانت النتيجة النهائية للانتخابات حصول الائتلاف الذي ترأسه المستشارة أنجيلا ميركل على غالبية تقدر ب332 مقعد من أصل 622 في البوندستاغ.
مواليد
1389 - كوزيمو دي ميديشي، سياسي إيطالي.
1601 - الملك لويس الثالث عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1719 - أبراهام جوتهيلف كيستنر، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1871 - غراتسيا ديليدا، أديبة إيطالية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1926.
1918 - مارتين رايل، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1974.
1925 - روبرت إدواردز، عالم بريطاني في علم الأحياء حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2010.
1932 - أوليفر وليامسون، عالم اقتصاد أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2009.
1984 - آفريل لافين، مغنية روك كندية من أصل فرنسي.
 وفيات
1917 - إدغار ديغا، فنان تشكيلي ونحات فرنسي.
1940 - 
يوليوس فاغنر فون يورغ، طبيب نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1927.
والتر بنيامين، فيلسوف ألماني.
1965 - كلارا بوو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1996 - محمد نجيب الله، رئيس أفغانستان.
2010 - أحمد ماهر، وزير خارجية مصر.
 أعياد ومناسبات
اليوم العالمي للسياحة.


----------



## tonyturboman (28 سبتمبر 2011)

28 سبتمبر​
1939 – بداية الهجوم الألماني على الدول الإسكندنافية في إطار الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1961 - سوريا تعلن انفصالها عن الجمهورية العربية المتحدة بعد ثورة عسكرية قادها عبد الكريم النحلاوي.
1970 - محمد أنور السادات يتسلم رئاسة مصر بعد وفاة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وذلك كونه يتولى منصب نائب الرئيس.
1995 - توقيع اتفاقية طابا في واشنطن بين الطرفين الفلسطيني والإسرائيلي وذلك ضمن اتفاق إعلان المبادئ.
2000 - بداية الانتفاضة الفلسطينية الثانية بعد دخول وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي أرئيل شارون لحرم المسجد الأقصى.
*مواليد*


551 ق.م - كونفوشيوس، فيلسوف صيني.
1517 - كارافاجيو، رسام إيطالي.
1841 - جورج كليمانصو، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1852 - هنري مواسان، صيدلي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1906.
1934 - بريجيت باردو، ممثلة فرنسية.
1963 - علاء ولي الدين، ممثل مصري.
1982 - رانبير كابور، ممثل هندي.
*وفيات* 


1895 - لوي باستير، عالم أحياء دقيقة وكيميائي فرنسي.
1927 - فيلم أينتهوفن، طبيب هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1924.
1970 - جمال عبد الناصر، رئيس مصر.
1978 - البابا يوحنا بولس الأول، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1989 - فرديناند ماركوس، رئيس الفلبين.
*أعياد ومناسبات*


اليوم العالمي لداء الكلب.
يوم المُعلم في تايوان والفلبين.


----------



## tonyturboman (28 سبتمبر 2011)

29 سبتمبر​
1908 - المؤتمر الدولي لحماية العمل والمنعقد بمدينة لوسرن بسويسرا يقرر منع العمل الليلي بالنسبة للأطفال الأقل من 14 سنة.
1911 - إيطاليا تعلن الحرب على الدولة العثمانية.
1918 - استسلام بلغاريا لقوات التحالف خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1923 - بداية الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين.
1939 - استسلام بولندا أمام الاتحاد السوفيتي وألمانيا النازية.
1940 - وقوع مجزرة بابي يار بأوكرانيا والتي استمرت ليومين.
1960 - الزعيم السوفيتي نيكيتا خروتشوف يفسد اجتماعًا في الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة عندما إنفجر غاضبًا عدة مرات وقام بالضرب على الطاوله بكلتا يديه عده مرات.
1971 - سلطنة عمان تنظم لجامعة الدول العربية.
1988 -
محكمة العدل الدولية تصدر حكمًا بأحقية مصر في طابا.
منح جائزة نوبل للسلام إلى قوات حفظ السلام التابعة للأمم المتحدة.
إقلاع المكوك الفضائي ديسكفري من قاعدة رأس كانافيرال بفلوريدا محملة بخمس رجال فضاء بمهمة دامت 4 أيام.

1991 - انقلاب عسكري في هايتي أدى إلى خلع الرئيس جان برتران أريستيد.
*مواليد*


106 ق.م. - بومبيوس الكبير، قائد عسكري روماني.
1518 - تينتوريتو، رسام إيطالي.
1547 - ميغيل دي ثيربانتس، كاتب إسباني.
1571 - كارافاجيو، رسام إيطالي.
1810 - إليزابيث غاسكل، روائية إنجليزية.
1864 - ميجل ديه أونامونو، كاتب إسباني.
1899 - لاديسلاو جوزيف بيرو، مخترع أرجنتيني من أصل هنغاري.
1901 - إنريكو فيرمي، عالم فيزياءأمريكي من أصل إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1938.
1920 - بيتر ميتشل، عالم كيمياء بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1978.
1931 -
ميشال المرّ، سياسي لبناني.
جيمس كرونين، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1980.

1936 - سيلفيو برلسكوني، رئيس وزراء إيطالي.
1943 - ليخ فاونسا، رئيس بولندا حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1983.
*وفيات*


1560 - الملك غوستاف الأول، ملك السويد.
1902 - إميل زولا، كاتب فرنسي.
1925 - ليون بورجوا، سياسي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام لعام 1920.
2010 -
توني كيرتيس، ممثل أمريكي.
جورج تشارباك، عالم فيزياءفرنسي / بولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1992.

*أعياد ومناسبات*


عيد المخترعين في الأرجنتين.


----------



## MAJI (29 سبتمبر 2011)

التاريخ يشهد للاحداث 
معلومات جميلة ومفيدة
شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## tonyturboman (30 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> التاريخ يشهد للاحداث
> معلومات جميلة ومفيدة
> شكرا على تعب محبتك


 شكرا على المرور والتقييم


----------



## tonyturboman (30 سبتمبر 2011)

30 سبتمبر​
1895 - الفرنسيون يحتلون عاصمة مدغشقر أنتاناناريفو.
1896 - التوقيع على اتفاقية فرنسية / إيطالية تنازلت فيها إيطاليا عن مطالبها وأطماعها في تونس.
1938 - التوقيع على معاهدة ميونخ والتي رضخ فيها رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة نيفيل تشامبرلين ورئيس وزراء فرنسا إدوار دلادييه لمطالب أدولف هتلروبينيتو موسوليني.
1939 - ألمانيا النازية والاتحاد السوفيتي يوقعان على اتفاقية لاقتسام بولندا.
1947 - انضمام باكستان إلى الأمم المتحدة.
1958 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يستأنف أبحاثه النووية.
1966 - استقلال بوتسوانا.
1989 - النواب اللبنانيون يبدأون مباحثات الطائف في السعودية لإنهاء الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية.
1999 - وقوع حادث نووي بمصنع معالجة اليورانيوم في توكايمورا.
2005 - صحيفة يولاندس بوستن الدنماركية تنشر سلسلة من الرسوم الكاريكاتورية يصور بعضها نبي الإسلام محمد على أنه إرهابي.
2010 - محكمة هندية تصدر حكمًا لصالح تقاسم أرض مسجد بابري المتنازع عليه بين الهندوس والمسلمين منذ عشرات السنين، على أن يمنح للمسلمين ثلث الأرض ويتم تقاسم الثلثين الباقيين على الجماعات الهندوسية.
*مواليد*





1207 - جلال الدين الرومي، أديب وفقيه ومنظر وقانوني صوفي.
1715 - كوندياك، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1870 - جن بيرين، عالم فيزياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1926.
1905 - نيفيل موت، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1977.
1928 - إيلي فيزيل، كاتب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1986.
1939 - جون ماري لين، عالم كيمياءفرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1987.
1943 - يوهان دايزنهوفر، عالم كيمياء حيويةفرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1988.
1945 - إيهود أولمرت، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.
1951 - باري مارشال، طبيب أسترالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2005.
1962 -فرانك ريكارد، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم هولندي.
1972 - عبير شمس الدين، ممثلة سورية.
1974 - رامي حنا، ممثل سوري.
1975 - ماريون كوتيار، ممثلة فرنسية.
*وفيات*





420 - جيروم، قديس كاثوليكي.
788 - عبد الرحمن الداخل، مؤسس الدولة الأموية في الأندلس.
1990 - باتريك وايت، أديب أسترالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1973.
1994 - أندريه لووف، عالم أحياء دقيقة فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1965.
2000 - محمد الدرة، طفل فلسطيني قتل أثناء إحدى المواجهات مع القوات الإسرائيلية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم الدولي للترجمة.
عيد الاستقلال في بوتسوانا.


----------



## tonyturboman (1 أكتوبر 2011)

1 اكتوبر​
1891 - افتتاح جامعة ستانفورد في ولاية كاليفورنيا.(قصة جميلة )
1898 - إمبراطور روسيا نيقولا الثاني يطرد اليهود من كبرى المدن الروسية.
1927 - ‬توقيع معاهدة عدم اعتداء بين الاتحاد السوفيتي* ‬وفارس*.‬
1936 - الجنرال فرانسيسكو فرانكو يتولى رئاسة الحكومة الوطنية الإسبانية.
1940 - ‬القوات الألمانية تغرق السفينة* «‬أمبريس أوف بريتن» ‬التي* ‬كانت تنقل أطفالا بريطانيين إلى كندا* أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.‬
1946 - محكمة نورنبيرغ تصدر أحكام بالإعدام على 12 من زعماء النازيين، وبالسجن المؤبد على ثلاثة آخرين.
1948- ‬لجنة التحقيق في* ‬النشاطات المعادية للولايات المتحدة تتهم الممثل تشارلي تشابلن بالتجسس لحساب الاتحاد السوفيتي* ‬خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية*.‬
1949 - تأسيس جمهورية الصين الشعبية من قبل ماو تسي تونغ، وتعين شو إن لاي على رأس الحكومة.
1958 - ‬انضمام تونس والمغرب إلى جامعة الدول العربية*.‬
1969 - طائرة الكونكورد تحقق سرعة طيران تفوق سرعة الصوت وذلك للمرة الأولى في تاريخ الطيران المدني.
1970 - تشييع جنازة الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر.
1977 - صدور إعلان أمريكي / سوفيتي يعترف بالحقوق المشروعة للشعب الفلسطيني ويطالب من إسرائيل الانسحاب من الأراضي العربية التي احتلتها عام 1967.
1982 - انتخاب هلموت كول مستشارًا لألمانيا الاتحادية.
1985 - سلاح الطيران الإسرائيلي يقصف مدينة حمام الشط التونسية بهدف ضرب مقر منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، وأدى ذلك إلى سقوط 68 قتيل.
1988 - انتخاب ميخائيل غورباتشوف رئيسًا للاتحاد السوفيتي.
1991 -
مدينة لينينغراد تستعيد اسمها السابق سانت بطرسبرغ.
انقلاب في هايتي يطيح بالرئيس المنتخب قبل تسعة أشهر جان برتران أريستيد.

2010 - الرئيس الإكوادوري رفاييل كوريا يعلن عن فشل الانقلاب الذي تعرض له بعد قيام وحدات موالية له من الجيش بإقتحام المستشفى الذي كان يحتجز فيه وتخليصه من قبضة المتمردين، ويعلن إن حكومته لن تتسامح أو تعفو عن المتورطين في المحاولة الانقلابية الفاشلة وإنه سيتم تقديمهم للمحاكمة، كما أعلن إنه سيجري عملية تطهير واسعة في صفوف قوات الشرطة.
*مواليد*





1507 - ياكوبو باروتسي دا فينيولا، معماري إيطالي.
1800 - لارس ليفي لايستاديوس، قس لوثري وعالم في علم النبات سويدي.
1912 - محمد الكحلاوي، مغني مصري.
1915 - جيروم برونر، عالم أمريكي في علم النفس.
1924 - جيمي كارتر، رئيس الولايات المتحدة التاسع والثلاثون حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2002.
1930 - ريتشارد هاريس، ممثل أيرلندي.
1958 - أندري جيم، عالم فيزياءهولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2010.
1968 - سليم وردة، سياسي واقتصادي لبناني.
1972 - بهاء سلطان، مغني مصري.
1976 - ديانا حداد، مغنية لبنانية.
*وفيات*





1040 - آلان الثالث، دوق بريتاني.
1404 - البابا بونيفاس التاسع، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1499 - مارسيليو فيسينو، فيلسوف إيطالي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي للمسنين.
العيد الوطني في جمهورية الصين الشعبية.
عيد الاستقلال في قبرص.
عيد الاستقلال في نيجيريا.
عيد الاستقلال في توفالو.
عيد الطفولة في سنغافورة.
يوم المُعلم في أرمينياوأوزبكستان.


----------



## tonyturboman (2 أكتوبر 2011)

2 اكتوبر​
1187 - انتهاء حصار صلاح الدين الأيوبي للقدس باستيلاء قواته على المدينة بعد 88 عامًا من حكم الصليبيين لها.
1535 - جاك كارتييه يكتشف الموقع الذي أقيمت فيه مدينة مونتريال الكندية.
1552 - قيصر روسياإيفان الرابع يستولي على مدينة قازان التترية.
1789 - الرئيس الأمريكي جورج واشنطن يرسل التعديلات الدستورية المقترحة المعروفة باسم وثيقة الحقوق الأمريكية إلى الولايات لإقرارها.
1919 - الرئيس الأمريكي وودرو ويلسون يصاب بسكتة دماغية أدت إلى إصابته بشلل جزئي.
1925 - جون لوجي بيرد يقوم بتجربة أول تلفاز في العالم.
1934 - سقوط 1600 ‬قتيل في* ‬إعصار في* ‬منطقتي* أوساكاوكيوتو في* ‬اليابان*.‬
1941 - الجيوش الألمانية تشن هجوم قوي على موسكو خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1954 - ‬ألمانيا الغربية ‬تنضم إلى حلف شمال الأطلسي*.‬
1958 - الإعلان عن ‬استقلال* ‬غينيا برئاسة أحمد سيكو توري*.‬
1973 - شاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي ينجو من محاولة اغتيال.
1978 - القوات السورية تشتبك مع الفدائيين الفلسطينيين في مواجهة مسلحة في سهل البقاع بلبنان مما أسفر عن مقتل 1300 شخص معظمهم من الفلسطينيين.
1986 - ‬نجاه رئيس الوزراء الهندي راجيف* ‬غاندي* من محاولة اغتيال قام بها أحد الناشطين السيخ*.‬
1987 - الرئيس التونسي الحبيب بورقيبة ‬يعين وزير الداخلية ‬زين العابدين بن علي* ‬رئيسًا للحكومة*.‬
1994 - ‬اتفاق بين تونس وإسرائيل على فتح مكتب للتمثيل التجاري* ‬لكل منهما لدى الآخر*.‬
2001 - ‬حلف شمال الأطلسي ‬يلجأ للمرة الأولى إلى فقرة في* ‬ميثاقه تنص على أن أي هجوم على أي* ‬دولة عضو فيه هو هجوم على الدول الأعضاء.
2003 - فريق أمريكي* ‬للبحث عن أسلحة الدمار الشامل العراقية* ‬ينشر أول تقرير له منذ بدء عمله *‬يؤكد فيه أنه لم* ‬يعثر على أي* ‬من هذه الأسلحة*.‬
*مواليد*


1452 - الملك ريتشارد الثالث، ملك إنجلترا.
1798 - تشارلز ألبرت، ملك مملكة سردينيا.
1800 - نات ترنر، قائد ثورة العبيد الأمريكيين سنة 1831.
1852 - ويليام رامزي، عالم كيمياءبريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1904.
1869 - مهاتما غاندي، زعيم هندي.
1871 - كورديل هل، سياسي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1945.
1904 - جراهام جرين، كاتب روائي إنجليزي.
1907 - ألكسندر تود، عالم كيمياءإسكتلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1957.
1917 - كريستيان دو دوف، عالم كيمياء حيويةبلجيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1974.
1943 - ماجدة الخطيب، ممثلة مصرية.
1951 - ستينغ، مغني إنجليزي.

1971 - تيفاني، مغنية أمريكية من أصل لبناني.
1986 - كاميلا بيل، ممثلة أمريكية.
*وفيات*


1804 - جوزيف كونيو، مخترع فرنسي.
1927 - سفانت أرينيوس، عالم كيمياءسويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1903..
1987 - بيتر مدور، طبيب بريطاني من أصل لبناني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1960.
2004 - عبد الوهاب مطاوع، صحفي مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*


عيد الاستقلال في غينيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (3 أكتوبر 2011)

3 اكتوبر​
1778 - المستكشف البريطاني جيمس كوك يصل إلى منطقة ألاسكا في أقصى قارة أمريكا الشمالية.
1866 - التوقيع على معاهدة فيينا التي أنهت الحرب بين النمسا وإيطاليا.
1904 - توقيع معاهدة بين فرنسا وإسبانيا من أجل الحفاظ على استقلال المغرب.
1906 - اعتماد إشارة (SOS) رمزًا عالميًا عند طلب الاستغاثة، إلا أنها لم تطبق إلا سنة 1908.
1918 - الأمير فيصل يدخل دمشق على رأس القوات العربية والإنجليزية ويعلن قيام الدولة العربية في سوريا الكبرى بأقطارها الأربعة المقسمة بين الإنجليزوالفرنسيين.
1924 - الإنجليز يجبرون الشريف حسين بن علي على التنازل عن عرش المملكة الحجازية الهاشمية لابنه الشريف علي وينفونه إلى قبرص.
1929 - مملكة صربيا وكرواتيا وسلوفينيا يتحدون تحت اسم يوغوسلافيا.
1932 - استقلال العراق عن بريطانيا.
1935 - إيطاليا تهجم على إثيوبيا بأمر من بينيتو موسوليني‬.
1941 - أدولف هتلر يعلن هزيمة الاتحاد السوفيتي في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1942 - ظهور أول صاروخ باليستي ألماني وذلك عندما أطلقته على إنجلترا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1948 - ‬اكتشاف اليورانيوم في* ‬الكونغو الديمقراطية*.‬
1952 - تفجير أول قنبلة ذرية بريطانية تجاه ساحل أستراليا.
1958 - ‬الجنرال شارل ديغول* ‬يعلن من ‬قسنطينة خطة إصلاحات اقتصادية واجتماعية في* ‬الجزائر*.‬
1965 - ‬فيدل كاسترو* ‬يعلن أن تشي جيفارا تخلى عن جنسيته الكوبية ورحل ليقاتل* ‬القوى الإمبريالية* خارج كوبا*.‬
1971 - مركبة الفضاء السوفيتية لونا 19 غير المأهولة تتخذ مدارًا حول القمر.
1977 - اعتقال رئيسة وزراء الهند أنديرا غاندي بتهمة الفساد المالي.
1990 -
ألمانيا الشرقية وألمانيا الغربية تتحدان من جديد تحت اسم جمهورية ألمانيا الفيدرالية وذلك بعد أن انفصلتا عام 1945 بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.
توقيع اتفاقية سوفييتية / أمريكية لتقليص الأسلحة والمعدات العسكرية في أوروبا على أن تستثنى الأسلحة البيولوجية والكيمائية والنووية.

2000 -الموسيقار ياني يطلق ألبومه الثالث عشر بعنوان (If I Could Tell You) والذي يحتوي على 11 مقطوعة.
2001 - محكمة الجنايات البلجيكية تؤجل النظر في القضية الجنائية المرفوعة ضد رئيس وزراء إسرائيلأرئيل شارون بتهمة ارتكاب إبادة جماعية وجرائم حرب وجرائم ضد الإنسانية في مخيمي صبرا وشاتيلابلبنان في 16 سبتمبر من عام 1982.
2003 - ‬كوريا الشمالية تعلن أنها تجاوزت كل العقبات لإنتاج قنبلة نووية*.‬
*مواليد*


1445 - جلال الدين السيوطي، مؤرخ مسلم.
1804 - ألان كارديك، كاتب فرنسي.
1889 - كارل فون أوسيتزكي، صحفي وناشط سلام ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1935.
1904 - تشارلز بيدرسن، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1987.
1919 - جيمس بوكنان جونيور، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1986.
1973 - نيف كامبل، ممثلة كندية
*وفيات*


1226 - القديس فرنسيس الأسيزي، قديس كاثوليكي.
1896 - ويليام موريس، شاعر وكاتب إنجليزي.
1929 - جوستاف ستريسمان، سياسي ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1926.
1964 - مصطفى السباعي، مؤسس حركة الإخوان المسلمون في سوريا.
1987 - جان أنويه، كاتب فرنسي.
2009 - الملكة فاطمة السنوسي، زوجة ملك المملكة الليبيةمحمد إدريس السنوسي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*


ذكرى إعادة توحيد ألمانيا.


----------



## MAJI (3 أكتوبر 2011)

1932 - استقلال العراق عن بريطانيا.
الغريب انه ليس اليوم الوطني للعراق !!!!
بل 14 تموز 1958هو اليوم الوطني 
يوم اعلان الجمهورية العراقية وسقوط الملكية !!!!!
شكرا لجهودك المميزة
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tonyturboman (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز


----------



## tonyturboman (4 أكتوبر 2011)

4 اكتوبر​
2 ق.م - مارك أنطونيو وأوكتافيوس ينتصران في "معركة فيليبيا"، ويسودان الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1824 - إعلان عن قيام الجمهورية في المكسيك.
1830 - بلجيكا تعلن استقلالها من هولندا.
1853 - اندلاع حرب القرم بين الدولة العثمانية والإمبراطورية الروسية.
1921 - عصبة الأمم تقرر عدم مساعدة روسيا في مواجهه المجاعة التي تعرضت لها بسبب تدهور الاقتصاد وموجه الجفاف التي ضربت مساحات شاسحه بها وذلك ردًا على استيلاء الشيوعيين على الحكم.
1946 - ‬الرئيس الأمريكي* ‬هاري ترومان* ‬يطلب من المملكة المتحدة السماح من جديد بهجرة اليهود إلى فلسطين*.‬
1957 - ‬الاتحاد السوفيتي* ‬يطلق* أول قمر صناعي* ‬في* ‬العالم* وهو سبوتنك-1.‬
1959 - المسبار السوفيتي "لونا 3" يلتقط ثلاث صور للجهة المظلمة من القمر.
1963 - ‬العراق ‬‬يعترف رسميًا باستقلال الكويت وسيادتها* على أراضيها.
1966 - استقلال ليسوتو عن المملكة المتحدة.
1967 - سلطان بروناي عمر صفي الدين الثالث يتنازل عن العرش لإبنه حسن البلقيه.
1969 - جمهورية الصين الشعبية تعلن عن إجراءها تجربتين نوويتين.
1990 - ‬البرلمان الألماني* ‬يعقد اجتماعه الأول بعد إعادة توحيد ألمانيا*.‬
1994 - طائرة نقل إسرائيلية تسقط على حي سكني في أمستردام بهولندا بحمولتها من المواد الكيماوية التي تدخل في تكوين غاز السارين السام، وأدى السقوط إلى مقتل 48 شخص وتسبب أضرارًا غير محددة.
1999 - الحكم على الأستاذ في جامعة الكويت أحمد البغدادي بالسجن شهرًا وذلك بتهمة الطعن في ثوابت الشريعة الإسلامية، وقد عفى عنه أمير الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح قبل اكتمال مدة سجنه.
2001 - ‬حلف شمال الأطلسي* ‬يمنح الولايات المتحدة حق استخدام المجالات الجوية ومرافئ الدول الأعضاء فيه ويوافق على نشر سفن للإنذار المبكر في* ‬إطار الحرب على الإرهاب.‬
*مواليد*


1550 - الملك كارل التاسع، ملك السويد.
1822 - رذرفورد هايز، رئيس الولايات المتحدة التاسع عشر.
1841 - ماري صوفي، ملكة مملكة الصقليتان.
1895 - باستر كيتون، ممثل ومخرج أمريكي.
1916 - فيتالي غينزبورغ، عالم فيزياء روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2003.
1918 - كينيتشي فوكوي، عالم كيمياء ياباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1981.
1923 - شارلتون هيستون، ممثل أمريكي.
1938 - كورت فوتريخ، عالم كيمياء سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2002.
1941 - آن رايس، كاتبة أمريكية.
1945 - شمس البارودي، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*


1669 - رامبرانت فان راين، رسام هولندي.
1904 - ‬‬فريديريك أوغست بارتولدي، نحات فرنسي** قام* بصنع تمثال الحرية.
1947 - ‬‬ماكس بلانك، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1918.
1982 - أحمد حسن البكر، رئيس العراق.
2000 - مايكل سميث، عالم كيمياءكندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1993.
*أعياد ومناسبات*


اليوم العالمي للحيوانات.
عيد الاستقلال في ليسوتو.
بداية أسبوع الفضاء العالمي.


----------



## tonyturboman (4 أكتوبر 2011)

5 اكتوبر​
610 - تتويج الإمبراطور البيزنطي هرقل.
1143 - ملك مملكة ليون ألفونسو السابع يعترف بالبرتغال كمملكة مستقلة.
1582 - بسبب استخدام تقويم جريجوري فإن هذا اليوم غير موجود في هذا العام في كل من إيطاليا وبولندا والبرتغال وإسبانيا.
1665 - تأسيس جامعة كيل.
1789 - النساء الفرنسيات يقمن بمظاهرة أمام قصر فيرساي الملكي للمطالبة بالخبز والغذاء.
1864 - إعصار يدمر مدينة مدينة كلكتا الهندية.
1910 - البرتغال تلغي الحكم الملكي وتعلن قيام الجمهورية.
1947 - بث أول خطاب متلفز للرئيس الأمريكي هاري ترومان من البيت الأبيض.
1985 - الجندي المصري سليمان خاطر يطلق النار على مجموعة من الإسرائيليين بعد إلقائهم بالعلم المصري على الأرض.
1992 -
مصرع 4 جنود إسرائيليين وإصابة 6 آخرون خلال عملية نفذها حزب الله اللبناني في حاصبيا داخل الشريط الحدودي في جنوب لبنان.
إجراء أول انتخابات برلمانية لمجلس الأمة الكويتي بعد جلاء القوات العراقية.

2000 - مظاهرات عارمة في مدينة بلغراد أدت لاستقالة الرئيس سلوبودان ميلوشيفيتش في اليوم التالي.
2003 - أحمد قديروف يتولى رئاسة الشيشان.
2004 - لجنة الشئون الخارجية في مجلس الشورى الإيراني تصادق على مشروع قانون يرغم الحكومة الإيرانية على استئناف تخصيب اليورانيوم.
*مواليد*


1713 - دنيس ديدرو، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1829 - تشستر آرثر، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الحادي والعشرين.
1864 - لوي لوميير، فرنسي من أوائل صناع الأفلام.
1879 - بيتون روس، عالم أمريكي في علم الأمراض حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1966.
1887 - رينيه كاسان، دبلوماسي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1968.
1929 - ريشارد جوردن، رائد فضاءأمريكي.
1930 - رينهارد سولتن، اقتصادي ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1994.
1952 - كليف باركر، كاتب إنجليزي.
1967 - صابرين، ممثلة مصرية

1975 - كيت وينسليت، ممثلة إنجليزية
1976 - رمضان قديروف، رئيس الشيشان.
*وفيات*


578 - جستن الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1214 - الملك ألفونسو الثامن، ملك مملكة قشتالة.
1976 - لارس أونساغر، عالم كيمياء نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1968.
2004 - موريس ويلكنز، عالم فيزياء نيوزيلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1962.
*أعياد ومناسبات*


يوم المعلم العالمي.
عيد الجمهورية في البرتغال.
عيد القوات المسلحة في إندونيسيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (6 أكتوبر 2011)

6 اكتوبر​
1787 - القائد العثماني حسن باشا جزايرلي يغادر مصر بعد فشله في القضاء على المماليك.
1927 - عرض أول فيلم ناطق في الولايات المتحدة.
1973 - نشوب حرب أكتوبر وذلك عندما قامت القوات المصرية بعبور قناة السويسوالقوات السورية لخط آلون في الجولان، وكانت إسرائيل وقتها تحتفل بعيد الغفران، وقد حققت الجيوش العربية انتصارات كبيرة حيث تم تحرير شريط ضيق على الضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس من أراضي سيناء وجزء من الجولان بعد احتلالهما عام 1967.
1978 - العراق يطرد آية الله الخميني الذي استقر في باريس.
1979 - البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني يستقبل في البيت الأبيض ليكون أول بابا يستقبل فيه.
1981 - اغتيال الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات خلال العرض العسكري المقام بمناسبة ذكرى حرب أكتوبر، قام بتنفيذ العملية خالد الإسلامبولي الذي أعدم في وقت لاحق.
1994 - العراق يحشد قواته العسكرية على الحدود مع الكويت في تكرار للأزمه التي بدأت في 2 أغسطس1990 عندما احتلت قواته الكويت.
2000 - استقالة رئيس صربيا سلوبودان ميلوسيفيتش تحت ضغط المظاهرات الشعبية.
*مواليد*


1773 - الملك لويس فيليب الأول، ملك فرنسا.
1831 - ريتشارد ديدكايند، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1888 - رولان غاروس، طيار فرنسي.
1903 - إيرنست والتون، عالم فيزياء أيرلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1951.
1914 - ثور هايردال، مستكشف نرويجي.
1930 - حافظ الأسد، رئيس الجمهورية العربية السورية.
1931 - ريكاردو جياكوني، عالم فيزياءإيطالي / أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2002.
*وفيات*


1892 - ألفريد تنيسون، شاعر إنجليزي.
1912 - أوجست ماري فرنسوا برناريت، سياسي بلجيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1909.
1951 - أوتو مايرهوف، طبيب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1922.
1981 - محمد أنور السادات، رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1978.
2002 - الأمير كلاوس، زوج بياتريكس ملكة هولندا.
*أعياد ومناسبات*


ذكرى العبور في مصر، ذكرى حرب تشرين في سوريا.
عيد القوات المسلحة في مصر.
عيد العمل في أستراليا


----------



## MAJI (6 أكتوبر 2011)

1963 - ‬العراق ‬‬يعترف رسميًا باستقلال الكويت وسيادتها* على أراضيها. 
وفي 2 اب   1990 غزاها صدام واحتلها لاعادتها محافظة عراقية .
1994 - العراق يحشد قواته العسكرية على الحدود مع الكويت في تكرار للأزمه التي بدأت في 2 أغسطس1990 عندما احتلت قواته الكويت. 
متى يحترم العرب انفسهم ؟
ربما عندما يحكمون عن طريق الانتخابات الحرة النزيهة .
وهذا الامر شبه مستحيل ويحتاج الى عشرات السنين.
شكرا لجهودك التاريخية
الرب يباركك


----------



## tonyturboman (9 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> 1963 -
> متى يحترم العرب انفسهم ؟
> ربما عندما يحكمون عن طريق الانتخابات الحرة النزيهة .
> وهذا الامر شبه مستحيل ويحتاج الى عشرات السنين.
> ...


 ربما يحترم العرب انفسهم عندما تتغير الافكار وتستنير وتخرج من الظلمات
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (9 أكتوبر 2011)

7 اكتوبر​
1918 - سقوط مدينة بيروت التي كانت تحت سيطرة العثمانيين في أيدي الحلفاء أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1919 - تأسيس شركة الطيران الملكية الهولندية والتي تعتبر من أقدم شركات الطيران العاملة في العالم.
1949 - كرد فعل عن قيام جمهورية ألمانيا الفدرالية في القسم الغربي من ألمانيا، أعلن رسميًا عن قيام جمهورية ألمانيا الديموقراطية في القسم الشرقي من ألمانيا.
1950 - الجيش الصيني يغزو إقليم التبت ويقضي على الحكم الذاتي والحركة الإنفصالية في الإقليم.
1951 -
اقرار الدستور الليبي من قبل الجمعية الوطنية الليبية بمدينة بنغازي، وإعلان تأسيس المملكة الليبية المتحدة تحت تاج الملك محمد إدريس السنوسي.
رئيس الوزراء المصري مصطفى النحاس يتفق مع أقطاب حكومته على إلغاء معاهدة 1936ومعاهدة الحكم الثنائي للسودان الموقعة عام 1899 مع بريطانيا. 

1959 - عبد الكريم قاسم يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال على يد حزب البعث.
1970 - إجلاء 30000 مستوطن إيطالي عن ليبيا بعد قيام الثورة التي قادها معمر القذافي في 1 سبتمبر1969، وكان هؤلاء قد تم توطينهم في ليبيا من قبل النظام الفاشيستي في إيطاليا الذي حكم بين عامي 1922 - 1943.
1981 - مجلس الشعب المصري يوافق على ترشيح نائب الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك لمنصب الرئيس خلفًا للرئيس محمد أنور السادات وذلك بعد يوم من اغتياله.
1990 - الشيخ مكتوم بن راشد آل مكتوم يتولى الحكم في إمارة دبي خلفًا لوالده الشيخ راشد بن سعيد آل مكتوم.
2001 - الولايات المتحدة تبدأ بشن عملية عسكرية على أفغانستان وذلك بسبب رفض حكومة طالبان تسليم أسامة بن لادن المتهم الأول في هجمات 11 سبتمبر.
2003 - الممثل الأمريكي أرنولد شوارزنيجر يفوز بمنصب حاكم ولاية كاليفورنيا.
2011 - منح جائزة نوبل للسلام لرئيسة ليبيريا إلين جونسون سيرليف ولمسؤوله حركة السلام في أفريقيا ليما غوبوي وللصحافية والناشطة السياسية اليمنية توكل كرمان وذلك تقديرًا لنضالهن السلمي من أجل سلامة وحقوق النساء ولمشاركتهن في جهوز بناء وتحقيق السلام.
*مواليد*






1885 - نيلس بور، عالم فيزياءدنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1922.
1929 - نعيمة عاكف، ممثلة مصرية.
1931 -
بليغ حمدي، ملحن مصري.
ديزموند توتو، كبير أساقفة جنوب أفريقيا السابق حائز على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1984.

1934 - أميري بركة، كاتب أمريكي.
1939 - هارولد كروتو، عالم كيمياءإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1996.
1952 - فلاديمير بوتين، رئيس روسيا الإتحادية الأسبق ورئيس وزرائها الحالي.
*وفيات*






1849 - إدغار آلان بو، شاعر وقصصي أمريكي.
1926 - أيمل كرايبيلن، طبيب نفسي ألماني.
1967 - نورمان إنجيل، سياسي إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1933.
*أعياد ومناسبات*






يوم الملحنين في البرازيل.


----------



## نغم (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع فعلا.. الرب يساندك ..


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرسى على المعلومات القيمه الرب يكافء تعبك


----------



## tonyturboman (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اعتذر لجميع متابعى الموضوع عن التأخير فى الايام السابقة بسبب عطل فى الكمبيوتر


----------



## tonyturboman (13 أكتوبر 2011)

نغم قال:


> مجهود رائع فعلا.. الرب يساندك ..


 اسعدنى مرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (13 أكتوبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> ميرسى على المعلومات القيمه الرب يكافء تعبك


سعدت جدا بمرورك
شكرا لك


----------



## tonyturboman (13 أكتوبر 2011)

8 اكتوبر​
1912 - اندلاع حرب البلقان الأولى بين الدولة العثمانية من جهه وصربياوبلغاريا من جهه أخرى.
1917 - اختيار الزعيم الشيوعي ليون تروتسكي رئيسًا لمجلس سوفييت مدينة بيتروغراد.
1932 - تأسيس القوات الجوية الهندية كفرع مساعد للقوات الجوية التابعة للهند البريطانية.
1939 - ألمانيا تحتل بولندا في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1957 - الزعيم السوفيتي نيكيتا خروتشوف يتهم وزير الخارجية الأمريكي جون فوستر دالاس بتشجيع تركيا على شن هجوم على سوريا بعد التوتر الذي نشب بينهما بعد ضم لواء إسكندرون إلى تركيا.
1962 - الجزائر تنظم إلى الأمم المتحدة.
1963 - اندلاع حرب الرمال بين الجزائروالمغرب.
1967 - القبض على الثوري تشي جيفارا وأعوانه في بوليفيا.
1991 - كرواتياوسلوفينيا تعلنان عن استقلالهما عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1993 - رفع العقوبات المفروضة على جنوب أفريقيا والتي فرضت عليها بسبب سياسة الأبارتيد.
2001 - الرئيس الأمريكي جورج دبليو بوش يعلن عن تأسيس وزارة الداخلية.
2004 - انفجار فندق هيلتون في سيناء يودي بحياة 28 قتيل و100 جريح و30 مفقود، وأصابع الاتهام تشير إلى تنظيم القاعدة.
2010 - الإعلان عن منح جائزة نوبل للسلام للمعارض الصيني ليو شياوبو وذلك لكفاحه الطويل والسلمي من أجل حقوق الإنسان الأساسية في الصين، والحكومة الصينية تنتقد منحه الجائزة.
*مواليد*








1870 - لويس فيرن، موسيقي فرنسي.
1883 - أوتو فاربورغ، طبيب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1931.
1895 - خوان بيرون، رئيس الأرجنتين.
1917 -
أحمد مظهر، ممثل مصري.
رودني بورتر، عالم كيمياء حيويةإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1972.

1918 - ينز سكو، عالم كيمياءدنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1997.
1941 - جيسي جاكسون، سياسي أمريكي.
1960 - هشام سليم، ممثل مصري.
1973 - نوارة نجم، مدونة وصحفية مصرية.
1981 - روبي، مغنية مصرية.
*وفيات*

1754 - هنري فيلدنغ، روائي إنجليزي.
1869 - فرانكلين بيرس، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الرابع عشر.
1967 - كليمنت أتلي، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1982 - فيليب نويل بيكر، سياسي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1959.
1986 - شادي عبد السلام، مخرج مصري.
1992 - فيلي برانت، مستشار ألمانيا حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1971.
2004 - جاك دريدا، فيلسوف فرنسي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*








عيد الاستقلال في كرواتيا.
يوم البحرية في بيرو.


----------



## tonyturboman (13 أكتوبر 2011)

9 اكتوبر​
1264 - مملكة قشتالة تحتل مدينة شريش وتنتزعها من المسلمين الذين حكموها منذ عام 711.
1446 - نشر أبجدية هانغول في كوريا.
1514 - زواج الملك لويس الثاني عشر ملك فرنسا بالملكة ماري تيودور.
1558 - تأسيس مدينة ماردة في فنزويلا.
1595 - الجيش الإسباني يستولي على مدينة كامبراي الفرنسية.
1760 - روسيا تستولي على مدينة برلين إبان حرب السنوات السبع.
1804 - تأسيس مدينة هوبارت عاصمة تسمانيا.
1806 - بروسيا تعلن الحرب على فرنسا.
1812 - حرب 1812: اشتباك في بحيرة إري بين قطع بحرية أمريكية وبريطانية ينجم عنه استيلاء الأمريكيين على سفينتين بريطانيتين.
1820 - غواياكيل تعلن استقلالها عن إسبانيا.
1824 - إلغاء العبودية في كوستاريكا.
1888 - افتتاح نصب واشنطن رسمياً للجمهور.
1917 - الأمير فؤاد يصبح سلطانًا على مصر وذلك بعد وفاة أخيه السلطان حسين كامل.
1962 - إعلان استقلال أوغندا.
1967 - إعدام الثائر الأرجنتيني تشي جيفارا في بوليفيا وذلك بعد يوم واحد من من اعتقاله ومحاكمته في محاكمة ميدانية سريعة.
1973 - إسرائيل تعلن إنها فقدت السيطرة على خط بارليف الدفاعي على شاطئ قناة السويس واستيلاء القوات المصرية عليه بالكامل وذلك بعد ثلاثة أيام من بدء الحرب العربية ضدها.
2001 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يؤيد بالإجماع الضربات الأمريكية على أفغانستان باعتبارها عملًا مشروعًا بسبب رفض حكومة طالبان في أفغانستان تسليم أسامة بن لادن المتهم الأول في هجمات 11 سبتمبر.
2009 - منح جائزة نوبل للسلام لرئيس الولايات المتحدةباراك أوباما وذلك نظير مجهوداته في تقوية الدبلوماسية الدولية والتعاون بين الشعوب.
2011 - وقوع مذبحة ماسبيرو في مصر.
*مواليد*





1757 - الملك شارل العاشر، ملك فرنسا.
1852 - إميل فيشر، عالم كيمياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1902.
1879 - ماكس فون لاوه، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1914.
1892 - إيفو أندريتش، أديب صربي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1961.
1898 - توفيق الحكيم، أديب وروائي مصري.
1906 - سيد قطب، كاتب وأديب ومنظر إسلامي مصري
1933 - بيتر مانسفيلد، عالم فيزياءبريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2003.
1938 - هاينز فيشر، رئيس النمسا.
1940 - جون لينون، مغني وشاعر وعازف إنجليزي في فرقة البيتلز.
1950 -
صفاء أبو السعود، ممثلة ومذيعة مصرية.
جودي ويليامز، أكاديمية أمريكية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1997

1953 -توني شلهوب، ممثل أمريكي من أصل لبناني.
1961 - نهال عنبر، ممثلة مصرية.
1964 - وفاء سالم، ممثلة سورية.
1966 - ديفيد كاميرون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة
1974 - رانيا فريد شوقي، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*





1917 - السلطان حسين كامل، سلطان مصر.
1934 - أبو القاسم الشابي، شاعر تونسي.
1943 - بيتر زيمن، عالم فيزياءهولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1902.
1959 - كامل كيلاني، كاتب مصري.
1967 - تشي جيفارا، ثائر أرجنتيني.
1987 - وليم مورفي، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1934.
1995 - أليك دوغلاس هوم، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
2010 - موريس آلياس، اقتصادي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1988.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي للبريد.
عيد الاستقلال في أوغندا.
عيد استقلال غواياكيل في الإكوادور.
يوم الهانغول في كوريا الجنوبية.


----------



## tonyturboman (13 أكتوبر 2011)

10 اكتوبر​
680 - بداية معركة كربلاء بين الإمام الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب وأهل بيته وأصحابه وجيش تابع للخليفة يزيد بن معاوية.
732 - اندلاع معركة بلاط الشهداء التي وقعت قرب العاصمة الفرنسيةباريس.
1799 - نابليون بونابرت يصل إلى فرنسا عائدًا من مصر.
1870 - صدور إعلان ضم روما للمملكة الإيطالية.
1920 - وقوع معركة الجهراء بين حاكم الكويت الشيخ سالم المبارك الصباح والإخوان في الجهراء.
1944 - إبادة 800 من الأطفال الغجر في "معسكر اعتقال إشويتز" النازي.
1950 - اندلاع أزمة سياسية في مصر بعد الكشف عن فضيحة الأسلحة الفاسدة التي تورطت فيها شخصيات سياسية كبيرة اتهمت بشراء أسلحة وذخائر فاسدة للجيش المصري أثناء حرب 1948 مما ساهم في هزيمة القوات المصرية.
1970 - استقلال فيجي.
1980 - زلزال بولاية الشلف الجزائرية راح ضحيته نحو 3000 قتيل.
1987 - فيجي تتحول إلى جمهورية.
1988 - افتتاح مبنى دار الأوبرا المصرية الجديدة بالجزيرة.
2001 - الجنرال برفيز مشرف يتولى رئاسة باكستان.
2009 - أرمينياوتركيا توقعان اتفاقات ثنائية لتطبيع علاقاتهما بعد قرن من العداء بسبب مذابح الأرمن الناجمة عن قيام القوات العثمانية بقتل جماعي للأرمن في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
*مواليد*





1470 - السلطان سليم الأول، سلطان عثماني.
1684 - أنطوان واتو، رسام فرنسي.
1731 - هنري كافنديش، عالم فيزياءوكيمياءبريطاني.
1813 - جوزيبي فيردي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1834 - ألكسس كيفي، روائي فنلندي.
1847 - آني بيزنت، كاتبة بريطانية.
1861 - فريتيوف نانسين، مستكشف نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1922.
1870 - إيفان بونين، أديب وشاعر روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1933.
1894 - الشيخ سلمان بن حمد آل خليفة، حاكم البحرين.
1913 - كلود سيمون، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1985.
1930 -
إيف شوفان، عالم كيمياءفرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2005.
هارولد بنتر، كاتب مسرحي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 2005

1936 - غيرهارد إرتل، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2007.
1954 - محمد منير، مغني مصري.
1955 - الشيخ محمد صباح السالم الصباح، نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير الخارجية الكويتي.
1977 - أمير كرارة، مذيع وممثل مصري.
1980 - شيرين عبد الوهاب، مغنية مصرية.
1983 - مهيار خضور، ممثل سوري
1986 - سجين ماجد , مصوّر وأحد روّاد تويتر الزلفي.
*وفيات*





732 - عبد الرحمن الغافقي، قائد إسلامي.
833 - المأمون، خليفة عباسي.
1659 - أبل تاسمان، مستكشف هولندي.
1837 - شارل فورييه، فيلسوف واقتصادي فرنسي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





يوم الصحة النفسية العالمي.
اليوم الوطني في فيجي.


----------



## tonyturboman (13 أكتوبر 2011)

11 اكتوبر​
1318 - وقوع "زلزال حلب الكبير" والذي أعتبر رابع أكبر زلزال مسببًا للوفيات في التاريخ.
1516 - تنصيب المملوك طومان باي سلطانًا على مصر خلفًا للسلطان قنصوه الغوري الذي قتل في معركة مرج دابق.
1910 - الرئيس الأمريكي ثيودور روزفلت يصبح أول رئيس في العالم يطير بالطائرة وذلك لمدة أربع دقائق في طائرة من صنع الأخوان رايت في ولاية ميزوري.
1963 - الأمم المتحدة تدين سياسة القمع في جنوب أفريقيا.
1973 - القوات العراقية تدخل رسميًا بالمشاركة في حرب أكتوبر.
1977 - اغتيال رئيس الجمهورية العربية اليمنية المقدم إبراهيم محمد الحمدي.
1986 - عقد لقاء قمة هو الثاني بين الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان والزعيم السوفيتي ميخائيل غورباتشوف في ريكيافيك.
1991 – تفكيك جهاز الاستخبارات السوفيتية / كي جي بي.
*مواليد*






1884 -
فريدريش بيرغيوس، عالم كيمياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1931.
إليانور روزفلت، سياسية أمريكية وزوجة الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت والسيدة الأولى السابقة للولايات المتحدة.

1885 - فرنسوا مورياك، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1952.
1904 - أنور وجدي، ممثل مصري.
1922 - كمال الطويل، ملحن مصري.
1932 - رفعت السعيد، سياسي مصري.
1942 - أميتاب باتشان، ممثل هندي.
1961 - عمرو دياب، مغني مصري.
*وفيات*






1303 - البابا بونيفاتشي الثامن، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1347 - الإمبراطور لويس الرابع، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1889 - جيمس بريسكوت جول، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي.
1896 - أنطون بروكنر، موسيقي نمساوي
1989 - ماريون كينج هوبرت، عالم جيوفيزياءأمريكي.
1992 - محمد محمود الصواف، عالم ومجاهد وداعية إسلامي عراقي ومؤسس الإخوان المسلمون في العراق.
*أعياد ومناسبات*






عيد الثورة في جمهورية مقدونيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*12أكتوبر*​
*

680 - نهاية معركة كربلاء بمقتل الإمام الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب وأهل بيته وأصحابه.
1492 - كريستوفر كولومبوس يكتشف أمريكا.
1898 - تأسيس بلدية مدينة ماطر في تونس.
1970 - اليونان والولايات المتحدة توقعان اتفاقية تعاون وصداقة سمحت بمقتضاها اليونان للولايات المتحدة بإقامة قواعد عسكرية على أراضيها.
1973 - القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية نخسر سبعة من طائراتها في بورسعيد بعد أن فوجئت بصواريخ الدفاع الجوي المصري التي كانت تعتقد إنها قضت عليها تمامًا في مساء اليوم السابق، وقد شبهت جولدا مائير كتائب الصواريخ المصرية بعش الغراب.
1978 - بدأ أولى جلسات مباحثات السلام المصرية / الإسرائيلية في واشنطن.
1987 - زين العابدين بن علي يؤدي اليمين القانونية كرئيس للوزراء في تونس.
1990 - اغتيال رئيس مجلس الشعب المصري رفعت المحجوب وذلك بإطلاق الرصاص عليه أثناء مرور موكبه أمام فندق سميراميس في القاهرة.
1992 - زلزال يضرب القاهرة بقوة 5.8 على مقياس ريختر ويؤدي إلى مقتل نحو ثلاثمئة وسبعين وإصابة أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف شخص، كان مركز الزلزال جنوب غربي القاهرة بالقرب من الفيوم والجيزة.
1999 - قائد الجيش الباكستاني الجنرال برفيز مشرف يطيح بحكومة نواز شريف بانقلاب عسكري.
2000 - هجوم يستهدف المدمرة الأمريكية كول قبالة الشواطيء اليمنية يسفر عن سقوط 17 قتيلًا و 39 جريحًا، ووجه الإتهام إلى تنظيم القاعدة بتنفيذ العملية.
2002 - تفجير ناديان ليليان في مدينة بالي الأندونيسية يسفر العمل عن قتل 202 وجرح 300 شخص.
2005 - انتحار وزير الداخلية السوري غازي كنعان في مكتبة وذلك بعد إدلائه بحديث إذاعي لإحدى الإذاعات اللبنانية.
2011 - قابوس بن سعيد سلطان سلطنة عمان يفتتح دار أوبرا مسقط الملكية لتكون أول دار أوبرا في منطقة الخليج.
مواليد*




*

1350 - دميتري دونسكوي، أمير موسكو.
1537 - الملك إدوارد السادس، ملك إنجلترا.
1798 - الإمبراطور بيدرو الأول، إمبراطور البرازيل.
1865 - آرثر هاردن، عالم كيمياء حيوية إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1929.
1872 - ريف فون ويليامز، ملحن إنجليزي.
1886 - عبد الرحمن شكري، شاعر مصري.
1887 - باولا فون بريرادوفيتش، شاعرة وأديبة نمساوية.
1896 - أوجينيو مونتالي، شاعر إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1975.
1912 - البطريك إغناطيوس يعقوب الثالث، بطريك أنطاكية للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية.
1921 - آرثر كلوكي، صانع رسوم متحركة أمريكي.
1935 -لوتشانو بافاروتي، مغني أوبراإيطالي.
1938 - سعيد عبد الغني، ممثل مصري
1957 - طارق الدسوقي، ممثل مصري.
1968 - هيو جاكمان، ممثل أسترالي.
وفيات*




*

680 - الإمام الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب، ثالث أئمه الشيعة.
1492 - بييرو ديلا فرانشيسكا، رسام إيطالي.
1924 - أناتول فرانس، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1921.
1965 - بول مولر، عالم كيمياء سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1948.
1990 - رفعت المحجوب، رئيس مجلس الشعب المصري.
1997 - جون دنفر، مغني أمريكي.
2005 - غازي كنعان، وزير الداخلية السوري.
أعياد ومناسبات*




*

اليوم الوطني في إسبانيا.
عيد الاستقلال في غينيا الاستوائية.
عيد الأم في ملاوي.
عيد الطفولة في البرازيل.
يوم كولومبوس في الولايات المتحدة.
يوم المُعلم في المملكة العربية السعودية.
*


----------



## tonyturboman (14 أكتوبر 2011)

13 اكتوبر​
54 ـ نيرون يتولى عرش الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1792 - وضع حجر الأساس لمبنى البيت الأبيض في الولايات المتحدة ليكون مقر دائم لإقامة الرئيس الأمريكي.
1837 - القوات الفرنسية تتمكن من دخول مدينة قسنطينةالجزائرية بعد مرور أكثر من سبع سنوات على بداية الغزو الفرنسي.
1881 - إحياء اللغة العبرية عندما وافق اليعازر بن يهودا وأصدقاءه على استعمال اللغة العبرية حصريا في محادثاتهم.
1884 - غرينيتش في لندن ، انكلترا هي المعمول بها كمنتصف التوقيت العالمي لخط الطول.
1911 - القوات الإيطالية تبدأ في النزول إلى الشاطئ الليبي في بداية الحملة البرية الرامية إلى احتلال ليبيا.
1923 - نقل العاصمة التركية إلى مدينة أنقرة وذلك بدلًا من إسطنبول العاصمة التاريخية للعثمانيون.
1954 - إعلان تأسيس هيئة الاتحاد الوطني في البحرين وهي حركة وطنية تحررية قاومت الاستعمار البريطاني والرجعية القبلية.
1970 - تشكيل وزارة صائب سلام في لبنان، وهي الحكومة الأولى في عهد الرئيس سليمان فرنجيّة.
1977 - أربعة فلسطينيين يختطفون طائرة لوفتهانزا 181 إلى الصومال وطلب الإفراج عن 11 عضوا من فصيل الجيش الأحمر .
1988 - الإعلان عن فوز الأديب المصري نجيب محفوظ بجائزة نوبل في الأدب.
1990 -
عملية عسكرية لبنانية / سورية ضد قائد الجيش اللبناني رئيس الحكومة العسكرية ميشال عون المتحصن في قصر بعبدا الرئاسي والذي اعتبر متمردًا، وأدت العملية إلى خروج عون من القصر الرئاسي ومقتل واعتقال العديد من مناصريه.
افتتاح أعمال المؤتمر الشعبي الكويتي المنعقد في مدينة جدةالسعودية تحت رعاية أمير الكويت الشيخ جابر الأحمد الصباح وذلك للتباحث حول احتلال العراق للكويت.

1998 - الحكومة اليوغسلافية توافق على تنفيذ قرار مجلس الأمن الدولي بمنح إقليم كوسوفو ذو الأغلبية الألبانيةالحكم الذاتي.
*مواليد*





1925 - مارجريت تاتشر، رئيسة ورزاء المملكة المتحدة.
1934 - جاك كولفين، ممثل أمريكي.
1945 - ديزي بوترس، رئيس سورينام.
1967 - كايت والش، ممثلة أمريكية.
1980 - آشانتي، مغنية أمريكية.
*وفيات*





54 - كلوديوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1825 - ماكسيمليان جوزف الأول، ملك ألمانيا.
1919 - كارل غيلوروب، شاعر دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1917.
1968 - بي بيناديرت، ممثلة أمريكية.
1987 - والتر براتين، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1956.
1990 - لي دوك ثو، سياسي وعسكري فيتنامي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1973.
1995 - علي فايق زغلول، إعلامي مصري.
2003 - برترام بروكهاوس، عالم فيزياءكندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1994.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد القديس إدوارد المعترف في الكاثوليكية


----------



## tonyturboman (14 أكتوبر 2011)

14 اكتوبر​
1907 - التوقيع على معاهدة بين إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية نيقولا الثاني والإمبراطور ميجي إمبراطور اليابان تنهي الحرب الروسية اليابانية.
1918 - الدولة العثمانية تعلن استسلامها في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1927 - اكتشاف أول حقل نفط في كركوك بالعراق.
1937 - حكومة المملكة المتحدة ترسم الحدود بين سوريا وفلسطين.
1938 - اتفاق بين البريطانيين والعرب على وقف هجرة اليهود إلى فلسطين لمدة سنتين.
1944 - انتحار القائد الألماني النازي إرفين رومل، حيث فضل الانتحار على المحاكمة العسكرية العلنية ومن ثمة مواجهة فرقة الإعدام.
1951 - السلفادور توقع على ميثاق دول منظمة أمريكا الوسطى.
1952 - الحرب الكورية: شن قوات الأمم المتحدة، وكوريا الجنوبية مواجهة عملية" ضد المعاقل الصينية في "مثلث الحديد". نتائج معركة "تلة مثلث الحديد" هو الأكبر والأكثر دموية.
1953 - الفرقة 101 بالجيش الإسرائيلي بقيادة أرئيل شارون تقتحم قرية قبيةالفلسطينية ليلًا وتطلق النيران ويؤدي ذلك إلى مصرع 66 فلسطيني وإصابة ضعفهم وتدمير 45 منزل وهو ما عرف باسم مذبحة قبية.
1962 - بداية أزمة الصواريخ السوفيتية على الأراضي الكوبية.
1963 - اندلاع ثورة في اليمن الجنوبي من جبال ردفان ضد الاستعمار البريطاني.
1963 - إبرام معاهدة لتعيين الحدود بين الكويت والعراق.
1964 -
إقالة نيكيتا خروتشوف من منصب أمين عام الحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي واختيار ليونيد بريجينيف خلفًا له.
منح جائزة نوبل للسلام للقس الأمريكي مارتن لوثر كنج.

1973 - وقوع معركة المنصورة الجوية ضمن أحداث حرب أكتوبر.
1981 - محمد حسني مبارك يتولى رئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية خلفًا للرئيس محمد أنور السادات بعد اغتياله في 6 أكتوبر.
1990 - منح جائزة نوبل للسلام للزعيم السوفيتي ميخائيل غورباتشوف، وهي أول مرة تمنح لزعيم شيوعي.
2004 - أمير قطر السابق الشيخ خليفة بن حمد آل ثاني يعود إلى بلاده لأول مرة بعد الاطاحة به من قبل ولده الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني في 27 يونيو1995 وذلك لحضور مراسم دفن زوجته.
2007 - مقتل أربعة مواطنين يمنيين في ذكرى الثورة في اليمن الجنوبي ضد الاستعمار البريطاني في الحبيلين على يد قوات الأمن اليمنية.
2008 - الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد يصدر مرسومًا بإقامة علاقات دبلوماسية بين سورياولبنان وفتح سفارة سورية في بيروت.
*مواليد*





793 - إدريس الثاني، سلطان إدريسي.
1404 - الملكة ماري، زوجة شارل السابع ملك فرنسا.
1633 - الملك جيمس الثاني، ملك إنجلترا.
1890 - دوايت أيزنهاور، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الرابع والثلاثون. .
1906 -الإمام حسن البنا، مؤسس حركة الإخوان المسلمون
1911 - لي دوك ثو، سياسي وعسكري فيتنامي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1973.
1914 - ريموند ديفيس، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2002.
1927 - روجر مور، ممثل إنجليزي.
1930 - موبوتو سيسيسيكو، رئيس زائير.
1938 - الإمبراطورة فرح ديبا، زوجة شاه إيرانمحمد رضا بهلوي.
1939 - محمد راضي، مخرج مصري.
1954 - مردخاي فعنونو، عالم نووي إسرائيلي.
1964 - ديفيد كاي، ممثل كندي.
1969 - فيصل أكرم، شاعر سعودي.
1974 - رانيا يوسف، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*





1066 - هارولد جودوينسون، ملك إنجلترا.
1092 - نظام الملك، وزير سلجوقي.
1095 - المعتمد بن عباد، أمير إشبيلية في عهد ملوك الطوائف.
1944 - إرفين رومل، قائد عسكري ألماني وملقب بثعلب الصحراء.
1973 - أحمد حمدي، شهيد مصري.
1984 - مارتين رايل، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1974.
1999 - جوليوس نيريري، رئيس تنزانيا.
2010 - بنوا ماندلبرو، عالم رياضيات فرنسي / أمريكي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي للمقاييس.
اليوم العربي للبيئة.
يوم القوات الجوية المصرية.
يوم التربية البدنية في اليابان.
يوم المُعلم في بولندا.


----------



## MAJI (14 أكتوبر 2011)

1950 - اندلاع أزمة سياسية في مصر بعد الكشف عن فضيحة الأسلحة الفاسدة التي تورطت فيها شخصيات سياسية كبيرة اتهمت بشراء أسلحة وذخائر فاسدة للجيش المصري أثناء حرب 1948 مما ساهم في هزيمة القوات المصرية.
اما فضيحة   2011 
فالاسلحة سليمة لكن الجيش المصري فاسد
شكرا توني للمعلومات
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## tonyturboman (15 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> 1950 -
> اما فضيحة 2011
> فالاسلحة سليمة لكن الجيش المصري فاسد
> شكرا توني للمعلومات
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


فاسد وغبى وكتب نهايته بنفسه لأنه لم يتعلم ممن سبقوه
شكرا لمرورك
وشكرا على التقييم


----------



## tonyturboman (15 أكتوبر 2011)

15 اكتوبر​
1912 - ألفريد فاجنر يتمكن من صياغة نظرية الانجراف القاري.
1913 - تيمور بن فيصل يصبح سلطانًا لعمان ومسقط.
1946 - هيرمان غورينغ يحتسى السم ويموت منتحرًا قبل ساعات من تنفيذ حكم الإعدام فيه بعد إدانته في محكمة نورنبيرغ.
1950 - بداية دخول القوات الصينية للأراضي الكورية.
1951 - القوات البريطانية تنتشر في منطقة القناة لاحتلالها وذلك بعد موافقة البرلمان المصري على قرار رئيس الوزراء مصطفى النحاس بإلغاء معاهدة 1936.
1955 - تأسيس اتحاد إذاعات الدول العربية.
1963 - جلاء القوات الفرنسية عن تونس.
1964 - تفجير أول قنبلة ذرية صينية.
1969 - اغتيال الرئيس الصومالي عبد الرشيد علي شارماركي.
1990 - المؤتمر الشعبي الكويتي المنعقد في جدة يختتم أعماله بإصدار بيان ختامي شمل العديد من القضايا المتعلقة بتحرير الكويت من القوات العراقية المحتلة، وقد أعلن المؤتمر رفضه القاطع لاحتلال الكويت من قبل العراق، وإن لا مساومة ولا تفاوض على سيادة الكويت.
2003 - انتخاب إلهام علييف رئيسًا على أذربيجان خلفًا لوالده المريض حيدر علييف.
2004 - بدأ بث قناة الراي الكويتية لتكون أول قناة خاصة كويتية تبث من الكويت.
2008 - وزيرا الخارجية اللبناني فوزي صلوخ والسوري وليد المعلم يوقعان في دمشق على إعلان بدء العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين البلدين.
*مواليد*





70 ق.م - ورغيليوس، شاعر روماني.
1608 - إيفانجيلستا تورشيللي، عالم فيزياءإيطالي.
1801 - رفاعة الطهطاوي، مفكر مصري.
1814 - ميخائيل ليرمنتوف، أديب روسي.
1844 - فريدريك نيتشه، فيلسوف وشاعرألماني.
1915 - إسحاق شامير، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.
1920 - ماريو بوزو، روائي أمريكي.
1926 - ميشيل فوكو، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1931 -
حسن حسني، ممثل مصري.
أبو بكر زين العابدين عبد الكلام، رئيس الهند.

1944 -
سالي باريشا، رئيس وزراء ألبانيا ورئيس سابق لها.
دافيد تريمبل، سياسي أيرلندي شمالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1998.

1968 - نشوى مصطفى، ممثلة مصرية
*وفيات*





412 - البابا ثيوفيلس، بابا الإسكندرية.
912 - الخليفة عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن، أحد الخلفاء الأمويين في الأندلس.
1934 - ريمون بوانكاريه، رئيس فرنسا.
1946 - هيرمان غورينغ، مؤسس البوليس السري الألماني / جيستابو في عهد أدولف هتلر.
1964 - كول بورتر، موسيقي أمريكي.
2000 - كونراد بلوخ، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1964.
2003 - برترام بروكهاوس، عالم فيزياءكندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1994.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي لغسل اليدين.
عيد الجلاء في تونس.
يوم المُعلم في البرازيل.


----------



## tonyturboman (16 أكتوبر 2011)

16 اكتوبر​
1066 - ويليام الفاتح دوق نرمندية يهزم هارولد جودوينسون ملك إنجلترا في موقعة هاستنجز، ويعلن نفسه ملكًا على إنجلترا.
1793 - إعدام الملكة ماري أنطوانيت زوجة لويس السادس عشر ملك فرنسا بتهمة الخيانة.
1924 - القوات السعودية تدخل مدينة مكة بعد انسحاب الشريف حسين إلى جدة.
1933 - الملك فؤاد يوقع مرسومًا بتأسيس وإنشاء مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة.
1945 - تأسيس منظمة الأغذية والزراعة / الفاو.
1946 - إعدام 10 من مجرمي الحرب العالمية الثانية بعد إدانتهم من قبل محكمة نورنبيرغ.
1948 - 16 دولة أوروبية توقع على مشروع مارشال القاضية بتقديم مساعدة اقتصادية أمريكية كبيرة لإعادة إعمار أوروبا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1949 - انتهاء الحرب الأهلية في اليونان.
1965 - الرئيس التونسي الحبيب بورقيبة يقترح فتح حوار مباشر بين الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين.
1967 - مسيرات احتجاج في 30 مدينة أمريكية احتجاجًا على استمرار الحرب في فيتنام.
1970 - محمد أنور السادات يتولى رئاسه مصر رسميًا خلفًا لجمال عبد الناصر وذلك بعد أن تولى الرئاسة بالنيابه منذ وفاته بصفته نائب للرئيس.
1978 - انتخاب الكاردينال كارول فويتيالا بابا للكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وقد اتخذ اسم يوحنا بولس الثاني وذلك تكريمًا للبابا يوحنا بولس الأول الذي لم يتولى سوى لمده شهر ثم توفي وخلفه هو، وهو أول بابا غير إيطالي منذ عام 1522.
1986 - سقوط طائرة إسرائيلية فوق جنوب لبنان وعلى متنها الطيار رون أراد.
1991 - الرئيس الأفغاني الموالي للسوفييت محمد نجيب الله يستقيل من منصبة.
1998 - شرطة سكوتلاند يارد تعتقل دكتاتور تشيلي السابق الجنرال أوغستو بينوشيه في لندن.
2002 - افتتاح مكتبة الإسكندرية الجديدة في مصر.
2003 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يعتمد مشروع قرار أمريكي يقضي بقيام قوة متعددة الجنسيات في العراق تحت قيادة أمريكية دون تحديد موعد إعادة السيادة للعراقيين.
2004 - الرئيس الأمريكي جورج دبليو بوش يوقع على قانون جديد يلزم وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية بإحصاء الأعمال المعادية للسامية حول العالم وتقديم مواقف الدول من هذه المسألة.
2009 - مجلس حقوق الإنسان يصوت بالموافقة على تقرير لجنة غولدستون حول الهجوم الذي شنته إسرائيل على قطاع غزة في ديسمبر من عام 2008 بأغلبية 25 صوت و6 أصوات ضد وإمتناع 11 دولة عن التصويت.
*مواليد*





1430 - الملك جيمس الثاني، ملك إسكتلندا.
1854 - أوسكار وايلد، مؤلف مسرحي وروائي وشاعر أيرلندي.
1863 - أوستن شامبرلين، سياسي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1925.
1868 - أحمد شوقي، شاعر مصري ملقب بأمير الشعراء.
1886 - دافيد بن غوريون، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.
1888 - أوجين أونيل، كاتب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1936.
1890 - مايكل كولينز، سياسي أيرلندي.
1914 - محمد ظاهر شاه، آخر ملوك أفغانستان.
1918 - لوي ألتوسير، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1923 - برت كامبفرت، موسيقي ألماني.
1927 - غونتر غراس، أديب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1999.
1947 - ديفيد زاكر، مخرج أمريكي.
1958 - تيم روبنز، ممثل أمريكي.
*وفيات*





1793 - الملكة ماري أنطوانيت، زوجة لويس السادس عشر ملك فرنسا.
1956 - جول ريميه، رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم.
1959 - جورج مارشال، وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1953.
1971 - سعيد أبو بكر، ممثل مصري.
1981 - موشيه دايان، سياسي وعسكري إسرائيلي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي للتغذية.


----------



## tonyturboman (17 أكتوبر 2011)

17 اكتوبر​ 





1448 - معركة كوسوفو الثانية وهزيمة جيش إيوان دي هونيدوارا والذي كان في معظمه من المجريين أمام الجيش العثماني بقيادة السلطان مراد الثاني.
1456 ـ تأسيس جامعة غرايفسفالت، لتكون الثانية في الترتيب بين أقدم جامعات شمال أوروبا.
1610 - تتويج لويس الثالث عشر ملكًا على فرنسا في رانس.
1662 - تشارلز الثاني ملك إنجلترا يبيع دونكيرك لفرنسا مقابل 40 ألف جنيه.
1777 - القوات الأمريكية تهزم البريطانيين في معركة ساراتوجا.
1800 - بريطانيا تستولي على مستعمرة كوراساوالهولندية.
1914 – الدولة العثمانية تعلن الحرب على بلغارياوالعرب.
1918 - قيام جمهورية يوغوسلافيا رسميًا بالبلقان.
1979 - الإعلان عن فوز الأم تريزابجائزة نوبل للسلام وذلك نظرًا لجهودها الإنسانية في مساعدة فقراء الهند والعالم.
1980 - إليزابيث الثانية ملكة المملكة المتحدة تقوم بزيارة تاريخية للفاتيكان، حيث أصبحت أول ملكة تزور الحبر الأعظم.
1999 - مجلس الوزراء الكويتي يقرر إيقاف جريدة السياسة عن الصدور لمدة خمسة أيام وذلك بسبب تعرضها للأمير.
2001 - اغتيال وزير السياحة الإسرائيليرحبعام زئيفي، والجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين تعلن مسؤوليتها عن الحادث إنتقامًا لمقتل أبو علي مصطفى على يد القوات الإسرائيلية.
*مواليد*





1760 - سان سايمون، فيلسوف واقتصادي فرنسي.
1912 - البابا يوحنا بولس الأول، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1915 - أرثر ميلر، كاتب وروائي مسرحي أمريكي.
1918 - ريتا هيوارث، ممثلة أمريكية.
1920 - مونتغومري كليفت، ممثل أمريكي.
1926 - جولي أدامز، ممثلة أمريكية.
1936 - حازم الببلاوي، سياسي واقتصادي مصري.
1954 - غازي العريضي، سياسي لبنانى
*وفيات*





1887 - غوستاف روبرت كيرشهوف، عالم فيزياءألماني.
1934 - سانتياغو رامون إي كاخال، طبيب إسباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1906.
1967 - الإمبراطور بوئي، إمبراطور الصين.
1978 - عبد الحليم محمود، شيخ الجامع الأزهر.
1981 - منير مراد، ملحن مصري.
1982 - يوسف وهبي، ممثل مصري لقب بعميد المسرح العربي.
2004 - ممدوح وافي، ممثل مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي للقضاء على الفقر.


----------



## tonyturboman (18 أكتوبر 2011)

18 اكتوبر​
1801 - الحملة الفرنسية على مصر بقيادة الجنرال جاك فرانسوا مينو تغادر الأراضي المصرية.
1867 - العلم الأمريكي يرتفع للمرة الأولى في ألاسكا، ويشير ذلك إلى انتقال ملكية تلك المنطقة من الإمبراطورية الروسية إلى الولايات المتحدة.
1898 - الولايات المتحدة تحتل بورتوريكو.
1907 - تأسيس محكمة العدل الدولية تحت اسم "اتفاقية لاهاي لحل النزاعات الدولية سلميًا".
1944 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يغزو تشيكوسلوفاكيا.
1970 - الرئيس السوري نور الدين الأتاسي يقدم استقالته من جميع مناصبه إحتجاجًا على تدخل الجيش في السياسية وعلى ممارسات رفعت الأسد شقيق وزير الدفاع حافظ الأسد.
1979 - الخميني يوقف عملية الإعدام في إيران.
*مواليد*





1405 - البابا بيوس الثاني، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1777 - هاينريش فون كلايست، أديب ألماني.
1831 - فريدريش الثالث، قيصر ألمانيا.
1859 - هنري برجسون، فيلسوف فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1927.
1909 - أحمد بدرخان، مخرج مصري.
1929 - فيوليتا تشامورو، رئيسة نيكاراجوا.
1939 - لي هارفي أوزوالد، المتهم في اغتيال الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي.
1947 - أحمد عبد الوارث، ممثل مصري.
1949 - صفية العمري، ممثلة مصرية.
1956 - مارتينا نافراتيلوفا، لاعبة كرة مضربأمريكية من أصل تشيكي.
1960 - كريغ ميلو، عالم أمريكي في علم الأحياء حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2006.
1965 - سليمان طوني فرنجيّة، سياسي لبناني.
*وفيات*





1541 - الملكة مارغريت، ملكة إسكتلندا.
1871 - تشارلز بابيج، عالم رياضيات ومخترع بريطاني.
1889 - أنطونيو ميوتشي، مخترع إيطالي، وهو المخترع الحقيقي للهاتف.
1911 - ألفريد بينيه، عالم فرنسي في علم النفس.
1931 - توماس إديسون، مخترع أمريكي.
1973 - ليو شتراوس، فيلسوف أمريكي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





يوم ألاسكا في ألاسكابالولايات المتحدة.


----------



## tonyturboman (19 أكتوبر 2011)

19 اكتوبر​
1781 - البريطانيين ينهزمون أمام الأمريكيين بقيادة جورج واشنطن في معركة يوركتاون.
1812 - تراجع نابليون بونابرت عن موسكو بعدما تعذر عليه احتلالها.
1917 - البريطانيين بقيادة الجنرال إدموند ألنبي يحتلون القدس.
1935 - عصبة الأمم تفرض عقوبات اقتصادية على إيطاليا وذلك بسبب قيامها بغزو إثيوبيا.
1954 - جمال عبد الناصر يوقع على اتفاقية الجلاء البريطاني عن مصر خلال 20 شهر.
2004 - مجلس الأمن يحث سوريا على سحب قواتها والمقدرة ب14 ألف جندي من لبنان.
2008 - وزير الخارجية الأمريكي الأسبق الجمهوري كولن باول يعلن دعمه لباراك أوباما مرشح الحزب الديمقراطي في انتخابات الرئاسة الأمريكية.
2005 - بدء محاكمة رئيس العراق الأسبق صدام حسين في قضية الدجيل.
*مواليد*






1433 - مارسيليو فيسينو، فيلسوف إيطالي.
1862 - أوغست لوميير، فرنسي من أوائل صناع الأفلام.
1882 - أومبرتو بوكيوني، رسام إيطالي.
1899 - ميغل أنخل أستورياس، أديب غواتيمالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للأدب عام 1967.
1910 -
فريد الأطرش، مغني سوري / مصري.
سابرامانين تشاندراسخار، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1983.

1916 - جان دوسيه، عالم فرنسي في علم المناعة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1980.
1944 - زياد مولوي، ممثل سوري.
*وفيات*






1216 - الملك جون، ملك إنجلترا.
1937 - إرنست رذرفورد، عالم كيمياءنيوزلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1908.
1972 - السلطان سعيد بن تيمور، سلطان مسقط وعمان.
2003 - علي عزت بيغوفيتش، رئيس البوسنة والهرسك.
*أعياد ومناسبات*






عيد الاستقلال في البرازيل.
يوم الدستور في نييوي.


----------



## tonyturboman (21 أكتوبر 2011)

20 اكتوبر​
1798 - اندلاع ثورة القاهرة الأولى ضد الحملة الفرنسية على مصر، وراح ضحيتها حوالي 2500 مصري بينما قتل من الفرنسيين 16 فرد فقط بينهم جنرال.
1827 - وقوع معركة نافارين البحرية بين الأسطول المصري بقيادة إبراهيم باشا مدعم بالأسطول العثماني والأسطول الجزائري من جهة وأساطيل بريطانيا فرنسا وروسيا من جهة أخرى.
1919 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يتبنى قانونًا يحظر كل المشروبات المسكرة في الولايات المتحدة.
1960 - تأسيس نادي القادسية الكويتي، ويعتبر الآن من أقوى الأندية الكويتية في مختلف الألعاب الرياضية.
1973 - الملكة إليزابيث الثانية تفتتح دار أوبرا سيدني وذلك بعد 15 عامًا من بدأ البناء، وقد كلف المبنى 80 مليون دولار أمريكي وتم تصميمه بواسطة المصمم الدنماركي يورن أوتسون.
1977 – انقلاب عسكري في تايلاند يطيح بالحكومة المدنية.
1979 - إنعقاد أول جلسة لجامعة الدول العربية في تونس بعد انتقال مقرها من القاهرة إحتجاجًا على توقيع معاهدة السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية، وأكد المشاركون في الجلسة على إقرار العقوبات السياسية والاقتصادية بحق مصر، كما تم تعليق عضويتها في الجامعة، ولم تستعيدها إلا بعد عشر سنين.
1981 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يمنح بعثة منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية بموسكو صفة دبلوماسية.
1989 - فوز الكاتب الإسباني كاميلو خوسيه ثيلا بجائزة نوبل في الأدب.
2011 - المجلس الوطني الانتقالي في ليبيا يعلن عن مقتل معمر القذافي.
*مواليد*





1632 - كريستوفر رن، مهندس معماريإنجليزي.
1784 - هنري جون تيمبل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1819 - علي بن محمد رضا الشيرازي، مؤسس الديانة البهائية، ويعرف باسم "الباب".
1854 - آرثر رامبو، شاعر فرنسي.
1859 - جون ديوي، فيلسوف وعالم أمريكي في علم النفس.
1864 - جيمس أف. هينكل، سياسي أمريكي.
1882 - بيلا لوغوسي، ممثل أمريكي.
1891 - جيمس تشادويك، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1935.
1897 - كامل كيلاني، كاتب مصري.
1934 - الإمبراطورة ميتشيكو، زوجة الإمبراطور أكيهيتو إمبراطور اليابان.
1942 - كرستيانه نوسلاين فولهارد، عالمة ألمانية في علم الأحياء حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1995.
1946 - إلفريدي يلينيك، روائية نمساوية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 2004.
1955 - توماس نيومان، موسيقي أمريكي.
1966 - أبو مصعب الزرقاوي، زعيم منظمة أنصار الإسلام وممثل القاعدة في العراق.
*وفيات*





732 - عبد الرحمن الغافقي، قائد عربي مسلم وحاكم من حكام الأندلس.
1740 - الإمبراطور شارل السادس، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1890 - ريتشارد فرانسيس برتون، مستكشف وكاتب ومترجم إنجليزي.
1935 - آرثر هندرسون، سياسي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1934.
1964 - هربرت هوفر، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الحادي والثلاثون.
1966 - محمد فوزي، ملحن ومغني وممثل مصري.
1972 - هارلو شابلي، عالم أمريكي في علم الفلك.
1984 -
كارل كوري، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1947.
بول ديراك، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1933.

1986 - نيازي مصطفى، مخرج مصري.
1987 - أندريه كولموغوروف، عالم رياضيات روسي.
1991 - نعيمة الصغير، ممثلة مصرية.
1995 - عماد عبد الحليم، مغني مصري.
2011 -
معمر القذافي، قائد انقلاب 1969 في ليبيا.
أبو بكر يونس، وزير الدفاع الليبي السابق.
المعتصم القذافي، نجل معمر القذافي.

*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد ميلاد الباب في البهائية.


----------



## tonyturboman (21 أكتوبر 2011)

21 اكتوبر​
1600 - وقوع معركة سيكيغاهارا، وكانت نتيجتها وصول الشوغون توكوغاوا إيه-ياسو إلى حكم اليابان.
1879 - توماس إديسون يعرض المصباح الكهربائي لأول مرة في عرض خاص.
1914 - تعيين أنور باشا وزيرًا للحرب في الدولة العثمانية وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1918 - ألمانيا توقف حرب الغواصات في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1945 - الرئيس الأرجنتيني خوان بيرون يتزوج من الممثلة إيفا.
1952 – عقد أول اجتماع لمنظمة التعاون الاسلامي في جدة والذي جمع وزراء إعلام الدول الإسلامية.
1964 - ثورة شعبية عارمة في السودان تغير على إثرها نظام الحكم العسكري بقيادة إبراهيم عبود.
1967 - إغراق المدمرة الإسرائيلية إيلات على يد القوات البحرية المصرية.
1969 - انقلاب عسكري في الصومال بقيادة محمد زياد بري.
1973 - الرئيس الأمريكي ريتشارد نيكسون يقيل المتهم الرئيسي بفضيحة ووترغيت "أرشيبالد كوكس" من منصبه.
1974 - وزير الخارجية الفرنسي جان سوفانيار يعقد أول اجتماع بين مسؤول أوروبي غربي وياسر عرفات وذلك خلال زيارته إلى لبنان.
1979 - وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي موشيه دايان يستقيل من منصبه احتجاجًا على سياسة رئيس الحكومة مناحم بيجن في مصادرة الأراضي المحتلة.
1994 - الولايات المتحدة وكوريا الشمالية توقعان اتفاق في جنيف ينص على استخدام الطاقة النووية لكوريا الشمالية للأغراض المدنية حصرًا.
*مواليد*





1772 - صامويل تايلر كولريدج، شاعر إنجليزي.
1790 - ألفونس دي لامارتين، كاتب وشاعر وسياسي فرنسي.
1833 - ألفرد نوبل، عالم ومخترع سويدي.
1921 - مالكولم أرنولد، موسيقي بريطاني.
1931 -
حسن عابدين، ممثل مصري.
شامي كابور، ممثل هندي.

1949 - بنيامين نتنياهو، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.
1957 - ولفجانج كيترلي، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2001.
1962 - جهاد عبدو، ممثل سوري.
1969 - الأمير سلمان بن حمد آل خليفة، ولي العهد في مملكة البحرين.
1970 - داليا البحيري، ممثلة مصرية.
1982 - مات دالاس، ممثل أمريكي
*وفيات*





1422 - الملك شارل السادس، ملك فرنسا.
1872 - جاكيه بابنيه، عالم فيزياءفرنسي.
1904 - إيزابيل إيبرهارت، مستكشفة سويسرية / جزائرية.
2011 - أنيس منصور، كاتب صحفي وأديب مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد التفاحة في المملكة المتحدة.


----------



## tonyturboman (22 أكتوبر 2011)

22 اكتوبر​
1797 - أول محاولة ناجحة للقفز بالمظلة قام بهاأندري جاك غارنوران مستعينًا بمنطاد هوائي.
1859 - بدأ التدخل الإسباني في المغرب.
1873 - عقد تحالف بين الإمبراطوريات الألمانيةوالروسيةوالنمساوية المجرية.
1907 - الإعلان عن تأسيس الحزب الوطني المصري برئاسة مصطفى كامل.
1940 - إيطاليا تعلن الحرب على اليونان في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1956 - اختطاف طائرة مغربية كانت تقل زعماء الثورة الجزائرية وهم أحمد بن بلة وخمسة من رفاقه.
1962 - الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي يعلن في خطاب متلفز فرض حصار بحري وجوي على كوبا وذلك بعد أن نشر الاتحاد السوفيتي صواريخ نووية فيها وهو ما عرف بأزمة الصواريخ الكوبية.
1964 - الأديب الفرنسي جان بول سارتر يرفض استلام جائزة نوبل في الأدب.
1989 - النواب اللبنانيون يوقعون على اتفاق الطائف.
1990 -
اغتيال أمين عام حزب الوطنيين الأحرارداني شمعون وزوجته وطفليهما في منزلهم.
الجمعية الجغرافية الملكية البريطانية تكشف عن أن المنطقة المدمرة بيئيًا حول بحر آرال تمثل أسوء كارثة بيئية في العالم، إذ توقع العلماء أن البحر سيتلاشى في غضون 25 سنة.

2008 - سفير الكويت لدى العراق علي المؤمن يقدم أوراق اعتماده إلى الرئيس العراقي جلال طالباني ليكون أول سفير كويتي في العراق منذ غزو العراق للكويت في 2 أغسطس1990.
*مواليد*





1870 - إيفان بونين، كاتب روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1933.
1881 - كلنتون دافيسون، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1937.
1903 - جورج بيدل، عالم أمريكي في علم الأحياء حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1958.
1919 - دوريس ليسينغ، كاتبة بريطانية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 2007.
1938 - كرستوفر لويد، ممثل أمريكي.
1943 - كاترين دينيف، ممثلة فرنسية.
1952 - جيف غولدبلوم، ممثل أمريكي.
*وفيات*





741 - كارل مارتل، مؤسس الإمبراطورية الكارولنجية.
1383 - الملك فرناندو الأول، ملك البرتغال.
1906 - بول سيزان، رسام فرنسي.
1986 - ألبرت ناجيرابولت، عالم فيزيولوجياهنغاري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1937.
2007 - إيف كوري، كاتبة فرنسية.
2011 - الأمير سلطان بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، ولي العهد النائب الأول لرئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع والطيران والمفتش العام في المملكة العربية السعودية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي للتوعية من التأتأة.


----------



## tonyturboman (23 أكتوبر 2011)

23 اكتوبر​
1086 - المرابطون بقيادة يوسف بن تاشفين ينتصرون على مملكة قشتالة بقيادة الملك ألفونسو السادس في معركة الزلاقة.
1941 - رئيس الأركان السوفيتي جورج زيخوف يتولى قيادة عمليات الجيش الأحمر لوقف تقدم الألمان إلى روسيا وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1942 - اندلاع أولى مواجهات معركة العلمين بين القوات ألمانيةوالإيطالية بقيادة إرفين رومل وبين القوات البريطانية بقيادة برنارد مونتغمري وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1965 - عشرات الآلاف المجريين يتدفقون إلى الشوارع للمطالبة بوضع نهاية للحكم السوفيتي في بلادهم.
1982 - الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود يضع حجر الأساس لمجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف .
1983 - تفجير مقر القوات الفرنسية التابعة للقوات المتعددة الجنسيات جنوب لبنان وأدى ذلك إلى مقتل 56 شخص، وهجوم إنتحاري على ثكنات قوات مشاة البحرية الأمريكية في بيروت أسفر عن مقتل 231 أمريكيًا.
2001 - إغتيال القائد في كتائب عز الدين القسام أيمن حلاوة وذلك بسيارة مفخخة.
2005 - إعصار ويلما يضرب السواحل الغربية لولاية فلوريدا.
*مواليد*





1715 - الإمبراطور بيتر الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1905 - فليكس بلوخ، عالم فيزياءسويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1952.
1908 - إليا فرانك، عالم فيزياءروسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1958.
1938 - ياسين بقوش، ممثل سوري.
1940 - بيليه، لاعب كرة قدمبرازيلي.
1942 - مايكل كريتشتون، كاتب أمريكي.
1943 - صلاح السعدني، ممثل مصري.
1946 - تانسو تشيلر، رئيسة وزراء تركيا.
1961 - كمال أبو رية، ممثل مصري.
1963 - عبير عيسى، ممثلة أردنية.
1964 - روبرت تروهيو، عازف غيتار بايس أمريكي وعضو فرقة ميتاليكا.
1976 - ريم عبد العزيز، ممثلة سورية.

*وفيات*





1869 - إدوارد سميث ستانلي، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1944 - تشارلس غلوفر باركلا، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1917.
1986 - أدوارد دويزي، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1943.
2005 - ستيلا أوباسانجو، السيدة الأولى في نيجيريا.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي للروماتزم.
اليوم الوطني في المجر.


----------



## tonyturboman (25 أكتوبر 2011)

24 اكتوبر ​1648 - الدول الأوروبية تعترف باستقلال هولندا. 
1795 - اقتسام بولندا ما بين الإمبراطورية الروسية والنمسا وبروسيا. 
1917 - قيام ثورة أكتوبر في روسيا والتي أدت إلى إعتلاء البلاشفة سدة الحكم. 
1929 - انهيار مؤشر وول ستريت، واعتبر ذلك كأول خطوة للأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية في ثلاثينات القرن العشرين. 
1934 - مهاتما غاندي ينسحب من المؤتمر الوطني الهندي. 
1940 - زعيم الدولة الفرنسية المارشال فيليب بيتان يلتقي مع الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر. 
1945 - انضمام كل من مصروالمملكة العربية السعودية إلى الأمم المتحدة. 
1954 - إعلان حالة الطوارئ في باكستان. 
1956 - توقيع بروتوكول سيفرز بين إنجلتراوفرنساوإسرائيل والذي رسم دور كل دولة خلال العدوان الثلاثي. 
1964 - المملكة المتحدة تمنح الاستقلال لزامبيا. 
1970 - الكونغرس في تشيلي يختار سلفادور أليندي ذو الإتجاه ماركسي لرئاسة البلاد. 



1973 - نهاية حرب أكتوبر والعيد القومي لمحافظة السويس. 

1980 - رئيس إسرائيل إسحاق نافون يزور مصر عقب معاهدة السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية وزيارة الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات للقدس.
1987 - انفجار في مكاتب شركة طيران بان أمريكان في الكويت، ولم يؤدي الحادث إلى وجود خسائر بشرية.
2002 - ليبيا تقرر الخروج من جامعة الدول العربية.
2003 - آخر رحلة لطائرة كونكورد الطائرة الوحيدة فوق الصوتية من نيويورك نحو فرنسا.
*مواليد*





51 - الإمبراطور دوميتيان، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1632 - أنطوني فان ليفينهوك، باحث هولندي.
1804 - فلهيلم إدوارد فيبر، عالم فيزياءألماني.
1908 - محمد توفيق، ممثل مصري.
1924 - عبد المنعم إبراهيم، ممثل مصري.
1925 - بيريو، موسيقي إيطالي.
1932 -
بيير دي جين، عالم فيزياءفرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1991.
روبرت ماندل، اقتصادي كندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1999.

*وفيات*





996 - أوغو كابيه، ملك فرنسا.
1260 - سيف الدين قطز، سلطان مملوكي.
1537 - جين سيمور، زوجة هنري الثامن ملك إنجلترا.
1601 - تيخو براهي، عالم دنماركي في علم الفلك.
1725 - ألساندرو سكارلاتي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1898 - بيير سيسيل بوفيس دي شافان، رسام فرنسي.
1978 - نجيب سرور، شاعر مصري.
2007 - عزار حبيب، مغني لبناني.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





يوم الأمم المتحدة.
اليوم العالمي للمعلومات حول التنمية.
عيد الاستقلال في زامبيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (25 أكتوبر 2011)

25 اكتوبر​
1936 - الزعيمان الإيطالي بينيتو موسوليني والألماني أدولف هتلر ينشئان المحور الإيطالي / الألماني والذي إنضمت إليه اليابان لاحقًا.
1944 - اليابان تبدأ هجمات الكاميكاز، وهي هجمات إنتحارية بالطائرات على السفن الحربية الأمريكية.
1952 - لبنان يفوز بعضوية مجلس الأمن الدولي.
1958 - انسحاب القوة الأمريكية من لبنان بعد أن هدأ الوضع بنهاية ولاية الرئيس كميل شمعون وانتخاب قائد الجيش فؤاد شهاب رئيسًا.
1971 - الأمم المتحدة تضم الصين الشعبية لتصبح عضو دائم في مجلس الأمن الدولي وتطرد تايوان.
1973 - نيجيريا تقطع علاقتها الدبلوماسية مع إسرائيل لتصبح الدولة الأفريقية الثامنة عشر التي تقطع علاقاتها معها بعد حرب أكتوبر.
1976 - بداية أعمال القمة التاسعة لرؤساء الدول العربية بالقاهرة.
1991 - انسحاب آخر جندي صربي من سلوفينيا وإعلان استقلالها بعد حرب الأيام العشرة بين صربيا وسلوفينيا.
1998 - إطلاق مياه نهر النيل عبر ترعة السلام في إطار مشروع تنمية سيناء.
2001 - إطلاق وندوز إكس بي رسميًا.
2004 - الرئيس الكوبي فيدل كاسترو يعلن إنه سينهي أي تعامل بالدولار الأمريكي ابتداءً من 8 نوفمبر.
*مواليد*





1759 - وليام غرنفيل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1811 - إيفاريست جالوا، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1825 - يوهان شتراوس الابن، موسيقي نمساوي.
1838 - جورج بيزيه، موسيقي فرنسي.
1881 - بابلو بيكاسو، رسام تشكيلي إسباني.
1889 - مكرم عبيد، سياسي مصري.
1895 - ليفي أشكول، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.
1921 - الملك ميخائيل الأول، ملك رومانيا.
1926 - بو كاربيلان، كاتب وشاعر فنلندي.
1952 - سمير جعجع، سياسي لبناني.
1971 - ماجد المهندس، مغني عراقي / سعودي.

*وفيات*





304 - البابا مارسيلينوس، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1400 - جيفري تشوسر، شاعر إنجليزي.
1647 - إيفانجيلستا تورشيللي، عالم فيزياءإيطالي.
1760 - الملك جورج الثاني، ملك المملكة المتحدة.
1920 - الملك ألكسندر الأول، ملك اليونان.
1966 - محمد كمال المصري، ممثل مصري عرف باسم شرفنطح.
1983 - محمود دياب، كاتب مسرحي مصري.
2002 - ريتشارد هاريس، ممثل أيرلندي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد الجمهورية في كازاخستان.
عيد الشكر في الجزر العذراءوجرينادا.
عيد القوات المسلحة في رومانيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (28 أكتوبر 2011)

26 أكتوبر​
1905 - استقلال النرويج عن السويد.
1945 - ظهور منظمة الأمم المتحدة بعد تصديق دستورها من قبل الأعضاء الخامسة الدائمين في مجلس الأمن.
1967 - محمد رضا بهلوي يتوج نفسه إمبراطورًا على إيران.
1973 - زامبياوغامبيا يقطعان علاقاتهما الدبلوماسية مع إسرائيل.
1979 - رئيس المخابرات الكوري الجنوبي كيم شي كيو يطلق الرصاص على رئيس بارك شونج هي ويرديه قتيلًا.
1994 - توقيع معاهدة السلام الأردنية الإسرائيلية المعروفة باسم "اتفاقية وادي عربة".
1995 - اغتيال الدكتور فتحي الشقاقي في مالطة أثناء عودته من ليبيا.
2002 - انتهاء أزمة احتجاز 800 رهينة روسي داخل أحد مسارح موسكو من قبل المتمردين الشيشان وذلك بعد اقتحام القوات الخاصة الروسية للمسرح مستخدمة الغازات المخدرة مما أدى إلى مصرع 50 شيشاني و150 مدني.
2009 - الإعلان عن فوز الرئيس التونسي زين العابدين بن علي في الانتخابات الرئاسية لفترة رئاسية خامسة بعد حصوله على 89.62% من الأصوات.
*مواليد*






1685 - دومينيكو سكارلاتي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1916 - فرنسوا ميتيران، رئيس فرنسا.
1919 - محمد رضا بهلوي، شاه إيران.
1947 - هيلاري كلينتون، وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكيةوالسيدة الأولى السابقة في الولايات المتحدة وزوجة الرئيس الأمريكي الثاني والأربعون بيل كلينتون.
1964 - هاني رمزي، ممثل مصري.
*وفيات*






899 - ألفريد العظيم، ملك ويسكس.
1235 - الملك أندرو الثاني، ملك المجر.
1890 - كارلو كولودي، كاتب إيطالي.
1957 -
جرتي كوري، عالمة كيمياء حيويةأمريكية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1947.

1989 - تشارلز بيدرسن، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1987.
2007 - آرثر كورنبرغ، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1959.
*أعياد ومناسبات*






اليوم الوطني في النمسا.


----------



## tonyturboman (28 أكتوبر 2011)

27أكتوبر​
1913 – حاكم الكويت الشيخ مبارك الصباح يمنح بريطانيا امتياز استخراج البترول.
1951 - إلغاء اتفاقية الحكم الثنائي المصري / الإنجليزي للسودان.
1960 - نهاية أزمة الصواريخ الكوبية بعد أن اتفق الرئيسان جون كينيدي ونيكيتا خروتشوف على إزالة الصواريخ من كوبا شريطة عدم غزو الولايات المتحدة لها، والتخلص من الصواريخ البالستية الموجوده في تركيا.
1962 - لجنة الدستور في المجلس التأسيسي الكويتي تعقد آخر جلساتها برئاسة رئيس المجلس عبد اللطيف محمد الغانم وترفع مشروع الدستور إلى المجلس لمناقشته وإقراره.
1990 - العماد ميشال عون رئيس الحكومة العسكرية في لبنان وقائد القوات المتمردة يعلن استسلامه، وبذلك انتهت الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية بعد 15 سنة من اندلاعها.
1991 - تركمانستان تحصل على استقلالها عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1998 - انتخاب غيرهارد شرودر مستشارًا لألمانيا.
2005 - اندلاع أعمال شغب في باريس وذلك بعد موت اثنين من المسلمين الأفارقة.
2010 - الشيخ سعود بن صقر القاسمي يتولى حكم إمارة رأس الخيمة في الإمارات العربية المتحدة بعد وفاة الشيخ صقر بن محمد القاسمي، وولي عهد الإمارة السابق الشيخ خالد بن صقر القاسمي يعلن في رسالة فيديو عبر الإنترنت إنه هو حاكم الإمارة الجديد وذلك بصفته النجل الأكبر للحاكم السابق.
*مواليد*





1728 - جيمس كوك، بحار ومستكشف إنجليزي.
1842 - جيوفاني جوليتي، رئيس وزراء إيطاليا.
1844 - كلاس بونتس ارنولدسون، سياسي وصحفي سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1908.
1858 - ثيودور روزفلت، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السادس والعشرون، حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1906.
1920 - ك. ر. نارايانان، رئيس الهند.
1922 - كارلوس أندريس بيريز، رئيس فنزويلا.
1931 - نوال السعداوي، كاتبة مصرية.
1945 - لويس إيناسيو لولا دا سيلفا، رئيس البرازيل.
1972 - إليسا، مغنية لبنانية.
*وفيات*





939 - الملك أثيلستان، ملك إنجلترا.
1331 - أبو الفداء، ملك حماة.
1505 - القيصر إيفان الثالث، قيصر روسيا القيصرية.
1968 - ليز مايتنر، عالمة فيزياءسويدية.
1980 - جون فان فليك، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1977.
1992 - ديفيد بوم، عالم فيزياءأمريكي.
2010 - نيستور كيرشنير، رئيس الأرجنتين.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد الاستقلال في تركمانستان.
عيد العلم في اليونان.


----------



## tonyturboman (28 أكتوبر 2011)

28 أكتوبر​
1886 - تدشين تمثال الحرية بالولايات المتحدة.
1924 - سعد زغلول يشكل أول وزارة شعبية في مصر بعد انتخابات فاز فيها مناصروه بمعظم مقاعد البرلمان.
1962 -
الاتحاد السوفيتي يعلن من خلال إذاعة موسكو إن حكومته قررت فك الصواريخ النووية المنصوبة في كوبا وإعادتها إلى الأراضي السوفيتية.
الجزائر تسترجع سيادتها على التلفزيون الوطني.

1973 - بدأ سريان وقف إطلاق النار في فيتنام اعتبارًا من الساعة الثامنة صباحًا بتوقيت سايغون منهيًا الحرب الطويلة فيها.
1974 - مؤتمر القمة العربي الثامن المنعقد في الرباط يقرر اعتبار منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية الممثل الشرعي والوحيد للشعب العربي الفلسطيني.
1985 - ميخائيل غورباتشوف يتولى منصب السكرتير العام للحزب الشيوعي السوفيتي.
2006 - العثور على مقبرة جماعية قرب كييف تضم آلاف الجثث لضحايا مجازر إرتكبها البلاشفة عام 1930.
2007 - انتخاب كرستينا فيرنانديز رئيسة للأرجنتين خلفًا لزوجها نيستور كيرشنير، وهي بذلك أول امرأه تنتخب لمنصب الرئاسة في الأرجنتين.
*مواليد*






1466 - دسيدريوس إراسموس، فيلسوف هولندي.
1697 - جوفاني أنطونيو كانال، رسام إيطالي.
1898 - محمد عبد الخالق حسونة، أمين عام جامعة الدول العربية.
1909 - عز الدين ذو الفقار، مخرج مصري.
1914 -
مأمون الشناوي، شاعر غنائي مصري.
يوناس سولك، طبيب أمريكي، ومكتشف لقاح شلل الأطفال.
ريتشارد سينج، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1952.

1955 - بيل غيتس، مؤسس شركة مايكروسوفت.
1956 - محمود أحمدي نجاد، رئيس الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية.
1967 - جوليا روبرتس، ممثلة أمريكية
*وفيات*






1703 - جون واليس، عالم رياضيات إنجليزي.
1704 - جون لوك، فيلسوف إنجليزي.
1740 - الإمبراطورة آنا إيفانوفنا، إمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1929 - برنارت فون بولوف، مستشار ألمانيا.
1973 - طه حسين، أديب وناقد ووزير مصري وملقب بعميد الأدب العربي.
2005 - ريتشارد سمولي، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1996.
*أعياد ومناسبات*






عيد الاستقلال في التشيك.
ذكرى تأسيس تشيكوسلوفاكيا في سلوفاكيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (29 أكتوبر 2011)

29 اكتوبر​
1888 - توقيع اتفاقية القسطنطينية الخاصة بحرية الملاحة في قناة السويس.
1923 - إعلان قيام الجمهورية التركية على أنقاض الدولة العثمانية المنهارة، وكان أول رئيس لها مصطفى كمال أتاتورك.
1954 - الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر يحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمون إثر محاولة اغتيال فاشلة استهدفته.
1956 - القوات البريطانية والإسرائيلية تجتاح سيناء بغية احتلال قناة السويس بعد تأميمها من قبل الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر، وهو ما عرف باسم العدوان الثلاثي.
1962 - أمير الكويت الشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح يصدر أمر أميري بتعيين الشيخ صباح السالم الصباح وليًا للعهد.
1965 - اختفاء المعارض المغربي المهدي بن بركة في باريس.
1985 - الجنرال صمويل دو يفوز برئاسة ليبيريا في أول انتخابات تعددية.
1998 - تقرير المصالحة في جنوب أفريقيا يعفي الزعماء البارزين من مسئوليتهم عن انتهاك حقوق الإنسان.
2005 - تفجير إرهابي في وسط العاصمة الهندية نيودلهي يوقع ستين قتيل ومئات الجرحى.
*مواليد*






1879 - فرانز فون بابن، مستشار ألمانيا.
1897 - جوزيف غوبلز، وزير الدعاية السياسية في ألمانيا النازية.
1901 - إنريكو فيرمي، عالم فيزياءإيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1938.
1920 - باروج بيناسيراف، عالم أمريكي في علم المناعة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1980.
1938 - إلين جونسون سيرليف، رئيسة ليبيريا حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2011.
1950 - عبد الله غل، رئيس تركيا..
1971 - وينونا رايدر، ممثلة أمريكية.
1980 - بن فوستر، ممثل أمريكي.
*وفيات*






1783 - لورن دالمبير، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1933 - بول باينلوف، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1971 - أرني تيسيليوس، عالم كيمياء حيوية سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1948.
1994 - شلومو غورين، الحاخام العسكري الأول في الجيش الإسرائيلي
*أعياد ومناسبات*






عيد الجمهورية في تركيا.(للمزيد اضغط هنا)


----------



## tonyturboman (30 أكتوبر 2011)

30 اكتوبر​
1928 – بدأ أول بث تلفزيوني في المملكة المتحدة.
1953 - الرئيس الأمريكي دوايت أيزنهاور يوافق رسميًا على الوثيقة الخاصة بمجلس الأمن القومي التي تنص على أن ترسانه الولايات المتحدة النووية يجب الحفاظ عليها والتوسع فيها من أجل مواجهة التهديد الشيوعي.
1980 - تسريح الرئيس الجزائري السابق أحمد بن بلة من الإقامة الجبرية التي فرضت عليه منذ الانقلاب العسكري الذي قام به هواري بومدين.
1991 - انعقاد مؤتمر مدريد للسلام في الشرق الأوسط بحضور وفود من سوريا ولبنان وفلسطين والأردن وإسرائيل وبإشراف كل من الاتحاد السوفيتي والولايات المتحدة.
1994 - انعقاد المؤتمر الاقتصادي الأول لدول الشرق الأوسط في الدار البيضاء بمشاركة 60 دولة.
1995 - اجراء استفتاء في مقاطعة كيبك الكندية وذلك للاستفتاء على استقلال المقاطعة عن كندا، وأسفرت النتيجة عن تصويت 50.6% للبقاء ضمن الإتحاد الكندي و49.4% للاستقلال.
2004 - زعيم تنظيم القاعدة أسامة بن لادن يظهر في شريط فيديو برر فيه هجمات 11 سبتمبر.
2005 - تشكل إعصار بيتا فوق البحر الكاريبي بعد تحوله من عاصفة إستوائية.
*مواليد*






1735 - جون آدامز، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثاني.
1885 - عزرا باوند، شاعر وأديب أمريكي.
1895 -
غرهارت دوماك، طبيب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1939.
ديكنسون ريتشاردس، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1956.

1900 - رانيار غرانيت، عالم فنلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1967.
1928 ـ دانيال ناتان، عالم أحياء دقيقةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1978.
1939 - ليلاند هارتوال، عالم أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2001.
1941 - تيودور هانش، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2005.
1960 - دييغو مارادونا، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم أرجنتيني.
1983 - ديانا كرزون، مغنية أردنية.

*وفيات*






1459 - بوجيو براشيوليني، كاتب إيطالي.
1611 - الملك كارل التاسع، ملك السويد.
1626 - ويلبرورد سنيليوس، عالم رياضيات هولندي.
1910 - جان هنري دونانت، ناشط اجتماعي ورجل أعمال سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1901.
1940 - المطران غريغوريوس حجار، مطران كنيسة الروم الملكيين الكاثوليك.
1975 - غوستاف هرتس، عالم فيزياء تجريبيةألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1925.
2009 - كلود ليفي ستروس، عالم فرنسي في علم الاجتماع
*أعياد ومناسبات*






يوم تذكر ضحايا القمع السياسي في دول الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق.


----------



## tonyturboman (31 أكتوبر 2011)

31 اكتوبر​
1864 - نيفادا تصبح الولاية السادسة والثلاثون في الولايات المتحدة.
1917 – وقوع مدينة بئر السبع في فلسطين بيد قوات الحلفاء خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1940 – الألمان يعلنون انتصارهم على المملكة المتحدة خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1956 - فرنساوالمملكة المتحدة تبدأن حملة قصف على مصر لإرغامها على فتح قناة السويس، ومصر تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع إنجلتراوفرنسا إثر العدوان الثلاثي، كما أعلنت إلغاء اتفاقية الجلاء الموقعة عام 1954.
1961 - نقل جثمان جوزيف ستالين المعروض أمام الجمهور من مقبرة لينين في الميدان الأحمر بموسكو إلى مقبرة قريبة وذلك بعد إدانته بإرتكاب جرائم وحشية.
1962 - صدور أول دستور في الجمهورية العربية اليمنية، وانتخاب عبد الله السلال رئيسًا للجمهورية.
1984 - اغتيال رئيسة وزراء الهند أنديرا غاندي.
1992 - رفيق الحريري يتولى رئاسة وزراء لبنان لأول مرة.
1999 - طائرة مصرية مسافرة من الولايات المتحدة إلى القاهرة تسقط قبالة شاطئ ولاية كونيتيكت.
2003 - رئيس وزراء ماليزيا مهاتير محمد يتخلى عن منصبة بعد 22 عامًا في الحكم.
2010 - مسلحون تابعون لتنظيم القاعدة في بلاد الرافدين يقتحمون كنيسة في بغداد ويقتلون 58 شخصًا في الحادثة المعروفة بمجزرة سيدة النجاة.
*مواليد*





1345 - الملك فرناندو الأول، ملك البرتغال.
1632 - يوهانس فيرمير، رسام هولندي.
1795 - جون كيتس، شاعر إنجليزي.
1815 - كارل ويرستراس، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1825 - شارل مارسيال لافيجري، كاردينال فرنسي.
1835 - أدولف فون باير، عالم كيمياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1905.
1925 - جون بوبل، عالم كيمياءإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1998.
1926 - عميروش آيت حمودة، من زعماء ثورة التحرير الجزائرية.
1951 - زها حديد، معمارية بريطانية من أصل عراقي.
1959 - أحمد السيد النجار، اقتصادي مصر.
1982 -ميس حمدان، ممثلة ومغنية ومذيعة أردنية

*وفيات*





1448 - الإمبراطور يوحنا الثامن باليولوج، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1723 - كوزيمو الثالث، غراندوق توسكانا.
1732 - فيتوريو أميديو الثاني، ملك مملكة صقلية.
1984 - أنديرا غاندي، رئيسة وزراء الهند.
1986 - روبرت موليكن، عالم فيزياءوكيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1966.
1993 - فيديريكو فليني، مخرج سينمائي إيطالي.
2009 - مصطفى محمود، مفكر وطبيب وكاتب وأديب مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





يوم الهالووين.


----------



## tonyturboman (2 نوفمبر 2011)

1 نوفمبر​
1869 - افتتاح دار الأوبرا الخديوية في مصر.
1908 - السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني* ‬يعين الشريف حسين أميرًا على مكة.‬
1911 - إلقاء أول قنبلة من طائرة حربية إيطالية وذلك خلال الحرب العثمانية الإيطالية.
1914 - قيام الحرب بين الدولة العثمانية والإمبراطورية الروسية خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1922 - مصطفى كمال أتاتورك يعلن قيام الجمهورية التركية وإلغاء النظام السلطاني بصفة رسمية.
1927 - مجلس النقد الفلسطيني* ‬يصدر الجنيه الفلسطيني* ‬والذي* ‬بقي* ‬متداولًا في* ‬فلسطين والأردن حتى عام 1950.‬
1945 - تأسيس منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة - يونسكو.
1950 -
ظهور أولى طائرات ميغ 15 ‬في* ‬هجوم على القوات الأمريكية في* ‬يالو‬ وذلك أثناء الحرب الكورية.
الرئيس الأمريكي* هاري ترومان يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال قام بتنفيذها شخصان من ‬بورتوريكو.

1952 - الولايات المتحدة تفجر أول قنبلة هيدروجينية في التاريخ بجزيرة أنيتوك، ووصف تفجيرها بأنه أقوى من وهج ألف شمس وبلغ اللهب ميلين عرضًا وألف قدم ارتفاعًا وأحرق أرض الجزيرة تمامًا.
1954 - اندلاع الثورة الجزائرية والتي أدت لاستقلال الجزائر.
1956 - ‬مصر تصادر ممتلكات الفرنسيين والبريطانيين،* ‬وسورياوالأردن* ‬يقطعان العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع فرنسا* وذلك أثناء حرب السويس.
1962 - الاتحاد السوفيتي* ‬يطلق أول مركبة فضائية إلى المريخ.‬
1964 - ‬فتح جدار برلين مؤقتًا وذلك للسماح بمرور الذين تجازوا سن الخامسة والستين*.‬
1968 - ‬اضراب عام في* القدس إحتجاجًا على الإدارة العسكرية الإسرائيلية للمدينة*.‬
1969 - ‬توقيع اتفاق لوقف إطلاق النار بين الحكومة اللبنانية ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية*.‬
1973 - شركات الطيران الأمريكية تلغي 160 رحلة يومية لمواجهة أزمة الوقود بسبب منع الدول العربية تصدير البترول لها نتيجة حرب أكتوبر.
1977 - الولايات المتحدة تنسحب من منظمة العمل الدولية*.‬
1977 - اكتشاف أكبر حقل لليورانيوم في البحر الأسود.
1980 - المركبة الأمريكية فوياجر 1 تبث صورًا من زحل.
1982 - مصر تفوز بعضوية مجلس الأمن للمرة الرابعة في تاريخها.
1990 - جامعة الدول العربية تبدأ العمل رسميًا من القاهرة بعد عودتها إليها من مقرها المؤقت في تونس.
1993 - بدأ تطبيق معاهدة ماستريخت بين عدد من دول أوروبا والتي كانت النواه التأسيسية للاتحاد الأوروبي.
2009 - المرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة الأفغانية عبد الله عبد الله يقرر عدم المشاركة في الجولة النهائية منها وذلك على خلفية عدم تحقيق مطالبه بضمان انتخابات عادلة.
2010 - الإعلان عن فوز مرشحة حزب العمال البرازيلي الحاكم ديلما روسيف بمنصب الرئيس في جولة الإعادة من الانتخابات لتخلف الرئيس المنتهية ولايته لويس إيناسيو لولا دا سيلفا، وتكون بذلك أول امرأة تتولى الرئاسة في البرازيل.
*مواليد*





1757 - أنطونيو كانوفا، رسام إيطالي.
1762 - سبنسر برسيفال، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1778 - الملك غوستاف الرابع أدولف، ملك السويد.
1782 - فريديريك روبنسون، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1838 - خيندروب غياتسو، الدالاي لاما الحادي عشر.
1878 - كارلوس سافيدرا لاماس، سياسي وأكاديمي أرجنتيني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1936.
1889 - فيليب نويل بيكر، سياسي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1959.
1935 - إدوارد سعيد، مفكر أمريكي من أصل فلسطيني.
1939 - برنار كوشنار، طبيب فرنسي أسس منظمة أطباء بلا حدود ووزير خارجية فرنسا.
1944 - رفيق الحريري، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
1950 - روبرت لافلين، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1998.
1959 - محسن محي الدين، ممثل مصري.
وفاء موصللي، ممثلة سورية.
1971 - أمية ملص، ممثلة سورية.

1973 - أيشواريا راي، ممثلة هندية وملكة جمال العالم لعام 1994.
*وفيات*





1642 - جان نيكوليه، مستكشف فرنسي.
1894 - الإمبراطور ألكسندر الثالث، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1903 - تيودور مومسن، كاتب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1902.
1955 - ديل كارنيجي، كاتب أمريكي.
1970 - عزرا باوند، شاعر أمريكي.
1993 - سيفيرو أوتشوا، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1959.
2007 - أحمد شفيق، طبيب وجراح مصري.
2011 - أحمد الهوان، عميل مصري لجهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم الوطني في الجزائر.
عيد الاستقلال في أنتيغوا وبربودا


----------



## tonyturboman (4 نوفمبر 2011)

2 نوفمبر​
1917 - وزير الخارجية البريطاني آرثر جيمس بلفور  يرسل رسالة إلى اللورد ليونيل وولتر دي روتشيلد يشير فيها إلى تأييد الحكومة البريطانية لإنشاء وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين، وهي الرسالة التي عرفت باسم وعد بلفور.
1930 - تتويج هيلا سيلاسي إمبراطورًا على إثيوبيا.
1937 - الزعيم الإيطالي بينيتو موسوليني يعلن إنشاء محور برلين / روما والذي يعرف باسم دول المحور، وهو يضم الدول التي واجهت الحلفاء أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1947 - نشوب الحرب بين الهند وباكستان بسبب النزاع على إقليم كشمير.
1961 - الشيخ عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة يتولى حكم البحرين خلفًا لوالده الشيخ سلمان بن حمد آل خليفة.
1964 - عزل ملك المملكة العربية السعودية سعود بن عبد العزيز آل سعود وتنصيب الأمير فيصل بن عبد العزيز آل سعود ملكًا.
1976 - جيمي كارتر يفوز على جيرالد فورد في انتخابات الرئاسة الأمريكية.
1978 - عقد قمة الجامعة العربية في بغداد وصدور قرار بتعليق عضوية مصر ونقل مقر الجامعة العربية من القاهرة إلى تونس وذلك عقب توقيع مصراتفاقية كامب ديفيد للسلام مع إسرائيل.
1983 - الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان يوقع قرارًا يعتبر فيه عيد ميلاد مارتن لوثر كنج عيدًا وطنيًا سنويًا في الولايات المتحدة تحت اسم يوم مارتن لوثر كنج.
1988 - دودة موريس ، من معهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا وهي أول دودة كمبيوتر انتشرت على الإنترنت حازت على اهتمام كبير من وسائل الاعلام الرئيسية . .
2004 - الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان يتولى حكم إمارة أبوظبي بعد وفاة والده الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان.
2008 - الرئيسان الأرمني سيرج سركيسيان والأذري إلهام علييف يوقعان في موسكو اتفاقًا للتوصل إلى حل سلمي لأزمة إقليم ناجورنو كاراباخ.
2009 - لجنة الانتخابات المستقلة في أفغانستان تعلن فوز الرئيس المنتهية ولايته حامد قرضاي بفترة رئاسية ثانية وذلك بعد إلغاء جولة الإعادة في الانتخابات الرئاسية بسبب انسحاب منافسه الوحيد عبد الله عبد الله.
*مواليد*



1755 - الملكة ماري أنطوانيت، زوجة لويس السادس عشر ملك فرنسا.
1795 - جيمس بولك، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الحادي عشر.
1815 - جورج بول، عالم رياضيات وفيلسوف إنجليزي.
1844 - محمد الخامس، سلطان عثماني.
1865 - وارن هاردنج، رئيس الولايات المتحدة التاسع والعشرون.
1877 - آغا خان الثالث، زعيم الطائفة الإسماعيلية.
1885 - هارلو شابلي، عالم أمريكي في علم الفلك.
1911 - أوديسو إليتيس، شاعر يوناني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1979.
1923 - صلاح سرحان، ممثل مصري.
1936 - حسن كامي، مغني أوبرا وممثل مصري.
1938 - الملكة صوفيا، ملكة إسبانيا.
1966 - خالد أبو النجا، ممثل ومقدم برامج مصري..
*وفيات*



1285 - الملك بيتر الثالث، ملك مملكة أراجون.
1950 - جورج برنارد شو، أديب وروائي أيرلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1925.
1961 - سلمان بن حمد آل خليفة، حاكم البحرين.
1966 - بيتر ديباي، عالم فيزياءوكيمياء فيزيائيةهولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1936.
1975 - حسن علاء الدين، ممثل لبناني اشتهر باسم شوشو.
2004 - الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان، رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة.
2008 - أحمد الميرغني، رئيس السودان.

*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم الأموات في الإكوادور والمكسيك.
يوم جميع الأرواح في الكاثوليكية.


----------



## tonyturboman (4 نوفمبر 2011)

3 نوفمبر​
1394 - الملك شارل السادس ينفي اليهود من فرنسا.
1839 - بدء حرب الأفيون التي أعلنتها المملكة المتحدة على الصين.
1903 - استقلال بنما.
1911 - شيفروليه يدخل رسميا في سوق السيارات في منافسة مع طراز تي فورد .
1913 – الولايات المتحدة تسن قانون ضريبة الدخل .
1916 - معاهدة تاسيس إمارة قطر.
1918 - بولندا تعلن استقلالها عن روسيا بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1928 - تركيا تبدأ باستخدام الحروف الإنجليزية بدلًا من العربية في كتابة اللغة التركية.
1935 - الملك جورج الثاني يعود إلى اليونان ويستعيد ملكة بعد إعادة النظام الملكي.
1942 - إطلاق أول صاروخ ألماني من طراز "إف - 2".
1956 - العمال العرب ينسفون أنابيب البترول في كل من سوريا وليبيا والبحرين والسعودية لمنع البترول عن المعتدين أثناء العدوان الثلاثي على مصر.
1957 - إطلاق الكلبةلايكا إلى الفضاء بواسطة السفينة سبوتنك-2السوفيتية لتكون أول كائن حي يطلق برحله إلى الفضاء.
1961 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة توافق بالإجماع على تعيين الدبلوماسي البورمي يو ثانت خلفًا للأمين العام الراحل السويديداغ همرشولد الذي مات في حادث تحطم طائرة.
1962 - المجلس التأسيسي الكويتي ينجز مشروع الدستور ويرفعه للأمير.
1992 - انتخاب بيل كلينتون رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة بعد تغلبه على الرئيس جورج بوش.
2004 -
الرئيس الأمريكي جورج دبليو بوش يحظى بفترة رئاسية ثانية بعد تغلبه على منافسة الديمقراطي جون كيري.
المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد ينتخب الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان حاكم إمارة أبوظبي رئيسًا للإمارات العربية المتحدة خلفًا لوالده الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان.

*مواليد*





1558 - توماس كيد، كاتب مسرحي إنجليزي.
1604 - السلطان عثمان الثاني، سلطان عثماني.
1794 - ويليام كولين برايانت، شاعر أمريكي.
1801 - فينشينسو بيليني، موسيقي إيطالي.
1863 - ألفرد بيرو، عالم فيزياءفرنسي.
1893 - أدوارد دويزي، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1943.
1901 - الملك ليوبولد الثالث، ملك بلجيكا.
1913 - ألبير قصيري، كاتب مصري يكتب بالفرنسية.
1933 - أمارتيا سن، اقتصادي هندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1998.
1972 - علا غانم، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*





361 - قنسطانطيوس الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1954 - هنري ماتيس، رسام فرنسي.
1996 - جان بيدل بوكاسا، إمبراطور إمبراطورية أفريقيا الوسطى
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد الاستقلال في بنما.
عيد الاستقلال في دومينيكا.
عيد الاستقلال في ولايات ميكرونيسيا المتحدة.
يوم الثقافة في اليابان.


----------



## tonyturboman (4 نوفمبر 2011)

4 نوفمبر​
1875 - اصطدام الباخريتين باسفسك وأرفيوس، ومقتل 236 راكب.
1890 - بريطانيا العظمى تعلن زنجبار محمية بريطانية.
1911 - فرنسا وألمانيا توقعان معاهدة لتسوية خلافاتهما بشأن المصالح الاستعمارية في كل من المغرب والكونغو، بحيث تعترف فرنسا بمصالح ألمانيا في الكونغو وتعترف ألمانيا بمصالح فرنسا في المغرب.
1922 - الباحث الإنجليزي في علم المصريات هوارد كارتر يكتشف قبر توت عنخ أمون.
1931 - القوات البريطانية تقمع بعنف تمرد للمسلمين في كشمير.
1939 - عرض أول سيارة مكيفة في شيكاغو.
1952 - فوز دوايت أيزنهاور في انتخابات الرئاسة الأمريكية.
1956 -
القوات الإسرائيلية تصل إلى قناة السويس وذلك أثناء العدوان الثلاثي على مصر.
ربع مليون جندي وألف دبابة سوفييتية تجتاح المجر لسحق ثورة بقيادة إيمري ناج الذي أعلن حياد البلاد وإنسحابها من حلف وارسو.

1974 - انقلاب يطيح بالنظام العسكري في اليونان.
1978 - الدبابات تفتح النار على الطلاب المتظاهرين ضد الشاه محمد رضا بهلوي.
1979 - بداية أزمة الرهائن الأمريكان، حيث احتجز 500 طالب إيراني 66 من طاقم سفارة الأميركية في طهران، وقد استمرت فترة الإحتجاز 444 يومًا وكانت مطالبهم استرداد الشاه محمد رضا بهلوي الذي يعالج في مستشفى في نيويورك.
1986 - بدء قضية إيران / كونترا بنبأ نشرته صحيفة الشراع اللبنانية حول تسليم الولايات المتحدة شحنة من الأسلحة إلى إيران للتوصل للافراج عن الرهائن الأمريكيين المحتجزين في لبنان.
1995 - اغتيال رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي إسحاق رابين على يد اليهودي المتطرف إيجال عامير.
1997 - الموسيقار ياني يصدر ألبومه الثاني عشر بعنوان "Tribute" والذي يحتوي على 11 مقطوعة.
2008 - الناخبون الأمريكيون يتوجهون إلى صناديق الإقتراع لاختيار الرئيس الرابع والأربعون للولايات المتحدة من بين مرشح الحزب الديمقراطي باراك أوباما ومرشح الحزب الجمهوري جون ماكين.
*مواليد*





1470 - الملك إدوارد الخامس، ملك إنجلترا.
1908 - جوزيف روتبلت، عالم فيزياءبريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1995.
1926 - محمد الطوخي، ممثل مصري.
1946 - لورا بوش، زوجة الرئيس الأمريكي جورج دبليو بوش والسيدة الأمريكية الأولى.
1977 - جواهر، ممثلة كويتية.
*وفيات*





1847 - فيلكس مندلسون، موسيقي ألماني.
1918 - ويلفريد أوين، شاعر إنجليزي.
1924 - غابرييل فوري، موسيقي فرنسي.
1995 -
إسحاق رابين، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1994.
جيل دولوز، فيلسوف فرنسي

*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد العلم في بنما.
عيد النصر في إيطاليا.
عيد الحب في مصر.


----------



## MAJI (4 نوفمبر 2011)

كانت احداث هذا اليوم مثيرة ومميزة
شكرا على تعب محبتك
الرب يبارك جهودك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*مجهود رااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يباركك​​*


----------



## tonyturboman (5 نوفمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> كانت احداث هذا اليوم مثيرة ومميزة
> شكرا على تعب محبتك
> الرب يبارك جهودك


 متابعتك دائما تسعدنى
شكرا للمرور


----------



## tonyturboman (5 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>
> مجهود رااااااااااااااااائع​​</B>
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​​


 شكرا لك


----------



## tonyturboman (6 نوفمبر 2011)

5 نوفمبر​
1604 - اعتقال جاي فوكس في إنجلتراوإعدامه، وهي الذكرى المحتفل بها سنويًا باسم ليلة البون فاير.
1630 - انتهاء الحرب بين إنجلتراوإسبانيا بتوقيع "اتفاقية مدريد".
1757 - جيوش بروسيا بقيادة الإمبراطور فريدريك الكبير تهزم جيوش فرنسا الأكثر عددًا وعده في "معركة روسباش" خلال حرب الأعوام السبعة بينهما.
1789 - الجمعية الوطنية الفرنسية توافق على قانون المساواة بين المواطنين.
1914 - المملكة المتحدة تحتل قبرص بالتعاون مع فرنسا وتعلنان الحرب على الدولة العثمانية.
1937 - أدولف هتلر يعقد اجتماع سري يفصح فيه عن نيته تكوين متنفس على بقعة من الأرض لألمانيا مما قاد إلى اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1944 - منظمة شتيرن تغتال الوزير البريطاني المقيم في فلسطين "اللورد موين".
1956 -
القوات الفرنسية والبريطانية تحتل مدينتي بورسعيد وبور فؤاد وذلك أثناء العدوان الثلاثي على مصر.
وزير الدفاع السوفيتي المارشال بولغانين ينذر في رسائل وجهها إلى رئيس وزراء فرنسا غي مولييه ورئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة أنطوني إيدن ورئيس وزراء إسرائيل دافيد بن غوريون بوقف العمليات العسكرية ضد مصر.

1967 - انقلاب في الجمهورية العربية اليمنية يطيح بالمشير عبد الله السلال أثناء زيارته لبغداد، وتشكيل مجلس رئاسي من ثلاثة أمناء هم عبد الرحمن الأرياني ومحمد علي عثمان وأحمد محمد نعمان وتشكيل حكومة برئاسة محسن العيني.
1968 - انتخاب ريتشارد نيكسون رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة.
1974 - خطاب لملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال يعلن فيه أردنة المملكة، ويؤكد أن تعديلات ستدخل على الدستور والمؤسسات، وإن الضفة الغربية لم تعد ضمن السيادة الأردنية.
1979 - الخميني يعلن أن الولايات المتحدة هي الشيطان الأكبر.
1980 - انتخاب رونالد ريغان رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة.
1989 - مجلس النواب اللبناني يصدق على اتفاق الطائف والذي وقعه الأطراف اللبنانية لإنهاء الحرب الأهلية، وفي نفس الجلسه انتخب النائب رينيه معوض رئيسًا للجمهورية بعد شغور منصب الرئيس منذ نهايه ولاية الرئيس أمين الجميّل قبل سنه وشهرين تقريبًا.
1990 - اغتيال مائير كاهانا مؤسس حركة كاخ اليمينية المتطرفة على يد السيد نصير.
2006 - المحكمة الجنائية العليا في العراق تحكم بإعدام الرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين وعواد البندر وبرزان التكريتي شنقًا حتى الموت.
2008 - الإعلان عن فوز مرشح الحزب الديمقراطي باراك أوباما بنسبة كبيرة على منافسه الجمهوري جون ماكين، ليصبح أوباما الرئيس الرابع والأربعون للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأول رئيس لها من أصول أفريقية
*مواليد*





1271 - محمود غازان سلطان إلخاني.
1615 - السلطان إبراهيم الأول، سلطان عثماني.
1854 - بول ساباتييه، عالم كيمياءفرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1912.
1885 - ويل ديورانت، مفكر ومؤرخ أمريكي.
1888 - أبو اليقظان، صحفي جزائري ومن رواد الحركة الإصلاحية وأعلام الإباضية بالجزائر.
1909 - عماد حمدي، ممثل مصري.
1913 - فيفيان لي، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1920 - دوغلاس نورث، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1993.
1921 - الأميرة فوزية، إبنه الملك فؤاد الأول وزوجة شاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي السابقة وشقيقة الملك فاروق الأول.
*وفيات*





1879 - جيمس كليرك ماكسويل، عالم فيزياء إسكتلندي.
1930 - كريستيان أيكمان، عالم فيزياء وفيزيولوجيا هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1929.
1944 - ألكسي كاريل، طبيب جراح فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1912.
1975 - إدوارد تاتوم، عالم أحياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1958.
1989 - حسن عابدين، ممثل مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





ليلة البون فاير في المملكة المتحدة ونيوزيلندا.


----------



## tonyturboman (6 نوفمبر 2011)

6 نوفمبر​
1860 - انتخاب أبراهام لينكون رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة.
1922 - ملك المملكة المتحدة جورج الخامس يعلن أيرلندا دولة حرة في إطار الكومنولث البريطاني وليست جمهورية مستقلة وبدون شطرها شمالي.
1956 - فرنساوالمملكة المتحدةوإسرائيل يوافقون على وقف عملياتهم العسكرية على مصر والتي عرفت باسم العدوان الثلاثي.
1957 - تأسيس جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض.
1975 - انطلاق المسيرة الخضراء في المغرب إلى الصحراء الغربية.
1978 - شاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي يعلن فرض الأحكام العرفية في البلاد من أجل التصدي للاضطرابات الشعبية التي انتشرت في كل أنحاء إيران احتجاجًا على فساد الحكم واستجابه لدعوة الخميني إلى الثورة على الحكم.
1983 - حزب الوطن الأم التركي بزعامه تورغوت أوزال يفوز بالانتخابات ويتمكن من تشكيل الحكومة التركية.
1986 - انتخاب حيدر أبوبكر العطاس رئيسًا لوزراء جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية.
1988 - استفتاء حول كاليدونيا الجديدة وتبني قانون حول الوضع الجديد لهذه المنطقة.
1991 - إطفاء آخر بئر نفط محترق في الكويت من جراء الغزو العراقي عليها في 2 أغسطس1990.
2005 - إعصار إيفان يضرب ولايتي كنتاكي وإنديانا ويخلف ثلاثين قتيلًا وآلاف المنازل المدمرة.
*مواليد*





1479 - الملكة خوانا الأولى، ملكة مملكة قشتالة.
1494 - السلطان سليمان القانوني، سلطان عثماني.
1550 - الملكة كارين مونستودر، زوجة إريك الرابع عشر ملك السويد.
1835 - تشيزري لومبروزو، عالم إيطالي في علم الجريمة.
1946 - سالي فيلد، ممثلة أمريكية.
1955 - ماريا شريفير، صحافية ومؤلفة أمريكية.
1962 - جالا فهمي، ممثلة مصرية.
1975 - خالد سليم، مغني وممثل مصري.
*وفيات*





1632 - الملك غوستاف الثاني أدولف، ملك السويد.
1656 - الملك جون الرابع، ملك البرتغال.
1771 - جون بفيس، عالم إنجليزي في علم الفلك.
1796 - الإمبراطورة كاترين الثانية، إمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1836 - الملك شارل العاشر، ملك فرنسا.
1893 - بيتر إليتش تشايكوفسكي، مؤلف موسيقي روسي.
1916 - السلطان علي دينار، حاكم دارفور.
1929 - الأمير ماكس من بادن، أمير ألماني ومستشار ألمانيا.
1941 - موريس لوبلان، أديب فرنسي.
1964 - هانس فون أويلر شلبين، عالم كيمياء حيويةسويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1929.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي لمنع استخدام البيئة في الحروب والصراعات المسلحة.
يوم الدستور في جمهورية الدومنيكان.
يوم الدستور في طاجيكستان.
عيد العلم في السويد وفنلندا.
المسيرة الخضراء في المغرب.


----------



## tonyturboman (7 نوفمبر 2011)

7 نوفمبر​
1875 - القوات الإثيوبية بقيادة البريطاني "كيركهام" تحاصر في وادي ثم تبيد فرقة مصرية قوامها 2000 جندي يقودهم السويسري منزينجر باشا في معركة جوندت وذلك ضمن حملة الحبشة.
1917 -
البلاشفة يتسلمون السلطة في روسيا.
القوات البريطانية بقيادة الجنرال إدموند ألنبي تتمكن من الاستيلاء على قطاع غزة بفلسطين من القوات العثمانية.

1921 - بينيتو موسوليني يعلن نفسه "دوتشي" الحزب الفاشي.
1949 - ملك مصرفاروق الأول يصدر قرار يحل به البرلمان وإجراء انتخابات جديدة.
1951 - صدور دستور المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
1956 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة توافق على قرار يطلب من المملكة المتحدةوفرنساوإسرائيل الإنسحاب الفوري من مصر بعد اجتياحهم للسويس.
1962 - اتفاق بين الولايات المتحدةوالاتحاد السوفيتي تقوم بموجبه سفن أميركية بالتحقق من البحر من الصواريخ السوفيتية التي يتم سحبها من كوبا.
1972 - إعادة انتخاب ريتشارد نيكسون رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة لفترة رئاسية ثانية.
1973 - مصروالولايات المتحدة تستأنفان العلاقات الدبلوماسية الكاملة بينهما بعد قطيعة استمرت نحو سته سنوات منذ حرب 1967.
1983 - الرئيس الجزائري الشاذلي بن جديد يقوم بزيارة رسمية إلى فرنسا هي الأولى لرئيس جزائري منذ الاستقلال.
1987 - رئيس الوزراء التونسي زين العابدين بن علي يطيح بالرئيس الحبيب بورقيبة في انقلاب أبيض ويتولى الرئاسة في تونس.
1990 - انتخاب ماري روبنسون رئيسة لجمهورية أيرلندا لتصبح أول سيدة تتولى الرئاسة فيها.
2004 - الحكومة العراقية المؤقتة تعلن حالة الطوارئ لمدة 60 يومًا.
2007 - الجنيه الإسترليني يصل لأعلى قيمة له مقابل الدولار منذ ست وعشرين عامًا، حيث وصلت قيمته إلى 2،1161$.
*مواليد*





630 - الإمبراطور قنسطنس الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
994 - علي بن حزم الأندلسي، فيلسوف عربي.
1867 - ماري كوري، عالمة فيزياءوكيمياءبولندية / فرنسية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1903وجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1911.(انظر لوجو جوجل اليوم)
1878 - ليز مايتنر، عالمة فيزياءسويدية.
1879 - ليون تروتسكي، قائد ومفكر شيوعي.
1888 - تشاندراسيخارا فينكاتا رامان، عالم فيزياءهندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1930.
1903 - كونراد لورنتس، عالم نمساوي في علم الحيوان حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1973.
1913 - ألبير كامو، كاتب وفيلسوف فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1957.
1929 - إريك كاندل، عالم أمريكي في العلوم العصبية حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2000.
1937 - رجاء حسين، ممثلة مصرية.
1943 - مايكل سبنس، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2001.
1978 -
مكسيم خليل، ممثل سوري.
محمد أبو تريكة، لاعب كرة قدم مصري.

*وفيات*





644 - عمر بن الخطاب، ثاني الخلفاء الراشدون.
1962 - إليانور روزفلت، سياسية أمريكية وزوجة الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت والسيدة الأولى السابقة للولايات المتحدة.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





يوم الوطني في كتلونيا الشمالية.


----------



## tonyturboman (9 نوفمبر 2011)

8 نوفمبر​
1519 - هرنان كورتيس يدخل مدينة آزتك، والحاكم موكتيزوما يرحب به بحفاوة.
1793 - حكومة الثورة الفرنسية تفتح أبواب قصر اللوفر كمتحف للعموم.
1889 - مونتانا تنضم للولايات المتحدة لتصبح الولاية رقم 41.
1942 - حكومة فيشي الفرنسية تقرر قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع الولايات المتحدة في ذروة الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1949 - رئيس وزراء إسرائيل دافيد بن غوريون يعلن عن حق إسرائيل بضم القدس إليها، وكان هذا أول تصريح يكشف النية بضمها إلى الدولة الإسرائيلية.
1960 - انتخاب جون كينيدي رئيسًا للولايات المتحدة.
1965 - إلغاء رسميا عقوبة الإعدام في المملكة المتحدة.
2004 -
أكثر من عشرة آلاف جندي أمريكي مدعومون بالقوات الجوية يبدأون بحصار مدينة الفلوجةالعراقية.
سهى عرفات زوجة رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات تتهم أحمد قريع ومحمود عباس ونبيل شعث بالتآمر على عرفات واستيراثه حيًا.

2005 - إعلان حالة الطوارئ في فرنسا بعد اضطرابات ضواحي باريس.
2006 - وزير الدفاع الأمريكي دونالد رامسفيلد يستقيل من منصبه بعد هزيمة الجمهوريين في انتخابات التجديد النصفي بسبب رفض الشعب الأمريكي للحرب على العراق.
*مواليد*




30 - الإمبراطور نيرفا، أول الأباطرة الأنطونيين الرومان.
1656 - إدموند هالي، عالم بريطاني في علم الفلك.
1847 - برام ستوكر، كاتب أيرلندي.
1848 - كوتلب فريج، عالم رياضيات وفيلسوف ألماني.
1868 - فيليكس هاوسدورف، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1884 - هرمان رورشاخ ، الطبيب النفسي السويسري .
1900 - مارغريت ميتشل، كاتبة روائية أمريكية.
1916 - زوزو حمدي الحكيم، ممثلة مصرية.
1923 - جاك كيلبي، مهندس كهربائي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2000
*وفيات*




1517 - غونزالو سيسنيروز، كاردينال وسياسي إسباني.
1627 - جهانكير، حاكم إمبراطورية مغول الهند.
1674 - جون ميلتون، شاعر إنجليزي.
1830 - الملك فرانشيسكو الأول، ملك مملكة الصقليتان.
1934 - كارلوس شاغاس، عالم فيزياءبرازيلي.
1953 - إيفان بونين، أديب وشاعر روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1933.
1986 - فياتشيسلاف ميخائيلوفيتش مولوتوف، سياسي سوفيتي.
2009 - فيتالي غينزبورغ، عالم فيزياءروسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2003
*أعياد ومناسبات*




اليوم العالمي للعمران.


----------



## tonyturboman (9 نوفمبر 2011)

9 نوفمبر​
1799 - نابليون بونابرت يسطو على الثورة الفرنسية وينصب نفسه في منصب القنصل الأول، وهو بمركز حاكم فرنسا.
1821 - بدء الدراسة في أول كلية متخصصة للصيدلة وهي كلية فيلاديلفيا للصيدلة في الولايات المتحدة.
1918 - قيصر ألمانيا فيلهلم الثاني يتنازل عن الحكم بعد هزيمة بلاده في الحرب العالمية الأولى، وتحول ألمانيا إلى جمهورية.
1935 - القوات اليابانية تستولي على مدينة شانغهاي أهم موانئ الصين والمركز الاقتصادي الرئيسي لها.
1953 - الإعلان عن استقلال كمبوديا والتي كانت تحت الحماية الفرنسية منذ 1863.
1961 - نيل آرمسترونغ يقوم بتسجيل رقم قياسي في السرعة وذلك عند طيرانه بطائرة X-15 بسرعة 6,587 كم/سا.
1964 - الكويت تشكل مجلس الدفاع الأعلى وتضعه تحت رئاسه رئيس الوزراء.
1989 - بدأ هدم جدار برلين.
2004 -
الإعلان عن أن رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات يعاني من نزيف في الدماغ، والقيادة الفلسطينية تتحدث عن مكان دفنه في حال وفاته.
نشر متصفح موزيلا فيرفكس 1.0 الذي أصبح أكبر منافس لمايكروسوفت إنترنت إكسبلورر.

2005 - إطلاق فينوس إكسبريس لاستكشاف كوكب الزهرة.
2009 - رئيس الوزراء اللبناني المكلف سعد الدين الحريري يعلن تشكيل الحكومة اللبنانية الجديدة المؤلفة من ثلاثين وزيراً وذلك بعد خلافات ومفاوضات شاقة استمرت أشهر بين الأكثرية النيابيةوالمعارضة.
*مواليد*





1818 - أيفان تورغينيف، أديب روسي.
1841 - الملك إدوارد السابع، ملك المملكة المتحدة.
1897 - رونالد نوريش، عالم كيمياءبريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1967.
1910 - أبو السعود الإبياري، مؤلف مصري.
1928 - سعاد مكاوي، مغنية وممثلة مصرية..
1929 - ايمري كيرتيش، روائي هنغاري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 2002.
1933 - حمدي أحمد، ممثل مصري.
1974 - إياد نصار، ممثل أردني.
*وفيات*





1778 - جوفاني باتيستا بيرانيزي، معماري إيطالي.
1937 - رامزي ماكدونالد، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1940 - نيفيل تشامبرلين، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1952 - حاييم فايتسمان، رئيس إسرائيل.
1953 - الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود، مؤسس المملكة العربية السعودية وأول ملك لها.
1970 - شارل ديغول، رئيس فرنسا.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد الاستقلال في كمبوديا.
يوم العلامة إقبال في باكستان.
يوم المخترعين في أوروبا.


----------



## tonyturboman (10 نوفمبر 2011)

10 نوفمبر​
1775 - تشكيل قوات مشاة البحرية الأمريكية المعروفة باسم "المارينز".
1891 - المخترع الأمريكي جرانفيل وودز يحصل على براءة اختراع القطار الكهربائي الذي ظهر للمرة الأولى في تاريخ البشرية بعد سنوات من ظهور القطار البخاري.
1928 - الإمبراطور هيروهيتو يتولى عرش اليابان.
1952 - استقالة السكرتير العام لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة تريغفي لي.
1975 - رئيس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات يلقي كلمة أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في مقرها بمدينة نيويورك لأول مرة في تاريخ القضية الفلسطينية.
1994 - مجلس قيادة الثورة في العراق يصدر بيانًا يعلن فيه اعتراف جمهورية العراق بسيادة دولة الكويت واستقلالها السياسي، و"المجلس الوطني العراقي" يعلن بعد ذلك تأييده ومباركته لهذا الاعتراف.
*مواليد*





745 - الإمام موسى الكاظم، سابع أئمة الشيعة الاثنا عشر.
1483 - مارتن لوثر، لاهوتي ألماني وملهم الكنيسة البروتستانتية.
1668 - فرانسوا كوبران، موسيقي فرنسي.
1683 - الملك جورج الثاني، ملك بريطانيا العظمى.
1759 - فريدرش شيلر، كاتب ألماني.
1918 - إرنست فيشر، عالم كيمياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1973.
1919 - ميخائيل كلاشنكوف، مخترع روسي.
1925 - صباح، مغنية وممثلة لبنانية.
1928 - إنيو موريكوني، موسيقي إيطالي.
1933 - رونالد إفانز، رائد فضاء أمريكي.
1942 - روبرت آنجل، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الاقتصاد عام 2003.
1944 - محمد أبو داوود، ممثل مصري.
1947 - بشير الجميّل، قائد عسكري وسياسي لبناني، تم انتخابه رئيسًا عام 1982 ولكنه اغتيل قبل استلامة الحكم بأيام.
1956 - محسن بدوي، رجل أعمال وناشط سياسي وكاتب مصري.
1958 - هدى رمزي، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*





1549 - البابا بولس الثالث، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1891 - آرثر رامبو، شاعر فرنسي.
1938 - مصطفى كمال أتاتورك، مؤسس الجمهورية التركية ورئيسها الأول.
1969 - علي أحمد باكثير، كاتب مصري.
1982 - ليونيد بريجينيف، سكرتير عام الحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي ورئيس مجلس السوفييت الأعلى.
2000 - جاك شابان دلماس، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





يوم الثقافة في الأرجنتين في ذكرى ولادة خوسيه هرنانديز.
يوم الأبطال في إندونيسيا.
يوم ذكرى أتاتورك في تركيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (11 نوفمبر 2011)

11 نوفمبر​1675  - غوتفريد لايبنتز يعرض أول عملية تكامل لحساب المساحة تحت منحنى الدالة ص = د(س).
1909 - الولايات المتحدة تبدأ ببناء القاعدة البحرية العملاقة في ميناء بيرل هاربر في جزر هاواي في المحيط الهادي.
1918 - انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى بالهدنة التي وقعتها ألمانيا مع قوات الحلفاء.
1938 - عصمت إينونو يتولى رئاسة الجمهورية التركية خلفًا لمصطفى كمال أتاتورك.
1962 - أمير دولة الكويت الشيخ عبد الله السالم الصباح يصادق على الدستور، لتكون الكويت بذلك أول دولة خليجية لديها دستور مكتوب.
1978 - مأمون عبد القيوم يتولى الحكم في جزر المالديف.
2004 - رئيس المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني روحي فتوح يتولى رئاسة السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية بالنيابة بعد الإعلان عن وفاة رئيس السلطة ياسر عرفات.
2006 - حركة أمل وحزب الله يقرران سحب ممثليهما من الحكومة اللبنانية وذلك لما رأوه بتفرد رئيس الحكومة فؤاد السنيورة بوضع موضوع المحكمة الدولية الخاصة بمحاكمة المتهمين باغتيال الرئيس رفيق الحريري على جدول أعمال الجلسة المقبله لمجلس الوزراء بالإضافة إلى فشل طاولة التشاور التي دعي إليها الرئيس نبيه بري لحل المسائل العالقة ومنها تشكيل حكومة وحده وطنية.
2010 - مجلس النواب العراقي ينتخب النائب أسامة النجيفي رئيسًا له وذلك بعد ثمانية شهور من إجراء الانتخابات وما تلاها من خلافات بين الكتل السياسية، ثم انتخب الرئيس جلال طالباني رئيسًا لفترة رئاسية ثانية على الرغم من انسحاب أعضاء القائمة العراقية من الجلسة احتجاجًا على عدم إلغاء قانون اجتثاث البعث قبل التصويت على مرشح منصب رئيس الجمهورية، وقام الرئيس طالباني بعد انتخابه وأدائه اليمين القانوني بتكليف رئيس الوزراء المنتهية ولايته نوري المالكي لتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة.
 مواليد 
1155 - الملك ألفونسو الثامن، ملك مملكة قشتالة.
1821 - فيودور دوستويفسكي، روائي روسي.
1864 - ألفريد هيرمان، سياسي وصحافي وناشط سلام نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1911.
1869 - الملك فيكتور عمانويل الثالث، ملك مملكة إيطاليا.
1882 - الملك غوستاف السادس أدولف، ملك السويد.
1910 - نيازي مصطفى، مخرج مصري.
1914 - يوجين نايدا، مترجم ولغوي أمريكي.
1919 - كالي بآتلو، روائي فنلندي.
1929 - هند رستم، ممثلة مصرية.
1962 - دیمي مور، ممثلة أمريكية.
1974 - ليوناردو دي كابريو، ممثل أمريكي.
 وفيات
1855 - سورين كيركغور، فيلسوف وكاتب دنماركي.
1973 - أرتوري فيرتانن، عالم كيمياء فنلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1945.
1997 - سعد الدين وهبة، مؤلف مصري.
2004 - ياسر عرفات، رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1994.
2005 - مصطفى العقاد، مخرج ومنتج سينمائي سوري / أمريكي، توفي متأثرًا بتفجيرات الأردن.
أعياد ومناسبات
عيد الاستقلال في أنجولا.
عيد الاستقلال في بولندا.
عيد الجمهورية في جزر المالديف


----------



## tonyturboman (13 نوفمبر 2011)

12 نوفمبر​
1847 - الطبيب البريطاني جيمس يانج سيمبسون يستخدم الكلوروفورم في التخدير لأول مرة في التاريخ.
1905 - النرويج تجري استفتاء حول إن كانت تريد أن تكون مملكة أو جمهورية، وكانت النتيجة بمصلحة أنصار الملكية.
1914 - الدولة العثمانية تعلن انضمامها رسميًا إلى دول المحور المكون من الإمبراطورية الألمانية والإمبراطورية النمساوية المجرية في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1927 - طرد الزعيم الشيوعي ليون تروتسكي من الحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي بعد صراع على السلطة مع جوزيف ستالين.
1938 - هيرمان غورينغ يقترح خطة لجعل مدغشقر وطن قومي لليهود.
1948 - صدور حكم بالإعدام على رئيس الوزراء الياباني أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية الجنرال هيديكي توجو.
1956 - إنضمام المغرب والسودان وتونس إلى الأمم المتحدة.
1982 - يوري أندروبوف يخلف ليونيد بريجينيف في رئاسة الحزب الشيوعي السوفييتي والاتحاد السوفيتي.
1990 - تنصيب الإمبراطور أكيهيتو رسميًا إمبراطورًا لليابان.
1998 - منتخب الكويت لكرة القدم يفوز بكأس الخليج لكرة القدم للمرة التاسعة بتاريخه في البطولة المقامة في البحرين.
2003 - مقتل 23 شخصًا في هجوم انتحاري على قاعدة للشرطة الإيطالية في الناصرية.
2006 - جمهورية أوسيتيا الجنوبية والمتمتعة بالحكم الذاتي ضمن جمهورية جورجيا تجري استفتاء شعبي للتصويت حول الاستقلال عن جورجيا، وكانت نتيجته الموافقه على الاستقلال.
*مواليد*





1817 - بهاء الله، مؤسس الديانة البهائية.
1840 - أوغوست رودان، نحاتفرنسي.
1842 - جون وليم ريليه، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1904.
1866 - صن يات سين، سياسي صيني.
1925 - نور الدمرداش، مخرج مصري.
1929 - الأميرة غريس كيلي، ممثلة أمريكية وزوجة رينيه الثالث أمير موناكو.
1933 - جلال طالباني، سياسي كردي ورئيس الجمهورية العراقية.
1939 - محمود القلعاوي، ممثل مصري.
*وفيات*





1035 - الملك كانوت العظيم، ملك الدنماركوالنرويجوإنجلترا.
1865 - إليزابيث غاسكل، كاتبة إنجليزية.
1996 - محمد طه، مغني مصري.
2007 - يونس شلبي، ممثل مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





يوم الدستور في أذربيجان.
عيد ميلاد صن يات سين في تايوان.
يوم ميلاد البهاء في البهائية.


----------



## tonyturboman (13 نوفمبر 2011)

13 نوفمبر​
1918 - الحكومة الشيوعية في روسيا تلغي معاهدة بريست-ليتوفسك للسلام مع دول المحور في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1929 - الحزب الشيوعي الإندونيسي يشعل ثوره ضد الاحتلال الهولندي في جاوة الغربية.
1935 - اندلاع إنتفاضة شعبية في مصر ضد الاحتلال البريطاني والحكومة التي يرأسها محمد توفيق نسيم باشا وذلك بعد خمسة سنوات من قيام حكومة إسماعيل صدقي بإلغاء دستور 1923 الذي كان يضمن قدر كبير من السلطة للشعب وأصدرت بدلًا منه دستور 1930 الذي منح الملك سلطات في تعيين وعزل الحكومات.
1966 - نشوب معركة السموع بين الجيشين الإسرائيلي والأردني على إثر مصرع ثلاث جنود إسرائيليين بلغم أرضي عدا عن الخسائر الكبيرة في صفوفه.
1974 - زعيم منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات يتحدث إلى الأمم المتحدة في خطاب تاريخي.
1979 - الممثل السابق وحاكم ولاية كاليفورنيا رونالد ريغان يعلن ترشيح نفسه لانتخابات الرئاسة الأمريكية التي ستجرى في نوفمبر من عام 1980.
1990 -
سلطان العجلوني ينفذ عملية في معسكر إسرائيلي قرب الحدود الأردنية تسفر عن مقتل ضابط من قوات حرس الحدود الإسرائلية وأسر سلطان نفسه.
كتابة أول صفحة معروفة على الإنترنت.

2008 - إطلاق سراح الرئيس الموريتاني المخلوع سيدي محمد ولد الشيخ عبد الله مع وضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية في مسقط رأسه والسماح له بمقابله من يريد.
*مواليد*





354 - أوغسطينوس، أسقف شمال أفريقيا.
1312 - الملك إدوارد الثالث، ملك إنجلترا.
1504 - فيليب الأول، رائد الإصلاح البروتستانتي.
1850 - روبرت لويس ستيفنسون، كاتب إسكتلندي.
1920 - عبد الرحمن الخميسي، شاعر مصري.
1980 - مونيك كولمان، ممثلة أمريكية.
*وفيات*





899 - أبو محمد بن قتيبة الدينوري، مؤرخ عربي.
1093 - مالكوم الثالث، ملك إسكتلندا.
1143 - فولك، ملك مملكة بيت المقدس.
1460 - هنري البحار، أمير ومستكشف برتغالي.
1770 - جورج غرنفيل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1868 - جواكينو روسيني، موسيقي إيطالي.
1967 - هارييت كوهين، عازفة بيانوإنجليزية.
1974 - فيتوريو دي سيكا، مخرج وممثل إيطالي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد القديس يوحنا فم الذهب.


----------



## tonyturboman (17 نوفمبر 2011)

14 نوفمبر​
1770 - جيمس بروس يكتشف ما يعتقد أنه مصدر نهر النيل.
1889 - الصحافية نيللي بلاي تبدأ محاولة ناجحة للسفر حول العالم في أقل من 80 يومًا.
1908 - عالم الفيزياءالأمريكي ألبرت أينشتاين يعلن عن نظرية كمية الضوء وهي النظرية التي ساعدت على تطوير تكنلوجيا الليزر.
1922 - هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية تبدأ خدمتها الإذاعية في المملكة المتحدة.
1941 - القوات الألمانية تقتل 9000 من اليهود في يوم واحد وذلك في عملية بارباروسا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1954 - جمال عبد الناصر يطيح بأول رئيس للجمهورية المصرية اللواء محمد نجيب ويضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية ويتولى الحكم بدلًا منه، ويعلن حالة الطوارئ في البلاد.
1968 -
انفجار عدد من القنابل في أماكن عامة ومختلفة بالكويت وذلك أثناء زيارة شاه إيران محمد رضا بهلوي لها.
إجراء أول عملية جراحية لزراعة رئة في أوروبا.

1971 - تنصيب وتجليس البابا شنودة الثالث بابا على الإسكندرية وبطريركًا على الكرازة المرقسية وبطريرك الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.
1975 - المغرب وإسبانيا وموريتانيا يوقعون في مدريد معاهدة ثلاثية بشأن مستقبل الصحراء الغربية المحتله من قبل إسبانيا تخلت بموجبه إسبانيا عن إدارة الصحراء لصالح الدولتين.
1979 - الرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر يصدر أمر رئاسي بتجميد جميع الأصول والودائع الإيرانية في الولايات المتحدة على خلفيه أزمة الرهائن في السفارة الأمريكية في طهران.
1991 - السلطات الأميركية والبريطانية تعلن لوائح اتهام ضد اثنين من مسؤولي المخابرات الليبية في إسقاط طائرة بان أمريكان أثناء الرحلة رقم 103 والمسماة قضية لوكربي.
1991 - ملك كمبوديا نوردوم سيهانوك يعود إلى بنوم بنه بعد ثلاثه عشر عامًا قضاها في المنفى.
2001 - قوات تحالف الشمال تسيطر على العاصمة الأفغانيةكابل.
2003 - اكتشاف سدنا، والذي كان وقت اكتشافه أبعد جرم مرصود يدور حول الشمس على الإطلاق.
*مواليد*







1650 - الملك ويليام الثالث، ملك إنجلترا.
1765 - روبرت فلتون، مهندس ومخترع أمريكي.
1840 - كلود مونيه، رسام فرنسي.
1863 - ليو بيكلاند، عالم كيمياءأمريكي.
1889 - طه حسين، أديب وناقد ووزير مصري وملقب بعميد الأدب العربي.
جواهر لال نهرو، رئيس وزراء الهند.

1891 - فردريك بانتنغ، طبيب كندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1923.
1922 - بطرس بطرس غالي، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة.
1932 - رفيق السبيعي، ممثل سوري.
1935 - الملك الحسين بن طلال، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
1945 - لبلبة، ممثلة مصرية.
1948 - الأمير تشارلز، ولي عهد المملكة المتحدة وأمير ويلز.
1953 - دومينيك دو فيلبان، رئيس وزراء فرنسا.
1954 -
كونداليزا رايز، وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية.
ياني، موسيقي أمريكي.

*وفيات*







565 - الإمبراطور جستينيان الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
685 - مروان بن الحكم، مؤسس الدولة الأموية الثانية.
1716 - غوتفريد لايبنتز، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء وفيلسوف ألماني.
1831 - غيورغ فيلهلم فريدريش هيغل، فيلسوف ألماني.
1907 - أندرو إنغليج كلارك، سياسي أسترالي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*







اليوم العالمي للسكري.
اليوم الوطني في بورما.
عيد الطفولة في الهند.


----------



## tonyturboman (17 نوفمبر 2011)

15 نوفمبر​
1821 - القاجاريون يهاجمون الأناضول الشرقية ويحاصرون بغداد.
1889 - بداية النظام الجمهوري في البرازيل.
1920 - عقد أول اجتماع لعصبة الأمم في جنيف.
1930 - صدور القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1930 بشأن إصلاح الأزهر، وهو الذي مهد لظهور الجامعة الأزهرية.
1939 - افتتاح مقبرة توت عنخ أمون للجمهور.
1943 - الزعيم الألماني هاينريش هيملر يأمر بوضع الغجر على نفس المستوى مع اليهود ووضعهم في معسكرات الاعتقال من أجل إبادتهم.
1945 - تأسيس منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والتعليم والثقافة - يونسكو.
1969 - قام متظاهرون تتراوح أعدادهم بين 250000 و500000 يقومون بمظاهرة سلمية ضد حرب فيتنام في واشنطن العاصمة، وسميت المظاهرة "بالمسيرة ضد الموت".
1973 - عملية تبادل أسرى بين مصروإسرائيل برعاية اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر وذلك بعد نهاية معارك حرب أكتوبر.
1976 - قوات الردع العربية تدخل بيروت في محاولة لإيقاف الحرب الأهلية التي تفجرت في 13 أبريل1975 بين المسلمون والمسيحيون.
2001 - مايكروسوفت تعرض إكس بوكس في الأسواق.
2003 - تفجيرات إرهابية في إسطنبول بتركيا أودت بحياة عدد كبير من الضحايا.
2006 - قناة الجزيرة تطلق قناة إخبارية باللغة الإنجليزية تحت اسم قناة الجزيرة الإنجليزية.
*مواليد*





1498 - الملكة إليونورا هابسبورغ، ملكة البرتغال وفرنسا.
1708 - ويليام بيت الأكبر، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1738 - ويليام هيرشل، عالم بريطاني في علم الفلك.
1852 - الخديوي توفيق، سادس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية.
1862 - غرهارت هاوبتمان، أديب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1912.
1874 - أوغست كروغ، طبيب دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1920.
1886 - ريني غينون، أديب فرنسي.
1891 - إرفين رومل، قائد عسكري ألماني وملقب بثعلب الصحراء.
1937 - سمير غانم، ممثل مصري.
1938 - سميرة أحمد، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*





655 - بيندا، ملك مرسيا.
1280 - ألبيرتوس ماغنوس، فيلسوف وقديس ألماني.
1630 - يوهانس كيبلر، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء وفلكي ألماني.
1706 - تسانغيانغ غياتسو، دالاي لاما السادس.
1916 - هنريك سينكيفيتش، كاتب بولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1905.
1917 - إميل دوركايم، فيلسوف فرنسي وعالم في علم الاجتماع.
1919 -
محمد فريد، أحد قادة الحركة الوطنية في مصر.
ألفرد فيرنر، عالم كيمياءسويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1913.

1959 - تشارلز ويلسون، عالم فيزياءإسكتلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1927.
1990 - هند أبي اللمع، ممثلة لبنانية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد الاستقلال في فلسطين.
عيد الجمهورية في البرازيل.
عيد شيتشي غو سان في اليابان.
يوم بغداد.


----------



## tonyturboman (17 نوفمبر 2011)

16 نوفمبر​
1626 - الهنود الحمر يبيعون جزيرة مانهاتن مقابل قماش بقيمة 24 دولار.
1869 - الخديوي إسماعيل يفتتح قناة السويس في احتفال مهيب في مدينة الإسماعيلية بحضور عدد كبير من ملوك وأمراء أوروبا.
1907 - ضم أراضي أوكلاهوما للولايات المتحدة لتصبح الولاية رقم 46.
1917 - البريطانيون يسيطرون على يافا في فلسطين ويجلون العثمانيين منها.
1945 - الولايات المتحدة تستقدم 88 عالم من ألمانيا للمساعدة في إنتاج تكنولوجيا الصواريخ، وكان أغلب هؤلاء العلماء يعملون تحت إمره النظام النازي.
1955 - ملك المغرب محمد الخامس يعود إلى الرباط من منفاه بمدغشقر.
1970 - وزير الدفاع السوري حافظ الأسد يقود انقلاب عسكري عرف باسم الحركة التصحيحية.
1990 - السلطات العراقية في الكويت تفشل في إقناع الكويتيين بتغير بطاقاتهم المدنية الكويتية بهوية الأحوال المدنية العراقية وتقوم بتمديد مهلة إلغاء البطاقات الكويتية إلى 1 ديسمبر.
1996 - الأم تريزا تحصل على المواطنة الأمريكية الشرفية وذلك نظرًا لجهودها في مساعدة فقراء العالم.
2000 - الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلينتون يزور فيتنام، ويصبح بذلك أول رئيس أمريكي يزورها منذ حرب فيتنام.
2004 - وكالة الطيران والفضاء الأمريكية / ناسا تجري تجربة ناجحة لطائرة تتجاوز سرعتها عشرة أضعاف سرعة الصوت وذلك بطائرة X-43A.
2008 - مجلس الوزراء العراقي يقر توقيع الاتفاق الأمني مع الولايات المتحدة.
2010 - الإعلان عن خطوبة الأمير ويليام نجل الأمير تشارلزأمير ويلز والثاني بالترتيب على العرش البريطاني من صديقته كيت ميدلتون.
2011 - رئيس الوزراء الإيطالي ماريو مونتي يعلن عن تشكيل حكومته والتي تكونت في غالبيتها من التكنوقراط.
*مواليد*





42 ق.م. - تيبريوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1717 - لورن دالمبير، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1880 - ألكسندر بلوك، شاعر روسي.
1891 - إستفان روستي، ممثل مصري.
1913 - ماري كويني، ممثلة ومنتجة مصرية.
1922 - جوزيه ساراماجو، كاتب برتغالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1998.
1935 - حسين الشربيني، ممثل مصري.
*وفيات*





1836 - كريستيان هندريك برسون، عالم جنوب أفريقي في علم النبات.
1960 - كلارك غيبل، ممثل أمريكي.
1999 - دانيال ناتان، عالم ميكروبولوجي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1978.
2005 - هنري تاوب، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1983.
2006 - ميلتون فريدمان، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1976.
2010 - كمال الشاذلي، سياسي مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي للتسامح.


----------



## tonyturboman (17 نوفمبر 2011)

17 نوفمبر​
1292 - جون باليول يتولى العرش في إسكتلندا.
1511 - إسبانيا وإنجلترا يتحالفان ضد فرنسا.
1558 - الأميرة إليزابيث ابنة الملك هنري الثامن تتولى حكم إنجلترا خلفًا لأختها غير الشقيقة ماري الأولى.
1969 - مفاوضون من الاتحاد السوفيتي والولايات المتحدة يجتمعون في هلسنكي في الجولة الأولى لبدء مفاوضات تهدف إلى الحد من عدد الأسلحة الاستراتيجية على كلا الجانبين وذلك أثناء الحرب الباردة.
1975 - ملك المغرب الحسن الثاني يعلن عن عزمه تسير مضاهرات شعبية إلى الصحراء الغربية لتحريرها بعد إعلان محكمة العدل الدولية إنها أرض مغربية.
1997 - وقوع ما عرف باسم مذبحة الأقصر عندما هاجم ستة رجال متنكرين في زي رجال أمن مجموعة من السياح وهم مسلحين بأسلحة نارية وسكاكين وقتلوا 58 سائح، واستقال على إثر هذا الهجوم وزير الداخلية اللواء حسن الألفي.
2003 - انتخاب الممثل أرنولد شوارزنيجر حاكمًا لولاية كاليفورنيا.
*مواليد*



9 - الإمبراطور فسبازيان، إمبراطور روماني.
1755 - لويس الثامن عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1878 - ليز مايتنر، عالمة فيزياء سويدية.
1902 - يوجين ويغنر، عالم فيزياء هنغاري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1963.
1905 - الملكة أستريد، زوجة ليوبولد الثالث ملك بلجيكا.
1922 - ستانلي كوهين، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1986.
1938 - الأميرة فريال، ابنة فاروق الأول ملك مصر.
*وفيات*



1558 - الملكة ماري الأولى، ملكة إنجلترا.
1949 - علي محمود طه، شاعر مصري.
1987 - عبد المنعم إبراهيم، ممثل مصري.
1990 - روبرت هوفستاتر، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1961.
2000 - لوي نيل، عالم فيزياءفرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1970.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم العالمي للطلاب.
يوم الحرية في سلوفاكيا.
عيد الشوغي في اليابان.


----------



## tonyturboman (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*18 نوفمبر*​
*1601** - **العثمانيون** ينتصرون على الجيش **الألماني** بعد أن كان **الألمان** يحاصرونهم في **قانيجة**.*
*1626** - البابا **أوربان الثامن** يدشن **كاتدرائية القديس بطرس** في **الفاتيكان** رسميًا.*
*1793** - افتتاح **متحف اللوفر** في العاصمة **الفرنسية* *باريس**.*
*1930** - تأسيس **سوكا غاكاي** وهي جماعة دينية **يابانية** جديدة تتبع **البوذية**.*
*1935** - **عصبة الأمم** تفرض عقوبات على **إيطاليا** لغزوها **إثيوبيا**.*
*1963** - **عبد السلام عارف** يقوم **بانقلاب** على شريكه في الحكم **حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي**، حيث قضي على الحرس القومي وطرد **البعثيين** من الحكومة.*
*1970** - قادة **الحركة التصحيحية** في **سوريا** يعينون **أحمد الحسن الخطيب** رئيسًا للجمهورية ليخلف **نور الدين الأتاسي**.*
*1987** - حريق **بمترو أنفاق لندن** يقتل ويصيب مئات.*
*1991** - إطلاق سراح مبعوث الكنيسة إلى **لبنان**تيري وايت** الذي كان مختطف في **بيروت** منذ عام **1986**.*
*1993** - حكومة **جنوب أفريقيا** العنصرية تتفق مع **نيلسون مانديلا** وزملائه على دستور انتقالي.*
*2004** - القوات **الإسرائيلية** تقتل 3 جنود **مصريين** على الحدود بين **مصر**وقطاع غزة**.*
*مواليد*


*1787** - **لويس داجير**، عالم **كيمياء** ومصور **فرنسي**.*
*1874** - **كلارنس شبرد داي**، كاتب **أمريكي**.*
*1897** - **باتريك بلاكيت**، عالم **فيزياء**إنجليزي** حاصل على **جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء** عام **1948**.*
*1906** - **جورج والد**، عالم **فيزيولوجيا**أمريكي** حاصل على **جائزة نوبل في الطب** عام **1967**.*
*1939** - **مارجريت آتوود**، كاتبة **كندية**.*
*1940** - السلطان **قابوس بن سعيد**، سلطان **سلطنة عمان**.*
*1949** - **أحمد زكي**، ممثل **مصري**.*
*1975** - **أحمد حلمي**، ممثل **مصري**.*
*1976** - **منى زكي**، ممثلة **مصرية**.*
*وفيات*


*1886** - **تشستر آرثر**، رئيس **الولايات المتحدة** الحادي والعشرون.*
*1922** - **مارسيل بروست**، أديب وروائي **فرنسي**.*
*1941** - **فالتر هيرمان نيرنست**، عالم **فيزياء**وكيمياء فيزيائية**ألماني** حاصل على **جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء** عام **1920**.*
*1962** - **نيلس بور**، عالم **فيزياء**دنماركي** حاصل على **جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء** عام **1922**.*
*2010** - **برايان مارسدن**، عالم **بريطاني** في **علم الفلك**.*
*أعياد ومناسبات*


*اليوم الوطني** في **سلطنة عمان**.*
*عيد الاستقلال** في **المغرب**.*
*عيد الاستقلال** في **لاتفيا**.*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا يا تونى

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع يوميا


----------



## tonyturboman (18 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا يا تونى
> 
> شكرا لمجهودك الرائع يوميا


 مرورك اسعدنى جدا
وشكرا للتقييم


----------



## tonyturboman (19 نوفمبر 2011)

19 نوفمبر​
1493 - كريستوفر كولومبوس ينزل على جزيرة بورتوريكو في العالم الجديد.
1942 - الجيش الأحمرالسوفيتي بقيادة الجنرال غيورغي جوكوف يبدأ عملية أورانوس، وهي العملية التي حولت دفة الصراع في معركة ستالينجراد.
1977 - الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات يزور إسرائيل ويلقي خطابًا بمقر الكنيست في القدس.
1979 - الخميني يفرج عن جميع المحتجزين في السفارة الأمريكية من أصول أفريقية.
1990 - علي عزت بيغوفيتش يتولى رئاسة البوسنة والهرسك.
*مواليد*





1600 - الملك تشارلز الأول، ملك إنجلترا.
1711 - ميخائيل لومونوسوف، كاتب روسي.
1805 - فرديناند دي لسبس، دبلوماسي فرنسي وصاحب مشروع حفر قناة السويس.
1831 - جيمس جارفيلد، رئيس الولايات المتحدة العشرون.
1887 - جيمس سومنر، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1946.
1912 - جورج بالاد، عالم أمريكي في علم الأحياء الخلوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1974.
1915 - إيرل سوثرلند، عالم كيمياء حيوية وصيدلي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1971.
1935 - رشاد خليفة، مواطن أمريكي من أصل مصري إدعى النبوة وشكك بمصداقية القرآن.
1936 - يوان تسي لي، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1986.
1938 - تد تيرنر، رجل أعمال أمريكي ومؤسس شبكة سي إن إن.
1958 - تشارلي كوفمان، مخرج أمريكي.
1961 - ميغ رايان، ممثلة أمريكية.
1962 -
جودي فوستر، ممثلة أمريكية.
كيرك هاميت، عازف غيتار أمريكي وعضو فرقة ميتاليكا.

*وفيات*





923 - أبو بكر الرازي، عالم فارسي.
1492 - عبد الرحمن الجامي، شاعر فارسي.
1665 - نيكولا بوسان، رسام فرنسي.
1887 - إيما لازاروس، شاعرة أمريكية.
2004 - جون روبرت فين، صيدلي إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1982.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي للرجل.
عيد التحرير في مالي.
عيد العلم في البرازيل.


----------



## MAJI (21 نوفمبر 2011)

احداث تاريخية مهمة 
1493 - كريستوفر كولومبوس ينزل على جزيرة بورتوريكو في العالم الجديد
شكرا على المعلومات 
الرب يبارك جهودك


----------



## tonyturboman (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المرور والمتابعة


----------



## tonyturboman (23 نوفمبر 2011)

20 نوفمبر​
1815 - توقيع معاهدة باريس بعد هزيمة نابليون بونابرت في معركة واترلو.
1832 - تنصيب الأمير عبد القادر ابن محي الدين سلطانًا على الجزائر وذلك بعد تنازل والده له، وكان حينها في عمر 25 سنة.
1924 - اغتيال السير لي ستاك سردار الجيش المصري وحاكم السودان العام على يد مواطن مصري.
1935 - مقتل المجاهد الفلسطيني عز الدين القسام بعد أن قامت القوات البريطانية بتطويق بلدة يعبد وحصول تبادل لإطلاق النار بين الفريقين.
1945 - بداية محكمة نورنبيرغ ضد 24 من النازيين بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1947 - حفل زفاف أسطوري في لندن بمناسبة زفاف ولية العهد في المملكة المتحدةالأميرة إليزابيث (الملكة إليزابيث الثانية بعد ذلك) من الأمير السابق لليونان والدنمارك فيليب والذي تخلى عن ألقابة من أجل الزواج منها.
1951 - أكثر من 1000 عائلة بريطانية تغادر مدينة الإسماعيلية إحدى مدن قناة السويس وذلك بعد تبادل لإطلاق النار أدى لمقتل خمسه جنود بريطانيين وعشرة جنود مصريون.
1970 - الفريق حافظ الأسد قائد الانقلاب في سوريا يشكل وزارة جديدة من 26 وزير وإحتفظ فيها لنفسه بوزارة الدفاع.
1971 - إيران تسيطر على جزر أبو موسى وطنب الكبرىوطنب الصغرى.
1979 - جهيمان وأتباعه يقتحمون المسجد الحرام في مكة ويعلنون عن ظهور المهدي المنتظر.
1980 - بدء محاكمة عصابة الأربعة في بكين من بينهم زوجة الرئيس ماو تسي تونغ.
2001 - الرئيس الأمريكي جورج دبليو بوش يطلق اسم روبرت كينيدي على مبنى وزارة العدل وذلك تكريمًا له.
*مواليد*




1602 - أوتوفون جوريك، عالم فيزياءألماني.
1858 - سلمى لاغرلوف، أديبة سويدية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1909.
1882 - عز الدين القسام، مجاهد فلسطيني.
1886 - كارل فون فريش، عالم إيثولوجيا نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1973.
1913 - سعيد أبو بكر، ممثل مصري.
1923 - نادين غورديمير، كاتبة جنوب إفريقية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1991.
1924 - بنوا ماندلبرو، عالم رياضيات أمريكي.
1925 - روبرت كينيدي، سياسي أمريكي.
1959 - جهاد سعد، ممثل سوري.
1961 - نسرين، ممثلة مصرية.
1973 - أماني الحكيم، ممثلة سورية.
*وفيات*




1764 - كريستيان غولدباخ، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1894 - أنتون روبنشتاين، ملحن روسي.
1910 - ليو تولستوي، روائي روسي.
1945 - فرانسيس أستون، عالم كيمياءبريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1922.
2011 - طلعت السادات، محامي وسياسي مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




عيد الطفولة.
يوم التصنيع في أفريقيا.
يوم المُعلم في فيتنام.


----------



## tonyturboman (23 نوفمبر 2011)

21 نوفمبر​
1248 - سقوط مدينة إشبيلية كبرى الحواضر الأندلسية في يد ملك مملكة قشتالة فرناندو الثالث.
1789 - ولاية كارولاينا الشمالية تصادق على الدستور الأمريكي وتم الاعتراف بها كالولاية رقم 12 من الولايات المنضمة.
1877 - توماس إديسون يخترع آلة الفونوغراف.
1931 - بناء أول مبنى كنيسة في الكويت وهي "كنيسة المسيح"، وكانت تقام بها صلوات باللغة الإنجليزية والعربية ومقرها بجوار مبنى المستشفى الأمريكاني.
1948 - افتتاح أول كنيسة في مدينة الأحمدي بالكويت.
1949 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة توافق على استقلال ليبيا مع وحدة أراضيها.
1995 - التوقيع بالأحرف الأولى على اتفاقية دايتون للسلام والتي انتهى بموجبها الصراع المسلح الذي دار في البوسنة والهرسك بين عامي 1992و1995.
2006 - اغتيال وزير الصناعة اللبناني بيار أمين الجميّل إثر تعرضه لإطلاق نار في منطقة الجديدة.
2008 - البرلمان الروسي يوافق على مد الفترة الرئاسية للرئيس من أربع سنوات إلى سته سنوات.
*مواليد*






1694 - فولتير، كاتب وفيلسوف فرنسي.
1853 - السلطان حسين كامل، سلطان مصر.
1898 - رينيه ماغريت، رسام بلجيكي.
1935 - فيروز، مغنية لبنانية.
1948 - ميشال سليمان، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
*وفيات*






496 - البابا غاليليوس الأول، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1555 - جورجيوس أغريكولا، عالم ألماني في علم المعادن.
1579 - توماس كريشام، اقتصادي إنجليزي.
1695 - هنري برسل، موسيقي إنجليزي.
1811 - هاينريش فون كلايست، كاتب ألماني.
1916 - فرانز جوزيف الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية النمساوية المجرية.
1970 - س. ف. رامان، عالم فيزياءهندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1930.
1995 - ليلى مراد، ممثلة ومغنية مصرية.
1996 - محمد عبد السلام، عالم فيزياء باكستاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عالم 1979.
*أعياد ومناسبات*






اليوم العالمي للتلفاز.
عيد القوات المسلحة في بنغلاديش.


----------



## tonyturboman (23 نوفمبر 2011)

22 نوفمبر​
1914 – سقوط مدينة البصرة العراقية بيد البريطانيين خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى، وقد دخلوها بقصد حماية أنابيب النفط.
1924 - توجيه إنذار بريطاني إلى حكومة سعد زغلول عقب مقتل سردار الجيش المصري وحاكم السودان السير لي ستاك بوجوب إعلان الاعتذار وتقديم التعويض اللازم وسحب القوات المصرية من السودان، وقد وافقت الحكومة المصرية على هذه المطالب فيما عدا ما يتعلق بالسودان، ولما أصر البريطانيون على مطالبهم استقال سعد زغلول إحتجاجًا على ذلك.
1943 - لبنان يحصل على استقلاله من فرنسا، وبشارة الخوري يتولى رئاسته.
1963 - اغتيال الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي بحادث قنص وذلك أثناء زيارته لمدينة دالاس.
1967 - صدور قرار مجلس الأمن الدولي رقم 242 بعد حرب 1967، وقد نص القرار على انسحاب إسرائيل من الأراضي التي إحتلتها نتيجة هذه الحرب وإحترام سيادة دول المنطقة على أراضيها وحرية الملاحة في الممرات الدولية وحل مشكلة اللاجئين وإنشاء مناطق منزوعة السلاح.
1975 - تنصيب خوان كارلوس ملكًا على إسبانيا بعد وفاه الديكتاتور فرانسيسكو فرانكو وبناء على وصيته، وبذلك أعيد النظام الملكي إلى إسبانيا.
1989 - اغتيال رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية رينيه معوض بسيارة مفخخة في أحد شوارع بيروت.
1990 -
رئيسة وزراء المملكة المتحدة مارجريت تاتشر والملقبة بالمرأة الحديدية تقدم استقالتها من منصبها إلى الملكة إليزابيث الثانية.
الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش يزور القوات الأمريكية المرابطة في السعودية استعدادًا لحرب الخليج الثانية.

2003 - معارضون للرئيس الجورجي إدوارد شيفردنادزه يقتحمون البرلمان مطالبين بإستقالته.
2004 - بدأ الثورة البرتقالية في أوكرانيا على إثر نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية المشكوك بصدقيتها.
2005 - انتخاب أنجيلا ميركل مستشارة لألمانيا، لتكون بذلك أول امرأة تتولى هذا المنصب.
*مواليد*






1643 - روبير دو لا سال، مستكشف فرنسي.
1808 - توماس كوك، رجل أعمال بريطاني.
1852 - بول دو كونستنت، سياسي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1909.
1869 - أندريه جيد، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1947.
1877 - خوان غامبر، رجل أعمال ولاعب كرة قدم سويسري.
1890 - شارل ديغول، رئيس فرنسا.
1904 - لوي نيل، عالم فيزياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1970.
1917 - أندرو هكسلي، عالم فيزيولوجيا بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1963.
1919 - سالم حنا خميس، عالم رياضيات فلسطيني.
1968 -
عزة بهاء، ممثلة مصرية.
صبري فواز، ممثل مصري.

1971 - أمجد طعمة، ممثل سوري.
*وفيات*






1617 - السلطان أحمد الأول، سلطان عثماني.
1718 - إدوارد تيش، قرصان إنجليزي معروف باسم اللحية السوداء.
1916 - جاك لندن، كاتب أمريكي.
1944 - آرثر ستانلي إيدنجتون، عالم إنجليزي في علم الفلك والفيزياء.
1963 -
جون كينيدي، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الخامس والثلاثون.
ألدوس هكسلي، كاتب إنجليزي.
كليف لويس، أديب أيرلندي.

1981 - هانس كريبس، عالم كيمياء حيوية بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1953.
1989 - رينيه معوض، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
2010 - مصطفى السلاب، سياسي ورجل أعمال مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*






عيد الاستقلال في لبنان.


----------



## tonyturboman (23 نوفمبر 2011)

23 نوفمبر​
1824 - انتصار الأسطول المصري على الأسطول اليوناني في "موقعة ستمبالا".
1890 - وفاة ملك هولنداويليام الثالث دون وجود وريث ذكر يخلفة مما حتم إصدار تشريع خاص لتخلفة إبنته ويلهلمينا.
1940 - رومانيا توقع اتفاقًا للتحالف مع ألمانيا النازية وإيطاليا واليابان فيما عرف باسم دول المحور وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1964 - الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر وملك السعودية فيصل بن عبد العزيز يوقعان في مدينة جدة اتفاقًا بشأن حرب اليمن.
1981 - الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان يوقع على أمر رئاسي ظل سرًا يقضي بأن تقوم وكالة المخابرات المركزية بدعم وتدريب وتمويل ثوار الكونترا" في نيكاراجوا، وهو الأمر الذي تم فضحة فيما بعد وعرفت بقضية إيران - كونترا.
1989 - هدم جدار برلين.
1991 - انتخاب بطرس بطرس غالي أمين عام للأمم المتحدة خلفًا لخافيير بيريز دي كويلار على أن يتسلم عمله رسميًا في 1 يناير1992.
2003 - الرئيس الجورجي إدوارد شيفردنادزه يضطر لتقديم استقالته من منصبه بعد احتجاجات شعبية واسعة على إثر نتائيج الانتخابات.
2005 - انتخاب إلين جونسون سيرليف رئيسة على ليبيريا، وبذلك تصبح أول امرأة تتولى منصب رئاسة الدولة في أفريقيا كلها.
2007 - 
تأجيل الجلسة الانتخابية الخاصة بانتخاب رئيس لبنان إلى تاريخ 30 نوفمبر وذلك لمزيد من التشاور على الرغم من أن هذا اليوم هو آخر يوم من ولاية الرئيس إميل لحود.
الرئيس اللبناني إميل لحود يقرر تسليم الجيش الأمن في البلاد وذلك بسبب عدم انتخاب رئيس جديد للجمهورية وحصول فراغ بمركز الرئاسة، والحكومة ترفض القرار.

2008 - المجلس المركزي لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ينتخب رئيس السلطة محمود عباس رئيسًا لدولة فلسطين، وحركة حماس ترفض القرار.
*مواليد*



912 - الإمبراطور أوتو الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1221 - الملك ألفونسو العاشر، ملك مملكة قشتالة.
1616 - جون واليس، عالم رياضيات إنجليزي.
1804 - فرانكلين بيرس، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الرابع عشر.
1837 - يوهانس ديديريك فان دير فالس، عالم فيزياءهولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1910.
1860 - كارل هايلمار برانتينج، رئيس وزراء السويد حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1921.
1887 - هنري موزلي، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي.
1946 - داود عبد السيد، مخرج مصري.
1951 - حياة قنديل، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*



1957 - إيليا أبو ماضي، أحد شعراء المهجر من أصل لبناني.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



عيد شكر العمال في اليابان.
عيد القديس جورج في جورجيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (23 نوفمبر 2011)

24 نوفمبر​
656 - وقوع معركة الجمل في الخريب قرب البصرة.
1953 - صدور قرار مجلس الأمن الدولي رقم 101 والذي أدان فيه إسرائيل بسبب مذبحة إرتكبتها في قرية قبية قرب بيت لحم.
1961 - رفع علم الكويت الجديد.
1963 - اغتيال لي هارفي أوزوالد المتهم بقتل الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي.
1965 - موبوتو سيسيسيكو يستولي على السلطة في الكونغو ويغير اسمها إلى زائير.
1989 - انتخاب إلياس الهراوي رئيسًا للجمهورية اللبنانية بعد يومين من اغتيال الرئيس رينيه معوض.
1993 - اغتيال عماد عقل أحد القادة البارزين في حركة حماس بسبعين رصاصة.
1998 -
العماد إميل لحود قائد الجيش اللبناني يتسلم السلطة في لبنان كرئيس للجمهورية خلفًا للرئيس إلياس الهراوي.
الرئيس الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات يفتتح مطار غزة الدولي، وأول طائرة ركاب تصل من مصر.

2007 - رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية المنتهية ولايته إميل لحود يغادر قصر بعبدا بحفل وداعي رسمي في أول دقائق هذا اليوم شارك فيه الحرس الجمهوري وموظفو القصر ويقول أن ضميره مرتاح.
*مواليد*





1632 - باروخ سبينوزا، فيلسوف هولندي.
1655 - الملك كارل الحادي عشر، ملك السويد.
1784 - زكاري تايلور، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثاني عشر.
1884 - يتسحاق بن تصفي، رئيس إسرائيل.
1888 - ديل كارنيجي، كاتب أمريكي.
1912 - أسمهان، مغنية سورية / مصرية.
1925 - سيمون فان دير مير، عالم فيزياءهولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1984.
1926 - تسونج لي، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1957.
1933 - رشوان توفيق، ممثل مصري.
1936 - شويكار، ممثلة مصرية.
1940 - شعبان حسين، ممثل مصري.
1946 - ميرفت أمين، ممثلة مصرية.
1955 - نجيب ميقاتي، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
1966 - سوزان نجم الدين، ممثلة سورية.
*وفيات*





654 - الإمبراطور كوتوكو، إمبراطور اليابان.
1572 - جون نوكس، مصلح ديني إسكتلندي.
1870 - لوتريامون، شاعر فرنسي.
1958 - روبرت سيسيل، سياسي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1937.
1963 - لي هارفي أوزوالد، المتهم بقتل الرئيس جون كينيدي.
2002 - جون رولس، فيلسوف أمريكي.
2003 - لؤي الأتاسي، رئيس سوريا.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





يوم التطور.
يوم المُعلم في تركيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (27 نوفمبر 2011)

25 نوفمبر​
885 - بدأ حصار باريس من قبل الفايكنج.
1491 - بدء حصار غرناطة أخر معاقل المسلمين في الأندلس.
1492 - توقيع معاهدة استسلام غرناطة في الأندلس للملك فرديناند الخامس.
1875 - الخديوي إسماعيل يبيع أسهم مصر في قناة السويس لبريطانيا، وكان يقدر عدد الأسهم بمائة وسبعين ألف سهم.
1956 - توحيد الجيش المصري والجيش الأردني والجيش السوري تحت القيادة المصرية.
1975 - استقلال سورينام عن هولندا.
1986 - افتتاح جسر الملك فهد والذي يربط بين السعودية والبحرين.
1992 - الموافقة على تقسيم تشيكوسلوفاكيا إلى دولتين وهما التشيك وسلوفاكيا وذلك اعتباراً من 1 يناير1993 وذلك بعد استفتاء شعبي.
*مواليد*





1562 - لوبي دي فيجا، كاتب مسرحي وشاعر إسباني.
1844 - كارل بنز، مهندس ألماني.
1867 - طلعت حرب، اقتصادي مصري ومؤسس بنك مصر.
1941 - رياض أحمد جوهر شاهي، الزعيم الروحي ومؤسس الحركة الروحانية العالمية انجمن سرفروشان اسلام.
1963 -
خالد الصاوي، ممثل مصري.
ندى بسيوني، ممثلة مصرية.

1977 - ميرنا وليد، ممثلة لبنانية تعيش في مصر.
*وفيات*





311 - البابا بطرس الأول، بابا الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.
1950 - يوهانس فلهلم ينسن، كاتب دنماركي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1944.
1974 - يو ثانت، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة.
1976 - خير الدين الزركلي، كاتب ومؤرخ وشاعر وصحفي سوري.
2001 - رياض أحمد جوهر شاهي، الزعيم الروحي ومؤسس الحركة الروحانية العالمية انجمن سرفروشان اسلام.
2003 - ماري كويني، ممثلة ومنتجة مصرية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي للقضاء على العنف ضد المرأة.
عيد الاستقلال في سورينام.


----------



## tonyturboman (27 نوفمبر 2011)

26 نوفمبر​
1382 - السلطان برقوق بن أنص يتولى الحكم في مصر، وهو مؤسس دولة المماليك الثانية.
1830 - القوات الفرنسية تفشل في اقتحام مدينة البليدة الجزائرية بسبب مقاومة السكان.
1941 - القوات اليابانية بقياده الأميرال شوشي ناجومو تتوجه مع الأسطول الياباني تجاه بيرل هاربر.
1943 - مؤتمر قمة في طهران ضم فرانكلين روزفلت وونستون تشرشل وجوزيف ستالين في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1950 - قوات الجيش الصيني تدخل كوريا الشمالية لمساندتها ضد تحالف كوريا الجنوبية والولايات المتحدة وذلك أثناء الحرب الكورية، وساهم هذا التدخل في تعديل موزاين القوى.
1960 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تمنح موريتانيا الاستقلال بالرغم من مطالبات المغرب بضمها.
1962 - أحمد بن بلة يشكل أول حكومة في الجزائر بعد الاستقلال.
1973 - موريتانيا تصبح عضوًا في جامعة الدول العربية.
1988 - الولايات المتحدة ترفض منح ياسر عرفات تأشيرة دخول لإلقاء خطاب في مقر الأمم المتحدة.
1990 - الجندي المصري أيمن حسن يهاجم جيبًا وحافلتين عسكريتين إسرائيليتين على الحدود المصرية / الإسرائيلية موقعًا عددًا من القتلى والجرحى في صفوف العسكريين الإسرائيليين وذلك ردًا على ما عرف باسم مذبحة الأقصى الأولى.
2008 - سلسلة انفجارات تهز مومباي العاصمة الاقتصادية للهند تستهدف عدة أماكن منها مطار داخلي وفنادق ومحطة سكة حديد ومطعم شهير ومستشفى وإحتجاز رهائن.
*مواليد*



1607 - جون هارفارد، رجل دين إنجليزي وكبير مؤسسي جامعة هارفارد.
1857 - فرديناند دي سوسير، عالم سويسري في علم اللغويات.
1876 - ويليس كارير، مهندس ومخترع أمريكي.
1894 - نوربرت فينر، عالم رياضيات أمريكي.
1898 - كارل تزيغلر، عالم كيمياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1963.
1931 - أدولفو بريز إيسكيبل، فنان أرجنتيني حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1980.
1939 - تينا ترنر، ممثلة ومغنية أمريكية.
1943 - مارلين روبنسون، روائية أمريكية.
1953 - بوسي، ممثلة مصرية.
1957 - رغدة، ممثلة سورية تعيش في مصر.
*وفيات*



1126 - آق سنقر البرسقي، صاحب الموصل والرحبة وتلك النواحي.
1504 - الملكة إيزابيلا الأولى، ملكة إسبانيا.
1988 - توفيق الدقن، ممثل مصري.
2001 - نيلس أسلك فالكيابا، كاتب وموسيقي فنلندي.
2003 - ميرزا عبد الرسول الإحقاقي، مرجع شيعي كويتي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم العهد في البهائية.


----------



## tonyturboman (27 نوفمبر 2011)

27 نوفمبر ​
1919 - انعقاد المؤتمر الفلسطيني الأول في القدس والذي طالب باستقلال فلسطين.
1942 - الأسطول الفرنسي يبدأ بالتحرك إلى الجزائر من ميناء تولون هروبًا من هجمات الألمان عليه أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1951 - الجيش الإسرائيلي يدمر قرية البونيشات الفلسطينية.
1978 - تأسيس حزب العمال الكردستاني.
1980 - مؤتمر القمة العربي المنعقد في عمّان يقرر قطع العلاقات مع أي دولة تعترف بالقدس عاصمة لإسرائيل أو تنقل سفارتها إليها.
1984 - تبادل السفراء بين الولايات المتحدة والعراق لأول مرة منذ عام 1967.
1991 - الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة تتهمان ليبيا بالضلوع في تفجير طائرة بان أمريكان فوق إسكتلندا، وبداية ما عرف بقضية لوكربي.
2005 - انعقاد القمة الأوروبية / المتوسطية في برشلونة لبحث قضايا الإرهاب والهجرة غير الشرعية والإصلاح السياسي.
2007 - انعقاد مؤتمر أنابوليس للسلام في الشرق الأوسط في أنابوليس.
2008 - البرلمان العراقي يقر الاتفاق الأمني بين العراق والولايات المتحدة بأغلبيه 144 صوت من الحضور وسط اعتراضات من نواب التيار الصدري.
*مواليد*




1701 - أندرس سلزيوس، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء وفلكيسويدي.
1857 - تشارلز شرينغتون، طبيب إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1932.
1874 - حاييم فايتسمان، رئيس إسرائيل.
1903 - لارس أونساغر، عالم فيزياء وكيمياء نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1968.
1967 - شيرين سيف النصر، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*




511 - كلوفيس الأول، ملك الفرنجة.
835 - الإمام محمد الجواد، تاسع أئمة الشيعة الاثنا عشرية.
1198 - الملكة كونستانس، ملكة مملكة صقلية.
1754 - أبراهام دي موافر، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1852 - آدا لوفلايس، عالمة رياضيات إنجليزية.
1953 - أوجين أونيل، كاتب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1936.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




عيد الأبطال في بيلاروسيا.
عيد فيلبس في الأرثوذكسية الشرقية.


----------



## tonyturboman (28 نوفمبر 2011)

28 نوفمبر​
1520 - البحار البرتغالي فرديناندو ماجلان يصل إلى المحيط الهادي قادمًا من المحيط الأطلسي عبر مضيق يفصل بين أمريكا الجنوبية والقطب الجنوبي، وسمي بعد ذلك بمضيق ماجلان.
1899 - تأسيس نادي برشلونة في إسبانيا.
1915 - الشيخ جابر المبارك الصباح يتولى الحكم في الكويت خلفًا لأبيه الشيخ مبارك الصباح.
1943 – انعقاد أولى جلسات مؤتمر طهران الذي جمع بين القادة الثلاثة جوزيف ستالين وفرانكلين روزفلت وونستون تشرشل إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية وذلك لتحديد الأهداف المشتركة لمواجهة دول المحور، ودام المؤتمر حتى 2 ديسمبر.
1960 - موريتانيا تحصل على الاستقلال رسميًا من الاستعمار الفرنسي، وتنصيب المختار ولد داداه رئيسًا للدولة.
1971 - اغتيال رئيس الوزراء الأردني وصفي التل على يد منظمة أيلول الأسود في القاهرة.
1972 - التوقيع على "بيان طرابلس للوحدة اليمنية" بين جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية والجمهورية العربية اليمنية.
1988 - الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين يقوم بأول زيارة له إلى مصر منذ توليه الرئاسة.
1990 - 
جون ميجور يتولى رئاسة الوزراء في المملكة المتحدة.
مجلس الأمن الدولي يصدر قراراً حمل رقم 677 يدين فيه محاولات العراق تغيير التكوين الديمغرافي لسكان الكويت وإعدام السجلات المدنية التي تحتفظ الحكومة الكويتية الشرعية بها.

1994 - استفتاء عام في النرويج للتصويت على انضمامها إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي، وكانت النتيجة رفض الانضمام.
*مواليد*




1118 - الإمبراطور مانويل كومنينوس، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1489 - الملكة مارغريت تيودور، زوجة جيمس الرابع ملك إسكتلندا.
1632 - جون باتيست لولي، موسيقي فرنسي.
1757 - ويليام بليك، شاعر إنجليزي.
1820 - فريدريك أنجلز، فيلسوف ألماني.
1829 - أنتون روبنشتاين، موسيقي روسي.
1907 - ألبيرتو مورافيا، أديب إيطالي.
1908 - كلود ليفي ستروس، عالم فرنسي في علم الاجتماع.
1926 - جميل راتب، ممثل مصري.
1950 - راسل هالس، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1993.
1962 - جون ستيوارت، ممثل أمريكي.
*وفيات*




1170 - أواين غوينيد، ملك مملكة غوينيد.
1680 - جان لورينزو برنيني، فنان إيطالي.
1859 - واشنطن إيرفينج، مؤلف أمريكي.
1921 - عبد البهاء عباس، مؤسس الدين البهائي.
1954 - إنريكو فيرمي، عالم فيزياءإيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1938.
2003 - 
ذكرى، مغنية تونسية.
أيمن السويدي، رجل أعمال مصري.

*أعياد ومناسبات*




عيد الاستقلال في موريتانيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (29 نوفمبر 2011)

29 نوفمبر​
1226 - لويس التاسع يتولى عرش فرنسا.
1945 - قيام جمهورية يوغسلافيا الاشتراكية الاتحادية.
1947 - صدور قرار مجلس الأمن الدولي رقم 181 والداعي إلى تقسيم فلسطين بين العرب واليهود.
1951 - تونس تعلن الإضراب العام إحتجاجًا على رفض فرنسا مطالب حكومة محمد شنيق الداعية للاستقلال وإنشاء مجلس نيابي.
1963 - الرئيس الأمريكي ليندون جونسون يشكل لجنة خاصة يرأسها رئيس المحكمة العليا إيرل وارين وذلك من أجل التحقيق في حادث اغتيال الرئيس جون كينيدي وذلك بعد أسبوع من الحادث.
1990 - مجلس الأمن يصدر القرار رقم 678 والقاضي باستخدام القوة لتحرير الكويت إذا لم ينسحب العراق منها قبل 15 يناير1991.
*مواليد*



1797 - غايتانو دونيزيتي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1803 - كريستيان دوبلر، عالم فيزياء نمساوي.
1849 - جون أمبروز فلمنج، مهندس كهرباء وعالم فيزياء إنجليزي.
1874 - إيغاس مونيز، طبيب برتغالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1949.
1898 - كليف لويس، أديب أيرلندي.
1922 - عبد الحفيظ التطاوي، ممثل مصري.
1932 - جاك شيراك، رئيس فرنسا.
1938 - موفق بهجت، مغني سوري.
*وفيات*



1072 - السلطان ألب أرسلان، سلطان سلجوقي.
1643 - كلاوديو مونتيفيردي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1780 - ماريا تيريزا، ملكة المجروبوهيميا وإمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1924 - جاكومو بوتشيني، ملحن أوبراإيطالي.
1972 - كارل ستالينغ، موسيقي أمريكي.
1986 - كاري غرانت، ممثل أمريكي.
2001 - جورج هاريسون، مغني بريطاني وأحد أعضاء فرقة البيتلز
2009 - الأميرة فريال، ابنة فاروق الأول ملك مصر.
2010 - ماريو مونيتشيلي، مخرج إيطالي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم العالمي للتضامن مع الشعب الفلسطيني.
يوم تحرير ألبانيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (30 نوفمبر 2011)

30 نوفمبر​
1853 - وقوع معركة سينوب البحرية بين الإمبراطورية الروسية والدولة العثمانية، والتي إنتهت بتحطيم الأسطول العثماني.
1854 - حاكم مصرمحمد سعيد باشا يمنح الفرنسي فرديناند دي لسبس امتياز حفر قناة السويس.
1919 - المرأة في فرنسا تحصل على حق المشاركة في الانتخابات التشريعية.
1939 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يغزو فنلندا التي أعلنت حيادها في النزاعات العالمية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، وهو ما عرف باسم حرب الشتاء.
1967 - استقلال اليمن الجنوبي برئاسة قحطان محمد الشعبي.
1970 -
الأمم المتحدة تصدر "القرار رقم 649" والذي نص على حق الشعب الفلسطيني في تقرير مصيره.
إطلاق اسم جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية على اليمن الجنوبي.

1971 - القوات الإيرانية تسيطر على جزر طنب الكبرى وطنب الصغرى وأبو موسى في الخليج العربي وتدعي ملكيتها.
1973 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تقر الاتفاقية الدولية لقمع جريمة الفصل العنصري والمعاقبة على هذه الجريمة.
1999 - نواب مجلس الأمة الكويتي يصوتون ضد منح المرأة حق المشاركة في الانتخابات.
*مواليد*





1498 - أندريس دي أوردانيتا، مستكشف إسباني.
1667 - جوناثان سويفت، أديب وسياسي أيرلندي.
1817 - تيودور مومسن، مؤرخ وكاتب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1902.
1835 - مارك توين، روائي أمريكي.






1869 - غوستاف دالين، عالم فيزياءسويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1912.
1874 - ونستون تشرشل، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1953.
1889 - إدغار أدريان، طبيب بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1932.
1906 - رياض السنباطي، ملحن مصري.
1915 - هنري تاوب، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1983.
1926 - أندرو سكالي، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1977.
*وفيات*





1900 - أوسكار وايلد، كاتب أيرلندي.
1949 - بشارة واكيم، ممثل مصري.
1965 - كامل الشناوي، شاعر وصحافي مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





اليوم العالمي لوقف عقوبة الإعدام.
عيد الاستقلال في بربادوس.
يوم القديس أندراوس في إسكتلندا.


----------



## tonyturboman (2 ديسمبر 2011)

1 ديسمبر​
1294 - العادل زين الدين كتبغا المنصوري يتولى الحكم ليصبح عاشر سلطان للدولة المملوكية.
1534 - السلطان سليمان القانوني يضم مدينة بغداد إلى الدولة العثمانية بعد أن كانت تحت سيطرة الدولة الصفوية.
1640 - الملك جون الرابع ملك البرتغال يتمكن من تخليص بلاده من سيطرة إسبانيا وذلك بعد ستين عامًا من هذه السيطرة.
1882 - تعيين شمس الدين الإنبابي شيخًا للجامع الأزهر.
1889 - صدور العدد الأول من جريدة المؤيد والتي أسسها مصطفى كامل ورأس تحريرها علي يوسف.
1942 - إمبراطور اليابان هيروهيتو يوقع على قرار إعلان الحرب على الولايات المتحدة، وإنضمام اليابان إلى دول المحور في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1948 - ملوك ورؤساء الدول العربية يتفقون على تنصيب الملك عبد الله الأول ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية ملكًا على الضفة الغربية والقدس.
1981 - الإعلان رسميًا عن اكتشاف فيروس الإيدز.
1988 -
الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تقرر الانتقال إلى جنيف للإستماع لخطاب رئيس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات بعد أن رفضت الولايات المتحدة إعطاءه تأشيرة دخول.
انتخاب بينظير بوتو ابنه الرئيس الراحل ذو الفقار علي بوتو رئيسة لوزراء باكستان.

2006 - المعارضة اللبنانية تنظم مظاهرة للمطالبة بتشكيل حكومة وحدة وطنية.

2008 - الرئيس الأمريكي المنتخب باراك أوباما يعلن اختياره لمنافسته بالانتخابات التمهيدية للحزب الديمقراطي للحصول على ترشيح الحزب للانتخابات الرئاسية هيلاري كلينتون لمنصب وزير الخارجية، لتكون بذلك كلينتون ثالث امرأه تتولى هذا المنصب بعد مادلين أولبرايت وكونداليزا رايز.
*مواليد*




1081 - الملك لويس السادس، ملك فرنسا.
1083 - آنا كومنينا، أميرة ومؤرخة بيزنطية.
1743 - مارتن كلابروث، عالم كيمياءألماني.
1766 - نيكولاي ميخائيلوفتش كرامزين، روائي ومؤرخ روسي.
1792 - نيكولاي لوباتشيفسكي، عالم رياضيات روسي.
1863 - قاسم أمين، كاتب مصري.
1908 - محمد مرسي أحمد، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء مصري.
1925 - مارتن رودبل، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1994.
1937 - ممدوح الليثي، كاتب سيناريو ومنتج مصري.
1941 - سعد الله ونوس، كاتب مسرحي سوري.
*وفيات*




1135 - الملك هنري الأول، ملك إنجلترا.
1521 - البابا ليون العاشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1729 - جياكومو فيليبو مارالدي، عالم إيطالي / فرنسي في علم الفلك.
1825 - ألكسندر الأول، قيصر الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1865 - أبراهام إيمانويل فروليش، كاتب سويسري.
1962 - فاخر فاخر، ممثل مصري.
1973 - دافيد بن غوريون، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.
1991 - جورج ستيجلر، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1982.
1994 - سامية جمال، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.
1998 - عائشة عبد الرحمن، كاتبة ومفكرة مصرية اشتهرت باسم بنت الشاطئ.
2010 - برلنتي عبد الحميد، ممثلة مصرية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




يوم الإيدز العالمي.
اليوم الوطني في رومانيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (3 ديسمبر 2011)

2 ديسمبر​
1922 - التوقيع على معاهدة العقير بين سلطنة نجد والمملكة العراقية والكويت والتي تم بموجبها ترسيم حدود الدول الثلاث.
1925 - 
بينيتو موسوليني بتبني الفاشية في إيطاليا لتحل محل الديمقراطية.
مصر تتنازل عن واحة الجغبوب لليبيا ، مقابل ليبيا تتنازل عن السلوم لمصر.

1942 - تشغيل أول مفاعل نووي في العالم بمدينة شيكاغوالأمريكية بإشراف العالم الإيطالي إنريكو فيرمي.
1943 - انتهاء أعمال مؤتمر طهران بين الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت والرئيس السوفيتي جوزيف ستالين ورئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة ونستون تشرشل.
1947 - وقوع معارك بين العرب واليهود في القدس عقب صدور قرار تقسيم فلسطين.
1950 - الجمعية التأسيسية في ليبيا تنتخب الأمير محمد إدريس السنوسي ملكًا على المملكة الليبية.
1956 - فيدل كاسترو يصل إلى كوبا على متن قارب بعد حوالي عام قضاه في المنفى بين المكسيك والولايات المتحدة.
1957 - بدأ العمل في أول محطة نووية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية في الولايات المتحدة.
1971 - إعلان اتحاد إمارات أبوظبي ودبي والشارقة وعجمان وأم القيوين والفجيرة تحت اسم دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، واختيار حاكم إمارة أبوظبي الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان رئيسًا لها.
1979 - حرق مقر السفارة الأمريكية في العاصمة الليبية طرابلس من قبل حوالي 2000 متظاهر ليبي.
*مواليد*



1885 - جورج مينوت، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب لعام 1934.
1907 - نقولا زيادة، مؤرخ لبناني من أصل فلسطيني.
1928 - عبد الله فرغلي، ممثل مصري.
1930 - غاري بيكر، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1992.
1972 - جيهان نصر، ممثلة مصرية.
1977 - مانيا نبواني، ممثلة سورية.
1981 - بريتني سبيرز، مغنية أمريكية.
*وفيات*



1547 - هرنان كورتيس، مستكشف إسباني.
1814 - ماركيز دي ساد، كاتب فرنسي.
1918 - إدموند روستان، شاعر ومسرحي فرنسي.
1944 - فيليبو توماسو مارينيتي، شاعر إيطالي.
1987 - لويس لولوار، عالم كيمياء حيويةأرجنتيني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1970.
1992 - نور الدين الأتاسي، رئيس سوريا.
2008 - ليلى كرم، ممثلة لبنانية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم الدولي لإلغاء الرق.
اليوم الوطني في الإمارات العربية المتحدة.
اليوم الوطني في لاوس


----------



## tonyturboman (3 ديسمبر 2011)

3 ديسمبر​
1101 - أبو علي المنصور يتولى الخلافة ويتخذ لقب الآمر بأحكام الله، ليكون بذلك الخليفة الفاطمي العاشر.
1586 - البحار والمستكشف الإنجليزي السيرتوماس هيريوت يكتشف نبات البطاطس في كولومبيا بأمريكا الجنوبية.
1621 - عالم الفلك الإيطالي جاليليو جاليلي يخترع التلسكوب الخاص به.
1882 - بدء محاكمة زعماء الثورة العرابية في مصر.
1922 - بدء عروض فيلم "قصة البحر" في إحدى قاعات العرض السينمائي في نيويورك، وهو أول فلم سينمائي بالألوان.
1956 - إتمام انسحاب القوات الفرنسية والبريطانية من مصر وذلك بعد فشل ما عرف باسم العدوان الثلاثي والذي شنته الدولتان مع إسرائيل.
1958 - إندونيسيا تؤمم المصالح الهولندية في أراضيها.
1973 - الأمم المتحدة تصدر قرارات لمعاقبة مجرمي الحرب ومرتكبي الجرائم ضد الإنسانية.
1984 - انفجار بمصنع "شركة يونيون كاربايد" الكيميائي في مدينة بهوبال الهندية يودي بحياة 3800 شخص وتضرر ما بين 150000 إلى 600000 نسمة، واشتهرت الحادثة باسم كارثة بوبال وهي من أسوأ الكوارث الصناعية في التاريخ من حيث عدد المتضررين.
1987 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة توافق بأغلبية 129 صوتًا على عقد مؤتمر دولي للسلام في الشرق الأوسط.
1990 - العاصمة الصومالية مقديشيو تسقط في يد المتمردين ضد حكم الرئيس محمد زياد بري.
1992 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يوافق على التدخل العسكري في الصومال بقيادة الولايات المتحدة وذلك لوقف الحرب الأهلية هناك بعد انهيار حكومة الرئيس محمد زياد بري.
*مواليد*



1368 - الملك شارل السادس، ملك فرنسا.
1857 - جوزيف كونراد، أديب وروائي بولندي.
1886 - كارل مان سيغباهن، عالم فيزياء سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1924.
1900 - ريشارد كون، عالم كيمياء حيوية نمساوي / ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1938.
1911 - نينو روتا، ملحن إيطالي.
1919 - مديحة يسري، ممثلة مصرية.
1925 - كيم داي جونج، رئيس كوريا الجنوبية حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2000.
1933 - بول كروتزن، عالم كيمياءهولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1995.
1978 - ديما بياعة، ممثلة سورية.
*وفيات*



311 - ديوكلتيانوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1552 - القديس فرنسيس كسفاريوس، مبشر مسيحي.
1966 - عبد الرحمن الرافعي، مؤرخ مصري.
1992 - صلاح قابيل، ممثل مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم العالمي لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة.
اليوم العالمي للغات الباسكية.


----------



## tonyturboman (5 ديسمبر 2011)

4 ديسمبر​
1918 - الرئيس الأمريكي وودرو ويلسون يبحر إلى أوروبا لبدء محادثات السلام في مدينة فرساي بشأن الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1952 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تنظر في علاقة تونس بفرنسا.
1954 - محكمة الثورة بمصر تحكم على ستة من قيادات الإخوان المسلمون بالإعدام، وعلى سبعة آخرين بالسجن المؤبد وذلك بتهمه محاولة اغتيال الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر فيما عرف باسم حادثة المنشية.
1982 - جمهورية الصين الشعبية تتبنى دستورها الجديد.
1990 -
الاتحاد السوفيتي يسمح بالملكية الخاصة لأول مرة.
زعيم المتمردين في تشاد إدريس ديبي يعلن نفسه رئيسًا مؤقتًا بعد إقالة الرئيس حسين حبري.

1991 - تحرير آخر رهينة أمريكي في لبنان تيري أندرسون بعد ست سنوات ونصف من خطفه بواسطة حزب الله.
*مواليد*




1795 - توماس كارليل، كاتب ومؤخ إسكتلندي.
*وفيات*




749 - يوحنا الدمشقي، قديس.
1123 - عمر الخيام، فيلسوف وعالم فلك ورياضيات فارسي.
1679 - توماس هوبز، فيلسوف إنجليزي.
1798 - لويجي جالفاني، طبيب وعالم تشريح إيطالي.
1935 - شارل ريشه، عالم فيزيولوجيا فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1913.
1945 - توماس مورغان، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1933.
2005 - ألفريد فرج، كاتب مسرحي مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




ذكرى القديس يوحنا الدمشقي.
يوم التعدين في بولندا.
يوم البحرية في الهند.


----------



## tonyturboman (5 ديسمبر 2011)

5 ديسمبر​
1936 - جمهوريات أرمينيا السوفييتية الإشتراكية وأذربيجان الإشتراكية وجورجيا السوفييتية الإشتراكية وقرغيزستان يصبحون جزءً من الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1952 - اغتيال مؤسس الاتحاد العام التونسي للشغل فرحات حشاد على يد عصابة اليد الحمراء.
1957 - الرئيس الإندونيسي أحمد سوكارنو يطالب بخروج جميع الهولنديين من بلاده.
1962 - الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي تتفقان على استخدام الفضاء الخارجي للأغراض السلمية.
1967 - وقوع مذبحة داك سون في فيتنام.
1977 - سوريا وليبيا والعراق والجزائرومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية يقررون قطع العلاقات مع مصر.
1978 - الاتحاد السوفيتي وأفغانستان يوقعان اتفاقية تعاون وصداقة، وهو الاتفاق الذي مهد للسوفييت غزو أفغانستان.
1984 - إرهابيون يختطفون طائرة بوينغ 747 تابعة للخطوط الجوية الكويتية ويتوجهون بها إلى إيران.
1989 - العراق يطلق صاروخ العابد من قاعدة الأنبار الجوية ويتكون من ثلاث طبقات، وهو أول صاروخ فضائي عربي بمدى 2000 كيلومتر.
1996 - الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلينتون يسمي مندوبة بلاده في الأمم المتحدة مادلين أولبرايت لتكون وزيرة للخارجية، لتصبح أول امرأة تتولى هذا المنصب في الولايات المتحدة.
2005 - زلزال عنيف يضرب بحيره تنجانيقا في أفريقيا ويسبب خسائر كبيرة في جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية.
*مواليد*



1443 - البابا يوليوس الثاني، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1782 - مارتن فان بيورين، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن.
1868 - أرنولد سومرفيلد، عالم فيزياءألماني.
1896 - كارل كوري، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1947.
1901 - 
والت ديزني، منتج ومدير رسوم متحركةأمريكي ومؤسس شركة والت ديزني.
فيرنر هايزنبيرغ، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1932.

1903 - سيسل باول، عالم فيزياء بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1950.
1932 - شيلدون جلاشو، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1979.
1937 - سهير الباروني، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*



1560 - الملك فرانسوا الثاني، ملك فرنسا.
1624 - غاسبار بوهين، عالم سويسري في علم النبات.
1791 - فولفغانغ أماديوس موتسارت، موسيقي نمساوي.
1870 - ألكسندر دوما، روائي فرنسي.
1925 - فواديسواف ريمونت، أديب بولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1924.
1965 - جوزف إيرلنغر، عالم فيزيولوجيا أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1944.
2008 - البطريرك أليكسي الثاني، بطريرك موسكو وسائر روسيا ورأس الكنيسة الروسية الأرثوذكسية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم العالمي للمتطوعين من أجل التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية.
اليوم الوطني في تايلاند.
يوم مثلث برمودا.


----------



## tonyturboman (6 ديسمبر 2011)

6 ديسمبر​
1240 - المغول يتمكنون من السيطرة على كييف.
1877 - صدور العدد الأول من صحيفة واشنطن بوست الأمريكية.
1917 - إعلان استقلال فنلندا عن روسيا بعد الثورة البلشفية سنة 1917.
1941 - جوزيف ستالين يبدأ هجومه المضاد ضد أدولف هتلر في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1956 - القوات الجنوب أفريقية تعتقل نيلسون مانديلا و156 من رفاقه بسبب نشاطاتهم السياسية المناهضة لنظام الفصل العنصري في جنوب أفريقيا.
1971 -
الإمارات العربية المتحدة تنظم إلى جامعة الدول العربية.
باكستان تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع الهند بسبب اعترافها باستقلال بنغلاديش.

2004 - اقتحام القنصلية الأمريكية في جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
*مواليد*




1285 - الملك فرناندو الرابع، ملك مملكة قشتالة.
1421 - الملك هنري السادس، ملك إنجلترا.
1778 - لويس جوزيف غي ـ لوساك، عالم كيمياء وفيزياء فرنسي.
1898 - غونار ميردل، اقتصادي سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1974.
1904 - إيف كوري، كاتبة فرنسية.
1915 - عبد الغني النجدي، ممثل مصري.
1917 - كمال جنبلاط، مفكر وزعيم سياسي لبناني.
1920 - جورج بورتر، عالم كيمياءبريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1967.
1942 - بيتر هاندكه، كاتب نمساوي.
1964 - شريهان، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*




346 - القديس نقولا، أسقف يوناني.
1889 - جيفيرسون ديفيس، الرئيس الوحيد للولايات الكونفدرالية الأمريكية.
1892 - إيرنست فيرنر فون سيمنز، مخترع ألماني.
1991 - ريتشارد ستون، اقتصادي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1984.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




اليوم الدولي لاستذكار أعمال العنف ضد النساء في كندا.
عيد الاستقلال في فنلندا.
يوم الدستور في إسبانيا.
يوم الأخت الكبرى في اليابان.


----------



## MAJI (6 ديسمبر 2011)

يوم الأخت الكبرى في اليابان. !!!!!!
شئ جميل ان يحدد يوم للاخت الكبرى 
شكرا على تعب محبتك
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tonyturboman (8 ديسمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> يوم الأخت الكبرى في اليابان. !!!!!!
> شئ جميل ان يحدد يوم للاخت الكبرى
> شكرا على تعب محبتك
> الرب يبارك خدمتك


 اليابان نبل الاخلاق
وصايا النبل فى اليابان دستور شفهى يقدسونه 
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (8 ديسمبر 2011)

7 ديسمبر​


1877 - توماس إديسون يخترع الفونوغراف، وهي آلة قادرة على تسجيل وإعادة بث الأصوات المسجلة.

1912 - اكتشاف تمثال الملكة الفرعونية نفرتيتي زوجة الفرعون إخناتون في منطقة تل العمارنة بالمنيا في جنوب مصر.
1919 - وصول "لجنة ملنر" إلى مصر والتي تهدف إلى التحقيق بأسباب إندلاع الثورة والتي عرفت باسم ثورة 1919.
1934 - الكويت تتعرض لهطول أمطار غزيرة أدت إلى تهدم عدد كبير من المنازل وتضرر 18000 نسمة، وعرفت هذه السنة بسنة الهدامة.
1941 - قوات البحرية الإمبراطورية اليابانية تقوم بهجوم على القاعدة العسكرية الأمريكية في بيرل هاربر في جزيرة أواهو في جزر هاواي، وأدى الهجوم إلى تدمير كامل الأسطول الأمريكي.
1949 - رئيس حكومة جمهورية الصين شيانج كاي شيك يعلن عن اختيار تايبيه في جزيرة تايوان عاصمة مؤقتة للبلاد وذلك بعد فراره وحكومته من نانجينغ إلى تايوان.
1953 - صدور العدد الأول من جريدة الجمهورية المصرية.
1972 - تعرض إيميلدا ماركوس زوجة رئيس الفلبين فرديناند ماركوس لعملية اغتيال فاشله أسفرت عن أصابتها بطعنة في جسدها.
1976 - أمين عام الأمم المتحدة كورت فالدهايم يفوز بفترة ثانية لتولي الأمانة العامة لهيئة الأمم المتحدة.
1988 - الزعيم الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات يعترف لأول مره بحق إسرائيل في الوجود.
2004 -
حامد قرضاي يؤدي اليمين الدستورية رئيسًا لأفغانستان بعد فوزه في أول انتخابات رئاسية فيها.
تنظيم القاعدة يتبنى الهجوم على القنصلية الأمريكية في جدة.

*مواليد*




521 - كولومبا، قديس أيرلندي.
1545 - هنري ستيوارت، زوج ملكة إسكتلندا ماري ستيوارت.
1933 - كرم مطاوع، ممثل ومخرج مصري.
1966 - عبد الكريم جودة، دبلوماسي لبناني.
1976 - بسمة، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*




43 ق.م. - شيشرون، فيلسوف روماني.
328 - امرؤ القيس، ملك الحيرة.
1254 - البابا إنوسنت الرابع، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1906 - إيلي دوكميان، صحفي سويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1902.
1947 - نيكولاس موراي باتلر، أكاديمي وسياسي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1931.
1993 - ولفجانج باول، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1989.
1998 - مارتن رودبل، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1994.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




اليوم العالمي للطيران المدني.
عيد الاستقلال في كوت ديفوار.
يوم الشموع في كولومبيا.
بداية داشوه في اليابان.


----------



## tonyturboman (8 ديسمبر 2011)

8 ديسمبر​
1714 - الدولة العثمانية تعلن الحرب على البندقية.
1932 - إمبراطور إثيوبيا منليك الثاني يقود قوات بلادة إلى هزيمة القوات الإيطالية وطرد الحاكم الإيطالي منها.
1941 - الولايات المتحدة تدخل الحرب العالمية الثانية إلى جانب قوات الحلفاء بعد الهجوم على بيرل هاربر.
1947 - اللجنة السياسية لجامعة الدول العربية تعقد اجتماعًا حضره رؤساء حكومات الدول العربية وذلك لإحباط قرار تقسيم فلسطين والحيلولة دون قيام دولة إسرائيل.
1949 - تأسيس وكالة الأمم المتحدة لإغاثة وتشغيل اللاجئين الفلسطينيين / الأونروا.
1952 - الاضطرابات تعم الدار البيضاء بسبب مقتل مؤسس الاتحاد العام التونسي للشغل فرحات حشاد.
1958 - صدور العدد الأول من مجلة العربي في الكويت والتي يرأس تحريرها الدكتور أحمد زكي.
1966 - الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي توقعان معاهدة لحضر التجارب الأسلحة النووية في الفضاء الخارجي.
1969 - سوريا تصادر ممتلكات شركة نفط العراق.
1987الرئيسان الأميركي رونالد ريغان والسوفيتي ميخائيل غورباتشوف يوقعان في واشنطن اتفاقية إزالة الصواريخ المتوسطة المدى المركزة في أوروبا.
1991 - تأسيس اتحاد الدول المستقلة والتي جمعت الدول الخمسة عشر المستقلة عن الاتحاد السوفيتي..
2007 - مقتل المخرج العراقي عدنان إبراهيم بعد طعنه في رقبته أمام مكتبه في العاصمة السورية دمشق.
*مواليد*



65 ق.م. - هوراس، شاعر روماني.
1542 - الملكة ماري ستيوارت، ملكة إسكتلندا.
1708 - الإمبراطور فرانسيس الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1730 - يان إينخنهاوسز، عالم هولندي في علم النبات.
1832 - بيورنستيرن بيورنسون، كاتب نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1903.
1865 - جان سيبيليوس، موسيقي فنلندي.
1938 - غسان مطر، ممثل فلسطيني.
1945 - إيمان سركسيان، ممثلة لبنانية.
1947 - توماس تشيك، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1989.
1952 - عباس النوري، ممثل سوري.
1981 - مي كساب، مغنية وممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*



1978 - جولدا مائير، رئيسة وزراء إسرائيل.
1980 - جون لينون، مغني إنجليزي.
1982 - مارتي روبينز، مغني أمريكي.
2007 - عدنان إبراهيم، مخرج عراقي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم الدستور في رومانيا.
عيد الأم في بنما.
عيد سيدة الحبل بلا دنس في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.
يوم بودهي في البوذية.
عيد الأضواء في فرنسا.


----------



## tonyturboman (9 ديسمبر 2011)

9 ديسمبر​
1917 - المملكة المتحدة تحتل القدس أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1947 - مجلس الأمن يصدر قرارًا بتدويل القدس.
1949 - صدور قرار من الأمم المتحدة رقم 303 بإعادة تأكيد وضع القدس تحت نظام دولي دائم.
1961 - انتهاء محاكمة النازي أدولف أيخمان في إسرائيل وإدانته بارتكاب جرائم حرب ضد اليهود والإنسانية.
1967 - نيكولاي تشاوتشيسكو يصل إلى الحكم في رومانيا.
1987 - 
بدء الإنتفاضة الفلسطينية الأولى.
أعضاء السوق الأوروبية يوقعون على معاهدة ماسترخت للوحدة الاقتصادية والنقدية.
تونس تعيد علاقاتها مع مصر.

*مواليد*



1608 - جون ميلتون، شاعر إنجليزي.
1842 - بيوتر كروبوتكين، عالم جغرافيا روسي.
1868 - فريتز هابر، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1918.
1914 - زوزو ماضي، ممثلة مصرية.
1916 - كيرك دوغلاس، ممثل أمريكي.
1917 - جيمس رينوتر، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1975.
1919 - ويليام ليبسكوم، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1976.
1926 - هنري كيندال، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1990.
1946 - سونيا غاندي، سياسية هندية ورئيسة حزب المؤتمر الوطني الهندي الحاكم وأرملة رئيس الوزراء الهندي راجيف غاندي.
*وفيات*



1937 - غوستاف دالين، عالم فيزياءسويدي حاص على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1912.
1946 - شكيب أرسلان، كاتب وأديب ومفكر لبناني.
1971 - رالف بنش، دبلوماسي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1950.
1976 - الأميرة فتحية، ابنة فؤاد الأول ملك مصر.
1992 - يحيى حقي، كاتب روائي مصري.
1996 - كرم مطاوع، ممثل ومخرج مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



عيد الاستقلال في تنزانيا.
عيد الجيش في بيرو.


----------



## tonyturboman (11 ديسمبر 2011)

10 ديسمبر​
1901 - بدء تسليم جوائز نوبل للمرة الأولى.
1902 - افتتاح الخزان التابع لسد أسوان في مصر.
1948 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تصدر الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان.
1953 - رئيس الوزراء البريطاني ونستون تشرشل يستلم جائزة نوبل في الأدب.
1984 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تقر اتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب.
1995 - انسحاب الجيش الإسرائيلي من نابلس تنفيذًا لبنود اتفاقية أوسلو.
2006 - المعارضة اللبنانية تنظم اعتصام شعبي ضد الحكومة يعتبر الأكبر في تاريخ لبنان بوسط بيروت حيث قدرت الوكالات الرسمية عدد المتظاهرين بأكثر من مليون شخص.
*مواليد*




1815 - آدا لوفلايس، عالمة رياضيات إنجليزية.
1851 - ملفل ديوي، صاحب تصنيف ديوي العشري.
1891 - نيلي زاكس، شاعرة ألمانية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1966.
1934 - هوارد تيمن، عالم أمريكي في علم الوراثة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1975.
1967 - ماجد الكدواني، ممثل مصري.
1980 - حليمة بولند، مذيعة كويتية.
*وفيات*




1198 - ابن رشد، فيلسوف أندلسي.
.
1896 - ألفرد نوبل، مهندس وعالم كيمياء سويدي وصاحب جائزة نوبل.
1936 - لويجي بيرانديلو، كاتب إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1934.
2010 - جون فين، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2002.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




اليوم العالمي لحقوق الإنسان.
يوم الدستور في تايلاند.
يوم تقديم جائزة نوبل للفائزين بها.


----------



## tonyturboman (11 ديسمبر 2011)

11 ديسمبر​
1936 - ملك المملكة المتحدة إدوارد الثامن يتنازل عن العرش ليتزوج من الأمريكية واليس سمبسون.
1941 - ألمانياوإيطاليا تعلنان الحرب على الولايات المتحدة في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1947 - إنشاء منظمة اليونسيف العالمية لرعاية الأطفال.
1948 - 
الحكومة الإسرائيلية تقرر اعتبار القدس عاصمة لإسرائيل.
صدور قرار من الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تضمن إنشاء لجنة التوفيق الدولية للفلسطينيين.

1957 - صدور قرار من الأمم المتحدة ينص على حق الشعوب في تقرير مصيرها.
1960 - مظاهرات في الجزائر ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي.
1967 - جورج حبش يعلن تأسيس الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين.
1972 - هبوط رواد المركبة أبولو 17 على سطح القمر.
1974 - لجنة تصفية الاستعمار في الأمم المتحدة تحيل قضية الصحراء الغربية إلى محكمة العدل الدولية.
*مواليد*



1475 - البابا ليون العاشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1781 - ديفيد بروستر، عالم فيزياءإسكتلندي.
1801 - كريستيان ديتريش جرابه، كاتب ألماني.
1803 - هيكتور بيرليوز، موسيقي فرنسي.
1810 - ألفرد دي موسيه، شاعر فرنسي.
1843 - روبرت كوخ، طبيب وعالم بكتيريا ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1905.
1882 - ماكس بورن، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1954.
1911 - نجيب محفوظ، أديب وروائي مصري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1988.
1918 - ألكسندر سولجنيتسين، أديب روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1970.
1925 - بول غرينغارد، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2000.
1943 - جون كيري، سياسي أمريكي.
1953 - رندة الشهال، مخرجة لبنانية.
*وفيات*



1282 - ميخائيل الثامن باليولوج، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1938 - كريستيان لويس لانج، سياسي نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1921.
1945 - شارل فابري، عالم فيزياءفرنسي.
1978 - فنسانت دو فينيو، عالم كيمياء حيويةأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1955.
.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



ذكرى تأسيس منظمة اليونسيف.
عيد الجمهورية في بوركينا فاسو.
يوم رقصة التانجو في الأرجنتين


----------



## tonyturboman (12 ديسمبر 2011)

12 ديسمبر​
1901 - غولييلمو ماركوني يجري أول بث للراديو عبر المحيط الأطلسي.
1924 - ملك العراق فيصل الأول يصادق على المعاهدة العراقية / البريطانية.
1925 - رضا بهلوي يطيح بالشاه أحمد مرزا القاجاري وينهي حكم القاجاريون للإمبراطورية الفارسية وينصب نفسه شاهًا.
1946 - جامعة الدول العربية تصدر القرار 142 الرافض لقرار تقسيم فلسطين.
1963 - الإعلان عن استقلال كينيا.
1967 - جمهورية اليمن الديمقراطية الشعبية تصبح عضوًا في جامعة الدول العربية.
1976 - تأسيس مؤسسة الكويت للتقدم العلمي.
1979 - جمهورية روديسيا تغير اسمها إلى زيمبابوي.
1990 - بدأ إرسال القناة الفضائية المصرية، وهي أول قناة رسمية فضائية في مصر.
1996 - عدي نجل الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال أدت إلى إصابته بجرح بليغ.
2005 -
اغتيال الصحافي والنائب اللبناني جبران تويني في تفجير سيارته.
الحكومة اللبنانية تطلب من مجلس الأمن إنشاء محكمة ذات طابع دولي لمحاكمة المشتبه بهم باغتيال الرئيس رفيق الحريري على أن تشمل كل الجرائم منذ محاولة اغتيال مروان حمادة.

مواليد

1791 - ماري لويز، زوجة نابليون بونابرت ودوقة بارما.
1821 - جوستاف فلوبير، كاتب فرنسي.
1863 - إدفارت مونك، رسام نرويجي.
1866 - ألفرد فيرنر، عالم كيمياءسويسري حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1913.
1912 - صالح جودت، شاعر مصري.
1914 - والتر برسي غاردنر، عسكري بريطاني ووالد الأميرة منى الحسين.
1971 - شكران مرتجى، ممثلة سورية.
1978 - إنجي شرف، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*




1904 - محمود سامي البارودي، شاعر وسياسي مصري.
1947 - هدى شعراوي، ناشطة من الناشطات المصريات في مجالي الاستقلال الوطني والنشاط النسوي في نهايات القرن التاسع عشر وحتى منتصف القرن العشرين.
2003 - فدوى طوقان، شاعرة وأديبة فلسطينية.
2005 - جبران تويني، صحافي وسياسي لبناني.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




اليوم الوطني في كينيا.
يوم الدستور في روسيا.
يوم الكانجي في اليابان


----------



## tonyturboman (13 ديسمبر 2011)

13 ديسمبر​
1920 - عصبة الأمم تعلن عن تأسيس المحكمة الدائمة للعدل الدولي وذلك لتسوية النزاعات الدولية.
1949 - الكنيست يصوت لصالح نقل عاصمة إسرائيل إلى القدس.
1967 - ملك اليونان قسطنطين الثاني يحاول الإطاحة بالعسكر الذين قادوا ما سمي بانقلاب الأمر الواقع وسيطروا على الحكم في أبريل1967 لكنه فشل وهرب إلى إيطاليا مع أسرته وأدى ذلك إلى إلغاء الملكية في اليونان والتحول إلى الجمهورية.
1970 - الإعلان عن قيام الجمهورية في مالطة التي كانت قد حصلت على استقلالها في عام 1964 كمملكة مستقلة وصدر لها دستور جديد مع استمرار ملكة المملكة المتحدة إليزابيث الثانية على عرش المملكة.
1996 - انتخاب الدبلوماسي الغاني كوفي عنان أمينًا عامًا للأمم المتحدة خلفًا لبطرس بطرس غالي.
2002 - الاتحاد الأوروبي يعلن موافقته على انضمام قبرص والتشيك وإستونيا ولاتفيا ولتوانيا وهنغاريا ومالطة وبولندا وسلوفاكيا وسلوفينيا وذلك ابتداء من 1 يناير2004.
2003 - إلقاء القبض على الرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين.
*مواليد*



1533 - الملك إريك الرابع عشر، ملك السويد.
1553 - الملك هنري الرابع، ملك فرنسا.
1797 - هاينرش هاينه، شاعر ألماني.
1816 - إيرنست فيرنر فون سيمنز، مخترع ألماني.
1911 - ترجيف هافليمو، اقتصادي نرويجي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1989.
1919 - كاميليا، ممثلة مصرية.
1923 - فيليب أندرسون، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1977.
1957 - ماجدة الرومي، مغنية لبنانية.
*وفيات*



1048 - أبو الريحان البيروني، عالم فارسي في الرياضيات والفيزياء والفلك.
1250 - فريدريك الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1521 - الملك مانويل الأول، ملك البرتغال.
1754 - السلطان محمود الأول، سلطان عثماني.
1769 - كريستيان فورشتيغوت غيلرت، شاعر ألماني.
1930 - فريتز بريغل، عالم كيمياءنمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1923.
1931 - جوستاف لوبون، طبيب فرنسي.
1932 - أحمد شوقي، شاعر مصري ملقب بأمير الشعراء.
1935 - فيكتور غرينيار، عالم كيمياءفرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1912.
1955 - إيغاس مونيز، طبيب برتغالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1949.
1978 - عبده السروجي، ممثل ومغني مصري.
1983 - بهيجة حافظ، ممثلة مصرية.
2009 - بول سامويلسون، اقتصادي أمريكي حائز على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1970.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



عيد الجمهورية في مالطة.
عيد القديسة لوسي


----------



## tasoni queena (13 ديسمبر 2011)

> 11 ديسمبر​
> 
> 1936 - ملك المملكة المتحدة إدوارد الثامن يتنازل عن العرش ليتزوج من الأمريكية واليس سمبسون.
> 1941 - ألمانياوإيطاليا تعلنان الحرب على الولايات المتحدة في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
> ...



وعيد ميلاد تاسونى كوينا

من احدى الكوارث الطبيعية ههههههههههه


----------



## MAJI (14 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> وعيد ميلاد تاسونى كوينا
> 
> من احدى الكوارث الطبيعية ههههههههههه


كل سنة وانت طيبة تاسوني كوينا
ربما في يوم سنقرأ اسمك من مشاهير (حدث في مثل هذا اليوم)
ربنا يسعد حياتك


----------



## tonyturboman (16 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> وعيد ميلاد تاسونى كوينا
> 
> من احدى الكوارث الطبيعية ههههههههههه


 خلاص هانضيف بعد الاعياد والمناسبات 
الكوارث الطبيعية
واكتب فيه عيد ميلادك 
وزوج المستقبل يكتب فيه عيد زواجكم
كل سنة وانت طيبة يا قمر


----------



## tonyturboman (16 ديسمبر 2011)

14 ديسمبر​
557 - القسطنطينية تتعرض لدمار شديد من جراء زلزال.
1751 - تأسيس أكاديمية ثريشيان العسكرية كأول "أكاديمية عسكرية" في العالم.
1782 - الأخوة "مونت جولفر" يطلقون أول بالون هوائي إلى السماء وذلك في عهد لويس السادس عشر.
1900 - ماكس بلانك يقدم اشتقاق نظري لقانون إشعاع الجسم الأسود في ميكانيكا الكم.
1901 - العالم غولييلمو ماركوني يجري أول اتصال لاسلكي.
1911 - المستكشف النرويجي روال أموندسن يصل مع أربعة من زملائه إلى نقطة القطب الجنوبي للمرة الأولى.
1939 - إقصاء الاتحاد السوفيتي من عصبة الأمم وذلك بعد مهاجمته لفنلندا.
1950 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة توافق على إنشاء مفوضية الأمم المتحدة للاجئين والتي كان الهدف من إنشائها توفير المساعدات الإنسانية وحماية اللاجئين وحل مشكلاتهم في مختلف أنحاء العالم.
1967 - الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين تصدر بلاغها العسكري الأول.
1987 - الإعلان الرسمي عن تأسيس حركة المقاومة الإسلامية / حماس كمنظمة وطنية جهادية تهدف إلى استرداد فلسطين الوطن التاريخي القومي للفلسطينين وعاصمته القدس، أسس الحركة أحمد ياسين.
2003 - رئيس باكستان برفيز مشرف ينجو من محاولة اغتيال هي الثالثه منذ توليه السلطة.
2004 -
كوبا وفنزويلا تأسس التحالف من أجل الأمريكتين. 
افتتاح جسر ميلو رسميًا كأطول جسر في العالم، ويقع الجسر بالقرب من ميلو بفرنسا.

*مواليد*



1503 - نوستراداموس، طبيب ومنجم فرنسي.
1824 - بيير سيسيل بوفيس دي شافان، رسام فرنسي.
1861 - جورجي زيدان، أديب ومؤرخ لبناني.
1895 - 
الملك جورج السادس، ملك المملكة المتحدة.
بول إيلوار، شاعر فرنسي.

1909 - إدوارد تاتوم، عالم أحياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1958.
1922 - نيكولاي باسوف، عالم فيزياء روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1964.
*وفيات*



1799 - جورج واشنطن، أول رئيس للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
1861 - الأمير ألبرت، زوج الملكة فيكتوريا.
1984 - فيسنته ألكسندر، أديب إسباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1977.
1989 - أندريه ساخاروف، عالم نووي سوفيتي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1975.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم القطب الجنوبي.
يوم المعلم في فلسطين.


----------



## tonyturboman (16 ديسمبر 2011)

15 ديسمبر​
1612 - عالم الفلك الألماني سيمون ماريوس يتمكن من رصد مجرة أندروميدا من خلال المنظار لأول مرة.
1791 - بدأ الدراسة في أول مدرسة للقانون أو كلية الحقوق في الولايات المتحدة وذلك في جامعة بنسلفانيا.
1794 - الثورة الفرنسية تلغى محكمة الثورة التي تولت محاكمة رموز العهد الملكي في السنوات الأولى للثورة.
1918 - المؤتمر اليهودي العالمي يعقد أول مؤتمر له في الولايات المتحدة، وقد كان هذا المؤتمر قد تأسس كمنظمة يهودية تهدف إلى الدفاع عن مصالح اليهود وممارسة الضغط على مؤسسات الحكم في الولايات المتحدة بما يضمن تحقيق مصالح هذه الأقلية.
1952 - إجراء أول جراحة لتغيير جنس إنسان في العالم وكانت للدنماركي "جورج يورجنسن" والذي تحول إلى "كريستين يورجنسن".
1981 - إسرائيل تصدر قانونًا يقضي بضم هضبة الجولان للأراضي الإسرائيلية.
1993 - رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة جون ميجور ورئيس وزراء أيرلندا الشمالية ألبرت رينولد يصدران ما عرف باسم إعلان داوننغ ستريت الذي يعترف بحق سكان أيرلندا الشمالية في تقرير المصير.
2001 - إعاده افتتاح برج بيزا المائل بعد 11 سنه من الإغلاق والصيانة بتكلفة بلغت 27 مليون دولار أمريكي من دون إيقاف ميلان البرج.
2004 - سعد الفقيه يدعو لمظاهرات واعتصامات في السعودية تعبيرًا لمعارضته لنظام الحكم فيها.
2010 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يتخذ قرارًا بإنهاء غالبية العقوبات التي كان فرضها على العراق أبان عهد الرئيس السابق صدام حسين.
2011 - إنزال العلم الأمريكي في العراق إيذانًا بإنتهاء الوجود الأمريكي فيه والذي استمر قرابة تسعة أعوام وذلك بحضور وزير الدفاع الأمريكي ليون بانيتا.
*مواليد*



37 - نيرون، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1832 - غوستاف إيفل، معماري فرنسي.
1852 - هنري بيكريل، عالم فيزياءفرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1903.
1859 - لودفيك زامنهوف، مكتشف لغة الإسبرانتو.
1908 - علوية جميل، ممثلة مصرية من أصل لبناني.
1943 - الأميرة فادية، ابنة فاروق الأول ملك مصر.
*وفيات*



1072 - ألب أرسلان، سلطان سلجوقي.
1675 - يوهانس فيرمير، رسام هولندي.
1958 - فولفغانغ باولي، عالم فيزياءنمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1945.
1966 - والت ديزني، منتج ومدير رسوم متحركةأمريكي ومؤسس شركة والت ديزني.
1993 - زينب صدقي، ممثلة مصرية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم زامنهوف عند حركة الإسبرانتو تكريمًا لمخترعها لودفيك زامنهوف


----------



## tonyturboman (16 ديسمبر 2011)

16 ديسمبر​
1899 - تأسس نادي إيه سي ميلان على يد الإنجليزي هيربرت كيلبن.
1969 - البرلمان البريطاني يصوت بأغلبيه كبيرة لصالح إلغاء عقوبة الإعدام في حالة جرائم القتل.
1971 - البحرين تعلن استقلالها عن المملكة المتحدة وذلك بعد مئه وعشر سنوات من الاحتلال البريطاني.
1991 - استقلال جمهورية كازاخستان عن الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1998 - بدأ عملية ثعلب الصحراء التي قامت بها الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة ضد العراق وذلك بقصف أهداف ومنشئات حساسة بصواريخ كروز، وإستمرت العملية مدة ثلاثة أيام.
2004 - أحد المواقع الإسلامية ينشر شريط صوتي لأسامة بن لادن يشيد فيه تفجير القنصلية الأمريكية في مدينة جدةالسعودية.
2007 - قوات الأمن العراقية تتسلم أمن مدينة البصرة من القوات البريطانية.
*مواليد*



1775 - جاين أوستن، روائية إنجليزية.
1776 - جون فيلهلم رايتر، عالم كيمياءألماني.
1866 - فاسيلي كاندينسكي، رسام روسي.
1902 - رافائيل ألبرتي، شاعر إسباني.
1917 - آرثر سي كلارك، كاتب إنجليزي.
1928 - فيليب ك. ديك، كاتب أمريكي.
1963 - 
بسام كوسا، ممثل سوري.
بنجامين برات، ممثل أمريكي.

1975 - سامح حسين، ممثل مصري.
1984 - كندة حنا، ممثلة سورية.
*وفيات*



1515 - ألفونسو دي ألبوكيرك، مستكشف برتغالي.
1916 - غريغوري راسبوتين، راهب روسي.
1965 - سومرست موم، كاتب إنجليزي.
1989 - مها صبري، مغنية مصرية.
2006 - ماجدة الخطيب، ممثلة مصرية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم الوطني في البحرين.
عيد الاستقلال في كازاخستان.
يوم النصر في بنغلاديش.


----------



## tonyturboman (18 ديسمبر 2011)

17 ديسمبر​
1903 - نجاح أول محاولة في الطيران بمحرك من قبل الأخوان رايت.
1913 - أمين الرافعي يصدر جريدة الأخبار في مصر.
1942 - المملكة المتحدة تدين المذابح النازية ضد اليهود.
1951 - بدء ثورة الحبيب بورقيبة في تونس من أجل الاستقلال.
1979 - اختطاف أول معارض للحكم في السعودية ناصر السعيد بواسطة الاستخبارات الفلسطينية في لبنان.
2010 - الشاب التونسي محمد البوعزيزي يضرم النار في نفسه أمام مقر ولاية سيدي بوزيد وذلك بعد قيام سلطات بلدية مدينة سيدي بوزيد بمصادرة عربة كان يبيع عليها الخضار والفواكة وتنديدًا برفض قبول شكوى أراد تقديمها بحق الشرطية فادية حمدي التي قامت بصفعة، وأدت هذه الحادثة إلى إندلاع الثورة التونسية ضد حكم الرئيس زين العابدين بن علي.
*مواليد*



1770 - لودفيج فان بيتهوفن، موسيقي ألماني.
1797 - جوزيف هنري، عالم فيزياءأمريكي.
1842 - سوفوس لي، عالم رياضيات نرويجي.
1908 - ويلارد ليبي، عالم كيمياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1960.
1930 - الأميرة فتحية، ابنه فؤاد الأول ملك مصر.
*وفيات*



1830 - سيمون بوليفار، قائد ثوري وسياسي فنزويلي تدين له عدد من جمهوريات أمريكا الجنوبية باستقلالها عن الحكم الإسباني.
1897 - ألفونس دوديه، أديب فرنسي.
1907 - لورد كلفن، مهندس وعالم فيزياءإسكتلندي.
1964 - فيكتور هس، عالم فيزياء نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1936.
1989 - جورج شحادة، شاعر وكاتب مسرحي لبناني، كتب أعماله باللغة الفرنسية.
2009 - أمين الحافظ، رئيس سوريا.
2010 - يحيى سعادة، مخرج لبناني.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم الوطني في بوتان.
يوم الأخوان رايت في الولايات المتحدة


----------



## tonyturboman (18 ديسمبر 2011)

18 ديسمبر​
1865 - الولايات المتحدة تحرم العبودية.
1914 - إنجلترا تعلن الحماية على مصر وتنهي السيادة العثمانية عليها.
1956 - اليابان تصبح عضوًا في الأمم المتحدة.
1969 - الاتفاق النهائي بين المملكة العربية السعودية ودولة الكويت على اقتسام المنطقة المحايدة بينهما.
1972 - توقيع اتفاقية بين مصر والمجموعة الاقتصادية الأوروبية في بروكسل.
1997 - صدور قرار يمنح إسكتلندا برلمان خاص بها لأول مرة من ثلاثة قرون.
2002 - افتتاح مارينا مول في الكويت، وهو من أضخم المشاريع الذي ينفذها القطاع الخاص في الكويت.
2004 - قضاة عراقيون يحققون مع علي حسن المجيد ووزير الدفاع في عهد صدام حسين سلطان هاشم أحمد تمهيدًا لمحاكمتهم بتهمه ارتكاب جرائم ضد الإنسانية.
2006 - وزير الدفاع الأمريكي دونالد رامسفيلد يستقيل من منصبة.
*مواليد*



1856 - جوزيف جون طومسون، عالم فيزياءإنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1906.
1878 - جوزيف ستالين، زعيم شيوعي وقائد الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1886 - أمين الرافعي، رائد من رواد الصحافة والحركة الوطنية في مصر.
1913 - فيلي برانت، مستشار ألمانيا حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1971.
1936 - كريمان، ممثلة مصرية.
1946 - ستيفن سبيلبرغ، مخرج سينمائي أمريكي.
1957 - طلعت زكريا، ممثل مصري.
1963 - براد بيت، ممثل أمريكي.
1974 - نيللي كريم، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*



جوزيف باربيرا، رسام ومنتج أمريكي ومبتكر شخصيات توم وجيري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم الدولي للمهاجرين.
عيد الجمهورية في النيجر.


----------



## tonyturboman (19 ديسمبر 2011)

19 ديسمبر​
1915 - الألمان يخترعون غاز الفوسجين القاتل لاستخدامه في القذائف المدفعية وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1916 - بدأ معركة فردان أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى والتي استطاع الفرنسيون فيها وقف التقدم الألماني في بلادهم بدأوا بعده هجوم معاكس حقق نجاحًا كبيرًا.
1941 - أدولف هتلر ينصب نفسه قائد أعلى على الجيوش الألمانية ويلقب نفسه بالفوهرر.
1949 - انقلاب في سوريا بقيادة أديب الشيشكلي ضد سامي الحناوي الذي حاول توحيد سوريا مع العراق.
1963 - زنجبار تستقل عن التاج البريطاني.
1965 - إعادة انتخاب شارل ديغول رئيسًا لفرنسا.
1983 - سرقة كأس كأس العالم لكرة القدم (كأس جول ريميه) من خزائن الاتحاد البرازيلي لكرة القدم في مدينة ريو دي جانيرو.
1984 - المملكة المتحدة توقع اتفاق رسمي تنتقل بمقتضاه هونغ كونغ إلى السيادة الصينية عام 1997.
2001 - إطفاء الحرائق والأدخنه بشكل تام من أنقاض برجي مركز التجارة العالمي بعد ثلاثة أشهر من هجمات سبتمبر.
2003 - ليبيا تعلن إنها ستقوم بتدمير ترسانتها من أسلحة الدمار الشامل، كما أعلنت عن موافقة الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي على السماح لمفتشي الأسلحة على مراقبة التخلص من هذه الأسلحة بدون قيد أو شرط.
*مواليد*



1852 - ألبرت ميكلسون، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1907.
1903 - جورج سنيل، عالم أمريكي في علم الوراثة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1980.
1948 - عفاف شعيب، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*



1944 - الخديوي عباس حلمي الثاني، آخر خديوي لمصر.
1946 - بول لانجفان، عالم فيزياءفرنسي.
1953 - روبرت ميليكان، عالم فيزياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1923.
2004 - هيربرت براون، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1979
*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم التحرير في غوا بالهند.


----------



## tonyturboman (23 ديسمبر 2011)

20 ديسمبر​
1192 - ملك النمسا ليوبولد الخامس يسجن ملك إنجلتراريتشارد الأول وهو في طريقه إلى منزله في إنجلترا وذلك بعد توقيعه لمعاهدة مع صلاح الدين الأيوبي لانهاء الحملة الصليبية الثالثة.
1522 – سقوط جزيرة رودس في أيدي العثمانيين بعد حصار دام ستة أشهر.
1803 - الفرنسيون يسلمون نيو أورلينزولويزيانا إلى الولايات المتحدة التي قامت بشرائها.
1982 - ياسر عرفات ومعه ما يقارب الأربعة آلاف مقاتل فلسطيني يغادرون مدينة طرابلس وذلك بعد الإجتياح الإسرائيلي للبنان.
1995 - قوات حلف شمال الأطلسي / الناتو تبدأ بالانتشار في البوسنة والهرسك وذلك لإحلال السلام بعد الحروب الدموية التي جربت بين العرقيات الصربية والكرواتية والمسلمة.
1999 - مقاطعة ماكاو تعود إلى السيادة الصينية وذلك بعد استعمار برتغالي دام 99 سنة.
2001 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تتبنى قرار يحث العراق على الإطلاق الفوري لكافة الأسرى والمرتهنين الكويتيين وغيرهم من جنسيات أخرى من السجون العراقية.
2004 - عصابة من اللصوص تسرق مبلغ 26500000 جنيه إسترليني من البنك الشمالي في بلفاست بأيرلندا الشمالية، وهي واحدة من أكبر عمليات السطو على البنوك في تاريخ المملكة المتحدة.
*مواليد*



1841 - فرديناد بويسون، سياسي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1927.
1890 - ياروسلاف هايروفسكي، عالم كيمياء وفيزياء تشيكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1959.
1917 - ديفيد بوم، عالم فيزياءأمريكي.
1924 - نور الهدى، مغنية لبنانية.
1929 - سليم الحص، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
1961 - محمد فؤاد، مغني مصري.
1973 - بيتر سمعان، ممثل لبناني.
*وفيات*



1968 - جون ستاينبيك، كاتب وروائي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1962.
1996 - كارل ساغان، عالم أمريكي في علم فلك.
1998 - ألان لويد هودجكين، عالم كيمياء حيوية إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1963.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم الوطني في ماكاو.


----------



## tonyturboman (23 ديسمبر 2011)

21 ديسمبر​
1800 - الفرنسيون يعيدون تنظيم الديوان العام بالقاهرة وينتخبون منه ديوانًا مخصوصًا.
1832 - انتصار الجيش المصري بقيادة إبراهيم باشا على الجيش العثماني في موقعة قونية.
1879 - توماس إديسون يخترع المصباح الكهربائي.
1908 - افتتاح الجامعة الأهلية المصرية والتي تعتبر أول جامعة عربية.
1914 - ‬ألمانيا تشن أول غارة جوية على بريطانيا بمركبة زيبولين الجوية وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1937 - والت ديزني ‬ينتج أول فلم كرتوني طويل بعنوان سنو وايت والأقزام السبعة.
1949 - قيام جمهورية ألمانيا الفدرالية في ألمانيا الغربية.
1951 - إنشاء منظمة الدول الأمريكية.
1957 - تدشين أول جامعة في المغرب وذلك في مدينة الرباط.
1958 - انتخاب شارل ديغول رئيسًا للجمهورية الفرنسية، ليصبح أول رئيس في الجمهورية الخامسة.
1964 - مجلس العموم البريطاني ‬يلغي ‬عقوبة الإعدام.
1966 - المركبة السوفيتية "لونا 31" ‬تحط على سطح القمر وتبدأ تحليل مكوناته.‬
1968 - الولايات المتحدة تطلق صاروخ أبولو 8 وبه 3 رواد فضاء أمريكيين إلى مدار حول القمر.
1979 - توقيع اتفاق ‬ينهي ‬تمرد مستعمرة روديسيا ‬على التاج البريطاني ‬والذي استمر 41 ‬عام.‬
1988 - انفجار طائرة بوينغ 747 تابعة لخطوط بان أمريكان العالمية فوق مدينة لوكربي في إسكتلندا يسفر عن مقتل 269 شخص، وهو ما عرف لاحقًا باسم قضية لوكربي.
1991 - 11 جمهورية سوفيتية سابقة يوقعون في كازاخستان اتفاقًا يعلن نهاية الاتحاد السوفيتي وإقامة مجموعة الدول المستقلة.
مواليد

1118 - القديس توماس بيكيت، أسقف كانتربيري.
1401 - مازاتشو، رسام إيطالي.
1890 - هرمان مولر، طبيب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1946.
1910 - علي أحمد باكثير، كاتب مصري.
1914 - عبد الكريم قاسم، رئيس وزراء العراق.
1917 - هاينريش بول، روائي وأديب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1972.
1918 - كورت فالدهايم، رئيس النمسا وأمين عام الأمم المتحدة.
1921 - محمد رضا، ممثل مصري.
1937 - جين فوندا، ممثلة أمريكية.
1950 - نجلاء فتحي، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*




72 - توما، أحد رسل المسيح الاثنا عشر.
1375 - جيوفاني بوكاتشيو، كاتب إيطالي.
1937 - فرانك بيلينجز كيلوج، سياسي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1929.
1940 - فرنسيس سكوت فيتزجيرالد، كاتب أمريكي.
1988 - نيكولاس تينبرغن، عالم إيثولوجيا هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1973.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




يوم الكلمات المتقاطعة، نسبة إلى أول مرة ظهرت فيها عام 1913 في "صحيفة نيويورك ورلد".


----------



## tonyturboman (23 ديسمبر 2011)

22 ديسمبر​
1917 - روسيا تبدأ مفاوضات السلام مع ألمانيا وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.‬
1929 - انعقاد مؤتمر المائدة المستديرة في لندن بين ممثلي المملكة المتحدة والهند.
1938 - طوكيو تؤكد إن السلام في ‬الشرق الأقصى ‬يرتكز على تفوق امبراطورية الشمس وذلك أثناء فترة الحرب بين اليابان والصين.‬
1948 - استئناف المعارك في ‬صحراء النقب وذلك أثناء ‬حرب 1948.‬
1956 - القوات الفرنسية والبريطانية تنهي انسحابها من مدينة بورسعيد‬.
1963 - مواجهات بين القبارصة الأتراك والقبارصة اليونانيين في قبرص بعد اقتراح للرئيس مكاريوس بتعديل الدستور.‬
1964 - ‬تأميم الصناعات النفطية في سوريا.
1965 - الأمم المتحدة تحظر التفرقة العنصرية.
1966 - ‬الاتحاد السوفيتي ‬يطلق مركبة فضائية إلى القمر لتحليل سطحه بفضل ذراع آلية.
1971 - انتخاب النمسا ويكورت فالدهايم أمينًا عامًا للأمم المتحدة خلفًا ليو ثانت.
1974 - 59% ‬من سكان جزر القمر ‬يؤيدون في استفتاء الاستقلال عن فرنسا.
1989 - 
جماهير الألمان الشرقيين يقتحمون بوابة براندنبورغ إحدى بوابات جدار برلين.
سقوط الحكم الشيوعي في رومانيا وهروب الرئيس نيكولاي تشاوتشيسكو وزوجته.

1993 - صدور أول دستور غير عنصري في جنوب أفريقيا، وبرلمان جنوب أفريقيا يقره.
2001 - القوة المتعددة الجنسيات لإحلال الاستقرار في أفغانستان "إيساف" والحكومة الأفغانية برئاسة حامد قرضاي تبدآن مهامهما.
*مواليد*



1095 - الملك روجر الثاني، ملك مملكة صقلية.
1639 - جان راسين، شاعر وكاتب مسرحي فرنسي.
1856 - فرانك بيلينجز كيلوج، سياسي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1929.
1858 - جاكومو بوتشيني، ملحن إيطالي.
1876 - فيليبو توماسو مارينيتي، شاعر إيطالي.
1887 - سرينفاسا أينجار رامانجن، عالم رياضيات هندي.
1903 - هالدان هارتلاين، عالم فيزيولوجياأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1967.
1908 - طاهر أبو فاشا، شاعر ومؤلف مصري.
1910 - محمود المليجي، ممثل مصري.
1928 - عبد الحي أديب، كاتب مصري.
*وفيات*



1880 - جورج إليوت، أديبة إنجليزية.
1982 - زكي طليمات، مسرحي مصري يلقب بشيخ المسرح العربي.
1989 - صمويل بيكيت، كاتب أيرلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1969.
1993 - صلاح ذو الفقار، ممثل مصري.
1995 - جيمس ميد، اقتصادي إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1977.
2002 - سناء جميل، ممثلة مصرية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



اليوم الوطني في رومانيا.
الانقلاب الشتوي في نصف الأرض الشمالي.


----------



## tonyturboman (23 ديسمبر 2011)

23 ديسمبر​
1847 - استسلام الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري للفرنسيين.
1876 - الدولة العثمانية تعلن دستورها الأول.
1881 - دعوة أول مجلس نيابي مصري للإنعقاد.
1912 - ‬تدشين سد أسوان في مصر.
1913 - تأسيس البنك المركزي الأمريكي.
1919 - الولايات المتحدة تطلق سفينة للإسعاف الطبي والتي تعتبر ‬أول سفينة بالعالم بهذا المجال تحت اسم "ريليف".
1920 - ملك المملكة المتحدة جورج الخامس ‬يوقع مرسوم استقلال أيرلندا التي تؤلف جزء من بريطانيا، ونص المرسوم على تقسيمها إلى شطرين شمالي‬وجنوبي.
1921 - السلطات الإنجليزية تعتقل سعد زغلول ورفاقه وتنفيهم إلى جزيرة سيشيل.
1922 - راديو BBC يبدأ البث للمرة الأولى.
1955 - سوريا تطلب طرد إسرائيل من الأمم المتحدة.
1956 - إتمام انسحاب القوات البريطانية والفرنسية من قناة السويس.
1961 - الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر ‬يعلن تأميم كل ممتلكات الأجانب ويمنع دخول الفرنسيين إلى مصر بعد اعتقال أربعة منهم بتهمة التجسس والتآمر عليه.
1963 - جمال عبد الناصر يدعو لمؤتمر قمة عربي طارئ لمواجهة خطر تحويل إسرائيل لمياه نهر الأردن.
1973 - اجتماع منظمة الأقطار المصدرة للنفط / أوبك في طهران يقرر رفع أسعار البترول 400%.
1991 - القمة الإسلامية في دكاربالسنغال تسقط بند الجهاد من جدول أعمالها.
2005 - تشاد تعلن الحرب على السودان بعد اتهامها بأحداث مدينة آدري التي ذهب ضحيتها 100 قتيل.
*مواليد*



245 - زنوبيا، ملكة مملكة تدمر.
1790 - جان فرانسوا شامبليون، عالم فرنسي قام بفك رموز الهيروغليفية.
1870 - عبد العزيز فهمي، قانوني وسياسي وشاعر مصري.
1896 - جوزيبي توماسي دي لامبيدوزا، كاتب إيطالي.
1907 - إبراهام شتيرن، مؤسس منظمة شتيرن الصهيونية.
1911 - نيلس يرني، عالم دنماركي في علم المناعة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1984.
1918 - هلموت شميت، مستشار ألمانيا.
1943 - الملكة سيلفيا، زوجة ملك السويد كارل السادس عشر غوستاف.
1961 - عزت القمحاوي، روائي مصري.
1967 - كارلا بروني، مغنية إيطالية وزوجة الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي.
1975 - نور، ممثلة لبنانية.
*وفيات*



668 - مار كبرئيل، قديس في الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية.
918 - الملك كونراد الأول، ملك مملكة ألمانيا.
1834 - توماس مالتوس، اقتصادي إنجليزي.
1968 - ساطع الحصري، مفكر سوري وأحد مؤسسي الفكر القومي العربي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



عيد ميلاد إمبراطور اليابان.
عيد ميلاد الملكة سيلفيا في السويد.


----------



## tonyturboman (28 ديسمبر 2011)

24 ديسمبر​
1638 - سقوط بغداد مرة أخرى بأيدي العثمانيين بقيادة السلطان مراد الرابع بعد حصارها لمدة 39 يومًا.
1777 - المسكتشف جيمس كوك يكتشف جزيرة كيريتيماتي.
1800 - نابليون بونابرت يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال.
1814 - توقيع معاهدة جنت التي أنهت الحرب بين إنجلترا والولايات المتحدة.
1851 - احتراق مكتبة الكونغرس.
1871 - تقديم العرض الأول لأوبرا عايدة في القاهرة.
1924 - ألبانيا تتحول إلى النظام الجمهوري.
1939 - البابا بيوس الثاني عشر يوجه عشية عيد الميلاد نداء من أجل السلام في العالم وذلك بفترة الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1941 - القوات الإنجليزية والحليفة تحتل مدينة بنغازي في ليبيا.
1943 - ‬تعيين الجنرال دوايت أيزنهاور قائدًا للقوات الأمريكية العاملة في أوروبا ضد الجيش النازي.
1946 - تأسيس الجمهورية الفرنسية الرابعة.
1948 - ‬إنشاء أول منزل ‬يستخدم بالكامل الطاقة الشمسية في الولايات المتحدة‬.
1951 - 
الملك محمد إدريس السنوسي يعلن استقلال ليبيا ويطلق عليها المملكة الليبية المتحدة.
توقيع اتفاقية عسكرية بين فرنسا وليبيا تتيح للقوات الفرنسية بالبقاء في فزان.

1967 - الصين تجري تجربة نووية ناجحة.
1968 - طاقم أبولو 8 يدخل إلى مدار حول القمر وبالتالي يسجل أول محاولة في تاريخ الإنسان، دار الطاقم 10 مدارات حول القمر وبثها التلفزيون بصور مباشرة وأصبحت من أشهر برامج عشية عيد الميلاد ومن أكثر البرامج مشاهدة في تاريخ التلفزيون.
1972 - ملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال يتزوج من علياء بهاء الدين طوقان.
1974 - "إعصار تريسي" يدمر داروين بأستراليا.
1979 - 
الاتحاد السوفيتي يغزو أفغانستان لدعم الحكومة الماركسية فيها.
إطلاق صاروخ آريان الأوروبي.

1983 - ‬خاطفوا الصائغين الرومانيين الثريين "أنّا" و"جورجيو بولغاري" ‬يفرجون عنهم مقابل فدية بلغت 51 ‬مليون فرنك فرنسي‬.
1989 - بداية الحرب الأهلية في ليبيريا.
1997 - 
محكمة فرنسية تحكم على الإرهابي الدولي كارلوس بالسجن مدى الحياة.
المسلحون في الجزائر يذبحون 59 في قريتي تباريت وبابنام قرب الجزائر العاصمة.

1999 - المسلحون في الجزائر يقتلون 26 على مداخل العاصمة.
2002 - افتتاح مترو نيودلهي.
*مواليد*



1809 - كيت كارسون، كشاف أمريكي.
1818 - جيمس بريسكوت جول، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي.
1822 - ماثيو أرنولد، شاعر إنجليزي.
1868 - إيمانويل لاسكر، عالم رياضيات وفيلسوف ولاعب شطرنج ألماني.
1881 - خوان رامون خيمنيز، كاتب إسباني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1956.
1905 - هوارد هيوز، مخترع ومنتج سينمائي أمريكي.
1917 - عمر الجيزاوي، مغني وممثل مصري.
1925 - أمين الهنيدي، ممثل مصري.
*وفيات*



1898 - القديس شربل، قديس لبناني.
1964 - ‬‬بدر شاكر السياب، شاعر عراقي.
1976 - محمد التابعي، كاتب مصري.
1978 - فيليب حتي، مؤرخ أمريكي من أصل لبناني.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



ليلة عيد الميلاد لدى الطوائف المسيحية الغربية.
عيد الاستقلال في ليبيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (28 ديسمبر 2011)

25 ديسمبر

1100 - بالدوين البولوني يتوج كأول ملك على مملكة بيت المقدس في كنيسة المهد.
1914 - القوات الألمانية والبريطانية على الجبهة الغربية توقفان إطلاق النار مؤقتًا في الحرب العالمية الأولى وذلك في الهدنة المعروفة باسم هدنة عيد الميلاد.
1952 - الملكة إليزابيث الثانية تلقي أول خطاب لها منذ اعتلائها العرش وذلك بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد.
1977 - مناحم بيجن يزور مصر ويلتقي بالرئيس محمد أنور السادات في القاهرة.
1989 - إعدام رئيس رومانيا السابق نيكولاي تشاوتشيسكو وزوجته وذلك بعد أن أدانتهما إحدى المحاكم العسكرية السرية بارتكاب جرائم حرب.
1990 - أول تجربة ناجحة لتشغيل نظام والذي سيصبح شبكة الويب العالمية.
1991 - 
استفتاء في أوكرانيا للإنفصال عن الاتحاد السوفيتي، والأغلبية توافق على الانفصال.
ميخائيل غورباتشوف يستقيل من منصبه كرئيس للاتحاد السوفيتي.

2009 - عمر فاروق عبد المطلب يفشل بالقيام بهجوم ارهابي ضد الولايات المتحدة ، بينما هو على متن طائرة إلى مطار ديترويت.
2011 - الجيش السوداني يقتل خليل إبراهيم زعيم حركة العدل والمساواة المتمردة في دارفور.
*مواليد*





1869 - شكيب أرسلان، كاتب وأديب ومفكر لبناني.
1876 - أدولف فينداوس، عالم كيمياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1928.
1878 - لويس شيفروليه، مؤسس شركة شيفروليه.
1904 - غيرهارد هيرتسبيرغ، عالم كيمياء كندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1971.
1906 - إرنست روسكا، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1986.
1913 - ميمي شكيب، ممثلة مصرية.
1918 - محمد أنور السادات، رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1978.
1930 - 
صلاح جاهين، شاعر مصري.
سامي سرحان، ممثل مصري.

1931 - 
نعيمة الصغير، ممثلة مصرية.
عادل خيري، ممثل مصري.

1935 - سميرة توفيق، مغنية لبنانية.
.
1948 - الملكة علياء الحسين، زوجة الحسين بن طلال ملك الأردن.
1960 - شريف عرفة، مخرج مصري.
1974 - غادة عادل، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*





1961 - أوتو لوفي، طبيب نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1936.
1977 - تشارلي تشابلن، ممثل بريطاني / أمريكي.
2009 - أنيس صايغ، كاتب ومفكر فلسطيني.
*أعياد ومناسبات*





عيد الميلاد لدى الطوائف المسيحية الغربية.
يوم الدستور في جمهورية الصين الشعبية.
يوم القائد الأعظم في باكستان.


----------



## tonyturboman (30 ديسمبر 2011)

26 ديسمبر​
1898 - ماري كوري وزوجها بيار كوري يكتشفان مادة الراديوم المشعة.
1941 - رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة ونستون تشرشل يلقي خطاباً أمام الكونغرس الأمريكي بعد أقل من ثلاثه أسابيع من دخول الولايات المتحدة في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1990 - الزعيم الديني الإيراني علي خامنئي يعلن تأييده لفتوى أصدرها سلفه الخميني بإهدار دم سلمان رشدي.
1991 - حل الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1994 – اربعة خاطفين مسلحين من الجماعة الإسلامية يسيطرون على طائرة للخطوط الجوية الفرنسية رحلة رقم 8969، وعندما هبطت الطائرة في مرسيليا قامت القوات الفرنسية بقتل الجناة.
2003 - زلزال مدمر يضرب مدينة بمالإيرانية ويخلف عددًا كبيرًا من القتلى.
2004 - زلزال في المحيط الهندي يؤدي إلى نشوء تسونامي أدى إلى مقتل 229866 شخصًا في ماليزيا وإندونيسيا والهند وتايلاند وبنغلاديش.
*مواليد*



1194 - الإمبراطور فريدريك الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1872 - نورمان إنجيل، سياسي وأديب إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1933.
1891 - هنري ميلر، كاتب أمريكي.
1921 - كمال الشناوي، ممثل مصري.
1934 - بدر الدين جمجوم، ممثل مصري.
1940 - إدوارد بريسكوت، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2004.
1947 - عاطف الطيب، مخرج مصري.
1949 - خوزيه راموس هورتا، رئيس تيمور الشرقية حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1996.
*وفيات*



1869 - جان لويس ماري بوازوي، طبيب وعالم فيزياء فرنسي.
1972 - هاري ترومان، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثالث والثلاثون.
1974 - فريد الأطرش، مغني سوري / مصري
2006 - جيرالد فورد، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن والثلاثون.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم الصناديق في المملكة المتحدة ودول الكومنولث.


----------



## tonyturboman (30 ديسمبر 2011)

27 ديسمبر​
537 - الانتهاء من بناء كنيسة آيا صوفيا في إسطنبول.
1875 - صدور العدد الأول من جريدة الأهرام المصرية.
1934 - بلاد فارس تغير اسمها إلى إيران وذلك بمرسوم حكومي.
1945 -
تقسيم كوريا إلى شطرين شمالي وجنوبي.
إنشاء البنك الدولي وصندوق النقد الدولي.

1949 - إعلان استقلال إندونيسيا عن هولندا.
1958 - مصروالاتحاد السوفيتي يوقعان اتفاق خاص حول بناء المرحلة الأولى من السد العالي.
1966 - الولايات المتحدة وفيتنام الجنوبية يشنان هجوم مشترك بشن هجوم مشترك على أحد معاقل "الفيتكونغ" وأكثرها أمانًا في "غابة يومينه" والتي تقع في "دلتا ميكونج".
1978 - الملك خوان كارلوس الأول يقوم بالتصديق على الدستور الإسباني الديمقراطي وذلك بعد إقراره في استفتاء قومي.
1979 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يرسل 75000 جندي لأفغانستان لتعزيز حكم باراك كارميل الزعيم الجديد للدولة وفي محاولة لتوفير الاستقرار السياسي للوضع السياسي المضطرب.
1991 - روسيا تحتل المقعد الدائم الخامس في الأمم المتحدة بدلًا من الاتحاد السوفيتي لتصبح إحدى الدول الخمس التي لها حق النقض / الفيتو.

2001 - الولايات المتحدة والصين تبدآن صفحة جديدة من العلاقات التجارية.
2007 - اغتيال بينظير بوتو رئيسة وزراء باكستان السابقة بالرصاص وتبعة بتفجير إنتحاري.
2008 - إسرائيل تبدأ بعملية عسكرية اسمتها "الرصاص المصبوب" ضد حركة حماس، حيث قامت قواته الجوية بشن غارات مفاجئة على قطاع غزة أدت إلى سقوط ما لا يقل عن 1315 قتيل و5340 جريح.
*مواليد*




1571 - يوهانس كيبلر، فلكي ألماني.
1654 - ياكوب بيرنولي، عالم فيزياء سويسري.
1822 - لوي باستير، عالم فرنسي.
1921 - مصطفى محمود، مفكر وطبيب وكاتب وأديب مصري.
1946 - ملك سكر، ممثلة سورية.
*وفيات*




1923 - غوستاف إيفل، معماري فرنسي.
1972 - ليستر بولز بيرسون، رئيس وزراء كندا حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1957.
2001 ـ أيان هاملتون، ناقد أدبي وشاعربريطاني.
2002 - يوسف فخر الدين، ممثل مصري.
2007 - بينظير بوتو، رئيسه وزراء باكستان.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




يوم القديس يوحنا بن زبدي.


----------



## tonyturboman (30 ديسمبر 2011)

28 ديسمبر​
1882 - الإنجليز ينفون الزعيم المصري أحمد عرابي إلى جزيرة سرنديب.
1948 - 
اغتيال رئيس الوزراء المصري محمود فهمي النقراشي.
انعقاد مؤتمر في نابلس أقر فيه بمبايعة الملك عبد الله الأول بن الحسين ملكًا شرعيًا على فلسطين وشرق الأردن.

1968 - قوة كوماندوس إسرائيلية تشن هجومًا على مطار بيروت الدولي وتدمر أسطولًا مكونًا من 13 طائرة مدنية تابعة لمختلف شركات النقل اللبنانية العاملة آنذاك، وقد جاءت هذه العملية ردًا على هجوم قام به عنصران تابعان للجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين ضد طائرة إل عالالإسرائيلية في مطار أثينا الدولي.
2004 - أسامة بن لادن يظهر في شريط مرئي يدعو فيه إلى مقاطعة الانتخابات العراقية.
2007 - البرلمان النيبالي يلغي الحكم الملكي ويعلن نيبال جمهورية ديمقراطية.
*مواليد*



1856 - وودرو ويلسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن والعشرون حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1919.
1882 - آرثر ستانلي إيدنجتون، عالم إنجليزي في علم الفلك.
1902 - مورتيمر أدلر، فيلسوف أمريكي.
1903 - جون فون نيومان، عالم رياضيات أمريكي.
1921 - عبد المنعم مدبولي، ممثل مصري.
1953 - ريتشارد كلايدرمان، موسيقي فرنسي.
1954 - دنزل واشنطن، ممثل أمريكي.
*وفيات*



300 - البابا ثاؤنا، بابا الإسكندرية.
1663 - فرانشيسكو ماريا جريمالدي، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء إيطالي.
1694 - الملكة ماري الثانية، ملكة إنجلترا.
2002 - الأميرة فادية، ابنه فاروق الأول ملك مصر.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



ذكرى مذبحة الأبرياء.


----------



## tonyturboman (30 ديسمبر 2011)

29 ديسمبر​
1786 - إنعقاد جمعية الأعيان خلال الثورة الفرنسية.
1940 - الطائرات الألمانية تقصف لندن بالقنابل الحارقة وقد أدى ذلك إلى اشتعال النيران في أنحاء المدينة ومبنى البرلمان، كما أدى إلى مصرع ما يقارب 3600 مدني بريطاني وذلك بفترة الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1944 - صدور أول عدد من جريدة لوموند الفرنسية.
1975 - صدور قانون بريطاني يضع حدًا للتمييز بين الجنسين في الأجور، ونص القانون على حق المرأة بالحصول على أجر مساو لأجر الرجل، كما يمنحها حقوقًا متساوية في العمل والمجتمع، وأصبح التمييز بين الجنسين من قبل أصحاب العمل أمراً غير قانوني ويعاقب عليه القانون.
1989 - انتخاب فاتسلاف هافيل كأول رئيس غير شيوعي لتشيكوسلوفاكيا.
1992 - تنظيم القاعدة يقوم بأول عملية هجوم بتفجير قنبلتين في عدن باليمن إستهدفت الأولى فندق موفنبيك والثانية موقف السيارات التابع لفندق جولدموهر.
1997 - هونغ كونغ تبدأ بقتل 1250000 دجاجة لوقف انتشار مرض إنفلونزا الطيور.
1998 - قادة الخمير الحمر في كمبوديا يقدمون اعتذارهم عن المجازر التي ارتكبوها بحق المدنيين إبان فترة السبعينيات والتي نتج عنها حوالي مليون ونصف المليون قتيل.
*مواليد*



1800 - تشارلز جوديير، عالم كيمياء ومخترع أمريكي.
1808 - أندرو جونسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السابع عشر.
1910 - رونالد كوس، اقتصادي بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1991.
1957 - بروس بوتلر، عالم أمريكي في علم المناعة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 2011.
*وفيات*



1825 - جاك لوي دافيد، رسام فرنسي.
1906 - إبراهيم اليازجي، لغوي وناقد وأديب لبناني.
1929 - فيلهلم مايباخ، رجل أعمال ومصمم سيارات ألماني.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم القديس توماس بيكيت.


----------



## tonyturboman (30 ديسمبر 2011)

30 ديسمبر​
1862 - السفينة الأمريكية "مونيتور" والتي تمثل أحد الابتكارات الحديثة في مجال المعارك البحرية تغرق إثر هبوب عاصفة قوية.
1880 - فرنسا تضم تاهيتي إلى أراضيها.
1922 - ميلاد اتحاد الجمهوريات الإشتراكية السوفياتية.
1947 - إعلان الجمهورية الشعبية في رومانيا.
1961 - إجراء انتخابات المجلس التأسيسي في الكويت وذلك بهدف وضع دستور للبلد.
1965 - انتخاب فرديناند ماركوس رئيسًا على الفلبين.
1972 - الولايات المتحدة توقف قصفها المكثف على شمال فيتنام وذلك أثناء حرب فيتنام.
1985 - الرئيس السوري حافظ الأسد يجتمع مع ملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال في دمشق بعد قطيعة دامت ست سنوات.
2006 - 
تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بالرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين.
تفجيرات إرهابية في مطار بارخوس الدولي في مدريد.

*مواليد*



39 - تيتوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1898 - أم كلثوم، مغنية مصرية.
1921 - رشيد كرامي، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
1934 - جون باهكال، عالم فيزياءأمريكي.
*وفيات*



1640 - جان فرنسوا راجيس، قديس فرنسي.
1644 - فان هيلموت، عالم بلجيكي في علم النبات.
1968 - تريغفي لي، سياسي نرويجي وأول أمين عام للأمم المتحدة.
1969 - محب الدين الخطيب، مؤلف ومحقق سوري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



ذكرى وليمة العائلة المقدسة.
يوم ريزال في الفلبين.


----------



## MAJI (30 ديسمبر 2011)

537 - الانتهاء من بناء كنيسة آيا صوفيا في إسطنبول
لم اتوقع انها قديمة بهذا القدر 
انها اثرية فعلا 
شكرا للمعلومات الجميلة 
الرب يباركك
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## tonyturboman (30 ديسمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> 537 - الانتهاء من بناء كنيسة آيا صوفيا في إسطنبول
> لم اتوقع انها قديمة بهذا القدر
> انها اثرية فعلا
> شكرا للمعلومات الجميلة
> ...


 شكرا جزيلا لك
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## tonyturboman (1 يناير 2012)

31 ديسمبر​
1600 - تأسيس شركة الهند الشرقية وذلك في عهد الملكة إليزابيث الأولى، وقد احتكرت هذه الشركة التجارة بين أفريقيا وآسيا وأمريكا، وقد واصلت نشاطها حتى حلت سنة 1874.
1857 - الملكة فيكتوريا ملكة المملكة المتحدة تختار مدينة أوتوا في أونتاريو عاصمة لكندا.
1909 - افتتاح جسر مانهاتن في نيويورك والذي يصل بين "باولي" و"كانال ستريت" في "شينتاون" و"فلا تبوش أفينيو" في بروكلين.
1912 - الإيطاليون يحتلون مدينة سرت في ليبيا.
1945 - الرئيس الأمريكي هاري ترومان يعلن نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1946 - جلاء القوات العسكرية الأجنبية نهائيًا عن لبنان.
رفع قضية كشمير المتنازع عليها بين باكستان والهند إلى الأمم المتحدة.
1955 - شركة جنرال موتورز تصبح أول شركة أمريكية تحقق أرباحًا تفوق المليار دولار أمريكي.
1984 - الولايات المتحدة تنسحب من منظمة التربية والثقافة والعلوم / يونسكو.
1999 - 
الرئيس الروسي بوريس يلتسن يستقيل من منصبه، والسلطات الرئاسية تنتقل إلى رئيس الوزراء فلاديمير بوتين وذلك حتى إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية.
الحكومة الأمريكية تسلم إدارة قناة بنما إلى الحكومة البنمية.

2006 - المملكة المتحدة تسدد آخر قسط من ديونها منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية للولايات المتحدة.
*مواليد*



1378 - البابا كاليستوس الثالث، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1491 - جاك كارتييه، مستكشف فرنسي.
1830 - الخديوي إسماعيل، خامس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية.
1869 - هنري ماتيس، رسام فرنسي.
1880 - جورج مارشال، وزير خارجية الولايات المتحدة حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1953.
1905 - هنري فوندا، ممثل أمريكي.
1937 - 
أنتوني هوبكنز، ممثل بريطاني / أمريكي.
أفرام هيرشكو، عالم كيمياء إسرائيلي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2004.

*وفيات*



2004 - جيرارد ديبرو، اقتصادي فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1983.
2007 - جمال بدوي، كاتب ومؤرخ مصري.
2008 - إحسان القلعاوي، ممثلة مصرية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



ليلة رأس السنة.


----------



## tonyturboman (1 يناير 2012)

1 يناير​
1531 - تأسيس مدينة ريو دي جانيرو على المحيط الأطلسي.
1673 - بداية التوزيع النظامي للبريد بين نيويورك وبوسطن.
1801 - 
عقد الوحدة بين بريطانيا العظمى وأيرلندا.
اكتشاف أول نيزك على سطح الأرض.

1804 - نهاية الحكم الفرنسي على جزيرة هايتي.
1808 - الولايات المتحدة تمنع استيراد العبيد.
1823 - بريطانيا تعلن سيادتها على جزر فوكلاند.
1861 - بورفيريو دياز يغزو المكسيك.
1863 - الرئيس الأمريكي أبراهام لينكون يحرر الزنوج من العبودية.
1880 - فرديناند دي لسبس يشرع في إنجاز قناة بنما.
1885 - تحديد خط الطول المرجعي الدولي في غرينيتش البريطانية وهو خط طول 0 درجة.
1893 - اليابان تبدأ في استعمال التقويم الغريغوري.
1901 - تشكيل الكومنولث الأسترالي من قبل خمس مستعمرات بريطانية.
1925 - حلب ودمشق تتحدان في بلد واحد باسم سوريا.
1930 - مصطفى النحاس يؤلف وزارته الثانية فى مصر.
1934 - 
جزيرة ألكتراز الشهيرة المتواجدة بخليج سان فرانسيسكو تتحول إلى سجن فيدرالي أمريكي.
ليبيا تصبح مستعمرة إيطالية.

1935 - الزعيم التركي مصطفى كمال يتسمى باسم كمال أتاتورك والذي يعني أبو الأتراك.
1947 - تأميم صناعة الفحم في المملكة المتحدة.
1948 - بدء العمل بالاتفاقية العامة للتعرفة الجمركية والتجارية / جات.
1956 - استقلال السودان عن مصروالمملكة المتحدة وإعلان الجمهورية.
1958 - قيام السوق الأوروبية المشتركة.
1960 - استقلال الكاميرون.
1971 - منع بث اللوحات الدعائية في التلفزيون الأمريكي التي تروج للسجائر.
1972 - بداية الوحدة الرسمية بين مصروليبيا.
1984 - استقلال سلطنة بروناي عن المملكة المتحدة.
1985 - إجراء أول مكالمة بهاتف نقال في المملكة المتحدة.
1993 - 
تفكك جمهورية تشيكوسلوفاكيا وتأسيس دولتان مستقلتان هما التشيكوسلوفاكيا.
بدء بث قناة يورونيوزالتلفزيونية الإخبارية الأوروبية متعددة اللغات.
الرئيسان جورج بوش وبوريس يلتسن يوقعان اتفاقية ستارت الثانية لتخفيض الأسلحة النووية.

1994 - دخول اتفاق التبادل الحر لأمريكا الشمالية / نافتا حيز التنفيذ بين المكسيك والولايات المتحدة وكندا.
1995 - السويد والنمسا وفنلندا ينضمون إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي.
1998 - منع التدخين بالمطاعم والحانات بكاليفورنيا.
1999 - بداية التعامل بالعملة الأووربية المشتركة / يورو.
2001 - انضمام اليونان إلى منطقة التداول باليورو.
2007 - بلغاريا ورومانيا تنضمان إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي.
2011 - 
تفجير بواسطة سيارة مفخخة يستهدف كنيسة في منطقة سيدي بشربالإسكندرية مع أول دقائق العام الجديد، وأدى الحادث إلى سقوط عدد من الشهداء والجرحى.(تفجيرات القديسين)

*مواليد*




1431 - البابا إسكندر السادس، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1916 - عبد اللطيف فتحي، ممثل سوري.
1919 - إحسان عبد القدوس، روائي مصري.
1930 - جعفر نميري، رئيس السودان.
1935 - يوسف فخر الدين، ممثل مصري.
1938 - فاروق الباز، عالم جيولوجياأمريكي من أصل مصري.
1942 - ناهد شريف، ممثلة مصرية.
1944 - 
عمر البشير، رئيس السودان.
ليلى جمال، ممثلة مصرية.

1951 - عماد رشاد، ممثل مصري.
1956 - زياد الرحباني، موسيقي لبناني.
1962 - نبيل شعيل، مغني كويتي.
1985 - دنيا سمير غانم، ممثلة ومغنية مصرية.
*وفيات*




1748 - يوهان بيرنولي، عالم رياضيات سويسري.
1817 - مارتن كلابروث، عالم كيمياءألماني.
1894 - هاينريخ رودولف هيرتس، عالم فيزياءألماني.
*أعياد ومناسبات*




رأس السنة الميلادية.
رأس السنة اليابانية.
اليوم الوطني في السودان.
اليوم الوطني في هايتي.
اليوم الوطني في ناورو.
عيد التحرير في كوبا.


----------



## tonyturboman (5 يناير 2012)

2 يناير​
1492 - نهاية الحكم العربي لإسبانيا بسقوط غرناطة واستسلام ملكها أبو عبد الله محمد الثاني عشر.
1757 - البريطانيون يستولون على مدينة كلكتا الهندية.
1788 - جورجيا تصبح الولاية الرابعة التي تقر وتوافق على الانضمام إلى الكونفدرالية الأمريكية.
1793 - بروسيا وروسيا تقتسمان بولندا.
1890 - إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي بنجامين هاريسون تعين "أليس سانجر" كأول امرأة تنظم إلى هيئة موظفي البيت الأبيض.
1929 – كندا والولايات المتحدة تتفقان على حماية شلالات نياجارا.
1937 - إنجلترا وإيطاليا توقعان على "اتفاق البحر المتوسط" وصيانة استقلال إسبانيا.
1943 - القوات الألمانية تبدأ انسحابها من القوقاز بعد أن حاصرتهم الثلوج خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1946 - ملك ألبانيا زغو الأول يتنازل عن العرش مع احتفاظه بحقه فيه ويبقى في الإسكندرية وذلك لعدم قدرته على العودة لبلاده التي سيطر عليها الشيوعيون.
1947 - الزعيم الهندي مهاتما غاندي يبدأ مسيرة من أجل السلام في الهند بعد أن ظهرت بوادر الحرب الأهلية بين الهندوس والمسلمين في شبه القارة الهندية مع اقتراب الاستقلال من الاحتلال البريطاني.
1950 - توقيع اتفاقية بورتسمث بين اليابان وروسيا لإنهاء الحرب بينهما بوساطة الرئيس الأمريكي ثيودور روزفلت.
2007 - بان كي مون يستلم مهامه كأمين عام للأمم المتحدة من سلفه كوفي عنان.
*مواليد*



1927 - فؤاد راتب، ممثل مصري عرف باسم الخواجة بيجو.
*وفيات*

1995 - مانويل ريفيرا، رسام إسباني.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم القديس باسيليوس.


----------



## tonyturboman (5 يناير 2012)

3 يناير​
1496 - ليوناردو دا فينشي يفشل في تجربة آلة طيران كان قد صممها بنفسه.
1777 - قوات الثورة الأمريكية بقيادة الجنرال جورج واشنطن تهزم القوات البريطانية في معركة برنستون بولاية نيو جيرسي.
1809 - المخترع الفرنسي نيكولاس أبيرت يكتشف الحفظ الغذائي والذي وضع أسس حديثة للحفظ الغذائي.
1899 - الولايات المتحدة تحتل كوبا.
1917 - فرنسا والمملكة المتحدة تعترفان بالشريف حسين ملكًا على المملكة الحجازية الهاشمية.
1924 - العالم البريطاني في علم المصريات هوارد كارتر يكتشف تابوت الفرعون توت عنخ أمون بعد نحو عامين من اكتشاف مقبرته.
1935 – إيطاليا الفاشية بقيادة بينيتو موسوليني تغزو الحبشة.
1939 - صدور أول نسخة من مجلة الثقافة المصرية.
1956 - بداية البث التلفزيوني العراقي ليكون ثاني بلد عربي بعد مصر يدخل به البث التلفزيوني.
1959 - ألاسكا تصبح الولاية رقم 50 ضمن الولايات المتحدة.
1962 - الولايات المتحدة تقطع علاقتها مع كوبا.
1970 - كورت فالدهايم يتولى الأمانة العامة للأمم المتحدة.
1985 - إسرائيل تعترف بأنها قامت سرًا بنقل يهود الفلاشا من إثيوبيا.
1990 - الحاكم العسكري لبنما الجنرال مانويل نورييغا يستسلم للقوات الأمريكية التي شنت منذ ديسمبر1989 حملة عسكرية على بنما من أجل القبض عليه وإسقاط نظامه.
2004 - تحطم طائرة مصرية كانت تقل سياحًا فرنسيين في طريقها من مدينة شرم الشيخ إلى القاهرة حيث سقطت في البحر الأحمر وأدى ذلك مقتل 148 شخص.
*مواليد*



106 ق.م - شيشرون، كاتب روماني وخطيب روما.
1892 ـ جون تولكين، فيلولوجي وكاتب روائي إنكليزي.
1937 - نادية لطفي، ممثلة مصرية.
1949 - نيللي، ممثلة مصرية.
1956 - ميل غيبسون، ممثل أمريكي.
1969 - مايكل شوماخر، سائق سيارات تسابق ألماني.
*وفيات*



1967 - جاك روبي، قاتل لي هارفي أوزوالد المتهم الرئيسي بمقتل الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم مهرجان باكس في الميثولوجيا الرومانية


----------



## tonyturboman (5 يناير 2012)

4 يناير​
1493 - المستكشف الإيطالي كريستوفر كولومبوس يغادر العالم الجديد إلى إسبانيا وذلك بعد إكماله لأول رحلاته الإستكشافية.
1717 - التوقيع على الحلف الثلاثي بين هولنداوفرنساوإنجلترا.
1896 - ولاية يوتا تصبح الولاية 45 من الولايات المتحدة.
1941 - إندلاع معركة البردية في طبرق بليبيا بين الجيش البريطاني بقيادة الجنرال ريتشارد أوكونور والجيش الإيطالي.
1951 - القوات الصينية / الكورية الشمالية تحتل مدينة سيول في إطار الحرب الكورية.
1958 - المركبة السوفييتية سبوتنك-1 تنحرف عن مسارها وتهوي ناحية الأرض.
1959 - المركبة الفضائية لونا 1 تصبح أول مركبة فضائية تصل إلى جوار القمر.
1961 - إنعقاد مؤتمر الدار البيضاء بين أقطاب أفريقيا جمال عبد الناصرومحمد الخامس وكوامي نكروما وجومو كينياتا.
1962 - مدينة نيويورك توظف قطارات تشتغل بدون طاقم.
1965 - إسرائيل تعلن إن عدد يهود الفلاشا المهاجرين إليها هو 250 ألف شخص.
1969 - فرنسا تبدأ بتنفيذ قرار حظر تصدير الأسلحة وقطع غيار المعدات العسكرية إلى إسرائيل وذلك ردًا على عدوان إسرائيل على مطار بيروت الدولي.
1989 - مقاتلات الولايات المتحدة تسقط مقاتلتين ليبيتين داخل المياه الإقليمية الليبية في البحر الأبيض المتوسط.
2005 - اغتيال محافظ بغدادعلي الحيدري و 6 من أفراد حمايته الشخصية.
2006 - نقل رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي أرئيل شارون إلى المستشفى نتيجة إصابته بجلطة دماغية أدت إلى غيابه عن الوعي، وعلى إثر ذلك تم نقل صلاحياته إلى نائبه إيهود أولمرت.
2007 - مجلس النواب الأمريكي ينتخب السيناتور نانسي بيلوسي رئيسة له لتصبح أول امرأة تتولى هذا المنصب الهام في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة.
2010 - إفتتاح برج دبي رسميًا كي يكون أعلى برج بالعالم 
*مواليد*
1643 - إسحاق نيوتن، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء إنجليزي ومكتشف الجاذبية.
1809 - لويس بريل، مدرس فرنسي للمكفوفين ومخترع طريقة بريل للقراءة بالنسبة للمكفوفين.
1940 - 
بريان جوزيفسن، عالم فيزياء أيرلندي شمالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1973.
جاو كسينغجيان، كاتب فرنسي من أصل صيني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 2000.

1945 - 
ريتشارد شروك، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2005.
سهير زكي، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.

1962 - ليلى علوي، ممثلة مصرية.
*وفيات*



1825 - الملك فرديناندو الأول، ملك مملكة الصقليتان.
1941 - هنري برجسون، فيلسوف فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1927.
1960 - ألبير كامو، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1957.
1961 - إرفين شرودنغر، عالم فيزياءنمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1933.
1965 - توماس ستيرنز إليوت، شاعر أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1948.
1978 - دولت أبيض، ممثلة مصرية.
2010 - تسوتومو ياماجوتشي، ياباني نجى من الهجوم النووي على هيروشيما وناجازاكي.
2011 - نهاد شريف، روائي مصري.
علي رضا بهلوي، نجل شاه إيرانمحمد رضا بهلوي.
محمد البوعزيزي، شاب تونسي أشعل الثورة التونسية ضد حكم الرئيس زين العابدين بن علي.

*أعياد ومناسبات*



عيد الاستقلال في بورما.


----------



## tonyturboman (5 يناير 2012)

5 يناير​
1477 - وقوع معركة نانسي ومقتل تشارلز الأصلع، وبورغونيا اصبحت جزء من فرنسا.
1781 - الأسطول البحري البريطاني يحرق ريتشموند في فيرجينيا وذلك في أيام الثورة الأمريكية.
1846 - مجلس النواب الأمريكي يصوت على إيقاف مشاركة مقاطعة أوريغون مع المملكة المتحدة.
1896 - صحيفة نمساوية تكشف عن قيام فيلهلم كونراد رونتغن باكتشاف نوع من الإشعاعات عرف لاحقا باسم الأشعة السينية.
1909 - كولومبيا تعترف باستقلال بنما.
1911 - تأسيس نادي الزمالك للألعاب الرياضية في القاهرة تحت اسم "نادي قصر النيل".
1919 - تأسيس الحزب النازي الألماني.
1925 - انتخاب نيللي تايلي روس حاكمة لولاية وايومنغ لتصبح أول امرأة تتولى منصب حاكم ولاية في الولايات المتحدة.
1933 - بدأ إنشاء جسر البوابة الذهبية على مضيق سان فرانسيسكو.
1940 - أول تجربة لراديوإف إم.
1945 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يعترف بالحكومة السوفيتية في بولندا.
1948 - شركة وارنر برذرز تنتج أول فيلم وثائقي ملون.
1957 - الرئيس الأمريكي دوايت أيزنهاور يعلن عن مشروعه لمقاومة الشيوعية في الشرق الأوسط والذي عرف باسم مبدأ أيزنهاور.
1972 - الرئيس الأمريكي ريتشارد نيكسون يأمر ببداية تطوير برنامج المكوك الفضائي.
1973 - هولندا تعترف بألمانيا الشرقية.
1975 - مقتل إثنا عشر في حادثة على "جسر تسامان" في تاسمانيا بأستراليا.
1976 - كمبوديا تغير اسمها إلى "كمبوتشا الديمقراطية".
1980 - شركة هوليت-باكارد تعلن إطلاق أول جهاز حاسب شخصي من إنتاجها.
1993 - ولاية واشنطن تعدم ويستلي آلان دود شنقًا في أول حادثة شنق قانونية تجرى في الولايات المتحدة منذ عام 1965.
1997 - انسحاب القوات الروسية من الشيشان.
2005 - المنظمة اليهودية "نساء من أجل الهيكل" تعمل على رفع مستوى الاهتمام النسائي ببناء الهيكل الثالث وتقوم بجمع الحلي والذهب لصياغة أدوات معبد الهيكل الثالث.
*مواليد*



1592 - شاه جهان، أحد حكام الهند وباني الضريح الشهير تاج محل.
1846 - رودلف أوكن، فيلسوف ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1908.
1874 - جوزف إيرلنغر، عالم فيزيولوجيا أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1944.
1938 - الملك خوان كارلوس الأول، ملك إسبانيا.
1946 - ديان كيتون، ممثلة أمريكية.
1947 - أحمد بدير، ممثل مصري.
*وفيات*



1762 - الإمبراطورة إليزابيث، إمبراطورة الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1933 - كالفين كوليدج، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثلاثون.
1961 - بيرم التونسي، شاعر مصري.
1970 - ماكس بورن، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1954.
1981 - هارولد يوري، عالم كيمياءأمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1934.
1988 - زينات علوي، راقصة شرقية وممثلة مصرية.
2011 - محمد الدفراوي، ممثل مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم لعبة غو في اليابان.


----------



## عاشقة البحر (5 يناير 2012)

1898 - القديس شربل، قديس لبناني.
1964 - ‬‬بدر شاكر السياب، شاعر عراقي.
1976 - محمد التابعي، كاتب مصري.
1978 - فيليب حتي، مؤرخ أمريكي من أصل لبناني.


----------



## tonyturboman (8 يناير 2012)

6 يناير​
1784 - الدولة العثمانية والإمبراطورية الروسية توقعان اتفاقية سلام عرفت باسم "اتفاقية القسطنطينية"، وهي الاتفاقية التي أنهت الحرب الروسية العثمانية.
1838 - نجاح تجربة صمويل مورس الخاصة بالتلغراف الكهربائي ولأول مرة.
1912 - نيومكسيكو تصبح الولاية 47 التي تنضم للولايات المتحدة.
1921 - تأسيس الجيش العراقي.
1950 - المملكة المتحدة تعترف بجمهورية الصين الشعبية كممثل وحيد للشعب الصيني وتسحب اعترافها بتايوان.
1964 - إصدار الدستور المؤقت لليمن الشمالي.
1992 - هروب الرئيس الجورجي زفياد جامساخورديا إثر انقلاب عسكري أدى إلى تولي إدوارد شيفردنادزه الرئاسة.
2000 - العشرات من الصهاينة العاملين في سلطة الآثار الإسرائيلية يتظاهرون إحتجاجًا على عمليات الترميم في المسجد الأقصى.
*مواليد*



1412 - جان دارك، مقاتلة وبطلة قومية فرنسية.
1883 - جبران خليل جبران، أحد شعراء المهجر من أصل لبناني.
1896 - زكريا أحمد، ملحن مصري.
1916 - محسن سرحان، ممثل مصري.
1937 - باولو كونتي، مغني إيطالي.
1960 - نايجيلا لاوسون، كاتبة صحفية وإعلامية إنجليزية تعنى بأمور الطبخ.
*وفيات*



1852 - لويس بريل، مدرس فرنسي للمكفوفين ومخترع طريقة بريل للقراءة بالنسبة للمكفوفين.
1918 - جورج كانتور، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1919 - ثيودور روزفلت، رئيس الولايات المتحدة السادس والعشرون.
1990 - بافيل شيرنكوف، عالم فيزياء روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1958.
1997 - مديحة كامل، ممثلة مصرية.
2007 - سعاد نصر، ممثلة مصرية.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



ليلة عيد الميلاد لدى الطوائف المسيحية الشرقية.
عيد الجيش في العراق.


----------



## tonyturboman (8 يناير 2012)

7 يناير​
1608 - نشوب حريق في مدينة جيمستاون بفيرجينيا يؤدي إلى تدميرها.
1610 - جاليليو جاليلي يكتشف أربعة أكبر أقمار كوكب المشتري وسميت بالأقمار الجاليلية نسبة إليه.
1782 - تأسيس أول بنك تجاري أمريكي سمي "ببنك أمريكا الشمالية".
1785 - القيام بأول رحلة جوية تعبر بين إنجلتراوفرنسا بواسطة منطاد هوائي.
1797 - البرلمان الإيطالي يتبنى الألوان الثلاثة الأخضر والأبيض والأحمر لتكون الألوان التي ترمز للعلم الوطني الإيطالي.
1927 - إجراء أول اتصال تلفوني دولي من نيويورك إلى لندن.
1953 - الرئيس الأمريكي هاري ترومان يعلن أن الولايات المتحدة طورت قنبلة هيدروجينية.
1959 - الولايات المتحدة تعترف رسميًا بحكومة فيدل كاسترو في كوبا.
1962 - الرئيس إندونيسي أحمد سوكارنو يتعرض لمحاوله اغتيال فاشلة.
1979 - القوات الفيتنامية تجتاح بنوم بنه عاصمة كمبوديا وتسيطر عليها وتطرد قوات الخمير الحمر ورئيسهم بول بوت.
1980 - بداية محادثات الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات ورئيس وزراء إسرائيل مناحم بيجن في أسوان تمهيدًا لتوقيع اتفاقية سلام منفردة بين مصروإسرائيل.
1984 - 
مدينة صيدا تتعرض لهجوم إسرائيلي بالدبابات.
بروناي تنضم لمنظمة دول جنوب شرق آسيا / أسيان لتكون سادس دولة تنظم لهذه المنظمة.

1989 - أكيهيتو يصبح إمبراطوراً على اليابان بعد وفاه والده الإمبراطور هيروهيتو.
1990 - إيطاليا تغلق برج بيزا أمام الزوار بسبب اشتداد درجة ميله والخوف عليه من السقوط.
2006 - زلزال معتدل يضرب شبه جزيرة ألاسكا بقوة مقدارها 5.1 على مقياس ريختر.
*مواليد*



1502 - البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1800 - ميلارد فيلمور، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثالث عشر.
1905 - يحيى حقي، كاتب روائي مصري.
1921 - نظيم شعراوي، ممثل مصري.
1938 - شريفة فاضل، مغنية مصرية.
1941 - جون ووكر، عالم كيمياء إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1997.
1966 - إيهاب توفيق، مغني مصري.
*وفيات*



1619 - نيكولاس هيليارد، رسام إنجليزي.
1655 - البابا إينوسنت العاشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1830 - توماس لورنس، رسام إنجليزي.
1892 - الخديوي توفيق، سادس حكام مصر من الأسرة العلوية.
1951 - ريني غينون، كاتب ومفكر فرنسي.
1984 - ألفريد كاستلر، عالم فيزياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1966.
1989 - هيروهيتو، إمبراطور اليابان.
1998 - فلاديمير بريلوغ، عالم كيمياء كرواتي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1975.
2001 - شارل حلو، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
2005 - بيير دانينوس، كاتب فرنسي.
2012 - إبراهيم أصلان، روائي مصري.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



عيد الميلاد عند الطوائف المسيحية الشرقية.
مهرجان العشبات السبع في اليابان


----------



## tonyturboman (8 يناير 2012)

8 يناير​
638 - المسلمون يفتحون مدينة القدس وينتزعوها من البيزنطيين.
1297 - استقلال موناكو عن جنوة.
1790 - جورج واشنطن يلقي من نيويورك أول خطاب سنوي له.
1863 - وقوع "معركة سبرينغفيلد" في إطار الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية.
1892 - عباس حلمي الثاني يتولى حكم مصر خلفًا لوالده الخديوي توفيق الذي توفي في اليوم الماضي.
1900 - الرئيس الأمريكي ويليام مكينلي يضع ألاسكا تحت الحكم العسكري.
1912 - تأسيس المؤتمر الوطني الأفريقي، وهي منظمة سياسية تأسست في جنوب أفريقيا.
1918 - الرئيس الأمريكي وودرو ويلسون يعلن مبادئه 14، وهذه المبادئ من نتائج الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1926 - تنصيب عبد العزيز آل سعود سلطانًا على نجد وملكًا للحجاز.
1959 - الجنرال شارل ديغول يتولى رئاسة فرنسا.
1961 - عقد استفتاء في فرنسا والجزائر حول حق تقرير المصير في الجزائر.
1973 - انطلاق المهمة الفضائية السوفيتية لونا 21.
1980 - أنديرا غاندي تفوز برئاسة الحكومة الهندية.
1986 - وفد من الكنيست يقتحم المسجد الأقصى، استمرت هذه المحاولات على مدار أسبوع.
1998 - الحكم على رمزي يوسف بالسجن مدى الحياة لتورطه في تدبير تفجير مبنى مركز التجارة العالمي في ولاية نيويورك.
2006 - زلزال قوي يضرب جنوب اليونان بقوة مقدارها 6.7 على مقياس ريختر.
2009 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يتبنى القرار رقم 1860 الداعي إلى وقف فوري لإطلاق النار في قطاع غزة يليه انسحاب كامل للقوات الإسرائيلية وذلك لإيقاف الحرب الإسرائيلية على القطاع.
*مواليد*



1830 - هانز فون بولوف، موسيقي ألمانيا.
1867 - إميلي جرين بالش، اقتصادية ونقابية أمريكية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1946.
1891 - فالتر بوته، عالم فيزياءألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1954.
1935 - 
إلفيس بريسلي، مغني أمريكي.
فريد حبيب، سياسي لبناني.

وفيات

1324 - ماركو بولو، مستكشف إيطالي.
1642 - جاليليو جاليلي، فلكي وفيلسوف وعالم فيزياء إيطالي.
1713 - أركانجلو كوريلي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1896 - بول فرلان، شاعر فرنسي.
1930 - حمد عبد الله الصقر، تاجر كويتي ورئيس أول مجلس شورى في الكويت.
1992 - موسى صبري، مؤلف وأديب وصحفي مصري.
1996 - فرنسوا ميتيران، رئيس فرنسا.
1997 - ملفين كالفن، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1961.
2002 - الكسندر بروخروف، عالم فيزياء روسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1964.
*أعياد ومناسبات*



يوم الكومنولث في جزر ماريانا الشمالية.


----------



## MAJI (8 يناير 2012)

1610 - جاليليو جاليلي يكتشف أربعة أكبر أقمار كوكب المشتري وسميت بالأقمار الجاليلية نسبة إليه.
1785 - القيام بأول رحلة جوية تعبر بين إنجلتراوفرنسا بواسطة منطاد هوائي
1927 - إجراء أول اتصال تلفوني دولي من نيويورك إلى لندن
احداث علمية جميلة 
شكرا لتعب محبتك
ميلاد مجيد وسنة مباركة


----------



## tonyturboman (25 مايو 2012)

اعتذر عن غيابى وتوقفى كل هذه الفترة وذلك لظروف خارجة عن ارادتى


----------



## tonyturboman (25 مايو 2012)

25 مايو​1085 - سقوط طليطلة في أيدي القشتاليين، وكان ذلك بداية سقوط معاقل الإسلام في الأندلس تباعًا حتى انتهى الوجود الإسلامي بسقوط غرناطة سنة 897 هـ الموافق لعام 1492.
1571 - بابا الفاتيكان بيوس الخامس يعقد معاهدة الاتفاق مع ملك إسبانيا كارلوس الخامس إضافة إلى عدد من الدول المسيحية لمحاربة الدولة العثمانية، وكان هذا هو الاتفاق المسيحي الثالث عشر الموجه من أوروبا المسيحية ضد الدولة العثمانية.
1805 - نابليون بونابرت يتوج نفسه ملكًا على إيطاليا.
1810 - الإعلان عن استقلال الأرجنتين.
1846 - الأمير لوي نابليون يهرب من قلعة هام التي سجن فيها، وقد أصبح في ما بعد الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث.
1882 - قنصلي المملكة المتحدة وفرنسا في مصر يقدمان مذكرة يطلبان فيها بإبعاد أحمد عرابي عن مصر مع بقاء رتبته ومرتبه وإرسال علي باشا فهمي وعبد العال باشا حلمي إلى الأرياف وذلك في أثناء الثورة العرابية.
1909 - القوات الفرنسية تحتل جنوب المغرب.
1914 - مجلس العموم البريطاني يقر الحكم المحلي لأيرلندا.
1921 - مظاهرات دامية في الإسكندرية بعد خطاب سعد زغلول تجبر وزارة عدلي يكن على الإستقالة.
1925 - رضا خان ينصب نفسه شاهًا لإيران، وكان أول ملوك الدولة البهلوية في إيران، حيث قام بانقلاب عسكري عام 1921، وأصبح وزير للحرب ثم رئيسًا للوزراء قبل أن ينصب نفسه حاكمًا.
1946 - الأمير عبد الله يصبح ملكًا على إمارة شرق الأردن بعد مبايعتة كملك، وتغيير اسم الإمارة إلى المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
1961 - الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي يعلن خلال اجتماع في الكونغرس عن العزم
بإرسال بعثة بشرية للقمر.
1963 - 30 دولة أفريقية تعلن تأسيس منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية في أديس أبابا.
1969 - جعفر نميري يقوم بانقلاب اسماه ثورة مايو على حكومة محمد أحمد محجوب ويتولى الحكم في السودان، واستمر يحكم السودان حتى إنقلب عليه الجيش في أبريل 1985.
1973 -
إطلاق المختبر الفضائي الأمريكي الذي عرف باسم سكاي لاب إلى الفضاء من مركز كينيدي للفضاء.
مركبة الفضاء الأمريكية أبولو وعليها 3 رواد يلتحمون بسكاي لاب ويدوران حول الأرض.
1979 -
إسرائيل تنسحب من مدينة العريش وتعيدها إلى مصر بموجب اتفاقية كامب ديفيد.
بدء أول مفاوضات بين مصر وإسرائيل حول إقامة حكم ذاتي فلسطيني في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة.
1992 - لاعب الكاراتيه السوداني هاشم بدر الدين يعتدي على حسن الترابي في أوتوا بكندا.
2000 - الجيش الإسرائيلي ينهي إنسحابه من جنوب لبنان، وقد جاء هذا الإنسحاب نتيجة الضغوط الكبيرة التي أحدثتها عمليات المقاومة اللبنانية على مواقع الجيش الإسرائيلي وجيش لبنان الجنوبي.
2008 - مجلس النواب اللبناني ينتخب قائد الجيش ميشال سليمان رئيسًا للجمهورية اللبنانية بعد فراغ رئاسي استمر لمده سته شهور منذ نهاية ولاية الرئيس السابق إميل لحود.
2009 - أمين عام حزب الله حسن نصر الله يقول في خطابة بمناسبة عيد المقاومة والتحرير إن تقرير مجلة دير شبيغل الألمانية الذي اتهم الحزب باغتيال رئيس وزراء لبنان الأسبق رفيق الحريري خطير جدًا ويعتبره مؤامرة جديدة لإيقاع الفتنة بين السنة والشيعة في لبنان، ويعتبره أخطر من حادثة عين الرمانة
مواليد
1803 - رالف والدو إمرسون، فيلسوف أمريكي.
1865 -
جون راليج موت، مبشر أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1946.
بيتر زيمن، عالم فيزياء هولندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1902.
1887 - بادري بيو، قديس إيطالي.
1921 - جاك شتاينبرجر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي / ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1988.
وفيات
1983 - الملك محمد إدريس السنوسي، ملك المملكة الليبية..
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للصداقة.
يوم أفريقيا.
اليوم الوطني في الأردن.
اليوم الوطني في الأرجنتين.
يوم التحرير والمقاومة في لبنان.


----------



## tonyturboman (28 مايو 2012)

26 مايو​1865 - انتهاء الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية التي اشتعلت بين ولايات الشمال وولايات الجنوب سنة 1861 بانتصار الولايات الشمالية، وأدت هذه الحرب إلى مقتل ما يقرب من نصف مليون أمريكي وإنهاء الرق في الولايات المتحدة.
1882 - رئيس وزراء مصر محمود سامي البارودي يستقيل إحتجاجًا على قبول الخديوي توفيق مطالب إنجلترا وفرنسا بإبعاد أحمد عرابي عن مصر.
1908 - اكتشاف البترول بكميات وفيرة في إيران.
1923 - المملكة المتحدة تقرر أن يكون شرق الأردن دولة متمتعة بالحكم الذاتي يحكمها الأمير عبد الله بن الشريف حسين بن علي تحت اسم إمارة شرق الأردن.
1937 - مصر تنضم لعصبة الأمم.
1954 - كمال الملاخ يكتشف مراكب الشمس بالهرم.
1961 - إسرائيل تتخلى عن مشروعها تحويل مجرى نهر الأردن وتبدأ ضخ المياه من الجانب الشرقي لبحيرة طبريا.
1970 - نجاح طيران أول طائرة ركاب أسرع من الصوت في الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1979 - عودة مدينة العريش إلى السيادة المصرية بموجب اتفاقية كامب ديفيد.
1985 - مصرع 40000 شخص في بنغلاديش بسبب إعصار قوي.
2009 - الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي يفتتح قاعدة عسكرية فرنسية في أبوظبي لتكون أول قاعدة عسكرية فرنسية في منطقة الخليج.
مواليد
1478 - البابا كليمنت السابع، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1667 - أبراهام دي موافر، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1957 -
نادين، ممثلة سورية.
علاء الأسواني، روائي مصري.
1968 - الأمير فريدريك هنريك، ولي عهد الدنمارك.
وفيات
1883 - عبد القادر الجزائري، مؤسس دولة الجزائر الحديثة وزعيم المقاومة ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي للجزائر.
1976 - مارتن هايدغر، فيلسوف ألماني..
1997 - هنري بركات، مخرج مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في جورجيا.
عيد الأم في بولندا.
يوم الحزن الوطني في أستراليا.


----------



## tonyturboman (28 مايو 2012)

27 مايو​1498 - البحار البرتغالي فاسكو دا جاما يصل إلى الهند مكتشفًا بذلك طريقًا بحريًا يمكن من التبادل المباشر بين أوروبا وآسيا.
1679 - صدور قانون المثول في إنجلترا، وهو أمر قضائي بإحضار شخص للمثول بين يدي المحكمة.
1703 - إمبراطور روسيا بطرس الأكبر يؤسس مدينة سانت بطرسبرغ كعاصمة جديدة بعد حصوله على منفذ إلى بحر البلطيق بانتصاره في حرب الشمال العظمى.
1832 - الجيش المصري بقيادة «أحمد المونوكلي» يفتح مدينة عكا بعد حصار دام 6 أشهر أتى بعد إعلان حاكم مصر محمد علي باشا الحرب على والي عكا «عبد الله باشا» بحجة إيوائه 6 آلاف من المصريين الفارين من التجنيد ورفضه إرسال الأخشاب لبناء الأسطول المصري.
1840 - عقد «اجتماع دير القمر السري» والذي كان بداية الثورة السورية ضد إبراهيم باشا والتي انتهت بطرده من سوريا بعد تدخل عسكري عثماني مدعوم من بريطاني
1918 - الإعلان عن استقلال أفغانستان عن المملكة المتحدة.
1941 - الأسطول البريطاني يغرق البارجة الألمانية «بسمارك» أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وذلك قرب سواحل أيرلندا، وقد غرق أكثر من ألفي بحار كانوا على متنها وما زالت بقايا هذه البارجة موجودة حتى الآن على عمق خمسة كيلومترات تحت سطح البحر.
1971 - توقيع معاهدة الصداقة والتعاون بين مصر والاتحاد السوفيتي لمدة 15 عامًا، إلا أنها ألغيت بعد 5 سنوات من توقيعها.
2004 - الشرطة البريطانية تعتقل أبو حمزة المصري بطلب أمريكي.
مواليد
1332 - ابن خلدون، مؤسس علم الاجتماع.
1871 - جورج رووه، رسام فرنسي.
1897 - جون كوكروفت، عالم فيزياء بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1951.
1931 - فاتن حمامة، ممثلة مصرية.
وفيات
1564 - جان كالفن، مصلح ديني ولاهوتي فرنسي ومؤسس المذهب الكالفيني.
1873 - رفاعة الطهطاوي، من قادة النهضة العلمية في مصر ومنشأ مدرسة الألسن.
1910 - روبرت كوخ، طبيب ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1905.
1964 - جواهر لال نهرو، رئيس وزراء الهند.
1987 - جون نورثروب، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1946.
1988 - إرنست روسكا، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء
اعياد ومناسبات
اليوم الوطني للكشاف في الجزائر.
عيد الأم في بوليفيا.
عيد الطفولة في نيجيريا


----------



## tonyturboman (28 مايو 2012)

28 مايو​
1863 - الخديوي إسماعيل ينجح في الحصول على فرمان من الدولة العثمانية عرف باسم «فرمان مصر» يقضي بانتقال ولاية مصر من الأب إلى الابن الأكبر، وهو ما مهد الطريق لمحمد توفيق باشا ابن الخديوي إسماعيل لتولي الحكم في مصر.
1940 - بلجيكا تستسلم لجيش ألمانيا النازية، والمملكة المتحدة تنسحب من شمال فرنسا وسقوط العاصمة الفرنسية باريس بيد القوات النازية وذلك خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1942 - المكسيك تعلن الحرب على قوات دول المحور وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1946 - انعقاد مؤتمر القمة العربي الأول في مدينة أنشاص بمصر برئاسة الملك فاروق، وقد اتخذ عدة قرارات كان من أهمها التمسك باستقلال فلسطين والتأكيد على عروبتها.
1949 - وضع دستور ألماني جديد لتلافي الثغرات في الدستور القديم الذي أوصل أدولف هتلر لدفة الحكم.
1959 - الأمريكيون يطلقون قردين إلى الفضاء على متن الصاروخ «جوبيتر»، وقد عادا سالمين بعد أن توغلا مسافة 500 كم في الفضاء.
1963 - إعصار في باكستان الشرقية يودي بحياة 30 ألف نسمة ويدمر آلاف المنازل.
1988 - عقد لقاء القمة الرابع بين الرئيس السوفيتي ميخائيل غورباتشوف والأمريكي رونالد ريغان في موسكو وذلك بعد فترة من الفتور في العلاقات لم يعقد فيها أي لقاء قمة بين السوفيت والأمريكيين إمتدت من عام 1975 حتى 1985 حيث كان السوفيت يتبنون مبدأ «كل شيء أو لا شيء».
1993 - إرتريا تنضم إلى الأمم المتحدة.
1999 - إعادة عرض لوحة العشاء الأخير الشهيرة التي رسمها الرسام الشهير ليوناردو دا فينشي وذلك بعد 22 عامًا من الإصلاح والترميم.
2004 -
مقتل 45 شخصاً وإصابة أكثر من 300 آخرين في زلزال بلغت قوته 6.2 درجات على مقياس ريختر وقع في مازاندران شمال إيران وأسفر عن تدمير 80 قرية.
2011 -
إعادة فتح معبر رفح الحدودي بين قطاع غزة ومصر بعد إغلاق دام قرابة أربع سنوات وذلك بعد قرار الحكومة المصرية فتح المعبر أمام النساء والأطفال والرجال فوق سن الأربعين، على أن يحصل الرجال ما بين سن الثامنة عشرة والأربعين الراغبين بالعبور على تصريح خاص لاجتياز المعبر.
مواليد
1660 - الملك جورج الأول، ملك بريطانيا العظمى.
1807 - لويس أغاسي، عالم جيولوجيا سويسري.
1860 - أحمد شفيق، مؤرخ مصري.
1908 - إيان فليمنج، كاتب إنجليزي.
1912 - باتريك وايت، أديب أسترالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1973.
1947 - زاهي حواس، عالم مصري في علم الآثار ووزير لشؤون الآثار.
وفيات
1937 - ألفرد أدلر، طبيب نمساوي ومؤسس «علم نفس الفرد».
1972 - الملك إدوارد الثامن، ملك المملكة المتحدة الأسبق.
2003 - إيليا بريغوجين، عالم كيمياء فيزيائية حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1977.
2010 - أسامة أنور عكاشة، كاتب مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الجمهورية في أذربيجان.
عيد الجمهورية في أرمينيا.
عيد العلم في الفلبين.


----------



## tonyturboman (29 مايو 2012)

29 مايو​1453 - سقوط القسطنطينية بيد العثمانيين وانتهاء الإمبراطورية البيزنطية التي دامت ألف عام وبداية نهاية العصور الوسطى في القارة الأوربية.
1948 - إعلان الهدنة الأولى في حرب فلسطين.
1952 -
اليونان تمنح النساء حق التصويت.

1953 - المتسلق النيوزيلاندي إدموند هيلاري والمرشد النيبالي تينسينغ نورغاي يتسلقان قمة إفرست أعلى قمة في العالم لأول مرة في التاريخ.
1958 - الجنرال شارل ديغول يتولى رئاسة الحكومة الفرنسية.
1974 - عقد اتفاق هدنة في هضبة الجولان بين سوريا وإسرائيل.
1986 - السوق الأوروبية المشتركة تتبنى علمًا جديدًا أزرق اللون ويحمل 12 نجمة ذهبية.
1989 - توقيع اتفاق مصري / أمريكي لتصنيع أجزاء من المقاتلة إف-16 في مصر.

مواليد
1630 - تشارلز الثاني، ملك إنجلترا.
1860 - إسحق ألبينيز، موسيقي إسباني.
1880 - أوسفالد شبينغلر، فيلسوف ألماني.
1917 - جون كينيدي، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الخامس والثلاثون.
1955 - جون هينكلي جونيور، أمريكي حاول اغتيال الرئيس رونالد ريغان.
1975 - ميلاني براون، مغنية إنجليزية وعضوة سابقة في فريق سبايس جيرلز الغنائي.
وفيات
1259 - كريستوفر الأول، ملك الدنمارك.
1453 - قسطنطين الحادي عشر، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1500 - بارثولوميو دياز، مستكشف برتغالي.
1814 - الإمبراطورة جوزفين، إمبراطورة فرنسا وزوجة نابليون بونابرت.
1829 - همفري ديفي، عالم فيزياء وكيمياء إنجليزي.
1892 - بهاء الله، مؤسس الدين البهائي.
1948 - أحمد الكاشف، شاعر مصري.
1977 - يوسف أبو الخدود، مخترع أمريكي من أصل لبناني.
1978 - الملكة نازلي، زوجة الملك فؤاد الأول.
اعياد ومناسبات
عيد الديمقراطية في نيجيريا.
اليوم الدولي لقوات حفظ السلام التابعة للأمم المتحدة.


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2012)

تسجيل متابعة


----------



## tonyturboman (30 مايو 2012)

30 مايو​
1431 - حرق جان دارك علنًا بعد محاكمتها بتهمة السحر.
1998 - زلزال بقوة 6.6 على مقياس ريختر يضرب شمال أفغانستان موديًا بحياة 5000 شخص.
2007 - مجلس الأمن يصدر قراره رقم 1757 الخاص بالمحكمة الدولية الخاصة بلبنان حول جريمة اغتيال رئيس وزراء لبنان الأسبق رفيق الحريري.
2009 - إيران تعدم 3 أشخاص بتهمة التورط في تفجير «مسجد زاهدان» بعد يوم من تفجير المسجد.
مواليد
1908 -
هانز ألففين، عالم فيزياء بلازما سويدي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1970.
1971 - مرح جبر، ممثلة سورية
وفيات 
1431 - جان دارك، قديسة فرنسية.
1593 - كريستوفر مارلو، كاتب مسرحي إنجليزي.
1744 - ألكسندر بوب، شاعر إنجليزي.
1778 - فولتير، أديب فرنسي.
1912 - ويلبر رايت، أحد الأخوان رايت.
2009 -
جعفر النميري، رئيس جمهورية السودان.
إفرايم كاتسير، رئيس إسرائيل.
2011 - روزالين يالو، طبيبة أمريكية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1977.
اعياد ومناسبات
عيد المنطقة في منطقة جزر الكناري.


----------



## tonyturboman (31 مايو 2012)

31 مايو​
1535 - انطلاق حملة كارلوس الخامس من برشلونة بإسبانيا باتجاه تونس بقصد احتلالها.
1910 - استقلال جمهورية جنوب أفريقيا.
1934 -الإذاعة المصرية تبدأ بثها لأول مرة.

1976 - مصر تطلب من جامعة الدول العربية قبول منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية كعضو كامل بالجامعة.
1977 - مبايعة الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني وليًا للعهد في قطر.

2004 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بسعوديين وكويتي قاموا بإختطاف طفلة بالخامسة من عمرها وهتك عرضها ثم طعنها بالسكين وإخفاء معالم وجهها عن طريق التشويه وإجتثاث رأسها، وتعد الجريمة من أبشع الجرائم في الكويت.

  مواليد
1923 - رينيه الثالث، أمير موناكو.
1930 - كلينت إيستوود، ممثل ومخرج أمريكي.
1949 - يونس شلبي، ممثل مصري.
  وفيات

1809 - جوزيف هايدن، موسيقي نمساوي.
1832 - إيفاريست جالوا، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1976 - جاك مونو، عالم أحياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1965
1986 - جيمس رينوتر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1975.

2006 - ريموند ديفيس، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 2002.
  أعياد ومناسبات
اليوم العالمي للكف عن التدخين.


----------



## tonyturboman (1 يونيو 2012)

1 يونيو​
1812 - الرئيس الأمريكي جيمس ماديسون يطلب من الكونغرس إعلان الحرب على المملكة المتحدة وذلك في ما عرف باسم حرب 1812.
1938 - الإصدار الأول للمجلة المصورة «سوبرمان».
1949 - جلاء الإيطاليين عن ليبيا والملك محمد إدريس السنوسي يعلن استقلال «دولة برقة».
1955 - استقلال تونس.
1958 - كندا تبدأ بثًا تلفزيونيًا يغطي جميع الأراضي الكندية.
1973 - رئيس الوزراء اليوناني جيورجيوس بابادوبولوس يلغي الملكية، وتم إقرار هذا الإلغاء في استفتاء عام 1974.
1980 - المحطة الإخبارية العالمية سي إن إن تبدأ عملها.
2001 - مصرع الملك النيبالي بيرندرا وزوجته وأبنائه وإخوانه وأخواته الذين كانوا على سلم العرش بعد أن أطلق إبنه ولي العهد الأمير ديبندار بيكرام النار عليهم، وأخيه جيانندرا يتولى الحكم.
2004 - غازي الياور يتولى رئاسة العراق لفترة انتقالية ليكون الرئيس الأول للعراق بعد سقوط حكومة صدام حسين عام 2003.
2009 -شركة صناعة السيارات الأمريكية جنرال موتورز تعلن إفلاسها رسميًا وذلك بعد تقدمها بطلب لحمايتها من الدائنين بحسب الفصل 11 من القانون الأمريكي.
مواليد
1926 -مارلين مونرو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1932 - نجيب سرور، شاعر مصري.
1937 - مورغان فريمان، ممثل أمريكي.
1958 - عزة لبيب، ممثلة مصرية.
وفيات
1925 - سليمان البستاني، أديب لبناني.
1949 - خليل مطران، شاعر لبناني.
1968 - هيلين كيلر، أديبة أمريكية.
2008 -إيف سان لوران، مصمم أزياء فرنسي.
أعياد ومناسبات
عيد الطفولة في كوريا الشمالية.


----------



## tonyturboman (2 يونيو 2012)

2 يونيو​
1800 - ظهور لقاح الجدري في أمريكا الشمالية لأول مرة.
1815 - نابليون بونابرت يعلن عن دستور الحرية في فرنسا.
1875 - ظهور الهاتف لأول مرة على يد المخترع ألكسندر جراهام بيل.
1886 - زواج رئيس الولايات المتحدة جروفر كليفلاند، ليكون بذلك أول رئيس أمريكي يتزوج أثناء وجوده في البيت الأبيض.
1896 - غولييلمو ماركوني يتسلم براءة اختراع الراديو.
1910 - تشارلز رولز يقوم بأول رحلة عودة ناجحة تعبر بحر المانش.
1932 - الملك فؤاد يفتتح مطار ألماظة وسط احتفال شعبي كبير ويستقل فيه أول 3 طيارين مصريين بأول طائرات مصرية.
1946 - إلغاء الملكية في إيطاليا والإعلان عن قيام الجمهورية وذلك بعد خلع الملك فيكتور عمانويل الثالث ونفيه إلى مصر وصدور حكم بعدم دخول الذكور من العائلة الحاكمة السابقة إلى إيطاليا.
1949 - اختيار اسم المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية اسمًا رسميًا للأردن، وإعلان الملك عبد الله بن الحسين ضم الضفة الغربية لنهر الأردن إلى السيطرة الأردنية.
1953 - تتويج الملكة إليزابيث الثانية رسميًا ملكة على العرش البريطاني، وكانت تبلغ من العمر 25 عامًا
1966 - مركبة الفضاء الأمريكية سيرفيور 1 تهبط على سطح القمر.
1989 - رفع العلم المصري فوق مقر جامعة الدول العربية في تونس بعد فترة من المقاطعة العربية لمصر بعد صلحها المنفرد مع إسرائيل.
2005 - اغتيال الصحفي والمفكر اللبناني سمير قصير بتفجير عبوه ناسفه بسيارته في بيروت.
مواليد
1835 - البابا بيوس العاشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1940 - الملك قسطنطين الثاني، ملك اليونان.
1943 - زيزي مصطفى، ممثلة مصرية.
وفيات
1976 - عبد الرحمن عزام، أول أمين عام لجامعة الدول العربية.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الجمهورية في إيطاليا.
عيد الاستقلال في ساموا.


----------



## tonyturboman (4 يونيو 2012)

3 يونيو​708 - صك أول نقود فضية في اليابان.
1539 - المكتشف الإسباني هرناندو دي سوتو يرفع علم بلاده على أرض فلوريدا الأمريكية ويعلنها مستعمرة خاضعة للتاج الإسباني.
1859 - ساعة بيج بن في لندن تبدأ عملها وذلك في عهد الملكة فيكتوريا.
1916 - المدينة المنورة تتحول إلى مسرح للأعمال الحربية بين العرب والأتراك.
1917 - الإعلان عن استقلال ألبانيا.
1944 - شارل ديغول يتولى رئاسة وزراء فرنسا.
1959 - الإعلان عن استقلال سنغافورة.
2011 - الرئيس اليمني علي عبد الله صالح يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال مع كبار مسؤولي حكومته وذلك بقصف مسجد بالقرب من قصر الرئاسة، وأتى الحادث مع إشتداد الاحتجاجات الشعبية المنددة بحكمة والمطالبة برحيلة.
مواليد

1808 - جيفيرسون ديفيس، الرئيس الوحيد للولايات الكونفدرالية الأمريكية.
1943 - عبد العزيز مخيون، ممثل مصري.
وفيات

1657 - ويليام هارفي، طبيب إنجليزي.
1875 - جورج بيزيه، موسيقي فرنسي.
1899 - يوهان شتراوس الابن، موسيقي نمساوي.
1977 - أرشيبالد هل، عالم فيزيولوجيا إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1922.
1989 - الإمام الخميني، رجل دين شيعي والقائد الروحي للثورة الإسلامية الإيرانية.
2001 - أنطوني كوين، ممثل مكسيكي / أمريكي.
أعياد ومناسبات

يوم ذكرى الكونفدرالية في كنتاكي ولويزيانا.


----------



## tonyturboman (4 يونيو 2012)

4 يونيو​629 - بدء المعركة الأولى للإسلام في عهد الرسول محمد مع العالم المسيحي ممثلًا في الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1789 - الدستور الأمريكي يدخل حيز التنفيذ، وهو يعد أقدم دستور في العالم ما زال معمولًا به.
1878 - الدولة العثمانية تتنازل لبريطانيا عن إدارة جزيرة قبرص.
1944 - قوات الحلفاء تدخل روما وتجاوزها إلى ما بعد فلورنسا في نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1958 - رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي شارل ديغول يصل إلى الجزائر في محاولة من جانيه لحل القضيه الجزائرية بعد أن تحولت الثورة الجزائرية المطالبة بالاستقلال إلى نزيف دم على الجانبين الفرنسي والجزائري.
1989 - أول طائرة مصرية تصل إلى طرابلس بعد عودة العلاقات مع ليبيا.
2009 - الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما يزور مصر لأول مرة ويدعو في خطابه الموجه إلى العالم الإسلامي من جامعة القاهرة إلى فتح صفحة جديدة بين الولايات المتحدة والمسلمين تمكنهم سويًا من مواجهة التطرف والعنف حول العالم وتحقيق السلام في الشرق الأوسط.
مواليد
1879 - أسد رستم، مؤرخ لبناني.
1894 - محمود تيمور، أديب مصري.
1946 - محمود عبد العزيز، ممثل مصري.
1975 - أنجلينا جولي، ممثلة أمريكية
وفيات
1941 - فيلهلم الثاني، قيصر ألمانيا.
2001 - ديبندار بيكرام، ولي عهد مملكة نيبال.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للأطفال ضحايا الاعتداءات.
اليوم الوطني في تونجا.


----------



## tonyturboman (5 يونيو 2012)

5 يونيو​1752 - بنجامين فرانكلين يثبت أن الصواعق تتكون من الكهرباء وذلك خلال تجربته الشهيرة بإطلاق طائرته الورقية في يوم ممطر.
1916 - بدء الثورة العربية على الدولة العثمانية بقيادة حاكم مكة الشريف حسين بن علي.
1926 - تخطيط الحدود بين العراق وتركيا وتقسيم جزء من كردستان بين الدولتين.
1942 - هجوم بريطاني مضاد على قوات ألمانيا النازية بقيادة إرفين رومل أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، وكانت نتائج هذا الهجوم كارثية على البريطانيين حيث فقدوا آلافًا من جنودهم ومئات المدرعات على الرغم من تفوقهم الكاسح.
1944 - سقوط العاصمة الإيطالية روما بيد الحلفاء وذلك في نهايات الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1947 - وزير الخارجية الأمريكي جورج مارشال يعلن عن خطته لإعادة إعمار أوروبا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية والتي عرفت بمشروع مارشال.
1965 - إيران تفرض الأحكام العرفية وتعتقل آية الله الخميني ومن ثم تنفيه وذلك في محاولة من جانب نظام الشاه محمد رضا بهلوي لإحتواء حالة الغضب الشعبي المتصاعد ضده.
1967 - إسرائيل تهاجم مصر وسوريا والأردن في ما عرف باسم حرب الأيام الستة.
1968 - سرحان سرحان يطلق النار على روبرت كينيدي، وأدى ذلك إلى وفاته في اليوم التالي.
1975 - مصر تعيد افتتاح قناة السويس من جديد بعد جلاء الإسرائيليين منها وذلك مع عبور أول سفينة منذ ثماني سنوات، وكان على متن السفينة الرئيس محمد أنور السادات.
1977 - ستيف جوبز يطرح أبل-2 في الأسواق.
1981 - بداية ظهور مرض فقدان المناعة المكتسبة / الإيدز.
2002 - الإصدار 1.0 للمتصفح موزيلا يرى النور.
مواليد

1723 - آدم سميث، اقتصادي وفيلسوف إسكتلندي.
1760 - يوهان غادولين، عالم كيمياء وفيزياء فنلندي.
1819 - جون كوش آدامز، عالم بريطاني في علم الفلك والرياضيات.
1898 - فيديريكو غارسيا لوركا، شاعر إسباني.
وفيات

1916 - هربرت كتشنر، قائد الجيش البريطاني.
1961 - مكرم عبيد، سياسي مصري.
1981 - أحمد رامي، شاعر مصري.
1986 - توجو مزراحي، سينمائي مصري من أصل إيطالي.
2004 - رونالد ريغان، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأربعين.
2006 - هدى سلطان، فنانة مصرية.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للبيئة.
يوم الدستور في الدنمارك.
عيد التحرير في سيشيل.


----------



## tonyturboman (6 يونيو 2012)

6 يونيو​1664 - تغير اسم المستعمرة الهولندية نيو أمستردام الموجودة على الساحل الغربي من المحيط الأطلسي إلى نيويورك.
1925 - تأسيس مؤسسة كرايسلر العملاقة للسيارات.
1933 - افتتاح أول سينما للسيارات في ولاية نيو جيرسي.
1967 - القوات الإسرائيلية تدخل القدس، ووزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي يصرح بأنهم استولوا على أورشليم وإنهم في الطريق إلى بابل، وذلك في ثاني أيام حرب الأيام الستة.
1982 - الجيش الإسرائيلي بقيادة أرئيل شارون يدخل لبنان ويتوغل داخل أراضيها حتى وصل إلى العاصمة بيروت.
2004 -
محكمة إسرائيلية تحكم على مروان البرغوثي بالمؤبد خمس مرات إضافة إلى 40 سنة إضافة على أحكام المؤبد.
مقتل مصور قناة بي بي سي في الرياض من قبل مسلحين بسيارة مسرعة أثناء تصويره منزل أحد منتسبي تنظيم القاعدة.
مواليد

1599 - دييغو فيلازكيز، رسام إسباني.
1799 – ألكسندر بوشكين، شاعر روسي.
1929 - عزيزة حلمي، ممثلة مصرية.
1941 - أحمد خليل، ممثل مصري.
1958 - مروان البرغوثي، سياسي فلسطيني.
وفيات
1961 - كارل يونج، عالم سويسري في علم النفس.
1968 - روبرت كينيدي، سيناتور أمريكي.
1983 - محمود المليجي، ممثل مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في السويد.
يوم الذكرى في كوريا الجنوبية.


----------



## tonyturboman (9 يونيو 2012)

7 يونيو​1914 - أول سفينة تعبر قناة بنما.
1929 - مدينة الفاتيكان تصبح دولة مستقلة.
1944 - قوات ألمانيا النازية تعدم 23 من أسرى الحرب الكنديين في نرمندية الفرنسية وذلك بعد يوم من إنزال قوات الحلفاء فيها.
1966 - ملك المغرب الحسن الثاني يقرر إعلان الأحكام العرفية وتعليق العمل بالدستور وذلك لمواجهه الإستياء الشعبي والإضطرابات السياسية التي تتعرض لها البلاد.
1967 - إسرائيل تحتل كامل القدس الشرقية.
1981 - مقاتلات إف-16 فايتنج فالكون تابعة للقوات الجوية الإسرائيلية تقصف المفاعل النووي العراقي وذلك لمنع العراق من صناعة سلاح نووي.
2006 - مقاتلات إف-16 فايتنج فالكون الأمريكية تقصف مخبأ أبو مصعب الزرقاوي وترديه  قتيلا
2012 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بعبد حمود سكرتير الرئيس السابق صدام حسين وذلك لإدانته بجرائم إبادة جماعية.
مواليد
1837 - ألويس هتلر، والد أدولف هتلر.
1848 - بول غوغان، رسام فرنسي.
1923 - محمود مرسي، ممثل مصري.
1942 - معمر القذافي، قائد انقلاب 1969 في ليبيا.
1962 - راغب علامة، مغني لبناني.
وفيات
1995 - الشيخ إمام، مغني وملحن مصري.
2006 - أبو مصعب الزرقاوي، قائد تنظيم قاعدة الجهاد في بلاد الرافدين.
2011 - وليد غلمية، موسيقي لبناني
أعياد ومناسبات

أول يوم من تكريم فستا في الإمبراطورية الرومانية.


----------



## tonyturboman (9 يونيو 2012)

8 يونيو​1815 - 39 ولاية ألمانية توافق على الاتحاد في كيان واحد وفقًا لدستور كونفدرالي عرف باسم قانون الكونفدرالية.
1919 - تأسيس مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق.
1941 -
القوات البريطانية والفرنسية تغزو الأراضي السورية وذلك كي تمنع إنشاء قواعد لدول المحور أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
طلق ناري يفقأ العين اليسرى لموشيه دايان.
1942 - القوات البحرية اليابانية تقصف مدينة سيدني بأستراليا وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1944 - الجنرال برنارد مونتغمري يصل إلى ساحل نورمندي وذلك لقيادة القوات البريطانية المشاركة في أكبر عملية إمرار بحري في التاريخ والتي سبقت معركة نورمندي الشهيرة التي انتهت بتحرير فرنسا وهزيمة القوات الألمانية واضطرارها للإنسحاب من فرنسا.
1948 - طيران الهند يعلن عن بدء خدماته الإعتيادية بين مومباي ولندن بواسطة «لوكهييد كونستيلاشن».
1959 - الغواصة الأمريكية «يو إس إس باربيرو» وخدمات بريد الولايات المتحدة يحاولان توصيل البريد عن طريق صواريخ البريد.
1986 - انتخاب كورت فالدهايم رئيسًا للنمسا.
1989 - مقاتلة ميكويان ميج-29 تابعة للقوات الجوية الروسية تتعرض لضربة طير في معرض باريس الجوي، وقد استطاع الطيار «أناتولي كفوتشر» من الحول دون سقوط المقاتلة وسط المشاهدين وعدم جرح أحدهم، وأيضاً قام بقذف نفسه على ارتفاع 400 قدم وأنقذ نفسه.
مواليد

1625 - جيوفاني كاسيني، عالم رياضيات إيطالي.
1810 - روبرت شومان، موسيقي ألماني.
1916 - فرنسيس كريك، عالم فيزياء وكيمياء حيوية بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1962.
1921 - سوهارتو، رئيس إندونيسيا.
1925 - باربرا بوش، زوجة رئيس الولايات المتحدة الحادي والأربعين جورج بوش الأب.
1930 - روبرت أومان، عالم رياضيات إسرائيلي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 2005.
1936 - كينيث ويلسون، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1982.
1946 - هالة فاخر، ممثلة مصرية.
وفيات

218 - ماكرينوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1042 - الملك هارديكانوت، ملك إنجلترا.
1795 - لويس السابع عشر، ملك فرنسا.
1845 - أندرو جاكسون، الرئيس الولايات المتحدة السابع.
1949 - نجيب الريحاني، ممثل مصري.
1970 - أبراهام ماسلو، عالم أمريكي في علم النفس.
1992 - فرج فودة، كاتب ومفكر مصري.
1994 - حورية حسن، مغنية وممثلة مصري
2012 - غسان تويني، صحفي وسياسي ودبلوماسي لبناني.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للمحيطات.


----------



## tonyturboman (9 يونيو 2012)

9 يونيو​1898 - المملكة المتحدة تجبر الحكومة الصينية على التوقيع على عقد لتأجير هونغ كونغ بعد أن احتلتها عسكريًا.
1928 -
بداية البث التلفزيوني المنتظم من مدينة نيويورك لمدة ساعتين في اليوم وثلاث مرات في الأسبوع.
تشارليز كينجزفورد سميث وطاقمه يقوموا بأول رحلة عابرة للمحيط الهادي بطائرة «فوكار إف.سفن بي /3إم» تسمي «الصليب الجنوبي»، حيث رحلوا من أوكلاند بكاليفورنيا في 31 مايو ووصلوا إلى بريزبين عبر هونولولو وفيجي، وإستغرقت الرحلة 83 ساعة.
1940 - الجيش النرويجي يستسلم لقوات ألمانيا النازية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1967 -
الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر يعلن للشعب تنحيه عن رئاسة الجمهورية وذلك بسبب الهزيمة في حرب الأيام الستة.
السلطات الإسرئيلية تهدم حي المغاربة بمدينة القدس.
1982 - طائرات القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية تشن هجوم جوي كثيف على مواقع الدفاعي الجوي السوري في البقاع اللبناني وتدمر معظمها وذلك في إطار الحرب التي تشنها على لبنان.
1989 - عودة العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين مصر ولبنان.
1996 - القوات الجوية السويدية تفتتح مدرسة لتعليم الطيران في «ساتيناس».
1999 - الأميرة رانيا العبد الله تتوج ملكة على المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وذلك في يوم احتفال الملك عبد الله الثاني بتتويجه على العرش.
مواليد
1661 - القيصر فيودر الثالث، قيصر روسيا.
1672 - الإمبراطور بطرس الأكبر، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية.
1781 - جورج ستيفنسون، مهندس إنجليزي وأول من أنشأ سكة حديدية في العالم.
1812 - يوهان جدفريد جال، عالم ألماني في علم الفلك
1921 - مرسي جميل عزيز، شاعر غنائي مصري.
1928 - آماليا العريس، ممثلة لبنانية.
وفيات

68 - الإمبراطور نيرون، إمبراطور روماني.
373 - أفرام السرياني، قديس سرياني.
1870 - تشارلز ديكنز، روائي بريطاني.
2005 - عبد الله محمود، ممثل مصري.
2008 - سليمان الموسى، كاتب أردني.

أحداث ومناسبات

عيد الجلوس في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
عيد ميلاد ملكة أستراليا.


----------



## tonyturboman (11 يونيو 2012)

10 يونيو​1916 - العرب في شبه الجزيرة العربية وبلاد الشام يعلنون تمردهم على الدولة العثمانية بما عرف بالثورة العربية الكبرى وذلك بعد أن وعدتهم المملكة المتحدة بالاستقلال وإقامة دولة عربية موحدة تضم شبه الجزيرة العربية وبلاد الشام بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1940 - إيطاليا تعلن الحرب على المملكة المتحدة وفرنسا وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية، وبدأت الحرب بهجوم جوي على مالطا.
1963 - الرئيس الأمريكي جون كينيدي يوافق على قانون المساواه بين الرجل والمرأة في الأجر عند أداء نفس العمل.
1967 - نهاية حرب الأيام الستة بهزيمة العرب واحتلال إسرائيل للقدس الشرقية وهضبة الجولان السورية وشبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية.
1993 - الأمير عبد الله الابن الأكبر لملك الأردن الحسين بن طلال يتزوج من الشابة الأردنية من أصل فلسطيني رانيا فيصل الياسين (الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين والملكة رانيا العبد الله بعد ذلك).
2000 - مجلس الشعب السوري يصوت على تعديل الدستور من أجل انتخاب بشار الأسد رئيسًا لسوريا وذلك بعد الإعلان عن وفاه الرئيس حافظ الأسد.
مواليد

1803 - هنري دارسي، مهندس وعالم فرنسي.
1921 - الأمير فيليب، دوق إدنبرة وزوج الملكة إليزابيث الثانية ملكة المملكة المتحدة.
1934 - زهرة العلا، ممثلة مصرية.
1979 - محمود عبد المغني، ممثل مصري.
1980 - ياسمين عبد العزيز، ممثلة مصرية.
1981 - الأمير هاشم بن الحسين، أصغر الأبناء الذكور لملك الأردن السابق الحسين بن طلال.
وفيات

323 ق.م - الإسكندر الأكبر، حاكم الإمبراطورية المقدونية
1836 - أندريه ماري أمبير، عالم فيزياء ورياضيات فرنسي.
2000 - حافظ الأسد، رئيس الجمهورية العربية السورية.
2007 - عبد الحي أديب، كاتب مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في البرتغال.


----------



## tonyturboman (11 يونيو 2012)

11 يونيو​1770 - المستكشف البريطاني جيمس كوك يكتشف «الحاجز المرجاني العظيم» على سواحل أستراليا، وهو أكبر تجمع للشعاب المرجانية في العالم.
1776 - «الكونغرس القاري» وهو الكيان التشريعي للمستعمرات الأمريكية التي كانت تابعة للسيطرة البريطانية ينهي مشروع إعلان الاستقلال الأمريكي..
1937 - جوزيف ستالين يعدم ثمانية من جنرالات الجيش بتهمة الخيانة العظمى.
1951 - البرتغال تعلن اعتبار موزمبيق الأفريقية جزء من الأراضي البرتغالية باعتبارها إقليمًا فيما وراء البحار.
1958 - مجلس الأمن الدولي يقرر إرسال مراقبين إلى لبنان بعد تفجر أزمة سياسية بين الرئيس كميل شمعون ومعارضيه.
1964 - الحكم على الزعيم الأفريقي نيلسون مانديلا بالسجن مدى الحياة.
1970 - القوات الأمريكية تغادر «قاعدة هويلس» الليبية بعد نحو 25 عامًا من احتلالها بعد طردها للقوات الإيطالية والألمانية منها في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1971 - الولايات المتحدة تلغي القطيعة الاقتصادية مع الصين والتي دامت 21 سنة.
1982 - سوريا وإسرائيل توافقان على وقف إطلاق النار في البقاع اللبناني بعد حوالي خمسة أيام من القتال الشرس بين الجانبين في إطار الاجتياح الإسرائيلي إلى لبنان.
2001 - تنفيذ حكم الإعدام بالمسؤول عن تفجير المبنى الفيدرالي في ولاية أوكلاهوما تيموثي مك فاي.
2004 -
السعودية والولايات المتحدة تجريان تحقيقات مشتركة في مخطط مزعوم للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي في اغتيال ولي العهد السعودي الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز.
تشييع جثمان الرئيس الأمريكي الأربعين رونالد ريغان.
2005 - إفتتاح موقع تك كرانش.
2009 - منظمة الصحة العالمية تعلن مرض إنفلونزا الخنازير وباء عالمي.
مواليد

1776 - جون كونستابل، رسام إنجليزي.
1864 - ريتشارد شتراوس، موسيقي نمساوي.
1867 - شارل فابري، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.
1910 - جاك إيف كوستو، عالم فرنسي في علم البحار.
وفيات

1727 - الملك جورج الأول، ملك بريطانيا العظمى.
1936 - روبرت هوارد، كاتب أمريكي.
1994 - علوية جميل، ممثلة مصرية.

أعياد ومناسبات

عيد كاميهاميها، وهو عيد رسمي في هاواي في تكريم أول ملك لها.


----------



## tonyturboman (20 يونيو 2012)

12 يونيو​1812 - نابليون بونابرت يبدأ بغزو روسيا وذلك في إطار الحملة التي يشنها لفرض سيطرته على أوروبا.
1898 - الزعيم الفلبيني أميليو أوجونيالدو يعلن الثورة على الاحتلال الإسباني ويقرر رفع السلاح طلبًا للاستقلال.
1901 - اكتشاف إشعاعات عنصر اليورانيوم من قبل الفرنسي هنري بيكريل.
1926 - انسحاب البرازيل من منظمة عصبة الأمم وذلك بعد فشلها بتسويه المشاكل الحدودية بينها وبين جيرانها في أمريكا الجنوبية.
2005 - برلمان كردستان العراق ينتخب مسعود برزاني بالإجماع رئيسًا لإقليم كردستان العراق.

مواليد

1897 - أنطوني إيدن، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1899 - فريتس ليبمان، عالم كيمياء حيوية ألماني / أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1953.
1924 - جورج بوش الأب، الرئيس الولايات المتحدة الواحد والأربعون.
1942 - أحمد أبو الغيط، دبلوماسي ووزير مصري.
1948 - محمد عبده، مغني سعودى.
1957 - جمال الغندور، حكم كرة قدم مصري.
1965 - طلال أرسلان، سياسي لبناني.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في روسيا.
عيد الاستقلال في الفلبين.


----------



## tonyturboman (20 يونيو 2012)

13 يونيو​1325 - الرحالة ابن بطوطة ينطلق في أول رحلة له حول العالم من مسقط رأسه مدينة طنجة متجهًا إلى مكة لأداء فريضة الحج.
1930 - التوقيع على معاهدة بريطانية / عراقية تقضي بإقامة قاعدتين عسكريتين في العراق مقابل حصوله على الاستقلال.
1933 - أدولف هتلر يصدق على إنشاء جهاز أمن الدولة السري الجيستابو والذي يعد من أسوء أجهزة الأمن في العالم خلال القرن العشرين.
1951 - طلائع القوات الدولية تصل إلى عاصمة كوريا الشمالية بيونيانغ بعد اشتعال الحرب الكورية.
1957 - جلاء القوات البريطانية عن الأردن.
1978 - القوات اللبنانية تهاجم بلدة إهدن وترتكب مجزرة أدت إلى مقتل زعيم ميليشيا المردة الوزير طوني فرنجيّة وعقيلته وإبنتهما وعدد من مناصريهما.
1982 - الأمير فهد بن عبد العزيز يتولى الحكم في المملكة العربية السعودية بعد وفاة الملك خالد بن عبد العزيز.
مواليد

1773 - توماس يونج، عالم إنجليزي في علم المصريات والفيزيولوجيا والفيزياء.
1887 - علي الكسار، ممثل مصري.
1911 - لويس ألفاريز، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1968.
1928 - جون فوربس ناش، عالم رياضيات واقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1994.
1933 - مها صبري، مغنية وممثلة مصرية.
1944 - بان كي مون، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة.
1966 - غريغوري بيرلمان، عالم رياضيات روسي
وفيات

1231 - القديس أنطونيو، قديس كاثوليكي.
1978 - طوني فرنجيّة، سياسي لبناني.
2007 - وليد عيدو، سياسي لبناني.
2008 - سعد أردش، ممثل ومخرج مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد القديس أنطونيو من لشبونة.


----------



## tonyturboman (20 يونيو 2012)

14 يونيو​1800 - اغتيال القائد العسكري الفرنسي الجنرال كليبر في حديقة قصره بالقاهرة على يد الطالب السوري الأزهري سليمان الحلبي.
1846 - المستوطنون الأوروبيين في كاليفورنيا يقررون الثورة ضد الحكم المكسيكي والتي كانت جزءً منه، وقد إستغل الأمريكيون هذه الفرصة ودخلت قواتهم إليها وضمتها إليها إلى أن تنازلت عنها المكسيك بعام 1848.
1900 - هاواي تصبح جزء من الولايات المتحدة.
1920 - البدء بتشييد سور الكويت الثالث وذلك بعد معركة حمض.
1934 - عقد أول لقاء قمة بين الزعيم الألماني النازي أدولف هتلر والزعيم الإيطالي الفاشستي بينيتو موسوليني، وهو اللقاء الذي فتح الباب أمام تحالف استراتيجي بين البلدين فيما عرف باسم محور برلين / روما، وهو المحور الذي خاض الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1941 -
باريس تسقط في وجه الغزاة النازيين.
الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت يأمر بتجميد الأرصدة الفرنسية والألمانية.
1952 - تدشين أول غواصة نووية.
1962 - تأسيس المنظمة الأوروبية لأبحاث الفضاء.
1967 - المركبة الفضائية الأمريكية «ماينر» تتجه نحو كوكب الزهرة بحثًا عن أوجه الحياة.
1989 - الملكة إليزابيث الثانية تمنح رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأسبق رونالد ريغان لقب فارس، وهو أرفع الألقاب في المملكة المتحدة وذلك بعد نحو نصف عام من خروجه من البيت الأبيض.
2003 - حاكم إمارة رأس الخيمة الشيخ صقر بن محمد القاسمي يعزل ابنه الأكبر الشيخ خالد من ولاية العهد ويعين ابنه الشيخ سعود مكانه.
2007 - حركة حماس تسيطر بالقوة على قطاع غزة، ورئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية محمود عباس يصدر قرارًا بإقالة الحكومة برئاسة إسماعيل هنية ويعين سلام فياض رئيسًا لحكومة انتقالية.
مواليد

1736 - شارل أوغستان دي كولوم، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.
1856 - آندريه ماركوف، عالم رياضيات روسي.
1864 - ألويس ألزهايمر، عالم نفس وباثولوجيا عصبية ألماني عرف باكتشافه مرض ألزهايمر.
1928 - تشي جيفارا، ثائر كوبي.
1945 - زبيدة ثروت، ممثلة مصرية.
1950 - روان ويليامز، زعيم الكنيسة الأنجليكانية.
1966 - سيمون، مغنية وممثلة مصرية.
1984 - كريم محمود عبد العزيز، ممثل مصري.
وفيات

1902 - عبد الرحمن الكواكبي، مفكر وعلامة سوري.
2007 - كورت فالدهايم، أمين عام الأمم المتحدة ورئيس النمسا.
2008 - مها الصالح، ممثلة ومخرجة سورية.
2012 - فريال صالح، مذيعة مصرية.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للتبرع بالدم.
عيد التحرير في جزر فوكلاند.
عيد العلم في الولايات المتحدة.


----------



## tonyturboman (20 يونيو 2012)

15 يونيو​1389 - وقوع معركة قوصوة التي انتصر فيها السلطان العثماني مراد الأول على الجيش الصربي والتي مكنت العثمانيين من السيطرة على البلقان.
1775 - «الكونغرس القاري» في أمريكا يقرر تعيين الجنرال جورج واشنطن قائدًا عامًا للجيش الأمريكي الجديد.
1918 - نهاية الحرب الأهلية في فنلندا.
1940 - عرض الجوارب النايلون لأول مرة في الأسواق الأمريكية.
1948 - مصر وسوريا والسعودية والأردن ولبنان والعراق يهاجمون القوات الإسرائيلية في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة.
1957 - المملكة المتحدة تفجر أول قنبلة هيدروجينية لها.
1997 - انفجار إرهابي في مدينة مانشستر يؤدي إلى جرح أكثر من مئتي مدني ويدمر جزء كبير من وسط المدينة.
مواليد

1902 - إريك إريكسون، عالم أمريكي في علم النفس التطوري.
1910 - سليمان فرنجيّة، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
1924 - عيزر فايتسمان، رئيس إسرائيل.
وفيات
1389 - السلطان مراد الأول، سلطان عثماني.
1849 - جيمس بولك، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الحادي عشر.
2009 - النبوي إسماعيل، وزير داخلية مصر.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد العلم في الدنمارك.


----------



## tonyturboman (29 يونيو 2012)

16  يونيو
​1830 - بدء الاحتلال الفرنسي للجزائر.
1888 - توماس إديسون يخترع أول جهاز لتسجيل الصوت / فونوغراف.
1933 - عقد أول مؤتمر دوري لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون التي أسسها حسن البنا في مارس 1928.
1940 - الجنرال فيليب بيتان يتولى رئاسة وزراء الدولة الفرنسية الموالية للاحتلال النازي، وقد واجهه الجنرال شارل ديغول بإنشاء حكومة فرنسا الحرة في الخارج بمساندة الحلفاء.
مواليد

1888 - ألكسندر فريدمان، عالم فيزياء روسي.
1897 - جورج فيتيغ، عالم كيمياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1979.
1902 - باربرا مكلنتوك، عالمة أمريكية في علم الوراثة الخلوية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1983.
1924 - سعد أردش، ممثل ومخرج مصري.
1934 - ويليام شارب، اقتصادي أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في العلوم الاقتصادية عام 1990.
وفيات

1869 - تشارلز ستورت، مستكشف إنجليزي.
1977 - فيرنر فون براون، فيزيائي صواريخ ومهندس طيران فضاء ألماني.
2005 - سالم حنا خميس، عالم رياضيات فلسطيني.
أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الشباب في جنوب أفريقيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (29 يونيو 2012)

17 يونيو​656 - اغتيال الخليفة عثمان بن عفان ثالث الخلفاء الراشدين في بيته.
1579 - البحار البريطاني فرنسيس دريك يرسو في ميناء شمال مدينة سان فرانسيسكو بولاية كاليفورنيا وذلك أثناء دورانة على الأرض، وأعلن ضم كاليفورنيا إلى أراضي الملكة إليزابيث الأولى.
1795 - القنصل الفرنسي في القاهرة يقترح على بلاده احتلال مصر عسكريًا للمحافظة على المصالح الفرنسية.
1800 - الفرنسيون يعدمون سليمان الحلبي لقيامه باغتيال قائدهم الجنرال كليبر.
1940 - دول البلطيق الثلاث إستونيا ولاتفيا ولتوانيا يسقطون تحت الاحتلال السوفيتي.
1944 - استقلال آيسلندا عن الدنمارك.
1953 - اندلاع ثورة عمالية في ألمانيا الشرقية.
1967 - الصين تقوم بتجربتها النووية الأولى وتفجر قنبلة هيدروجينية.
1972 - إلقاء القبض على 5 موظفين في البيت الأبيض لتورطهم في فضيحة ووترغيت.
1986 - أربعة إنفجارات في الكويت بعدد من المنشئات النفطية بمنطقة الأحمدي سببت حرائق كبيرة في ميناء الأحمدي وحقول المقوع دون وقوع إصابات، وقد تبنت «منظمة الثوريون العرب» مسؤولية هذه الإنفجارات.

مواليد
1882 - إيجور سترافينسكي، موسيقي روسي.
1917 - يوسف السباعي، أديب ووزير مصري.
1942 - محمد البرادعي، دبلوماسي وسياسي مصري ورئيس الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية الأسبق حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2005.

وفيات

1631 - ممتاز محل، صاحبة الضريح الشهير تاج محل.
1800 - سليمان الحلبي، مجاهد سوري قام باغتيال الجنرال كليبر.

أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي لمكافحة الجفاف والتصحر.
اليوم الوطني في آيسلندا.


----------



## tonyturboman (29 يونيو 2012)

18 يونيو​1429 - القوات الفرنسية بقيادة جان دارك تهزم الجيش الإنجليزي بقيادة السير جون فاستولف وذلك في «معركة باتاي» والتي شكلت نقطة فاصلة في مسار حرب المئة عام.
1767 - المستكشف الإنجليزي صامويل واليس يصل إلى تاهيتي ليكون أول أوروبي يصل إلى هذه الجزيرة.
1778 - القوات البريطانية بقيادة السير هنري كلينتون تغادر فيلادلفيا بعد 9 شهور من احتلالها وذلك أثناء حرب الاستقلال الأمريكية.
1805 - تنصيب محمد علي واليًا على مصر رسميًا وذلك بعد ثوره الشعب والعلماء على الوالي العثماني خورشيد باشا.
1812 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يعلن الحرب على المملكة المتحدة وذلك في الحرب التي عرفت باسم حرب 1812.
1815 - إندلاع معركة واترلو والتي خسر فيها نابليون بونابرت أمام الإنجليز.
1858 - تشارلز داروين يتلقى ورقة بحثية من ألفرد راسل والاس تتضمن نتائج تكاد تكون متطابقة مع ما توصل إليه داروين عن نظرية التطور، مما دفع داروين إلى نشر نظريته.
1928 - الطيارة الأمريكية أميليا إيرهارت تصبح أول امرأة تعبر المحيط الأطلسي في طائرة.
1940 - الجنرال شارل ديغول يخاطب الشعب الفرنسي من راديو لندن وذلك بعد الاحتلال الألماني لفرنسا.
1945 - توجيه الاتهام بالخيانة العظمى للمذيع ويليام جويسي وذلك لدورة أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية في الإذاعة الألمانية الموجهه لإنجلترا.
1953 - إعلان قيام الجمهورية في مصر، وتنصيب محمد نجيب رئيسًا لها.
1956 - جلاء آخر جندي بريطاني عن قناة السويس بمصر تنفيذًا لاتفاقية الجلاء.
1979 - التوقيع على «اتفاقية سالت-2» بين الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي وذلك للحد من انتشار الأسلحة النووية والصواريخ البالستية.
1983 - سالي رايد تصبح أول امرأة تذهب إلى الفضاء.
2009 - ناسا تطلق مستكشف القمر المداري.
مواليد

1901 - أناستاسيا، أصغر بنات إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الروسية نيقولا الثاني.
1942 -
بول مكارتني، مغني وموسيقي وشاعر غنائي بريطاني وعضو فرقة البيتلز.
روبير غانم، سياسي لبناني.
1958 - دلال عبد العزيز، ممثلة مصرية.
1964 - عدي صدام حسين، سياسي عراقي.
1983 - دنيا سمير غانم، ممثلة ومغنية مصرية.
وفيات

1464 - روجير فان در فايدن، رسام بلجيكي.
1936 - مكسيم غوركي، روائي روسي.

أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في سيشيل.
عيد الجلاء في مصر.


----------



## tonyturboman (29 يونيو 2012)

19 يونيو​1862 - الكونغرس الأمريكي يمنع الرق في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة.
1885 - وصول تمثال الحرية الذي جاء كهدية من الشعب الفرنسي إلى الشعب الأمريكي إلى ميناء مدينة نيويورك.
1976 - ملك السويد كارل السادس عشر غوستاف يتزوج من الألمانية سيلفيا سومرلاث
1999 - الأمير إدوارد أصغر أبناء الملكة إليزابيث الثانية يتزوج من «صوفي رايز جونز» في قلعة وندسور.
مواليد

1623 - بليز باسكال، عالم فيزياء ورياضيات وفيلسوف فرنسي.
1846 - أنطونيو أبيتي، عالم إيطالي في علم الفلك والفيزياء.
1947 - سلمان رشدي، كاتب بريطاني من أصل هندي.
1955 - تيسير فهمي، ممثلة مصرية.
1980 - أحمد مكي، ممثل مصري.

وفيات

1867 - ماكسيميليان إمبراطور المكسيك.
1993 - ويليام غولدنغ، كاتب بريطاني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1983.
أعياد ومناسبات

ذكرى الاستقلال في الكويت.
عيد القديس رومولاد


----------



## tonyturboman (29 يونيو 2012)

20 يونيو​1214 - تأسيس جامعة أوكسفورد في المملكة المتحدة.
1837 - الملكة فيكتوريا تتولى حكم المملكة المتحدة.
1877 - مخترع الهاتف ألكسندر جراهام بيل ينجز أول شبكة هاتفية في العالم في مدينة هاميلتون بكندا.
1930 - وزير خارجية العراق نوري السعيد يوقع مع المندوب السياسي البريطاني معاهدة تحالف مدتها 25 سنة.
1944 - انتهاء معركة بحر الفلبين بنصر ساحق للبحرية الأمريكية وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1963 - ربط الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي بخط هاتف ساخن خلال الحرب الباردة.
1991 - اختيار برلين عاصمة لألمانيا الموحدة وذلك بعد تصويت برلماني كانت نتيجته موافقة 336 مقابل 321 صوت معارض.
2001 - انتخاب برفيز مشرف رئيسًا لباكستان.
2003 - تأسيس مؤسسة ويكيميديا.
مواليد

1950 - نوري المالكي، رئيس وزراء العراق.
1954 - ايلان رامون، رائد فضاء إسرائيلي.
1961 - سحر رامي، ممثلة مصرية.
1966 - عماد ناصف، صحفي وكاتب مصري.
1967 - نيكول كيدمان، ممثلة أسترالية.

وفيات

1800 - أبراهام جوتهيلف كيستنر، شاعر وعالم رياضيات ألماني.
1995 - إميل سيوران، فيلسوف روماني.
2007 - نازك الملائكة، شاعرة عراقية.
أعياد ومناسبات

يوم اللاجئ العالمي.
عيد العلم في الأرجنتين.


----------



## tonyturboman (29 يونيو 2012)

21 يونيو​1749 ـ تأسيس مدينة «هاليفاكس» في مقاطعة نوفا سكوشا الكندية.
1788 - ولاية نيوهامشير تصادق على الدستور الأمريكي لتكون الولاية التاسعة التي تصادق عليه، وبذلك أصبح الدستور وثيقة قانونية حاكمة على الأراضي الأمريكية.
1824 - القوات المصرية تستولي على «جزيرة بسارا» اليونانية الواقعة في بحر إيجة إبان حرب الاستقلال اليونانية.
1898 - الولايات المتحدة تستولي على جزيرة غوام من إسبانيا بلا مقاومة تذكر من حامية الجزيرة.
1940 - القوات الألمانية تسيطر على كامل الأراضي الفرنسية وذلك في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1942 - الجنرال إرفين رومل يهاجم القوات البريطانية في طبرق بليبيا، وانتهى هذا الهجوم بالانتصار عليهم واستسلام أكثر من ثلاثون ألف أسير للقوات الألمانية.
1958 - إعلان الجمهورية في موريتانيا.
2004 - مركبة الفضاء سبيس شيب وان تهبط بسلام بعد قيامها بأول رحلة خاصة مأهولة إلى الفضاء الخارجي والتي وصلت إلى الطبقات العليا من الغلاف الجوي.
مواليد

1892 - سليمان نجيب، ممثل مصري.
1905 - جان بول سارتر، كاتب فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1964 (رفضها).
1929 - عبد الحليم حافظ، مغني مصري.
1947 - شيرين عبادي، محامية إيرانية وناشطة في حقوق الإنسان حاصلة على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 2003.
1970 - جبران باسيل، سياسي لبناني.
1982 - الأمير ويليام، دوق كامبريدج.
وفيات

1932 - حافظ إبراهيم، شاعر مصري.
1970 - أحمد سوكارنو، رئيس إندونيسيا.
1986 - عاصي الرحباني، موسيقي لبناني.
2001 - سعاد حسني، فنانة مصرية.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في جرينلاند.
الانقلاب الصيفي في نصف الكرة الأرضية الشمالي، والانقلاب الشتوي في نصف الكرة الجنوبي.


----------



## tonyturboman (29 يونيو 2012)

22 يونيو​1973 - كندا تلغي عقوبة الإعدام.
1986 - لاعب كرة القدم الأرجنتيني دييغو مارادونا يحرز هدف باليد في مرمى إنجلترا أثناء المباراة الربع النهائية من كأس العالم في المكسيك.
2002 - زلزال يضرب غرب إيران ويودي بحياة 261 شخص.
مواليد

1864 - هيرمان مينكوفسكي، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1897 - نوربير إلياس، عالم ألماني في علم الاجتماع.
1919 - راقية إبراهيم، ممثلة من يهود مصر.
1949 - ميريل ستريب، ممثلة أمريكي
1978 - ندين تحسين بك، ممثلة سورية.
1981 - أحمد فلوكس، ممثل مصري.
وفيات

1976 - صالح جودت، شاعر مصري.
1996 - صلاح أبو سيف، مخرج سينمائي مصري.
2008 - ألبير قصيري، كاتب مصري يكتب بالفرنسية
أعياد ومناسبات
يوم المعلم في السلفادور.


----------



## tonyturboman (2 يوليو 2012)

23 يونيو​1986 - انعقاد مؤتمر دولي في باريس لمكافحة مرض الإيدز.
1989 - إلغاء منصب رئيس الوزراء في إيران.
مواليد

1703 - ماريا ليزينسكا، زوجة لويس الخامس عشر ملك فرنسا.
1763 - الإمبراطورة جوزفين، إمبراطورة فرنسا وزوجة نابليون بونابرت.
1894 - ألفريد كينسي، عالم أمريكي في علم الأحياء.
1934 - علي الشريف، ممثل مصري.
1940 - أمل دنقل، شاعر مصري.
1945 - جون قرنق، زعيم الحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان.
وفيات

1891 - فلهيلم إدوارد فيبر، عالم فيزياء ألماني.
1965 - أسد رستم، أديب لبناني.
1995 -
عاطف الطيب، مخرج سينمائي مصري.
يوناس سولك، عالم أمريكي في علم الفيروسات.
أعياد ومناسبات

يوم النصر في إستونيا.
عيد الأب في بولندا ونيكاراجوا وأوغندا.


----------



## tonyturboman (2 يوليو 2012)

24 يونيو​109 - الإمبراطور الروماني تراجان يدشن قناة تراجان، وهي قناة أنشئت لنقل الماء من «بحيرة براتشيانو» شمال غرب روما.
1497 - جون كابوت يهبط بجزيرة نيوفاوندلاند الكندية، ليكون أول مستكشف أوروبي بعد الفايكنج ـ ينزل بهذه المنطقة من أمريكا الشمالية.
1529 - التوقيع على معاهدة سلام لإنهاء الحرب الأهلية في سويسرا.
1839 - نشوب معركة نسيب بين الدولة العثمانية ووالي مصر محمد علي باشا والتي انتهت بهزيمة العثمانيين وفتحت الطريق أمام إبراهيم باشا للوصول إلى عاصمة دولة الخلافة لولا تدخل الدول الأوروبية الذي حال دون ذلك.
1859 - نشوب معركة سولفرينو بين فرنسا والنمسا والتي كانت السبب المباشر لتأسيس الصليب الأحمر على يد السويسري جان هنري دونانت.
1910 - اليابان تغزو كوريا.
1932 - استقلال وإعلان الدستور في تايلاند.
1963 - زنجبار تنال الحكم الذاتي تحت الوصاية الإنجليزية.
1983 - قطع العلاقات بين سوريا ومنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية.
1985 - مركبة الفضاء ديسكفري تنطلق وعلى متنها العربي الأمير سلطان بن سلمان.
مواليد

1850 - اللورد هربرت كتشنر، قائد عسكري بريطاني.
1883 - فيكتور هس، عالم فيزياء نمساوي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1936.
1918 - صلاح نظمي، ممثل مصري.
1954 - أحمد عبد العزيز، ممثل مصري.
1959 - ميشال فرعون، سياسي ورجل أعمال لبناني.
1965 - تغريد فهمي، ممثلة مصرية.
وفيات

1908 - جروفر كليفلاند، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثاني والعشرون والرابع والعشرون.
2012 - يوسف داوود، ممثل مصري.

أعياد ومناسبات

عيد منتصف الصيف في إنجلترا.


----------



## tonyturboman (2 يوليو 2012)

25 يونيو​1678 - الإيطالية «إيلينا بيسكوبيا» تصبح أول امرأة بالعالم تحصل على شهاده الدكتوراه في الفلسفة.
1788 - فيرجينيا تصبح عاشر ولاية تنضم إلى الولايات المتحدة.
1920 - اختيار لاهاي مقرًا دائمًا لمحكمة العدل الدولية.
1921 - انعقاد «مؤتمر القدس» والذي طالب بإلغاء الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين وإعلان استقلالها.
1950 - بدء الصدام المسلح على الحدود بين كوريا الشمالية وكوريا الجنوبية.
1965 - الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر يحظى بولاية ثانية لرئاسة مصر.
1975 - رئيسة وزراء الهند أنديرا غاندي تعلن حالة الطوارئ في البلاد وتعليق أحكام الدستور والانتخابات.
1991 - كرواتيا وسلوفينيا تعلنان استقلالهما عن يوغوسلافيا.
1996 - سقوط 16 قتيل من الجيش الأمريكي في تفجير أبراج الخبر في السعودية.
1998 - شركة مايكروسوفت تطرح نظام التشغيل ويندوز 98.
2006 - اختطاف الجندي الإسرائيلي جلعاد شاليط من قبل مسلحين فلسطينيين.
2009 - مجلس النواب اللبناني ينتخب نبيه بري رئيسًا له للمرة الخامسة على التوالي بأكثرية 90 صوت، وينتخب فريد مكاري نائبًا له بأكثرية 74 صوت.
مواليد
1894 - الملكة نازلي، زوجة الملك فؤاد ووالدة الملك فاروق.
1900 - لويس مونتباتن، آخر نائب لملك المملكة المتحدة في الهند.
1903 - جورج أورويل، روائي بريطاني.
1907 - هانز ينسن، عالم فيزياء ألماني حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1963.
1911 - ويليام ستاين، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1972.
1963 - جورج مايكل، مغني بريطاني.
وفيات
1767 - غيورغ فيليب تيليمان، موسيقي ألماني.
1982 - يوسف إبراهيم يزبك، مؤرخ لبناني.
1984 - ميشيل فوكو، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1995 - إيرنست والتون، عالم فيزياء أيرلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1951.
1997 - جاك إيف كوستو، مستكشف فرنسي.
2009 -
فرح فاوست، ممثلة أمريكية.
مايكل جاكسون، مغني أمريكي.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في موزمبيق.
عيد الاستقلال في كرواتيا.
عيد الاستقلال في سلوفينيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (3 يوليو 2012)

26 يونيو​1791 - عمر مكرم يصل إلى القاهرة لأول مرة قادمًا من الصعيد.
1819 - تسجيل براءة اختراع الدراجة الهوائية.
1862 - بدء «حرب الأيام السبعة» أثناء الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية في عهد أبراهام لينكون.
1879 - تنصيب الأمير محمد توفيق خديوي على مصر بعد خلع والده الخديوي إسماعيل.
1940 - تركيا تعلن الحياد في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1945 - التوقيع على ميثاق الأمم المتحدة في سان فرانسيسكو.
1960 - استقلال الصومال الفرنسي (جيبوتي) عن إيطاليا.
1977 - إقامة آخر حفل غنائي لمغني الروك إلفيس بريسلي.
1993 - الولايات المتحدة تطلق صاروخًا يستهدف مقر الاستخبارات العراقية في بغداد وذلك إنتقاما لمحاولة اغتيال الرئيس الأسبق جورج بوش في الكويت في أبريل من نفس العام والتي أحبطت قبل التنفيذ.
1995 - الرئيس المصري محمد حسني مبارك يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال بعد وصوله إلى العاصمة الإثيوبية أديس أبابا للمشاركة في قمة أفريقية.
2006 - إنضمام جمهورية الجبل الأسود إلى الأمم المتحدة.
مواليد

1730 - شارل مسييه، عالم فرنسي في علم الفلك.
1824 - ويليام طومسون، عالم فيزياء إسكتلندى.
1913 - إيمي سيزير، سياسي وشاعر وكاتب فرنسي.
1931 - كولن ولسن، كاتب إنجليزي.
1937 - روبرت ريتشاردسون، عالم فيزياء أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1996.
1952 - بهية الحريري، سياسية لبنانية.
1974 - نيكول سابا، مغنية وممثلة لبنانية.
وفيات
1980 - البطريرك إغناطيوس يعقوب الثالث، بطريرك أنطاكية للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي لدعم ضحايا التعذيب.
اليوم العالمي لمحاربة المخدرات والإتجار بها.
عيد الاستقلال في مدغشقر.
عيد العلم في رومانيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (3 يوليو 2012)

27 يونيو​1548 - العثمانيون يحتلون مدينة تبريز والتي تعتبر أحد أهم مدن الدولة الصفوية وذلك في عهد السلطان سليمان القانوني
1950 - الولايات المتحدة تتخذ قرارًا بإرسال قوات أمريكية لشبه القارة الكورية وذلك لمحاربة كوريا الشمالية.
1954 - افتتاح أول مفاعل نووي لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية بالقرب من موسكو.
1967 - تركيب أول جهاز سحب نقود آلي في العالم في مدينة لندن.
1977 - الإعلان عن استقلال جيبوتي.
1991 - القوات اليوغوسلافية تغزو جمهورية سلوفينيا بعد يومين من إعلانها الاستقلال.
1995 - ولي عهد دولة قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني يقوم بانقلاب سلمي على والده الشيخ خليفة بن حمد آل ثاني ويتولى الحكم.
2007 - رئيس الوزراء البريطاني توني بلير يستقيل من منصبه، وجوردون براون يخلفه.
2008 - بيل غيتس يتنحى عن منصبه في مؤسسة مايكروسوفت وذلك لرغبته بالتفرغ لأعمال مؤسسة بيل ومليندا غيتس.
2009 - الرئيس الموريتاني المخلوع سيدي محمد ولد الشيخ عبد الله يستقيل من منصبه رسميًا بعد قيامة بتعيين حكومة وحدة وطنية جديدة لكي يتسنى إجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية خلال شهر وذلك في إطار اتفاق مع العسكريين الذين أطاحوا به.
2011 - المحكمة الجنائية الدولية تصدر مذكرة بتوقيف العقيد معمر القذافي ونجله سيف الإسلام ورئيس جهاز الاستخبارات عبد الله السنوسي بتهمة ارتكاب جرائم ضد الإنسانية في ليبيا وذلك على خلفية القتال الدائر في ليبيا بعد إندلاع ثورة 17 فبراير.
مواليد
1880 - هيلين كيلر، أديبة أمريكية عمياء وصماء.
1927 - نصري شمس الدين، مغني لبناني.
1931 - صلاح قابيل، ممثل مصري.
وفيات

1574 - جورجو فازاري، رسام إيطالي.
1844 - جوزيف سميث، زعيم ومؤسس الديانة المورمونية.
1985 - إلياس سركيس، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
1994 - مأمون الشناوي، شاعر غنائي مصري.
2009 - جورج حداد، كاتب وشاعر وصحفي أردني.
أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الفحص الوطني لفيروس نقص المناعة البشرية في الولايات المتحدة.
عيد النائمون السبعة في ألمانيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (3 يوليو 2012)

28 يونيو​
1882 - الحكومة البريطانية تقرر رسميًا احتلال مصر.
1919 - التوقيع على معاهدة فرساي في فرنسا، وتعد هذه المعاهدة النهاية الرسمية للحرب العالمية الأولى.
1950 - سقوط عاصمة كوريا الجنوبية سيول بيد قوات كوريا الشمالية.
1957 - الرئيس الأمريكي دوايت أيزنهاور يفتتح المركز الإسلامي في واشنطن.
1960 - كوبا تأمم مصافي تكرير النفط الأمريكية الموجودة على أراضيها.
1991 – تفكيك منظمة منظمة الكومكون السوفيتية.
1997 - الملاكم مايك تايسون يخسر أمام غريمه إيفاندر هوليفيلد وذلك عندما قام بقضم جزء من أذنه أثناء سير المباراة.
مواليد

1577 - بيتر بول روبنس، رسام بلجيكي.
1712 - جان جاك روسو، فيلسوف سويسري.
1889 - عباس محمود العقاد، كاتب مصري.
1994 - الأمير الحسين بن عبد الله الثاني، ولي العهد في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
وفيات

1836 - جيمس ماديسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الرابع.
2001 - مورتيمر أدلر، معلم وفيلسوف ومؤلف أمريكي.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد فيدوفان عند الأرثوذكسية الشرقية.


----------



## tonyturboman (7 يوليو 2012)

29 يونيو​1236 - سقوط قرطبة حاضرة الخلافة الأموية في الأندلس وكبرى قواعدها في يد فرناندو الثالث ملك مملكة قشتالة، بعد أن تخلى عنها «محمد بن يوسف بن هود» على الرغم من إنه كان في إمكانه نجدتها لكنه لم يفعل.
1732 - الأسبان يستعيدون السيطرة على ميناء ومدينة وهران من العثمانيين، وكان العثمانيون قد فتحوها قبل 24 عامًا وخلصوها من الاحتلال الإسباني.
1832 - اندلاع ثورة المفتي عبد الغني آل جميل ضد الوالي العثماني في بغداد.
1835 - محمد علي باشا يصدر أمرًا بإنشاء مصلحة الآثار والمتحف المصري، وأسند إدارتهما إلى «يوسف ضياء أفندي» بإشراف رفاعة الطهطاوي.
1913 - نشوب حرب البلقان الثانية والتي كانت بسبب رغبة بلغاريا في انتزاع إقليم «مقدونيا الشمالية» من صربيا، وإنتهت هذه الحرب بعد 42 يومًا من اشتعالها بالتوقيع على اتفاقية بوخارست في 10 أغسطس.
1928 - اكتشاف دواء البنسلين على يد ألكسندر فلمنج.
1960 - الرئيس الكوبي فيدل كاسترو يمنع شركة البترول الأمريكية «تكساكو» ويصادر ممتلكاتها.
1964 - شقيقة الرئيس الكوبي فيدل كاسترو تفر من كوبا وتطلق تصريحات مناهضة له.
1965 - القوات الأمريكية التي أرسلت إلى فيتنام تبدأ أول عملياتها القتالية إلى جانب قوات فيتنام الجنوبية.
1974 - إيزابيلا بيرون أرملة الرئيس خوان بيرون تقسم اليمين كأول رئيسة لجمهورية الأرجنتين.
1992 - اغتيال الرئيس الجزائري محمد بوضياف أثناء احتفال رسمي بأحد المسارح في عنابة وذلك بعد 166 يوم من توليه الرئاسة.
2009 - مجلس صيانة الدستور في إيران يؤكد نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية بفوز الرئيس محمود أحمدي نجاد وذلك بعد إعادة فرز جزئي لأصوات الناخبين.
مواليد

1798 - جاكومو ليوباردي، شاعر إيطالي.
1971 - نوال الزغبي، مغنية لبنانية.
وفيات

1895 - توماس هنري هكسلي، عالم إنجليزي في علم الأحياء.
1940 - بول كلي، رسام ألماني.
1941 - إغناتسه يان بادرفسكي، موسيقي بولندي.
1995 - لانا تيرنر، ممثلة أمريكية.
2010 - نبيلة النابلسي، ممثلة سورية.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في سيشيل.


----------



## tonyturboman (7 يوليو 2012)

30 يونيو​

1925 - السلطات التركية تعدم الثائر الكردي «سعيد بيران» مع 46 من رفاقة.
1946 - تصدير أول شحنة نفط كويتية.
1960 - استقلال الكونغو كينشاسا عن بلجيكا.
1980 - مجلس الأمن يبطل قرار إسرائيل بضم القدس.
1989 - الجبهة الإسلامية القومية في السودان تنقلب على النظام الديمقراطي التعددي.
1991 - إلغاء سياسة التفرقة العنصرية في جنوب أفريقيا.
1997 - صدور رواية هاري بوتر وحجر الفيلسوف للكاتبة جي. كي. رولينغ.
2004 - السلطات العراقية تتسلم الرئيس العراقي السابق صدام حسين من السلطات الأمريكية مع 11 معتقل من طاقم حكمة السابق.
2009 - القوات الأمريكية تنسحب من المدن العراقية بعد 6 سنوات من غزوها وذلك بعد إتمامها لعملية تسليم المسؤولية الأمنية فيها للجيش والشرطة العراقية وذلك تنفيذًا لبنود الاتفاقية الأمنية الموقعة بينهما.
2010 - كريستيان فولف مرشح تحالف المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل يفوز بمنصب الرئيس بعد ثلاث جولات انتخابية.
2012 - الرئيس المصري المنتخب محمد مرسي يؤدي اليمين الدستورية أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا ويتسلم رسميًا مهامه الرئاسية من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الذي تولى إدارة البلاد منذ تنحي الرئيس السابق محمد حسني مبارك عن الحكم في 11 فبراير 2011.
مواليد

1917 - لينا هورن، ممثلة أمريكية.
1926 - بول برغ، عالم كيمياء حيوية أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1980.
1947 - خيري بشارة، مخرج مصري.
1954 - سيرج سركيسيان، رئيس أرمينيا.
1975 - رامي شعبان، لاعب كرة قدم سويدي.
وفيات

1967 - شكري القوتلي، رئيس سوريا وباني الجمهورية العربية المتحدة مع جمال عبد الناصر.
1970 - محمد عبد الحليم عبد الله، كاتب مصري.
1986 - نبيلة السيد، ممثلة مصرية.
2010 - نظيم شعراوي، ممثل مصري.
2012 - إسحاق شامير، رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية.
يوم السيادة الوطنية في العراق.


----------



## tonyturboman (7 يوليو 2012)

1 يوليو​
1798 - وصول أسطول الحملة الفرنسية على مصر بقيادة نابليون بونابرت إلى سواحل الإسكندرية ليبدأ أول تواصل حقيقي بين الشرق والغرب.
1862 - تأسيس المكتبة الوطنية الروسية.
1867 - مرسوم أمريكا الشمالية البريطانية يدخل حيز التنفيذ والذي يمنح بموجبه كونفدرالية كندا الحكم الذاتي، وكانت الكونفدرالية تتكون من 4 محافظات.
1873 - جزيرة الأمير إدوارد تنضم لكونفدرالية كندا.
1890 - إنجاز خط تلغراف يصل بين جزر برمودا وكندا.
1904 - انطلاق دورة الألعاب الأولمبية الصيفية في طبعتها الثالثة بمدينة سانت لويس بميزوري في الولايات المتحدة.
1923 - البرلمان الكندي يوقف مؤقتًا الهجرة الصينية إلى بلاده.
1930 - الحكومة البريطانية توقع على معاهدة استقلال العراق مع حكومة الملك فيصل الأول، وقد كانت هذه الاتفاقية تمنح العراق استقلالًا اسميًا أكثر من كونه استقلالًا حقيقيًا.
1936 - افتتاح محطة إذاعة بغداد.
1948 - الافتتاح الرسمي لمطار نيويورك الدولي الواقع في جنوب غرب مدينة نيويورك.
1957 - انطلاق فعاليات السنة العالمية للجيوفيزياء، والتي استمرت حتى 31 ديسمبر 1958.
1960 - استقلال مستعمرة الصومال الإيطالية وتوحدها مع صوماليلاند (مستعمرة الصومال البريطانية) لتشكلا جمهورية الصومال الديموقراطية.
1962 - الإعلان عن استقلال رواندا وبوروندي.
1968 - 60 دولة توقع على معاهدة الحد من انتشار الأسلحة النووية في جنيف بسويسرا.
1990 - ألمانيا الشرقية وألمانيا الغربية توحدان اقتصادياتهما رسميًا، وذلك بعدما وافقت ألمانيا الشرقية على التعامل بالمارك عملة ألمانيا الغربية.
1991 - حل حلف وارسو رسميًا بعد اجتماع في براغ.
1994 - ياسر عرفات يعود إلى قطاع غزة بعد 27 سنة في المنفى.
1997 - المملكة المتحدة تنهي سيادتها على هونغ كونغ، وتنقل السيادة عليها إلى الصين.
2000 - افتتاح جسر أوريسند الذي يصل بين كوبنهاغن ومدينة مالمو في السويد.
مواليد

1646 - غوتفريد لايبنتز، عالم رياضيات وفيلسوف ألماني.
1872 - خليل مطران، شاعر لبناني.
1927 - رفعت الجمّال، جاسوس مصري في إسرائيل اشتهر تحت اسم رأفت الهجان.
1930 - مصطفى العقاد، منتج ومخرج سينمائي سوري / أمريكي.
1948 - أديب قدورة، ممثل سوري من أصل فلسطيني.
1961 - ديانا سبينسر، زوجة ولي عهد المملكة المتحدة الأمير تشارلز السابقة وأميرة ويلز.
1966 - سمير زيد الرفاعي، رئيس وزراء الأردن.
وفيات

1974 - خوان بيرون، رئيس الأرجنتين.
1995 - محمد الموجي، موسيقي مصري.
2004 - مارلون براندو، ممثل أمريكي.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للهندسة المعمارية.
يوم كندا، اليوم الوطني في كندا.
عيد الجمهورية في غانا.


----------



## tonyturboman (7 يوليو 2012)

2 يوليو​1777 - منع الاستعباد والرق في ولاية فيرمونت الأمريكية، لتصبح أول ولاية تمنعه على أراضيها.
1819 - بريطانيا تصدر قرار يمنع بموجبه تشغيل الأطفال.
1917 - اليونان تعلن الحرب على إسبانيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1940 - الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر يصدر أوامره لقادته العسكريين بوضع الخطط لغزو الجزر البريطانية.
1964 - الرئيس الأمريكي ليندون جونسون يوقع على قانوني الحقوق المدنية والحقوق السياسية، ويعتبر قانون الحقوق المدنية أحد أهم القوانين في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة وبخاصه بالنسبة لنضال الزنوج من أجل الحصول على حقوقهم كاملة كمواطنين في الدولة الأمريكية.
1966 - فرنسا تجري أول تجربة نووية رسمية لها وذلك بتفجير قنبلة في المحيط الهادي.
1976 - اعلان الوحدة بين فيتنام الشمالية وفيتنام الجنوبية المنفصلتين منذ 1954 وإعلان قيام جمهورية فيتنام الاشتراكية.
1990 - تزاحم داخل نفق المعيصم بإحدى مناسك الحج يؤدي إلى انهياره ووفاة 1426 حاج.
2002 - ستيف فوسيت يصبح أول من يقوم بالدوران حول الأرض دون توقف لوحده بمنطاد هوائي.
2009 - ملك الأردن عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين يعين نجله الأكبر الأمير الحسين وليًا للعهد وذلك بعد خمس سنوات من عزله لأخيه حمزة بن الحسين من ولاية العهد.
مواليد

1918 - الشيخ إمام، مغني وملحن مصري.
1929 - إيميلدا ماركوس، زوجة رئيس الفلبين الأسبق فرديناند ماركوس.
1930 - كارلوس منعم، رئيس الأرجنتين.
1936 - عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية في مصر.
1957 - بريت هارت، مصارع كندي.
1984 - ريما شعار، مغنية وممثلة لبنانية / كويتية.
وفيات

1566 - نوستراداموس، طبيب ومنجم فرنسي.
1778 - جان جاك روسو، فيلسوف سويسري.
1961 - إرنست همينغوي، كاتب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1954.
أعياد ومناسبات

مهرجان باليو دي سيينا في سيينا بإيطاليا.


----------



## tonyturboman (7 يوليو 2012)

3 يوليو​324 - وقوع «معركة أندريانوبل»، وكانت نتيجتها هزيمة الإمبراطور الروماني ليسينيوس على يد قسطنطين الأول
1608 - المستكشف الفرنسي صمويل دو شامبلان يؤسس مدينة كيبك.
1778 - بروسيا تعلن الحرب على النمسا.
1819 - الافتتاح الرسمي لأول صندوق توفير في الولايات المتحدة تحت اسم «بنك المدخرات لنيويورك».
1886 - المهندس والمخترع الألماني كارل بنز يتمكن من قيادة أول سيارة تعمل بمحرك بخاري من إختراعه.
1890 - انضمام ولاية أيداهو للولايات المتحدة لتصبح الولاية 43 في ترتيب الانضمام.
1928 - أول بث تلفزيوني بالألوان في لندن.
1948 - تحرير العبيد في مستعمرة جزر الأنتيل الدنماركية.
مواليد

1920 - فريد شوقي، ممثل مصري.
1924 - وداد حمدي، ممثلة مصرية.
1940 - نائلة معوض، سياسية لبنانية.
1962 - توم كروز، ممثل أمريكي.
وفيات

1904 - ثيودور هرتزل، مؤسس الحركة الصهيونية العالمية.
1986 - أمين الهنيدي، ممثل مصري.
2008 - عبد الوهاب المسيري، مفكر وكاتب مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في بيلاروسيا.
بداية أيام الكلاب، وهي أكثر الأيام سخونة في نصف الكرة الأرضية الشمالي.


----------



## tonyturboman (9 يوليو 2012)

4 يوليو​1776 - استقلال الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عن التاج البريطاني وذلك بعد حرب طويلة ساعدتهم فرنسا فيها.
1827 - ولاية نيويورك تصدر قرار تمنع فيه الرق على أراضيها.
1837 - تدشين أول خط للسكة الحديدية طويلة المدى في العالم يربط بين برمينغهام وليفربول بإنجلترا.
1863 - استسلام ولاية مسيسيبي في إطار الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية وذلك بعد «معركة فيكسبورغ».
1886 - إقامة تمثال الحرية في ولاية نيويورك.
1946 - الفلبين تحصل على استقلالها من قبل الولايات المتحدة بعد أكثر من 381 سنة من الاستعمار الأجنبي، وكان مانويل روكساس أول رئيس للدولة بعد الانتخابات التي أجريت في 4 أبريل 1946.
1953 - افتتاح إذاعة صوت العرب في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة.
2004 - بداية العمل في برج الحرية الذي سيحل مكان برجي مركز التجارة العالمي في مدينة نيويورك.
مواليد

1872 - كالفين كوليدج، رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
1912 - سعيد عقل، شاعر لبناني
1977 - هاني سلامة، ممثل مصري.
1979 - ريمى بندلي، مغنية لبنانية.
وفيات

1541 - بيدرو دي ألفارادو، مستكشف إسباني.
1826 -
جون آدامز، رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
توماس جفرسون، رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
1831 - جيمس مونرو، رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
1910 - جيوفاني إسكيابارلي، عالم إيطالي في علم الفلك.
1934 - ماري كوري، عالمة فيزياء وكيمياء بولندية حاصلة على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1903 وجائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1911.
1988 - فريال كريم، فنانة لبنانية.
2011 - سعاد محمد، مغنية لبنانية.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في الولايات المتحدة.
يوم الصداقة الفلبينية - الأمريكية.


----------



## tonyturboman (11 يوليو 2012)

5 يوليو​1687 - الجمعية الملكية البريطانية للعلوم تنشر نظرية الجاذبية الأرضية التي توصل إليها عالم الفيزياء الإنجليزي إسحاق نيوتن.
1811 - فنزويلا تعلن استقلالها عن إسبانيا لتكون أول دولة في أمريكا الجنوبية تحصل على الاستقلال.
1830 - حاكم الجزائر الداي حسين يسلم مدينة الجزائر للفرنسيين، وبداية الغزو الفرنسي للمدن الساحلية الأخرى.
1884 - ألمانيا تحتل الكاميرون.
1945 - الإعلان عن تحرير الفلبين من أيدي اليابانيين في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1950 -
بداية أول المواجهات بين القوات الكورية الشمالية والقوات الأمريكية في الحرب الكورية.
الكنيست الإسرائيلي يمرر «قانون حق العودة»، وهو قانون ينص بحق هجرة أي يهودي لإسرائيل.
1954 - قناة بي بي سي البريطانية تبث أول نشراتها الإخبارية التلفزيونية.
1962 - استقلال الجزائر عن فرنسا بعد احتلال دام 132 سنة.
1971 - إصدار قانون بالولايات المتحدة يقر بموجبه تخفيض حق التصويت من 21 سنة إلى 18 سنة.
1975 -
استقلال جزر الرأس الأخضر عن البرتغال.
أرثور أش أول رجل من أصول أفريقية يفوز بلقب بطولة ويمبلدون للتنس.
1998 - اليابان ترسل بعثة استكشافية إلى كوكب المريخ لتصبح ثالث دولة تهتم باستكشاف الفضاء بعد روسيا والولايات المتحدة.
2009 - إندلاع أعمال عنف بين المسلمين الأويغور والصينيين الهان في إقليم شينجيانغ غرب الصين.
مواليد

1918 - زكريا محيي الدين، عسكري وسياسي مصري.
1941 -
محمود الحديني، ممثل مصري.
يحيى العلمي، مخرج مصري.
وفيات

1826 - توماس ستامفورد رافلز، مؤسس سنغافورة.
1833 - نسيفور نيبس، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.
1968 - عبد السلام النابلسي، ممثل لبناني من أصول فلسطينية.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في الجزائر.
عيد الاستقلال في فنزويلا.
عيد الاستقلال في الرأس الأخضر.
يوم الدستور في أرمينيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (11 يوليو 2012)

6 يوليو​1483 - تتويج ريتشارد الثالث ملكًا على إنجلترا.
1484 - البحار البرتغالي ديوغو كام يكتشف مصب نهر الكونغو.
1609 - اقرار قانون في بوهيميا تضمن بموجبه حرية ممارسة الأديان والمعتقدات على أراضيها.
1785 - اختيار الدولار كعملة للولايات المتحدة بالإجماع.
1885 - لوي باستير ينجح في اختبار لقاحه ضد داء الكلب على طفل مصاب بالمرض. (للمزيد اضغط هنا )
1917 - القوات العربية بقيادة الضابط البريطاني توماس إدوارد لورنس يستولون على ميناء العقبة بعدما كان تحت يد العثمانيين.
1939 - إغلاق جميع المؤسسات التي يملكها يهود بألمانيا.
1940 - اغتيال السياسي السوري الدكتور عبد الرحمن الشهبندر.
1964 - استقلال مالاوي عن المملكة المتحدة.
1966 - الاعلان عن قيام جمهورية مالاوي وذلك بعد عامين من استقلالها.
1975 - اعلان استقلال جزر القمر عن فرنسا.
مواليد

1920 - زوزو نبيل، ممثلة مصرية
1931 - إيميلي نصر الله، أديبة لبنانية.
1946 -
جورج دبليو بوش، رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
سيلفستر ستالون، ممثل أمريكي.
1948 - وديع سعادة، شاعر وصحفي لبناني / أسترالي.
1965 - غادة عبد الرازق، ممثلة مصرية.
1975 - 50 سنت، مغني راب أمريكي.
1983 - أناهيد فياض، ممثلة سورية.
وفيات

1415 - يان هوس، مفكر ديني وفيلسوف ومصلح تشيكي.
1535 - توماس مور، كاتب وفيلسوف إنجليزي.
1854 - جورج سيمون أوم، عالم فيزياء ألماني.
1893 - غي دو موباسان، روائي فرنسي.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال وعيد الجمهورية في مالاوي.
عيد الاستقلال في جزر القمر.
عيد الاستقلال في الكاميرون.


----------



## tonyturboman (11 يوليو 2012)

7 يوليو
​1543 - القوات الفرنسية تغزو لوكسمبورغ.
1798 - الولايات المتحدة تضم جزر هاواي إليها.
1807 - التوقيع على «اتفاقية تيلسيت» بين الإمبراطورية الفرنسية والإمبراطورية الروسية وذلك أثناء فترة الحروب التي كان يشنها الإمبراطور الفرنسي نابليون بونابرت والتي سميت باسم الحروب النابليونية.
1846 - القوات الأمريكية تحتل مدينتا «مونتيري» و«يربا بوينا»، وهي أول خطوة لضم كاليفورنيا إليها.
1863 - بداية الخدمة العسكرية في الولايات المتحدة، وكانت تكلفة الإعفاء من الخدمة العسكرية تقدر بمئة دولار.
1865 - شنق أربعة من المتواطئين في اغتيال الرئيس الأمريكي أبراهام لينكون.
1930 - بداية أشغال بناء سد هوفر في الولايات المتحدة.
1937 - وقوع حادثة جسر ماركو بولو بين القوات اليابانية والقوات الصينية، وهي التي مهدت لدخول اليابانيين للعاصمة بكين.
1951 - بداية البث التلفزيوني الملون في الولايات المتحدة.
1965 - بداية البث التلفزيوني في السعودية.
1969 - إصدار مرسوم اللغات الرسمية بكندا والذي بموجبه يتم إقرار المساواة في استخدام اللغة الفرنسية واللغة الإنجليزية في جميع أركان الحكومة الفدرالية.
1978 - استقلال جزر سليمان عن المملكة المتحدة.
1986 - الحكومة الأردنية تصدر قرار بإغلاق مكاتب حركة فتح في الأردن بعد توتر العلاقات بين الملك حسين ورئيس الحركة ياسر عرفات.
1991 - التوقيع على «اتفاقية بريوني» والتي تنهي الحرب التي شنتها يوغوسلافيا على سلوفينيا بحصول سلوفينيا على الاستقلال.
2005 - هجوم إرهابي في لندن على مترو الأنفاق وحافلة نقل أدى إلى مقتل 52 مدنيًا وجرح حوالي 700 آخرين.
2009 - تشييع جثمان مغني البوب مايكل جاكسون في حفل مهيب في لوس أنجلوس.
مواليد

1860 - غوستاف مالر، موسيقي نمساوي.
1922 - بيير كاردان، مصمم أزياء فرنسي.
1940 - رينغو ستار، عازف الطبلة في فرقة البيتلز.
1949 - شيلي دوفال، ممثلة أمريكية.
1962 - وائل نور، ممثل مصري.
1975 - رنا أبيض، ممثلة سورية.
وفيات

1930 - آرثر كونان دويل، كاتب إنجليزي ومبتدع شخصية شرلوك هولمز.
1967 - فيفيان لي، ممثلة إنجليزية.
1972 - الملك طلال بن عبد الله، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية الأسبق.
2006 - إلياس الهراوي، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في جزر سليمان.
عيد تاناباتا في اليابان.
عيد القرويين في تنزانيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (12 يوليو 2012)

8 يوليو​951 - تأسيس مدينة باريس الحديثة والتي أصبحت عاصمة للدولة الفرنسية منذ ذلك التاريخ وحتى الآن.
1497 - فاسكو دا جاما يغادر بأربع سفن من ميناء مدينة لشبونة متجها نحو الهند.
1760 - وقوع «معركة ريستيغوش» بين المملكة المتحدة وفرنسا في إطار حرب السبع سنين التي وقعت في منطقة مجرى «نهر ريستيغوش» بين قوات البلدين وانتهت بهزيمة فرنسا مما أدى إلى وقوع كل المستعمرات الفرنسية المتواجدة بشمال القارة الأمريكية في قبضة البريطانيين.
1889 - صدور العدد الأول من صحيفة وال ستريت جورنال.
1937 - إبرام «اتفاقية سعد أباد» بين كل من العراق وتركيا وإيران وأفغانستان ضد الحركة الكردية.
1949 - إعدام مؤسس الحزب السوري القومي الاجتماعي أنطون سعادة.
1966 - انقلاب عسكري بمملكة بوروندي ضد الملك «موامبوتسا الرابع»، وإعتلاء ابنه الأمير «نديزي الخامس» العرش.
1972 - اغتيال الكاتب الفلسطيني غسان كنفاني على يد الموساد بتفجير سيارته بمنطقة الحازمية قرب بيروت.
1986 - أمين عام الأمم المتحدة الأسبق كورت فالدهايم يتولى رئاسة النمسا.
1989 - كارلوس منعم يتولى رئاسة الأرجنتين.
1997 - حلف الناتو يدعو كل من التشيك وهنغاريا وبولندا إلى الإنظمام إلى الحلف في عام 1999.
1999 - إعدام آلان لي ديفيس بالكرسي الكهربائي، وكان ذلك آخر مرة تجرى فيها عملية الإعدام بالكرسي الكهربائي بولاية فلوريدا.
2003 - السلطات الإسرائيلية تقرر السماح لليهود والسياح الأجانب بالدخول إلى ساحات المسجد الأقصى.
مواليد

1621 - جان دي لافونتين، كاتب فرنسي.
1857 - ألفريد بينيه، عالم فرنسي في علم النفس.
1885 - إرنست بلوخ، فيلسوف ماركسي ألماني.
1952 - أحمد نظيف، رئيس وزراء مصر.
وفيات

1538 - دييغو دي ألماغرو، مستكشف ورحالة إسباني.
1695 - كريستيان هوغنس، عالم فيزياء هولندي.
1822 - بيرسي بيش شيلي، شاعر إنجليزي.
1949 - أنطون سعادة، سياسي لبناني.
1972 - غسان كنفاني، أديب فلسطيني.
2003 - لاله ولادن بيجاني، التوأم السيامي الإيراني بعد عملية فاشلة لفصلهما من الرأس، وقد ضلتا ملتصقتين حتى الممات.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد القديس إفوديوس.


----------



## tonyturboman (12 يوليو 2012)

9 يوليو​711 - القائد طارق بن زياد ينجح في السيطرة على شمال إسبانيا في بداية الفتح الإسلامي لشبه جزيرة أيبيريا.
1816 - استقلال الأرجنتين عن إسبانيا.
1850 - ميلارد فيلمور يتولى رئاسة الولايات المتحدة بعد وفاة الرئيس زكاري تايلور.
1900 - الملكة فيكتوريا تقر مرسوم ملكي يقضي بإنشاء الكومنويلث الأسترالي، وهو المرسوم الذي أقر توحيد المستعمرات المتواجدة القارة الأسترالية وجعلها تحت حكومة فيدرالية واحدة.
1963 - تأسيس الاتحاد الماليزي الذي ضم مجموعة من الجزر التي كانت خاضعة للاحتلال البريطاني قبل استقلالها لتشكل دولة ماليزيا الاتحادية.
2004 - محكمة العدل الدولية تقر بعدم شرعية الجدار الفاصل الذي بنته إسرائيل في الضفة الغربية.
2011 - الاعلان عن استقلال جنوب السودان عن السودان الموحد، وسيلفا كير يؤدي اليمين رئيسًا لها، ويأتي الاستقلال نتيجة تصويت سكان الجنوب في استفتاء تقرير المصير والذي أجري في الفترة من 9 إلى 15 يناير 2011.
مواليد

1911 - جون أرتشيبالد ويلر، عالم فيزياء أمريكي.
1916 - إدوارد هيث، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة.
1917 - حسين صدقي، ممثل مصري.
1929 - الملك الحسن الثاني، ملك المغرب.
1950 - فيكتور يانكوفيتش، رئيس أوكرانيا.
وفيات

518 - أناستاسيوس الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1706 - سيور د إبرفيل، بحار ومستكشف فرنسي.
1850 - زكاري تايلور، رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
1856 - أميديو أفوجادرو، عالم فيزياء إيطالي.
1958 - محمد أمين زكي، كاتب ومؤرخ عراقي كردي.
1998 - نور الهدى، فنانة لبنانية.
2006 - عبد المنعم مدبولي، ممثل مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد ميلاد ويكيبيديا العربية.
عيد الاستقلال في الأرجنتين.
عيد الاستقلال في جنوب السودان.
يوم الدستور في بالاو.


----------



## tonyturboman (12 يوليو 2012)

10 يوليو​1645 - وقوع «معركة لانغبورت» في إطار الحرب الأهلية الإنجليزية وذلك بين أنصار الملك تشارلز الأول وأنصار البرلمان.
1778 - ملك فرنسا لويس السادس عشر يعلن الحرب على بريطانيا متحالفًا مع الثوار الأمريكيين في حربهم التحريرية.
1789 - المستكشف الكندي ألكسندر ماكينزي يصل إلى دلتا نهر أطلق عليه اسم نهر ماكينزي تيمنًا باسمه.
1796 - عالم الرياضيات الألماني كارل فريدريش غاوس يكتشف أن كل عدد طبيعي موجب يمكن كتابته على الأكثر في شكل مجموع ثلاثة أعداد مثلثية.
1830 - استسلام مدينة الجزائر للقوات الفرنسية.
1890 - وايومنغ تنضم للولايات المتحدة لتكون الولاية الرابعة والأربعين في ترتيب الانضمام.
1919 - الرئيس الأمريكي وودرو ويلسون يعرض نص معاهدة فرساي التي أنهت الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1923 - الديكتاتور الإيطالي بينيتو موسوليني يصدر قرارًا يحل بموجبه كل الأحزاب السياسية غير الفاشية ويلغي الحياة البرلمانية.
1948 - الصهاينة يستولون على مطار اللد.
1951 - بداية مفاوضات الهدنة بين كوريا الشمالية وكوريا الجنوبية لإنهاء الحرب الكورية، إلا أن الحرب لم تضع أوزارها حتى 27 يوليو 1953.
1962 - إطلاق أول قمر صناعي للاتصالات في العالم باسم تلستار 1 والذي كان ينقل البرامج التلفزيونية بين أوروبا والولايات المتحدة.
1967 - نيوزيلندا تعتمد النظام العشري في عملتها.
1973 - البهاما تحصل على استقلالها في إطار دول الكومنولث.
1991 - بوريس يلتسن يتولى رئاسة روسيا الاتحادية ليكون أول رئيس منتخب لها منذ حل الاتحاد السوفيتي.
1992 - صدور حكم بالسجن لمدة 40 سنة لرئيس بنما مانويل نورييغا في ميامي وذلك بتهمة الفساد وقضايا مخدرات، وهي أول مرة يتم فيها محاكمة رئيس دولة أجنبية في الولايات المتحدة.
2000 - بشار الأسد يفوز بمنصب رئيس الجمهورية العربية السورية بنسبة 97% من المشاركين في استفتاء عام وذلك بعد شهر من وفاة والده الرئيس حافظ الأسد.
مواليد
1509 - جان كالفن، مصلح ديني فرنسي.
1895 - كارل أورف، ملحن ألماني.
1925 - مهاتير محمد، رئيس وزراء ماليزيا.
1948 - محمد مختار، منتج سينمائي مصر
1970 - جمانة نمور، إعلامية لبنانية.
وفيات
1851 - لويس داجير، عالم كيمياء وفنان فرنسي.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في البهاما.
عيد الجيش في موريتانيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (12 يوليو 2012)

11 يوليو​
1811 - عالم الفيزياء الإيطالي أميديو أفوجادرو ينشر أبحاثه حول الهيكل المولي للغاز.
1882 - الأسطول الإنجليزي يقصف الإسكندرية ويدمر قلاعها، وواصل الأسطول القصف في اليوم التالي فاضطرت المدينة إلى التسليم ورفع الأعلام البيضاء، واضطر أحمد عرابي إلى الانسحاب بقواته إلى كفر الدوار وإعادة تنظيم جيشه.
1921 - استقلال منغوليا عن الصين.
1971 - حكومة الوحدة الشعبية بتشيلي بزعامة سلفادور أليندي تؤمم مناجم النحاس.
1979 - عودة سفينة الفضاء سكاي لاب الأمريكية إلى كوكب الأرض.
1987 - الأمم المتحدة تعلن أن عدد سكان الكرة الأرضية بلغ 5 مليار نسمة وذلك حسب تقديراتها.
2008 - الإعلان عن تشكيل حكومة الوحدة الوطنية اللبنانية لتكون الحكومة الأولى بعهد الرئيس ميشال سليمان وذلك لتطبيق بقية اتفاق الدوحة.
مواليد
1767 - جون كوينسي آدامز، رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
1934 - جورجو أرماني، مصمم أزياء إيطالي.
1987 - هبة نور، ممثلة سورية.
وفيات
1920 - الإمبراطورة أوجيني، زوجة الإمبراطور نابليون الثالث.
1937 - جورج غيرشوين، مؤلف موسيقي أمريكي.
2008 - مايكل دبغي، طبيب أمريكي من أصل لبناني.
2009 - آماليا العريس، ممثلة لبنانية.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للسكان.
العيد السنوي للمجتمع الفلامنكي في بلجيكا.


----------



## tonyturboman (12 يوليو 2012)

12 يوليو​1191 - ملك إنجلترا ريتشارد قلب الأسد يتمكن من دخول عكا التي كانت خاضعة لسيطرة المسلمين، ومع هذا الدخول سقطت المدينة في يد الصليبيين.
1912 - فرنسا تعلن إن المغرب محمية فرنسية.
1917 - الألمان يستخدمون غاز الخردل القاتل لأول مرة في التاريخ وذلك في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1957 - الطبيب والجراح الأمريكي لوري بورني يكشف عن الأدلة العلمية التي تؤكد العلاقة بين التدخين والإصابة بسرطان الرئة.
1960 - فرنسا توافق على استقلال كل من النيجر وتشاد وفولتا العليا وساحل العاج وأفريقيا الوسطى.
2005 - نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع اللبناني إلياس المرّ يتعرض لمحاولة اغتيال بتفجير سيارته.
2006 - حزب الله يأسر جنديين إسرائيليين ويقتل ثمانية، مما أدى إلى قيام إسرائيل بشن حرب على لبنان استمرت ل33 يوم.
مواليد
1932 - فايدة كامل، مغنية وممثلة وسياسية مصرية.
1940 - مظهر أبو النجا، ممثل مصري.
1976 - روعة ياسين، ممثلة سورية.
وفيات
1536 - دسيدريوس إراسموس، فيلسوف هولندي.
1949 - دوغلاس هايد، شاعر ورئيس جمهورية أيرلندا.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في ساو تومي وبرينسيبي.


----------



## tonyturboman (14 يوليو 2012)

13 يوليو​1837 - الملكة فيكتوريا ملكة المملكة المتحدة تنتقل إلى قصر بكنغهام لتصبح أول ملكة تسكن في هذا القصر الذي ما زال المقر الرسمي للأسرة الملكية.
1854 - اغتيال والي مصر عباس حلمي الأول في قصره في بنها.
1979 - مسلحون فلسطينيون يحتلون السفارة المصرية في تركيا احتجاجًا على اتفاقية كامب ديفيد بين مصر وإسرائيل.
1992 - إسحاق رابين يتولى رئاسة وزراء إسرائيل للمرة الثانية.
2008 - إطلاق الاتحاد من أجل المتوسط في باريس، والرئيسان الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي والمصري محمد حسني مبارك يتولان رئاسته.
مواليد
100 ق.م - الإمبراطور يوليوس قيصر، أول الأباطرة الرومان
1527 - جون دي، عالم إنجليزي في علم الفلك والرياضيات والجغرافيا والتنجيم.
1608 - الإمبراطور فرديناند الثالث، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة.
1906 - فردوس محمد، ممثلة مصرية.
1921 - إرنست غولد، موسيقي أمريكي من أصل نمساوي.
1941 - أحمد خليل، ممثل مصري.
1942 - هاريسون فورد، ممثل أمريكي.
وفيات
1854 - عباس حلمي الأول، والي مصر.
2009 - أمين الحافظ، رئيس وزراء لبنان.
2011 - حسن دكاك، ممثل سوري.
أعياد ومناسبات

مهرجان بون في اليابان.


----------



## tonyturboman (14 يوليو 2012)

14 يوليو​1789 - سقوط سجن الباستيل في فرنسا.
1937 - التوقيع على معاهدة الحدود المشتركة بين العراق وإيران.
1958 - انقلاب عسكري في العراق يطيح بالنظام الملكي، ومقتل الملك فيصل الثاني وأفراد أسرته.
1963 - القوات الإسرائيلية تشن هجومًا على الحدود الأردنية بعد سلسلة من العمليات العسكرية نفذتها المقاومة الفلسطينية انطلاقًا من الأراضي الأردنية.
2002 - نجاة الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك من محاولة اغتيال.
2008 - المدعي العام في المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لويس مورينو أوكامبو يصدر مذكرة توقيف بحق الرئيس السوداني عمر البشير وذلك لارتكابه جرائم حرب في إقليم دارفور.
مواليد
1862 - غوستاف كليمت، رسام نمساوي.
1868 - جيرترود بيل، باحثة ومستكشفة بريطانية.
1898 - يوسف وهبي، ممثل مصري ملقب بعميد المسرح العربي.
1913 - جيرالد فورد، رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
1918 - زكي ناصيف، ملحن ومغني لبناني.
1977 - الأميرة فيكتوريا، ولية العهد في السويد.
وفيات
1742 - ريتشارد بنتلي، ثيولوجي إنجليزي.
1827 - أوغستان-جان فرينل، عالم فيزياء فرنسي.
1944 - أسمهان، مغنية سورية.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في فرنسا، والاحتفال بسقوط سجن الباستيل رمز الظلم أثناء العهد الملكي.
عيد الجمهورية في العراق.


----------



## tonyturboman (15 يوليو 2012)

15 يوليو​1840 - توقيع «معاهدة لندن» بين بريطانيا والإمبراطورية النمساوية وبروسيا والإمبراطورية الروسية من جانب والدولة العثمانية من جانب آخر وذلك بعد خسارة العثمانيين والجيش المصري بعهد محمد علي باشا أمام القوى الأوروبية في معركة نافارين البحرية.
1934 - صدور العدد الأول من مجلة آخر ساعة المصرية.
1948 - صدور قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 54 بوقف الأعمال العسكرية في فلسطين.
1958 -
إعدام رئيس الوزراء العراقي نوري السعيد وذلك بعد إصدار حكم الإعدام ضده من محكمة الثورة العراقية في جلسة استمرت لدقائق معدودة.
الرئيس الأمريكي دوايت أيزنهاور يقرر إرسال قوات مشاة البحرية الأمريكية إلى لبنان بناء على طلب الرئيس اللبناني كميل شمعون وذلك لمواجهة المد القومي العربي المتصاعد في لبنان.
1962 - الجزائر تتقدم بطلب للإنضمام إلى جامعة الدول العربية بعد استقلالها عن فرنسا.
1986 - إسرائيل تنتج قنابل عنقودية أكثر تطورًا من القنابل الأمريكية.
1997 - اغتيال مصمم الأزياء جياني فيرساتشي في منزله في ميامي بولاية فلوريدا.
2003 - تأسيس مؤسسة موزيلا كمنظمة غير ربحية لمتابعة تطوير موزيلا.
2007 - شمعون بيريز يتولى رئاسة إسرائيل.
2008 - مقتل 35 وجرح أكثر من 70 إثر تفجير إنتحاريين نفسيهما وسط حشود متطوعي الجيش العراقي في مدينة بعقوبة شمال العاصمة بغداد.
مواليد
1606 - رامبرانت فان راين، رسام هولندي.
1848 - فيلفريدو باريتو، اقتصادي وعالم في علم اجتماع إيطالي.
1904 - سراج منير، ممثل مصري.
1927 - ثروت أباظة، روائي مصري.
1928 - كارل وويس، عالم أحياء دقيقة أمريكي.
1930 - جاك دريدا، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1946 - السلطان حسن البلقيه، سلطان بروناي.
1960 - ضحى الدبس، ممثلة سورية.
وفيات
1521 - خوان بونسي دي ليون، مستكشف إسباني.
1904 - أنطون تشيخوف، أديب روسي.
1958 - نوري السعيد، رئيس وزراء العراق.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد القديس فلاديمير الأول.


----------



## tonyturboman (16 يوليو 2012)

16 يوليو​1856 - بدأ أعمال حفر قناة السويس بإشراف الفرنسي فرديناند دي لسبس المدعوم من حكومته.
1863 - أعمال الشغب في مدينة نيويورك تدخل يومها الرابع وذلك احتجاجًا على قانون التجنيد.
1945 - الولايات المتحدة تقوم بعملية تفجير قنبلة ذرية، وبداية السباق النووي.
1951 - أفراد من الحزب السوري القومي الاجتماعي يغتالون رئيس وزراء لبنان رياض الصلح في العاصمة الأردنية عمّان وذلك إنتقامًا لإعدام أنطون سعادة.
1952 - الأمم المتحدة توافق على اعتبار إرتريا وحدة مستقلة منظمة لإثيوبيا في اتحاد كونفدرالي.
1990 - وزراء خارجية الدول العربية يقررون في اجتماعهم المنعقد في تونس مقاطعة كل الشركات والوكالات الغربية التي تساهم بتهجير اليهود السوفييت إلى إسرائيل.
1999 - تحطم طائرة صغيرة بقيادة جون كينيدي جونيور تؤدي إلى وفاته مع زوجته وأختها جراء الحادث.
2004 - مقتل 90 طفل إثر حريق شب في مدرسة ابتدائية جنوب الهند.
2008 - إسرائيل تفرج عن عميد الأسرى اللبنانيين في سجونها سمير القنطار مع أربعة آخرين بالإضافة إلى جثامين وذلك ضمن صفقه بين إسرائيل وحزب الله لتبادل الأسرى والجثامين، ورئيس الجمهورية ميشال سليمان على رأس المستقبلين على أرض مطار رفيق الحريري الدولي في العاصمة بيروت بمعية رئيس المجلس النيابي نبيه بري ورئيس الحكومة فؤاد السنيورة وبحضور نواب ووزراء ورؤساء سابقون. وهي المرة الأولى بالتاريخ التي تقوم بها إسرائيل بمبدلة سجناء أحياء مقابل رفات جنود قتلى.
مواليد
1872 - روال أموندسن، مستكشف نرويجي.
1941 - يوسف شعبان، ممثل مصري.
1979 - أحمد السعدني، ممثل مصري.
وفيات
1557 - الملكة آن، الزوجة الرابعة لهنري الثامن ملك إنجلترا
1989 - هيربرت فون كارايان، موسيقي نمساوي.
أعياد ومناسبات

يوم جوندولفوس من تونغرن.


----------



## tonyturboman (17 يوليو 2012)

17 يوليو​1762 - تتويج كاترين الثانية إمبراطورة على الإمبراطورية الروسية بعد مقتل زوجها الإمبراطور بيتر الثالث في سجنه بقلعة روبشينسكي.
1917 - جورج الخامس ملك المملكة المتحدة يغير اسم العائلة الحاكمة من ساكس-كوبرغ-غوتا إلى ويندسور.
1918 - إعدام إمبراطور روسيا نيقولا الثاني وعائلته على أيدي البلاشفة مما أسدل الستار على حكم عائلة رومانوف الذي استمر لثلاثة قرون.
1955 - افتتاح مدينة ملاهي ديزني لاند في ولاية كاليفورنيا.
1958 - العراق ينفصل عن الاتحاد العربي الهاشمي مع الأردن وذلك بعد الإطاحة بالنظام الملكي.
1968 - الإطاحة بالرئيس العراقي عبد الرحمن عارف في ما عرف بالثورة البيضاء، وتولي حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي السلطة بقيادة أحمد حسن البكر.
2009 - تفجيران في فندقين من أفخم فنادق العاصمة الإندونيسية جاكارتا، والاشتباه في وقوف الجماعة الإسلامية في جنوب شرق آسيا خلف الحادث.
مواليد
1924 - علي رضا، مؤسس فرقة رضا.
1947 - كاميلا، دوقة كورنوال وزوجة الأمير تشارلز ولي العهد المملكة المتحدة.
1954 - أنجيلا ميركل، مستشارة ألمانيا.
1963 - سهى عرفات، زوجة رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات.
1972 - رانيا محمود ياسين، ممثلة مصرية.
وفيات
1790 - آدم سميث، فيلسوف وباحث اقتصادي إسكتلندي.
1907 - هيكتور مالو، كاتب فرنسي.
1912 - هنري بوانكاريه، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
1935 - جورج ويليام راسل، شاعر أيرلندي.
1965 - حسين رياض، ممثل مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للقضاء الدولي.
اليوم الوطني في العراق.
يوم الدستور في كوريا الجنوبية.
مهرجان غيون في كيوتو باليابان.


----------



## tonyturboman (20 يوليو 2012)

18 يوليو​64 - نشوب حريق روما الكبير.
1918 - توقيع معاهدة صداقة وحماية بين فرنسا وموناكو.
1925 - الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر ينشر كتابه «كفاحي».
1963 - محاولة انقلاب فاشلة في سوريا على الرئيس لؤي الأتاسي وذلك من قبل الناصريين بقيادة العقيد جاسم علوان في محاولة منهم لإعادة الوحدة مع مصر وذلك بعد انقلاب الثامن من آذار.
1974 - الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات يطالب الاتحاد السوفيتي بإنهاء مهمة خبرائه في مصر.
1988 - إيران تعلن قبولها قرار مجلس الأمن بوقف الحرب مع العراق.
1990 - التوقيع بالأحرف الأولى على إنفاق لإعادة توحيد ألمانيا في باريس.
2004 - كتائب شهداء الأقصى التابعة لحركة فتح ترفض قرار رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات القاضي بتعيين موسى عرفات مديرًا عامًا للأمن العام.
2012 - تفجير بمبنى الأمن القومي السوري يؤدي إلى مقتل وزير الدفاع العماد داود راجحة ونائب الوزير آصف شوكت.
مواليد
1635 - روبرت هوك، عالم كيمياء وفيزياء إنجليزي.
1918 - نيلسون مانديلا، زعيم ورئيس جنوب أفريقيا العاشر والملقب بأشهر سجين سياسي في العالم، حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1993.
1922 - توماس صامويل كون، مفكر أمريكي.
1961 - عبد الله الرويشد، مغني كويتي.
وفيات
1610 - كارافاجيو، فنان إيطالي.
1721 - أنطوان واتو، رسام فرنسي.
1817 - جاين أوستن، روائية إنجليزية.
1892 - توماس كوك، رجل أعمال بريطانى
أعياد ومناسبات

يوم الدستور في أورغواي.


----------



## tonyturboman (22 يوليو 2012)

19 يوليو​1799 - اكتشاف حجر رشيد من قبل ضابط فرنسي وذلك إبان الحملة الفرنسية على مصر.
1870 - بدأ الحرب الفرنسية البروسية.
1943 - الطائرات الأمريكية تقوم بضرب السكك الحديدية في إيطاليا وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1956 - الولايات المتحدة تعلن سحب عرضها بتقديم معونة مالية إلى مصر للمساعدة في بناء السد العالي في منطقة أسوان على نهر النيل.
1984 - لوران فابيوس يتولى رئاسة الحكومة الفرنسية، ويعتبر أصغر رئيس وزراء في تاريخ فرنسا حيث كان يبلغ من العمر 37 سنة.
1988 - اندلاع «معركة خواكورك» بين الجيش العراقي وقوات البشمركة الكردية التابعة للحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني في المثلث الحدودي العراقي / التركي / الإيراني.
2005 - فؤاد السنيورة يتولى رئاسة الحكومة اللبنانية وذلك بتشكيلة لأول حكومة بعد خروج الجيش السوري من لبنان.
مواليد
1814 - صمويل كولت، مخترع أمريكي.
1834 - إدغار ديغا، رسام ونحات فرنسي.
1893 - فلاديمير ماياكوفسكي، شاعر روسي.
1896 - آرتشيبالد جوزيف كرونين، طبيب وروائي إسكتلندي.
1898 - هربرت ماركوزه، فيلسوف وعالم في علم الاجتماع ألماني.
1940 - فؤاد خليل، ممثل مصري.
وفيات
514 - البابا سيماشوس، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
2012 - عمر سليمان، نائب رئيس الجمهورية في مصر.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الشهداء في بورما.


----------



## tonyturboman (22 يوليو 2012)

20 يوليو​1944 - نجاة الزعيم النازي أدولف هتلر من محاولة اغتيال قادها الضابط في الجيش كلاوس شتاوفنبرج.
1949 - توقيع اتفاقية هدنة بين إسرائيل وسوريا.
1951 - اغتيال ملك الأردن عبد الله الأول وهو في طريقه إلى صلاة الجمعة في المسجد الأقصى بالقدس.
1961 - الكويت تنظم إلى جامعة الدول العربية.
1969 - أبولو 11 يحط على سطح القمر.
1994 - وزير خارجية إسرائيل شمعون بيريز يقوم بزيارة إلى الأردن، وهي أرفع زيارة يقوم بها مسئول إسرائيلي إلى الأردن.
2002 - الحكومة السودانية والحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان تعلنان في كينيا توصلهما إلى إطار لمباحثات إحلال السلام وإنهاء الحرب الدائرة جنوب السودان منذ عام 1982.
2004 - الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة تتبنى وبأغلبية ساحقة قرار يطالب إسرائيل بتفكيك معظم أجزاء الجدار العازل الذي أنشأته في الضفة الغربية.
مواليد
356 ق.م - الإسكندر الأكبر، حاكم الإمبراطورية المقدونية.
810 - محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، أحد أشهر علماء الحديث وصاحب صحيح البخاري.
1822 - غريغور يوهان مندل، راهب وعالم نمساوي يعرف باسم أبو علم الوراثة.
1899 - أحمد علام، ممثل مصري.
1911 - سهير القلماوي، أديبة مصرية.
1919 - إدموند هيلاري، مستكشف نيوزيلندي وأول شخص يصل إلى قمة جبل إفرست في العالم.
1924 - إلياس سركيس، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
1928 - محمد رشدي، مغني مصري.
1953 - توماس فريدمان، صحفي وكاتب أمريكي.
1963 - مي شدياق، مذيعة وصحفية لبنانية.
1973 - الأمير هاكون، ولي العهد في النرويج.
وفيات
1866 - برنارد ريمان، عالم رياضيات ألماني.
1903 - البابا ليون الثالث عشر، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1927 - الملك فرديناند الأول، ملك رومانيا.
1937 - غولييلمو ماركوني، عالم فيزياء إيطالي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1909.
1951 - الملك عبد الله الأول، مؤسس وملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية.
1973 - بروس لي، ممثل ولاعب كاراتيه أمريكي من أصول صينية.
2012 - هشام الاختيار، سياسي سوري.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في كولومبيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (22 يوليو 2012)

21 يوليو​1798 - هزيمة جيش المماليك بقيادة مراد بك في معركة إمبابة وذلك أثناء الحملة الفرنسية على مصر، وقاد الجانب الفرنسي في هذه المعركة نابليون بونابرت.
1925 - اندلاع الثورة السورية الكبرى بقيادة سلطان الأطرش ضد سلطة الانتداب الفرنسي.
1944 - إعدام كلاوس شتاوفنبرج بتمهة التخطيط لاغتيال أدولف هتلر.
1960 - انتخاب سيريمافو بندرانيكا رئيسة لوزراء سريلانكا بعد مقتل زوجها، وأصبحت بذلك أول رئيسة وزراء في العالم.
بدأ البث بالتلفزيون المصري، وكانت مدة البث خمس ساعات يوميًا.
1970 - نهاية العمل في السد العالي بعد 11 عامًا من بدأ البناء.
1986 - رئيس وزراء إسرائيل شمعون بيريز يقوم بأول زيارة علنيه له إلى المغرب.
1994 - انتخاب توني بلير رئيسًا لحزب العمال البريطاني.
2002 - شركة الاتصالات العملاقة «وورلد كوم» تعلن افلاسها.
2004 - العثور على رأس الرهينة الأمريكي «بول جونسون» في ثلاجة بأحد المنازل بالسعودية.
مواليد
1816 - جوليوس رويتر، رجل أعمال ألماني ومؤسس وكالة الأنباء العالمية رويترز.
1899 - إرنست همينغوي، أديب أمريكي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب 
1951 - روبن ويليامز، ممثل أمريكي.
وفيات
1796 - روبرت برنز، شاعر إسكتلندي.
1914 - جورجي زيدان، أديب ومؤرخ لبناني.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في بلجيكا.
عيد التحرير في غوام.
عيد التناغم العرقي في سنغافورة.


----------



## tonyturboman (22 يوليو 2012)

22 يوليو​1598 - مسرحية تاجر البندقية للأديب ويليام شكسبير تدخل السجل الملكي بأمر من الملكة إليزابيث.
1896 - صدور العدد الأول من «صحيفة الشام» في دمشق، وقد ظلت الصحيفة تصدر حتى عام 1908 عندما توقفت عن الصدور.
1933 - الطيار الأمريكي ويلي بوست يهبط في نيويورك بعد أن طار وحدة حول العالم في سبعة أيام.
1944 - استقلال بولندا وإعلان الجمهورية فيها.
1952 - تشكيل حكومة جديدة في مصر برئاسة أحمد نجيب الهلالي، واستمرت بعملها لمده ساعات فقط وذلك بسبب قيام ثورة 23 يوليو في تلك الليلة، وكانت بذلك أقصر الحكومات عمرًا في مصر.
1987 - إطلاق النار على رسام الكاركتير الفلسطيني ناجي العلي بوجهه في لندن.
1990 -
المجلس الوطني العراقي يصدر توصية بأن يضل صدام حسين رئيسًا للعراق مدى الحياة.
إسرائيل تضع حجر أساس لبناء أول مستعمرة في جنوب لبنان.
2003 - القوات الأمريكية تهاجم منزل في الموصل كان يختبأ به عدي وقصي نجلي رئيس العراق السابق صدام حسين وتقتلهما.
مواليد
1950 - هياتم، ممثلة وراقصة شرقية مصرية.
1982 - منة شلبي، ممثلة مصرية.
وفيات
2003 -
عدي صدام حسين، سياسي عراقي.
قصي صدام حسين، عسكري وسياسي عراقي.
أعياد ومناسبات

يوم العدد ط.   (لمعرفة المزيد اضغط هنا)


----------



## tonyturboman (23 يوليو 2012)

23 يوليو​1291 - المسلمون يفتحون مدينة بيروت التي كانت تحت السيطرة الصليبية.
1829 - ويليام بيرت يسجل براءة اختراع الآلة الكاتبة في الولايات المتحدة.
1952 - حركة الضباط الأحرار بقيادة محمد نجيب تقوم بانقلاب عسكري أطاح بالنظام الملكي في مصر، وأصبح هذا الانقلاب يعرف بعد ذلك باسم ثورة 23 يوليو.
1970 - قابوس بن سعيد يتولى مقاليد الحكم في عُمان وذلك بعد قيامة بانقلاب سلمي على والدة السلطان سعيد بن تيمور.
1999 - ولي عهد المغرب الأمير مولاي محمد يتولى الحكم خلفًا لوالدة الملك الحسن الثاني بعد وفاته تحت اسم محمد السادس.
2001 - ميجاواتي سوكارنوبوتري تتولى رئاسة إندونيسيا لتكون أول امرأة تصل إلى هذا المنصب في أكبر دولة إسلامية في العالم.
2005 - تفجيرات في شرم الشيخ في مصر تؤدي إلى مقتل 88 شخص وجرح أكثر من 200.
مواليد
1775 - إتيان لويس مالس، عالم فيزياء ورياضيات فرنسي.
1892 - هيلا سيلاسي، إمبراطور إثيوبيا.
1927 - عاطف سالم، مخرج مصري.
1941 - مديحة حمدي، ممثلة مصرية.
1953 - جورجينا رزق، ملكة جمال الكون عام 1972.
1968 - ياسر جلال، ممثل مصري.
1971 - أحمد عز، ممثل مصري.
1973 - مونيكا لوينسكي، صاحبة الفضيحة الجنسية مع الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلينتون.
1977 - هالة خليل، مخرجة مصرية.
وفيات
1373 - القديسة بريجيت، قديسة سويدية.
1757 - دومينيكو سكارلاتي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1963 - عز الدين ذو الفقار، مخرج مصري.
1966 - مونتغومري كليفت، ممثل أمريكي.
1999 - الملك الحسن الثاني، ملك المغرب.
2007 - محمد ظاهر شاه، آخر ملوك أفغانستان.
أعياد ومناسبات

العيد القومي في مصر، ذكرى ثورة 23 يوليو.
عيد النهضة في سلطنة عمان، ذكرى جلوس السلطان قابوس بن سعيد.


----------



## tonyturboman (27 يوليو 2012)

24 يوليو​1487 - أهالي ليوواردن في هولندا يضربون احتجاجًا على منع البيرة الأجنبية.
1534 - جاك كارتييه يستولي على كندا باسم ملك فرنسا.
1567 - إجبار ملكة إسكتلندا ماري ستيوارت أثناء حبسها في «قلعة غليفن» على التنازل عن العرش لصالح ابنها البالغ من العمر عاماً واحداً والذي تم تتويجه باسم جيمس السادس.
1798 - الإمبراطور الفرنسي نابليون بونابرت يدخل مع قواته الغازية إلى القاهرة.
1854 - محمد سعيد باشا يستلم حكم مصر خلفًا لابن أخيه عباس حلمي الذي اغتيل في 13 يوليو.
1920 - وقوع معركة ميسلون بين السوريين والجيش الفرنسي، قاد المعركة على الجانب السوري يوسف العظمة وعلى الجانب الفرنسي الجنرال هنري غورو.
1977 - انتهاء حرب الأيام الأربعة بين مصر وليبيا.
1990 - القوات العراقية تحتشد على الحدود مع الكويت.
2007 - ليبيا تطلق سراح المتهمين الستة المحكومين بالإعدام في قضية الإيدز.
مواليد
1783 - سيمون بوليفار، قائد ثوري وسياسي فنزويلي تدين له عدد من جمهوريات أمريكا الجنوبية باستقلالها عن الحكم الإسباني.
1802 - ألكسندر دوما، روائي فرنسي.
1897 - أميليا إيرهارت، طيارة أمريكية.
1947 - ثروت الحسن، زوجة ولي عهد الأردن السابق الأمير الحسن بن طلال.
1969 - جينيفر لوبيز، مغنية وممثلة أمريكية.
وفيات
1862 - مارتن فان بيورين، رئيس الولايات المتحدة الثامن.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد سيمون بوليفار في الإكوادور.
يوم التيكيلا الوطني في الولايات المتحدة.


----------



## tonyturboman (27 يوليو 2012)

25 يوليو​1544 - ملوك أوروبا يعترفون بسيادة الدولة العثمانية على المجر بعد عشرين عاماً من الحروب منذ نجاح القوات العثمانية في فتحها وضمها إلى سيادتها.
1603 - تنصيب ملك إسكتلندا جيمس السادس على عرش إنجلترا باسم جيمس الأول ليكون أول ملوكها من أسرة ستيوارت.
1957 - إلغاء الملكية وإعلان قيام الجمهورية التونسية وتنصيب الحبيب بورقيبة رئيسًا لها.
1982 - بشير الجميّل يعلن ترشيح نفسه لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية اللبناني
مواليد
1848 - آرثر جيمس بلفور، رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة وصاحب وعد بلفور
1920 - روزاليند فرانكلين، عالمة كيمياء فيزيائية بريطانية.
1933 - نجوى سالم، ممثلة مصرية.
1953 - روبرت زوليك، رئيس البنك الدولي.
1972 - كارول سماحة، مغنية لبنانية.
وفيات
2002 - عبد الرحمن بدوي، فيلسوف مصري.
2010 - كامل الأسعد، رئيس مجلس النواب اللبناني.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العربي للثقافة.
عيد الجمهورية في تونس.
يوم الدستور في بورتوريكو.
اليوم الوطني في منطقة غاليسيا بإسبانيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (30 يوليو 2012)

26 يوليو​1908 - تأسيس مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي «FBI» بقيام المدعي العام تشارلز بونابرت بأمر مجموعة من المحققين الفيدراليين المعينين حديثًا بأن يرسلوا تقاريرهم إلى المفتش العام «ستانلي فينش» بوزارة العدل.
1941 - الرئيس الأمريكي فرانكلين روزفلت يصدر قراراً بتجميد كافة الأرصدة اليابانية في البنوك الأمريكية وذلك ردًا على قيام اليابان باحتلال الهند الصينية الفرنسية.
1945 - هزيمة حزب المحافظين الذي يرأسه ونستون تشرشل في الانتخابات العامة، ما منح الفرصة لحزب العمال لكي يحقق الأغلبية لأول مره في تاريخ الانتخابات البريطانية.
1952 - ملك مصر والسودان فاروق الأول يتنازل عن العرش لابنه الأمير أحمد فؤاد ويعين مجلس وصاية على العرش برئاسة الأمير محمد عبد المنعم ويغادر بعد ذلك مصر ومعه زوجته الملكة ناريمان وبقية أفراد أسرته بما فيها الملك الجديد أحمد فؤاد، ويأتي ذلك بعد أيام من قيام ثورة 23 يوليو.
1956 - الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر يؤمم قناة السويس.
2005 - الإفراج عن قائد القوات اللبنانية سمير جعجع بعد صدور قانون عفو عام من مجلس النواب اللبناني وذلك بعد قضائه لأحد عشر عاماً في سجن تحت الأرض بمبنى وزارة الدفاع.
مواليد
1856 - جورج برنارد شو، كاتب مسرحي وناقد أيرلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1925.
1875 - كارل يونج، عالم سويسري في علم النفس.
1936 - سيد عبد الكريم، ممثل مصري.
1939 - جون هوارد، رئيس وزراء أستراليا.
1964 - ساندرا بولوك، ممثلة أمريكية.
وفيات
1987 - توفيق الحكيم، كاتب وأديب مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في ليبيريا.
عيد الاستقلال في جزر المالديف.


----------



## tonyturboman (30 يوليو 2012)

27 يوليو​1694 - تأسيس بنك إنجلترا.
1898 - الإعلان عن سوء الحالة الصحية للزعيم الألماني أوتو فون بسمارك.
1953 - انتهاء الحرب الكورية.
1954 - التوقيع بالأحرف الأولى عن اتفاقية الجلاء البريطاني عن مصر.
1956 - القيادة العسكرية الإنجليزية تضع «الخطه 700» للهجوم على مصر وذلك بعد قيام الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بتأميم قناة السويس.
مواليد
1667 - يوهان بيرنولي، عالم رياضيات سويسري.
1929 - جين باودريلارد، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1941 - أسامة أنور عكاشة، كاتب مصري.
1944 - بشير الديك، كاتب مصري.
1962 - ماجدة زكي، ممثلة مصرية.
1974 - سلاف فواخرجي، ممثلة سورية.
1977 - أحمد الدمرداش، ممثل مصري.
وفيات
1844 - جون دالتون، عالم كيمياء إنجليزي.
1916 - دانيال بليس، مبشر أمريكي ومؤسس الجامعة الأميركية في بيروت.
1946 - جيرترود شتاين، كاتبة أمريكية.
1980 -
محمد رضا بهلوي، شاه إيران.
رشدي أباظة، ممثل مصري.
1998 - فريد شوقي، ممثل مصري.
2006 - نقولا زيادة، مؤرخ لبناني من أصل فلسطيني.
2008 -
يوسف شاهين، مخرج سينمائي مصري.
محمود جبر، ممثل سوري.
أعياد ومناسبات

يوم خوسيه باربوسا في بورتوريكو.


----------



## tonyturboman (31 يوليو 2012)

28 يوليو​1402 - الإمبراطور المغولي تيمورلنك ينتصر على العثمانيين في معركة أنقرة.
1821 - استقلال بيرو وذلك بعدما دخل خوسيه دي سان مارتين العاصمة ليما وأعلن استقلالها، وقد منح لقب «الحامي» إلا أنه تنازل عنه لصالح سيمون بوليفار.
1914 - الإمبراطورية النمساوية المجرية تعلن الحرب ضد مملكة صربيا، وأدى ذلك إلى اندلاع الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1940 - القوات البريطانية تصد الهجوم النازي على جزيرة مالطا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1956 - الحكومة البريطانية تجمد الأرصدة المالية المصرية في بنوك إنجلترا وذلك في أعقاب تأميم قناة السويس.
1965 - الرئيس الأمريكي ليندون جونسون يعلن عن نيته إرسال 50000 جندي أمريكي إلى فيتنام، وبهذا ارتفع عدد الجنود الأمريكيين فيه إلى 125000 جندي.
2002 - إطلاق القمر الصناعي أتلانتك بيرد 1.
2008 - مقتل المغنية اللبنانية سوزان تميم في شقتها في دبي، وإيجاد جثتها مفصولة الرأس عن الجسد.
مواليد
1902 - كارل بوبر، فيلسوف إنكليزي.
وفيات
1741 - أنطونيو فيفالدي، موسيقي إيطالي.
1750 - يوهان سباستيان باخ، موسيقي ألماني.
1818 - غاسبار مونج، عالم رياضيات فرنسي.
2008 - سوزان تميم، مغنية لبنانية
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في بيرو.


----------



## tonyturboman (2 أغسطس 2012)

29 يوليو​1899 - التوقيع على «إعلان لاهاي» الذي يقضي بحظر استعمال الغازات السامة في الحروب.
1900 - اغتيال ملك إيطاليا أومبيرتو الأول على يد «جايتانو بريسي» الذي أطلق الرصاص عليه في منزا.
1913 - المملكة المتحدة والدولة العثمانية توقعان اتفاقًا بشأن تعيين الحدود بين الدولة العثمانية من جهة والكويت وقطر والبحرين من جهة أخرى.
1921 - أدولف هتلر يتولى رئاسة حزب العمال القومي الاشتراكي الألماني.
1937 - تتويج الملك فاروق ملكًا على عرش مصر رسميًا وذلك بعد وصوله لسن الرشد بالتاريخ الهجري بعد الفتوى التي طلبتها والدته الملكة نازلي من شيخ الأزهر محمد مصطفى المراغي.
1945 - السفن الحربية اليابانية تغرق السفينة الحربية الأمريكية «إنديانابوليس» مما أسفر عن مقتل 883 بحارًا فيما اعتبر أسوأ خسارة من نوعها في تاريخ البحرية الأمريكية.
1957 - تأسيس الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية.
1958 - إنشاء وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية - ناسا.
1981 - ولي العهد البريطاني الأمير تشارلز يتزوج من ديانا سبينسر في حفل زواج مهيب.
مواليد
1883 - بينيتو موسوليني، ديكتاتور إيطاليا.
1925 - ميكيس ثيودوراكيس، موسيقي يوناني.
وفيات
1856 - روبرت شومان، موسيقي ألماني.
1890 - فينسنت فان غوخ، رسام هولندي.
1900 - الملك أومبيرتو الأول، ملك إيطاليا.
1979 - هربرت ماركوزه، فيلسوف ألماني.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد النشيد الوطني في رومانيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (2 أغسطس 2012)

30 يوليو​
1954 - النجم الأمريكي إلفيس بريسلي يحيي أولى حفلاته.
1968 - تصفية العناصر غير الموالية لقائد ثورة 17 تموز أحمد حسن البكر ونائبه صدام حسين من أعضاء حزب البعث، وأصبحت الثورة تعرف باسم بثورة 17/30 تموز.
1971 - مركبة الفضاء أبولو 15 تهبط على سطح القمر.
1980 - الكنيست يصدر قانوناً يعتبر القدس عاصمة إسرائيل الأبدية.
1999 - تنصيب ملك المغرب محمد السادس على العرش رسميًا.
2005 - مصرع زعيم جنوب السودان جون قرنق في حادث تحطم المروحية التي كانت تقلّه قادماً من أوغندا.
2006 - إسرائيل تقصف بلدة قانا اللبنانية، وأدى القصف إلى مقتل ما يقارب 55 طفلاً وامرأة وذلك أثناء الحرب التي تشنها على لبنان.
مواليد
1511 - جورجو فازاري، رسام إيطالي.
1863 - هنري فورد، رجل صناعة أمريكي.
1818 - إيميلي برونتي، روائية وشاعرة إنجليزية.
1947 - أرنولد شوارزنيجر، ممثل وسياسي أمريكي.
وفيات
2002 - عاطف سالم، مخرج مصري.
2005 - جون قرنق، زعيم جنوب السودان.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في فانواتو.
عيد العرش في المغرب.


----------



## tonyturboman (3 أغسطس 2012)

31 يوليو​
1790 - تسجيل أول براءة اختراع في الولايات المتحدة.
1943 - بدء المباحثات التي دعى إليها رئيس وزراء مصر مصطفى النحاس مع عدد من الدول العربية المستقلة لبحث الصيغة المناسبة لتحقيق الوحدة العربية، وتمخض عن ذلك في وقت آخر تأسيس جامعة الدول العربية.
1947 - الإعلان عن انتهاء عصبة الأمم.
1954 - رئيس وزراء فرنسا بيير منديس فرانس يعلن في قرطاج عن استعداد بلاده لمنح تونس استقلالها الداخلي.
1958 - انتخاب قائد الجيش اللبناني اللواء فؤاد شهاب رئيسًا للجمهورية اللبنانية.
1964 - التقاط أول صورة مقربة للأرض من على سطح القمر بثتها سفينة الفضاء الأمريكية «رينجر-7».
1978 - الرئيس المصري محمد أنور السادات يؤسس الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي، وانظم للحزب فور تأسيسة أعضاء حزب مصر العربي الاشتراكي.
1988 - الملك حسين يعلن فك الارتباط بين الأردن والضفة الغربية.
1991 - الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي يوقعان اتفاقاً تاريخياً لخفض عدد الرؤوس النووية إلى حوالي الثلث.
1992 - انضمام جورجيا إلى الأمم المتحدة.
مواليد
1962 - ويسلي سنايبس، ممثل أمريكي.
1965 - جوان كاثلين رولينج، روائية بريطانية.
وفيات
1784 - دنيس ديدرو، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1944 - أنطوان دو سانت-إيكسوبيري، كاتب فرنسي.
1968 - الأخطل الصغير، شاعر لبناني.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد العلم في هاواي.
عيد البحرية الروسية.


----------



## tonyturboman (3 أغسطس 2012)

1 أغسطس​1498 - كريستوفر كولومبوس يكتشف فنزويلا.
1619 - وصول الفوج الأول من العبيد الأفارقة إلى ولاية فيرجينيا.
1774 - اكتشاف عنصر الأكسجين.
1790 - إجراء أول تعداد للسكان في الولايات المتحدة، وكان تعداد السكان آنذاك 4 ملايين مواطن للولايات الثلاث عشرة.
1834 - صدور أول طابع بريدي في البرازيل.
1876 - كولورادو تصبح الولاية الثامنة والثلاثين من ولايات الولايات المتحدة.
1902 - الولايات المتحدة تشتري حقوق قناة بنما من فرنسا.
1914 - ألمانيا تعلن الحرب على روسيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1920 - تأسيس الحزب الشيوعي البريطاني.
1933 - القيام بأول رحلة لشركة طيران وطنية مصرية بين مدينتي القاهرة والإسكندرية.
1943 - استقلال بورما وإعلان انضمامها لقوات الحلفاء في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1945 - تأسيس الجيش اللبناني.
1967 - إسرائيل تحتل القدس الشرقية.
1981 - بدأ بث محطة MTV الموسيقية.
2005 - الأمير عبد الله بن عبد العزيز يصبح ملكًا للمملكة العربية السعودية بعد وفاة الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز.
مواليد
10 ق.م - كلوديوس، إمبراطور روماني.
1744 - جان باتيست لامارك، عالم فرنسي في علم الأحياء.
1930 -
بيار بورديو، عالم فرنسي في علم الاجتماع.
محمد الشويحي، ممثل مصري.
1933 - مريم فخر الدين، ممثلة مصرية.
1936 - إيف سان لوران، مصمم أزياء فرنسي.
وفيات
527 - جستين الأول، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية البيزنطية.
1137 - الملك لويس السادس، ملك فرنسا.
1714 - الملكة آن، ملكة بريطانيا.
1949 - إبراهيم المازني، أديب مصري.
1990 - نوربير إلياس، عالم ألماني في علم الاجتماع
1991 - يوسف إدريس، كاتب مصري.
2004 - فيليب أبيلسون، عالم فيزياء أمريكي.
2005 -
الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود، ملك المملكة العربية السعودية.
أحمد توفيق، مخرج وممثل مصري.
2009 - كورازون أكينو، رئيسة الفلبين.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في سويسرا.
اليوم الوطني في بنين.
عيد الجيش في لبنان.
عيد الجيش في سوريا.
عيد القوات المسلحة في أنجولا.


----------



## tonyturboman (4 أغسطس 2012)

2 أغسطس​1914 - ألمانيا تجتاح دوقية لوكسمبورغ وتوجه إنذارًا لبلجيكا أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1921 - الزعيم السوفييتي فلاديمير لينين يوجه نداءً للدول الصناعية لمساعدة بلاده المهددة بخطر المجاعة بسبب تراجع إنتاج المحاصيل الزراعية فيها، وعصبة الأمم ترفض نداءه وتحمل حكومته مسئولية هذا الوضع.
1934 - أدولف هتلر يصبح قائدًا لألمانيا.
1940 - حكومة فيتشي الفرنسية تصدر حكمًا غيابيًا بالإعدام على الجنرال شارل ديغول وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1945 - ألمانيا الشرقية تنفصل عن ألمانيا الاتحادية.
1956 - البرلمان الفرنسي يعلن معارضته لقيام مصر بتأميم قناة السويس وانضمت بذلك إلى المملكة المتحدة وإسرائيل.
1984 - الصين والمملكة المتحدة تتفقان على عودة مستعمرة هونغ كونغ إلى الحكم الصيني عام 1997.
1990 - القوات المسلحة العراقية تغزو الكويت وتحتلها لفترة 7 أشهر.
1992 - إجراء أول انتخابات رئاسية في كرواتيا وذلك بعد انفصالها عن يوغوسلافيا.
مواليد
1612 - ساسكيا فان يولنبرج، زوجة الرسام الهولندي رامبرانت.
1815 - أدولف فريدريش فون شاك، شاعر ومؤرخ ألماني.
1923 - شمعون بيريز، رئيس إسرائيل حاصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1994.
1926 - رشدي أباظة، ممثل مصري.
وفيات
1849 - محمد علي باشا، حاكم مصر ومؤسس الأسرة العلوية.
1922 - ألكسندر جراهام بيل، مخترع الهاتف.
1923 - وارن هاردن، رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
2011 - فؤاد غازي، مغني سوري.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في جمهورية مقدونيا.


----------



## tonyturboman (4 أغسطس 2012)

3 أغسطس​1492 - كريستوفر كولومبوس ومعه 88 بحارًا يبدؤون رحلة لاكتشاف العالم الجديد، وكانت الرحلة تاريخية حيث تمكنوا من اكتشاف أغنى بقاع العالم في الأمريكيتين.
1783 - انفجار بركان جبل أساما ويتسبب ذلك في مقتل 35 ألف شخص.
1914 - ألمانيا تعلن الحرب على فرنسا في بداية الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1940 - الجيش الإيطالي يجتاح أرض الصومال البريطانية في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1960 - النيجر تنال استقلالها من فرنسا.
1986 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يستأنف اتصالاته الدبلوماسية مع إسرائيل.
2005 - انقلاب سلمي في موريتانيا بقيادة العقيد إعلي ولد محمد فال يطيح بالرئيس معاوية ولد سيدي أحمد الطايع أثناء وجوده في المملكة العربية السعودية للمشاركة في مراسم التشييع والعزاء بوفاة الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز.
2009 - مرشد الثورة الإسلامية الإيرانية علي خامنئي يصادق على فوز الرئيس محمود أحمدي نجاد بالانتخابات الرئاسية التي جرت في 12 يونيو
مواليد
1923 - البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا وبطريرك الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.
1944 - بطرس حرب، سياسي لبناني.
1969 - سامر المصري، ممثل سوري.
1988 - تاج حيدر، ممثلة سورية.
وفيات
1780 - كوندياك، فيلسوف فرنسي.
1797 - الفيلد مارشال جيفري أمهيرست، قائد عسكري إنجليزي وأول حاكم عام بريطاني لكندا.
1924 - جوزيف كونراد، كاتب بريطاني.
1977 - المطران مكاريوس، رئيس وكبير أساقفة الكنيسة القبرصية الأرثوذكسية وأول رئيس لقبرص.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في النيجر.
عيد العلم في فنزويلا.


----------



## tonyturboman (5 أغسطس 2012)

4 أغسطس​1578 - السعديون يقضون على التواجد البرتغالي في المغرب بعد انتصارهم في معركة وادي المخازن.
1914 - المملكة المتحدة تعلن الحرب على ألمانيا، والولايات المتحدة تتخذ الحياد في الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1984 - فولتا العليا تتخذ من بوركينا فاسو اسمًا جديدًا للجمهورية.
1988 - علماء أمريكيون يكتشفون 17 نوعًا جديدًا من فيروس نقص المناعة الإيدز.
1990 - العراق يعلن عن تأسيس جمهورية الكويت تحت قيادة حكومة الكويت الحرة المؤقته برئاسة علاء حسين وذلك بعد الغزو العراقي في 2 أغسطس.
2000 - الاحتفالات تعم المملكة المتحدة لإحياء ذكرى ميلاد الملكة إليزابيث الأم المئة، وتعتبر الملكة إليزابيث أول أفراد العائلة المالكة التي تحتفل بذكرى ميلادها المئة.
2007 - إطلاق سفينة الفضاء «فينيكس» التابعة لناسا.
2010 - إطلاق القمر الصناعي المصري نايل سات 201.
مواليد

1792 - بيرسي بيش شيلي، شاعر إنجليزي.
1805 - ويليام روان هاميلتون، عالم فيزياء ورياضيات أيرلندي.
1908 - بهيجة حافظ، ممثلة مصرية.
1947 - كلاوس شولتزه، موسيقي ألماني.
1960 - خوسيه لويس ثباتيرو، رئيس وزراء إسبانيا.
1961 - باراك أوباما، رئيس الولايات المتحدة 
وفيات
1060 - الملك هنري الأول، ملك فرنسا.
1875 - هانس كريستيان أندرسن، كاتب دنماركي.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في بوركينا فاسو.


----------



## tonyturboman (5 أغسطس 2012)

5 أغسطس​1858 - إنشاء أول خط تلغراف عبر المحيط الأطلسي.
1907 - سفينتان حربيتان فرنسيتان تقومان بقصف مدينة الدار البيضاء وذلك بعد قتل أربعة فرنسيين في المدينة.
1919 - بِدء الثوره العسكرية التركية بقيادة مصطفى كمال ضد الحكم العثماني.
1947 - الاتحاد العام التونسي للشغل يقوم بإضراب عام بمدينة صفاقس أدى إلى التصادم مع القوات الفرنسية وسقوط عشرات الضحايا.
1962 - العثور على جثة ممثلة الإغراء الأمريكية مارلين مونرو ميتةً في شقتها بعد تعاطيها جرعة زائدة من الحبوب المنومة.
1963 -
الكويت والسعودية تقبلان تقسيم المنطقة المحايدة بينهما إلى قسمين، ينضم قسم إلى الكويت وآخر للسعودية.
الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفيتي والمملكة المتحدة يوقعان معاهدة حظر إجراء التجارب النووية.
1966 - إسبانيا تمنع الطائرات البريطانية من التحليق فوق أراضيها بسبب النزاع على جبل طارق.
1981 - الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان يفصل 11359 شخصًا من المسؤولين عن حركة الملاحة الجوية لرفضهم الرجوع إلى أعمالهم والاستمرار في الإضراب.
2003 - ولي عهد دولة قطر الشيخ جاسم بن حمد آل ثاني يتنازل عن منصبه لصالح أخيه الشيخ تميم بن حمد آل ثاني الذي قام أمير قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني بتعيينه وليًا للعهد.
2007 - انتخابات نيابية في دائرتي بيروت الثانية والمتن الشمالي لانتخاب بدلاء لعضوي البرلمان المغتالين بيار أمين الجميّل ووليد عيدو وذلك بدون توقيع رئيس الجمهورية إميل لحود بسبب اعتباره كل أعمال الحكومة غير شرعية، وأدت الانتخابات إلى فوز مرشح التيار الوطني الحر في المتن ومرشح تيار المستقبل في بيروت.
2009 - تنصيب محمود أحمدي نجاد رئيسًا لإيران لفترة رئاسية ثانية.
مواليد
1802 - نيلس هنريك أبيل، عالم رياضيات نرويجي.
1850 - غي دو موباسان، روائي فرنسي.
1879 - ساطع الحصري، مفكر سوري.
1891 - زكي مبارك، أديب مصري.
1930 - نيل آرمسترونغ، رائد فضاء أمريكي وأول من مشي على سطح القمر.
1940 - طلال مداح، مغني سعودي.
1950 - إبراهيم الفقي، خبير تنمية بشرية مصري.
1961 - علي جابر، إعلامي لبناني.
1968 - مارين لوبان، سياسية فرنسية.
1976 - داليا مصطفى، ممثلة مصرية.
وفيات
1895 - فريدرخ انغلز، فيلسوف ألماني.
1962 - مارلين مونرو، ممثلة أمريكية.
1987 - عايدة هلال، ممثلة لبنانية / مصرية.
2000 - مصطفى متولي، ممثل مصري.
2008 - إبراهيم شكري، سياسي مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الطفولة في الصين.


----------



## tonyturboman (7 أغسطس 2012)

6 أغسطس​1815 - النرويج والسويد تتحدان ضمن دولة واحدة، واستمر هذا الاتحاد حتى عام 1905.
1825 - بوليفيا تعلن استقلالها عن بيرو.
1896 - فرنسا تضم مدغشقر إلى سيادتها.
1945 - الولايات المتحدة تلقي قنبلة ذرية سميت الولد الصغير على مدينة هيروشيما اليابانية أدت إلى مقتل 80000 نسمة، وتلتها بعد ثلاثة أيام قنبلة أخرى هي الرجل البدين على مدينة ناغاساكي أودت بحياة من 60000 إلى 80000 نسمة.
1962 - استقلال جامايكا.
1966 - الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان يتولى مقاليد الحكم في إمارة أبوظبي بعد انقلاب سلمي على أخيه الشيخ شخبوط بن سلطان آل نهيان.
1977 - رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي مناحم بيجن يقرر فرض التشريع الإسرائيلي على الضفة الغربية.
1990 - الأمم المتحدة تفرض حصارًا اقتصاديًا على العراق نتيجة غزوه للكويت.
1991 - اغتيال آخر رئيس وزراء إيراني قبل الثورة شابور بختيار بمنزله في باريس.
1998 - حنان عشراوي تقدم استقالتها من الحكومة الفلسطينية.
2009 - المؤتمر السادس لحركة فتح يصدر قرارًا بالإجماع يحمّل فيه إسرائيل مسئولية اغتيال رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية ياسر عرفات، وإسرائيل ترفض القرار وتصفه بالسخيف.
مواليد
1809 - ألفريد تنيسون، شاعر إنجليزي.
1881 - ألكسندر فلمنج، عالم بكتيريا إسكتلندي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الطب عام 1945.
1939 - أحمد الهوان، عميل مصري لجهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية.
1952 - رضوان الكاشف، مخرج مصري.
1972 - جيري هالويل، مغنية إنجليزية وعضو سابق في فريق سبايس جيرلز.
وفيات
1458 - البابا كاليستوس الثالث، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1969 - تيودور أدورنو، فيلسوف ألماني.
1978 - البابا بولس السادس، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في بوليفيا.
عيد الاستقلال في جامايكا.


----------



## tonyturboman (8 أغسطس 2012)

7 أغسطس​1493 - توقيع اتفاقية بين الملك أبو عبد الله محمد الثاني عشر آخر ملوك المسلمين في الأندلس وبين ملك القشتاليين باع له الأول بمقتضاها كل أملاكه في الأندلس ثم غادرها.
1798 - الولايات المتحدة تضم جزر هاواي إلى نفوذها.
1819 - وقوع «معركة بوياكا» التي هزم فيها سيمون بوليفار الجيش الإسباني، وهي المعركة التي مهدت لاستقلال كولومبيا ونهاية الهيمنة الإسبانية على أمريكا اللاتينية.
1867 - تغيير اسم حاكم مصر حيث أصبح يلقب بالخديوي، وظل هذا اللقب سائدًا حتى عام 1914 عندما تغير إلى سلطان.
1926 - إسبانيا وإيطاليا تعقدان معاهدة تخص ميناء طنجة المغربي المتنازع عليه؛ لأهميته ووقوعه على مدخل مضيق جبل طارق.
1933 - وقوع مذبحة سميل التي قام بها الجيش العراقي ضد الآشوريون في بلدة سميل بشمال العراق.
1941 - الزعيم السوفيتي جوزيف ستالين يتولى القيادة العليا لكل الجيوش السوفيتية في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1960 - الإعلان عن استقلال كوت ديفوار عن فرنسا.
1963 - مجلس الأمن يحذر جميع الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة من إرسال أسلحة إلى جنوب أفريقيا كوسيلة من وسائل الضغط على الحكومة هناك لإنهاء سياسة التمييز العنصري.
1998 - تفجير سفارات الولايات المتحدة في دار السلام ونيروبي، وحصدت التفجيرات 224 قتيلاً و4500 جريح.
مواليد
317 - الإمبراطور قنسطانطيوس الثاني، إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
1779 - كارل ريتر، عالم جغرافيا ألماني.
1938 - نبيلة السيد، ممثلة مصرية.
1943 - محمد بديع، مرشد عام جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
1949 - وليد جنبلاط، سياسي لبناني.
1966 - جيمي ويلز، رجل أعمال أمريكي وأحد مؤسسي ويكيبيديا.
1972 - عمرو واكد، ممثل مصري.
وفيات
1983 - نعيمة وصفي، ممثلة مصرية.
1987 - كميل شمعون، رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية.
2011 - حسن الأسمر، مغني مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في كوت ديفوار.
عيد ميلاد بوغوتا في كولومبيا.
يوم الشهيد الآشوري إحياءً لذكرى مذبحة سميل.


----------



## tonyturboman (9 أغسطس 2012)

8 أغسطس​1786 - وصول الرحالة «جان بالما» إلى قمة جبال الألب.
1815 - نابليون بونابرت يغادر فرنسا إلى منفاه في سانت هيلينا إحدى الجزر النائية في المحيط الأطلسي والتي ضل بها حتى وفاته عام 1821.
1940 - بداية معركة بريطانيا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية بهدف احتلالها.
1942 - رئيس وزراء المملكة المتحدة ونستون تشرشل يصدر قرارًا بتعيين الجنرال برنارد مونتغمري قائدًا للجيش الثامن.
1945 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يعلن الحرب على اليابان ويقوم بغزو منشوريا في نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1964 - الطائرات التركية تغير على جزيرة قبرص التي تضم أقلية مسلمة من أصل تركي.
1970 - بدء تنفيذ اتفاق وقف إطلاق النار على الجبهة المصرية / الإسرائيلية والذي يستمر لمدة 90 يومًا حسب مضمون مبادرة روجرز.
1974 - الرئيس الأمريكي ريتشارد نيكسون يعلن عن استقالته من منصبه في أعقاب فضيحة ووترغيت.
1983 - فرار 30 معتقلًا من معتقل أنصار.
1984 - مسلحان من حركة مجاهدي خلق الإيرانية يختطفان طائرة حجاج إلى روما حيث سلما نفسيهما.
1988 - إيران تقبل «القرار الأممي رقم 598» لسنة 1987 والداعي لوقف إطلاق النار بينها وبين العراق وذلك لإنهاء الحرب بينهما التي بدأت في 22 سبتمبر 1980.
1990 - مجلس قيادة الثورة العراقي يقرر وحدة اندماجية لا رجوع عنها مع الكويت، وجاء القرار بعد دقائق من إعلان وكالة الأنباء العراقية أن الحكومة الكويتية الحرة المؤقتة برئاسة علاء حسين التي شكّلها العراق بعد غزوه للكويت طلبت من العراق تحقيق وحدة اندماجية بين البلدين وحل جمهورية الكويت.
1999 - رئيس وزراء لبنان سليم الحص يؤكد موقف لبنان الثابت من رفض توطين اللاجئين الفلسطينيين في لبنان ويؤكد على حقهم بعودتهم إلى أراضيهم في فلسطين.
مواليد
1925 - علي عزت بيغوفيتش، رئيس البوسنة والهرسك.
1931 - روجر بنروز، عالم فيزياء رياضية إنجليزي.
1933 - أبو بكر عزت، ممثل مصري.
1937 - داستين هوفمان، ممثل أمريكي.
1939 - كمال الحلو، ممثل لبناني
1959 - موزة المسند، زوجة أمير قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة آل ثاني.
1985 - يسرا اللوزي، ممثلة مصرية.
وفيات
2005 - أحمد ديدات، داعية إسلامي هندي / جنوب أفريقي.
2011 - هند رستم، ممثلة مصرية.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الأب في تايوان.


----------



## tonyturboman (9 أغسطس 2012)

9 أغسطس​70 - تدمير هيكل سليمان بالقدس على يد الرومان.
1942 - قوات الاستعمار البريطانية في الهند تعتقل مهاتما غاندي بعد إطلاقه المقاومة السلمية للاحتلال.
1945 - الولايات المتحدة تسقط قنبلة ذرية أطلق عليها اسم الرجل البدين على مدينة ناغاساكي أودت بحياة من 60000 إلى 80000 نسمة.
1956 - استقلال سنغافورة عن ماليزيا.
1967 - ستون من كبار أثرياء اليهود في العالم يعقدون مؤتمرًا في القدس يتعهدون فيه بدعم إسرائيل ماليًا.
1971 - توقيع معاهدة صداقة وتعاون بين الهند والاتحاد السوفيتي.
1990 -
مجلس الأمن الدولي يتبنى بالاجماع القرار رقم 662 الذي يعتبر أن ضم الكويت إلى العراق أيًا كان الشكل والذريعة ليس له أي أساس قانوني وهو ملغي وكأنه لم يكن، ويطلب من جميع الدول والمنظمات الدولية والمؤسسات المختصة عدم الاعتراف بهذا الضم والإمتناع عن أي إجراء وأي اتصال يمكن أن يفسر بأنه اعتراف غير مباشر بالضم.
السعودية تقرر استقدام قوات الحلفاء لمواجهة الغزو العراقي للكويت.
2005 - مكوك الفضاء ديسكفري يهبط بسلام في «قاعدة إدواردز لسلاح الجو» في كاليفورنيا في أول رحلة مكوكية منذ انفجار المكوك كولومبيا في 2 فبراير 2003.
مواليد
1631 - جون درايدن، شاعر إنجليزي.
1776 - أميديو أفوجادرو، عالم فيزياء إيطالي.
1889 - إبراهيم المازني، كاتب وأديب مصري.
1896 - جان بياجيه، عالم سويسري في علم النفس.
1932 - حورية حسن، مغنية وممثلة مصرية
1957 - ميلاني جريفيث، ممثلة أمريكية.
1963 - ويتني هيوستن، مغنية أمريكية.
1980 - نادين سلامة، ممثلة سورية.
1987 - فادي الشامي، ممثل سوري.
وفيات
1994 - ثريا حلمي، ممثلة مصرية.
1999 - محمد فؤاد سراج الدين، سياسي مصري.
2008 - محمود درويش، شاعر فلسطيني.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي للسكان الأصليون في العالم.
اليوم الوطني في سنغافورة.
يوم النساء الوطني في جنوب أفريقيا.
اليوم الوطني لقوات حفظ السلام في كندا.


----------



## tonyturboman (12 أغسطس 2012)

10 أغسطس​1557 - هزيمة الفرنسيين أمام تحالف الأسبان والإنجليز في معركة سانت كينتان وذلك خلال حرب هابسبورغ فالوا.
1792 - الثوار الفرنسيون يهاجمون «قصر إلتوي لري» مقر الملك لويس السادس عشر، فيما لجأ الملك إلى «مقر الجمعية الوطنية» التي أوقفته وقررت انتخاب مؤتمر وطني لوضع دستور جديد للبلاد.
1809 - إعلان استقلال الإكوادور عن إسبانيا.
1821 - ولاية ميزوري تصبح الولاية 24 من الولايات المكونة للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
1913 - التوصل لاتفاق سلام ينهي حرب البلقان.
1914 - فرنسا تعلن الحرب على الإمبراطورية النمساوية المجرية خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى.
1920 -
الحكومة التركية تلغي سيادتها على فلسطين وتعترف بالانتداب البريطاني عليها.
التوقيع على معاهدة سيفر بين الدولة العثمانية وقوات الحلفاء وذلك عقب الحرب العالمية الأولى، وقد نصت الاتفاقية على حصول الحجاز وأرمينيا وكردستان على الاستقلال، ورسمت الحدود بين سوريا والعراق من جهة وتركيا من جهة أخرى.
1922 - إعلان دستور فلسطين من قبل سلطة الانتداب البريطانية، وقد قضى الدستور بإنشاء مجلس تشريعي يتكون من 22 عضو منهم 6 من الإنجليز و4 من اليهود وانتخاب 8 مسلمين ومسيحيين ويهوديين اثنين ويرأسه المندوب السامي، وقد قاطع الفلسطينيون انتخاب المجلس.
1945 - اليابان تعلن من خلال الإذاعة استسلامها في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1973 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يطلق سفينة الفضاء الرابعة إلى المريخ باسم «مارس -7».
1974 - البرتغال تعلن عن خطة مدتها عامان لمنح الاستقلال لأنجولا.
1989 - تعين الجنرال كولن باول رئيسًا لهيئة الأركان المشتركة الأمريكية، وهو أول زنجي يتولى هذا المنصب في الولايات المتحدة.
1990 - انعقاد مؤتمر القمة العربية الثامن عشر والطارئ في القاهرة لمناقشة الغزو العراقي للكويت.
1998 - سلطان بروناي حسن البلقيه يصدر أمرًا سلطانيًا بتعيين نجله المهتدي بالله البلقيه وليًا للعهد.
2010 - مديرة منظمة الصحة العالمية مارغريت تشان تعلن انتهاء وباء إنفلونزا الخنازير.
مواليد
1874 - هربرت هوفر، رئيس الولايات المتحدة.
1936 - إبراهيم الشقنقيري، مخرج مصري.
1951 - خوان مانويل سانتوس، رئيس كولومبيا.
1960 - أنتونيو بانديراس، ممثل إسباني.
1966 -
إبراهيم حسن، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم مصري.
حسام حسن، لاعب ومدرب كرة قدم مصري.
وفيات
1896 - أوتو ليلينتال، مخترع طيران ألماني.
1915 - هنري موزلي، عالم فيزياء إنجليزي.
1992 - أربيرت هايم، طبيب نمساوي نازي.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في الإكوادور.


----------



## tonyturboman (13 أغسطس 2012)

11 أغسطس​843 - توقيع معاهدة فيردان التي قسمت بموجبها أراضي إمبراطورية الفرنجة.
1798 - وقوع «معركة الصالحية» بالقرب من بلبيس بين المماليك والحملة الفرنسية.
1807 - الأمريكي روبرت فلتون يبحر في «نهر هدسون» بواسطة أول قارب بخاري.
1863 - فرض الحماية الفرنسية على كمبوديا.
1929 - العراق وإيران توقعان معاهدة صداقة أنهيا فيها قرونًا من العداء بينهما.
1934 - افتتاح «سجن ألكتراز» الموجود في جزيرة ألكتراز بوسط خليج سان فرانسيسكو.
1937 - اغتيال الفريق بكر صدقي، وهو أول عسكري تدخل في شؤون السياسة في العراق.
1945 - قوات الحلفاء بقيادة الولايات المتحدة توافق على استسلام اليابان في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1952 - مجلس الأمة الأردني يتخذ قرارًا بإنهاء ولاية الملك طلال ومناداه ولي عهده الأمير حسين ملكًا دستوريًا على الأردن.
1960 - استقلال جمهورية تشاد عن فرنسا.
1970 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يطلق القمر الصناعي «كوزموس 356» الذي يدور حول الأرض دورة كاملة كل 92 دقيقة.
1999 - كسوف كلي للشمس شوهد في مناطق كثيرة من أوروبا وآسيا الوسطى.
2008 - ملك الأردن عبد الله الثاني يقوم بزيارة إلى العاصمة العراقية بغداد، ليكون بذلك أول زعيم عربي يزورها منذ الإطاحة بنظام صدام حسين.
مواليد
1886 - محمد كمال المصري، ممثل مصري عرف باسم شرفنطح.
1943 - برفيز مشرف، رئيس باكستان.
1953 - هولك هوجان، مصارع وممثل أمريكي.
وفيات
1854 - ماتشيدونيو ميلوني، عالم فيزياء إيطالي.
2000 - طلال مداح، مغني سعودي.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الوطني في تشاد.


----------



## tonyturboman (13 أغسطس 2012)

12 أغسطس​1783 - وقوع معركة الرقة بين الكويتيين وقبيلة بني كعب.
1809 - نفي الزعيم الوطني عمر مكرم إلى دمياط بقرار من محمد علي باشا على الرغم من الدور الذي لعبه عمر في وصول محمد علي إلى حكم مصر في عام 1805.
1888 - بيرتا بنز زوجة المخترع الألماني كارل بنز تصبح أول إنسان تقوم بجولة بالسيارة بالمحرك بالخاري في التاريخ.
1898 - تحول ملكية جزر هاواي في المحيط الهادي إلى الولايات المتحدة.
1928 - بدأ أول بث تلفزيوني منتظم من مدينة نيويورك وكان لمدة ساعتين في 3 أيام في الأسبوع.
1940 - بدء «عملية إيجل»، وهي العملية التي دمر فيها الطيران الألماني سلاح الجو الملكي البريطاني ودفاعاته الجوية خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1945 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يحتل كوريا الشمالية.
1946 - المملكة المتحدة تأمر بوقف الهجرة اليهودية إلى فلسطين وتقرر سجن الذين يقومون بتسهيلها في قبرص.
1949 - توقيع اتفاقية جنيف المتعلقة بحماية المدنيين في أوقات الحرب.
1952 -
ألمانيا الغربية واليابان تنضمان إلى صندوق النقد الدولي.
انضمام إرتريا رسميًا إلى إثيوبيا.
1953 - الاتحاد السوفيتي يفجر قنبلته الهيدروجينية الأولى.
1981 - ظهور الحاسب الشخصي من قبل شركة آي‌ بي‌ إم.
1995 - وزير التصنيع العراقي حسين كامل حسن وأخوه صدام وزوجتيهما رغد ورنا بنات الرئيس العراقي صدام حسين وأبنائهم ينشقون عليه ويلجأون إلى الأردن.
2000 - غرق الغواصة الروسية كي-141 كورسك.
مواليد
1936 - إبراهيم خان، ممثل سوداني مقيم في مصر.
1972 - تاكانوهانا كوجي، مصارع سومو ياباني.
1973 - مقتدى الصدر، رجل دين وقائد عراقي.
وفيات
1484 - البابا سيكتوس الرابع، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1827 - ويليام بليك، شاعر إنجليزي.
1848 - جورج ستيفنسون، مهندس إنجليزي.
1964 - إيان فليمنج، روائي بريطاني
1982 - هنري فوندا، ممثل أمريكي.
2012 - وائل شرف، ممثل سوري.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم الدولي للشباب.
عيد الأم في تايلاند.
عيد القوات الجوية الروسية.


----------



## tonyturboman (14 أغسطس 2012)

13 أغسطس​1892 - صدور العدد الأول من صحيفة «الأفرو أمريكان» في مدينة بالتيمور لتعبر عن تطلعات الزنوج في الولايات المتحدة.
1913 - اختراع مادة الستاينليس ستيل على يد المخترع الإنجليزي هاري بيرلي.
1923 - المؤتمر الوطني في تركيا يقرر تعيين مصطفى كمال رئيسًا للحكومة التركية في خطوة أخيرة نحو القضاء على الخلافة الإسلامية.
1940 - القوة الجوية الألمانية تنفذ عملية قصف جوي كبيرة إعتبرت الأعنف بذلك الوقت ضد العاصمة البريطانية لندن أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية.
1951 - المملكة المتحدة توقع اتفاقية جديدة تضمن حصولها على امتيازات إضافية في قطاع البترول العراقي.
1960 - أفريقيا الوسطى تعلن استقلالها عن فرنسا.
1961 - إغلاق الحدود بين الألمانيتين وبدأ بناء جدار برلين.
1964 - مجلس الوحدة الاقتصادية العربية التابع لجامعة الدول العربية يوافق على اتفاقية السوق العربية المشتركة.
1976 - وقوع معركة تل الزعتر في مخيم تل الزعتر.
1987 - الرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان يعترف بمسئوليته عن قضية إيران / كونترا.
مواليد
1814 - آندرز أنجستروم، عالم فيزياء سويدي.
1819 - جورج جابرييل ستوكس، عالم رياضيات وفيزياء أيرلندي.
1888 - جون لوجي بيرد، مهندس كهربائي إسكتلندي.
1899 - ألفريد هتشكوك، مخرج سينمائي إنجليزي.
1913 - المطران مكاريوس، رئيس وكبير أساقفة الكنيسة القبرصية الأرثوذكسية وأول رئيس لقبرص.
1926 - فيدل كاسترو، رئيس كوبا.
1958 - رشيد عساف، ممثل سوري.
1981 - وفاء مكي، ممثلة بحرينية.
وفيات
1863 - ديلاكروا، رسام فرنسي.
1941 - طلعت حرب، اقتصادي مصري.
1946 - هربرت جورج ويلز، كاتب إنجليزي.
1953 - خليل السكاكيني، أديب فلسطيني.
1981 - صلاح عبد الصبور، شاعر مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

اليوم العالمي لعسريي اليد.
عيد المرأة في تونس.


----------



## tonyturboman (14 أغسطس 2012)

14 أغسطس​1929 - تأسيس الوكالة اليهودية في فلسطين والتي من مهامها جمع الإعانات المالية لدعم الحركة الصهيونية لإنشاء وطن قومي لليهود.
1947 - باكستان تستقل عن الهند بقيادة محمد علي جناح.
1949 - الضابط سامي الحناوي يقود انقلابًا عسكريًا في سوريا ضد حسني الزعيم ويعدمه.
1974 - الجيش التركي يدخل العاصمة القبرصية نيقوسيا في أعقاب الانقلاب العسكري الذي شهدته قبرص ووصول حكومة عسكرية من القبارصة اليونانين إلى الحكم.
مواليد
1777 -
فرانشيسكو الأول، ملك مملكة الصقليتين.
هانز أورستد، عالم فيزياء وكيمياء دنماركي.
1867 - جون غلزورثي، أديب إنجليزي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1932.
1874 - مصطفى كامل، سياسي مصري.
1926 - رينيه جوسيني، كاتب فرنسي.
1969 - جيهان قمري، ممثلة لبنانية.
1976 - مايا نصري، مغنية لبنانية.
1979 - إياس أبو غزالة، ممثل سوري.
1988 - شهد برمدا، مغنية سورية.
وفيات
1464 - البابا بيوس الثاني، بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية.
1941 - بول ساباتييه، عالم كيمياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1912.
1949 - حسني الزعيم، رئيس سوريا.
1956 - برتولت بريشت، شاعر ألماني.
1958 - فردريك جوليو-كوري، عالم فيزياء فرنسي حاصل على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 1935.
1988 - اينزو فيراري، مستثمر إيطالي ومؤسس فريق فيراري لسباق السيارات وصاحب العلامة التجارية ذاتها.
2011 - طلعت زين، مغني وممثل مصري.
أعياد ومناسبات

عيد الاستقلال في باكستان.
عيد العلم في باراغواي.


----------



## tonyturboman (15 أغسطس 2012)

15 أغسطس
اضغط هنا​


----------

